# Official Raw thread 2-27 *The Rock responds*



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Here we go. The Rock returns tonight. What will his response be to Cena? Will Cena even be there? Will Punk make an unfunny joke? Will Big Show hurt someone? Will Eve cry? Will Chris Brown get even more publicity? 

tune in to find out!*


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I hope Rock cuts his YouTube promo, tear Cena to shreds, no protection BS from WWE. Also I hope the crowd is good there.










GET READY...


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

i cant wait to see the rock absolutely burry cena and show cena for the phony he is.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Damn excited about this Raw. There's a 15 minute delay over here so I'm gunna have the laptop streaming the live show to my TV. And I rarely ever do that.

Let's do it! :mark:


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

I hope that the show lives up to the hype tonight; I never ever thought id say this but i am #teamcena atm, and i am by no means a fan! I really enjoyed his mic work last week, and i hope tonight is more of the same from both men, because atm i am in no way hyped for this match!!

I also hope, more than the above actually, that Punk and Jericho gets going, we know that both men are great on the mic therefore im expecting there to be fireworks over the next 5 weeks, i hope these guys dont disappoint either;

In fact i may start a drinking game and have a drink every time Rock says boots to asses, Cena says im always going to be here, Punk says best in the workd, Jericho says best in the world at everything i do, and Bryan says Yes! i think i may be very drunk by the time the show ends!!!!

Looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

Tronnik said:


> Damn excited about this Raw. There's a 15 minute delay over here so I'm gunna have the laptop streaming the live show to my TV. And I rarely ever do that.
> 
> Let's do it! :mark:


you do know there is still 16 hours left?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I just want trash talking.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Suit Up said:


> you do know there is still 16 hours left?


15 minute delay from when it starts you moron. fpalm


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

Tronnik said:


> 15 minute delay from when it starts you moron. fpalm


i may be a moron, but that doen't change the fact that canadians have flapping heads that are cut in half

source: southpark.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

twittercandyasschrisbrowndwaynefruitypebblesmanginamillionsandmillionsifyasmellelelelel

That's what i expect from Raw.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

Lastier said:


> twittercandyasschrisbrowndwaynefruitypebblesmanginamillionsandmillionsifyasmellelelelel
> 
> That's what i expect from Raw.


how could u forget the weekly david otunga segment and the qeekly burial from michael cole.

shame


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This Raw should be good.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

can't wait the crowd better shut the hell up and know there role if the crowd starts the What BS am going to cry (Wake up its 2012 Stop saying WHAT)


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I hope Rock cuts his YouTube promo, tear Cena to shreds, no protection BS from WWE. Also I hope the crowd is good there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually almost feel sorry about Cena, Man this is not going to end up looking good for him is it?



> Sarah Michelle Gellar is the most pretty actress in the world


I really,really second that.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

I hope Rock buries that fucking goof tonight


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

always exciting to see The Rock back on Raw.It's a feeling so unique
don't fuck me up WWE!give people what they want!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

deatawaits said:


> I actually almost feel sorry about Cena, Man this is not going to end up looking good for him is it?
> 
> 
> I really,really second that.


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mexxecutioner (Jun 28, 2011)

I have mixed feelings about this Raw.

I think people are expecting way too much from The Rock's promo. I cannot see him go all the way and do a worked shoot. As much as I want it to happen and as much as I want the WWE to let The Rock loose, I cannot see it happen.

I also think the WWE wants to, once again, try to get Cena above The Rock in popularity.
I imagine them to make an angle that looks like this:

Backstage footage with someone saying John Cena is not here tonight due to his Nascar obligations.
Later the night The Rock comes out and delivers a Promo (not a shoot. Just a determined and intense promo.
He ends his statement with: where are you tonight, John? If you smell...... and during that. Cena's music hits and he once again says that he will always make it to the WWE. Nevertheless how many miles he has to travel. Staredown! End show.

I think that could get the fans on Cena's side. 

Just a theory and far from that what I WANT to see.

I hope that The Rock is giving enough freedom to deliver a great answer to Cena's Promo last week.
He won't do a shoot or anything against the backstage heat. The Rock is above that and he has no liking in "destroying" the current WWE.

Get Ready.....


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

John Cena ..... Get Ready.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

I just want Rock to own cena's ass


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well I'm looking forward to Raw tonight. Last week was great so they have some momentum. The build for the main events should be good but I'm hoping we can move things along a little more with the undercard now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm actually considering sitting up live for this one. I haven't done that in a long time. We'll see how the rest of the day goes and how tired I am later on lol. Needless to say, I'm super pumped for this. Rock is back and from all accounts looks set to speak from the heart in response to last week. I can't wait to hear what he has to say. Then we got HHH/Taker to look forward to. Trips has been on fucking fire on the mic lately. Now that the HIAC is set, I'm wondering where they go next and really looking forward to it as well. Then we have Punk/Jericho which will hopefully kick into gear tonight. They need a promo together imo because as of yet I have absolutely no reason to care about this match. I want to care however and a promo will do the trick. 

I'm expecting big things tonight. Hopefully they deliver.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

After how surprisingly good Raw was last week (Considering it was following a very poor Elimination Chamber PPV), I am really looking forward to tonights Raw, we'll have progression on Punk/Jericho, some more Bryan, little bit of Ziggler, hopefully some Undertaker and Triple H although I wouldn't count on it and also of course The Rock!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Well damn, someone beat ME this week creating the Raw thread .

Anyways... oh wow rock is appearing i am so excited i hope he says the same old catchphrase shit like he's done for the majority of his career that i have yet to find entertaining in any way. and maybe cena can come out and respond saying the same old shit he's been saying for the last year about the rock.

Hoping Big Johnny gives us the champion vs champion rematch from SD, as he said on his twitter that he was considering it :mark:.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I hope John Cena at least tries to hold his own. Its probably going to be an embarrassing night for him. Say what you want about The Rock, he knows how to make someone look like a fool.


----------



## ac_cloud (Feb 21, 2011)

When is HBK scheduled to appear on Raw again? Was it tonight or next week?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

ac_cloud said:


> When is HBK scheduled to appear on Raw again? Was it tonight or next week?


Neither HBK or The Undertaker is scheduled for tonights Raw. Of course card is always subject to change, but they have been pretty accurate with the major stars advertisements so far.

But next week The Rock, Undertaker and HBK is all advertised for Raw. Same on March 12.

Still expect something to build for the HHH/Undertaker matchup. They have a couple of weeks left.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

ac_cloud said:


> When is HBK scheduled to appear on Raw again? Was it tonight or next week?


03.12.2012 will be HBK, HHH, Taker and Rocky consolidated after a long long time.

Gosh, I can't wait for tonight folks!
Hopefully Portland has a great crowd


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mexxecutioner said:


> I have mixed feelings about this Raw.
> 
> I think people are expecting way too much from The Rock's promo. I cannot see him go all the way and do a worked shoot. As much as I want it to happen and as much as I want the WWE to let The Rock loose, I cannot see it happen.
> 
> ...


Completely agree! I think people are going to be disapointed with The Rock. Cena will make it to Raw and use it as a "I am always here *Despite being contractually obligated to be here* "

I do love the irony of Cena missing a Raw to do something outside the WWE, it makes him such a huge hypocrite. (Although he will be there).


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Can't wait to see how the forum reacts to the show tonight.

Last weeks Raw was awesome for a lot of reasons. If they want to do as many buys as they're hoping for, they're going to have to have Raws as good or better than last week all the way up to Wrestlemania.

I think tonight will be a good sign of whether they're capable of doing that or not.

I'm excited for Rock's response obviously, and eager to see if the WWE might swerve us with the Rocks "reaction" and we could get a surprise. I'd like to see Punk and Jericho actually do something this week. They will struggle to draw interest going into mania if they stick with the "Best in the World" angle. They need to add another dimension to it (Jericho will obviously have to instigate) and Y2J will initiate that tonight. I expect him to "get the better" of Punk tonight. Otherwise there's no reason for us to watch next week.

It will be interesting what they do with the upper mid-card, as tonight would be a good opportunity to give us a taste of what sort of match we're looking at for the multi-man showcase. I'd like it to be a MITB-rules match between a bunch of competitors each fighting for their respective GM. The winner (should be Ace for me) will then be given a title shot whenever they want by Big Johnny for doing him the favour of keeping him around. That's how I'd book it anyway. Then you'd have a reason/storyline propulsion coming from a MITB style spot-fest match at Wrestlemania. If they want to stack this card, this is what they should do.

I'm also curious to see how far further the Divas division sinks under Beth Phoenix's reign. We may bag Kelly Kelly but at least we watched when she was champion, hoping she'd lose. I just can't even be bothered with this stuff anymore as it moves WAY too slowly for my taste but if they want to spark interest to aim for big buys then they have to have Kharma return tonight or make some sort of statement.

Apart from that, I expect more John Cena/Dwayne Johnson videos, a promo by the Rock that will likely descend this forum into madness no matter how good or bad it is, Zack Ryder to look like a complete bitch again, Eve to get massive heat, Swagger to not be on the show yet again (thank God) they'll probably have a tag match and Triple H and Taker not living up to the greatness that was the last 10 minutes of their promo last week.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> I hope Rock cuts his YouTube promo, tear Cena to shreds, no protection BS from WWE. Also I hope the crowd is good there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agreed. It'd be pretty effin' awesome if Cena isn't there, just for irony's sake.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

I hope the rock and cena cut a in ring promo together, also am i the only one that's not interested in the punk/y2j fued at all? its boring, they haven't even cut a legit promo in the ring together yet, we might get one tonight though since jericho is officially facing punk at wrestlemania now. and as much as i love austin the WWE needs to do something about those damn "what" chants, the shit is almost cringeworthy now, I almost punched the TV when they were doing that shit last week when taker was talking.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't really care about feud with Cena, but I wwould mark out if he called out Phil and other wrestlers who bitch about him backstage


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^I'm a punk mark but that video :lmao


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Suit Up said:


> i cant wait to see the rock absolutely burry cena and show cena for the phony he is.


This.

I am SO looking forward to Raw ... The Great One, THE ROCK will show how it's done.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cannot wait for Raw Tonight. 

Rock's Promo, Punk and Y2J


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

pretty excited for raw
hope the great one has lots of promo time


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

First time in years I'm excited for RAW. 

I hope Rock buries Cena and the entire Locker room. 
Oh the irony if Cena is not there tonight


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Well it's crunch time, so I don't see why Rock should hold back anymore.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't wait for Raw and ecspecially The Rock's promo. Tonight should be a great indicator and how "personal" The Rock is going to get (or be aloud to get) with Cena for the rest of the fued.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i love the rock and everything but you all bitched when trips "buried" the whole roster and now you are all hoping for the rock to do it


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> i love the rock and everything but you all bitched when trips "buried" the whole roster and now you are all hoping for the rock to do it


Exactly!!! i want a great promo from him, but not one that buries Cena and the roster! Whatever people say these guys will be around when he isnt so why make them look like fools! I just dont get it, i really dont!


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

I think people are expecting too much out of The Rock promo tonight, he'll most likely talk for 5 minutes and get interrupted by Cena, so its not going to be a one sided burial tonight


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

excited about RAW tonight, my first RAW since that mediocre Elimination Chamber. Can you dig it sucka? Damn ought to throw a spinaroone or 2 right now . Woooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Rock might take a shot at whiners but he would never bury the roster, that will only get him more heat. But Cena hopefully will get a verbal ass whipping.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

John Cena ‏ @JohnCena
Leaving raintona now. Flying cross country just in time for #bootstoasses RAW is must see tonight.


John Cena ‏ @JohnCenaIf #raintona starts on tues, ill be there. But they have to understand. Dwaynes at raw. This is big. He doesnt show up....ever.


John Cena ‏ @JohnCena
Well NASCAR i tried. But if youre gonna run your race on monday night..ive got other plans. Leaving #raintona going to #RAW


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I like how Cena is making it out like he couldn't do the nascar thing because he has other plans on Monday night (Raw)... yet he wasn't planning on showing up to Raw because of the nascar thing and is only now showing up on Raw because its raining and he can't do the nascar thing now :lmao.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeffy said:


> Don't really care about feud with Cena, but I wwould mark out if he called out Phil and other wrestlers who bitch about him backstage


:lmao OMFG, this needs to happen for real.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I personally think they'll be having The Rock almost bury Cena everytime he's around until Wrestlemania or giving him Rock Bottom's etc. making The Rock almost come out on top every time, the final Raw before Mania have them square up and come to blows before being split up, going into Wrestlemania, The Rock would of seemed the most dominant over the past year really, we all know Cena will be winning, and what better way than by having Cena come out on top after being dominated, because we've never really seen that from Cena.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Here we go. The Rock returns tonight. What will his response be to Cena? Will Cena even be there? Will Punk make an unfunny joke? Will Big Show hurt someone? Will Eve cry? Will Chris Brown get even more publicity?
> 
> tune in to find out!*


Pretty funny preview post...

I can't wait till RAW, always good to see the GREAT ONE back in the ring. should be a good one. (Y)


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Pumped, should be a good show. Hoping for Rocky to actually be entertaining, and maybe a Trips/Taker segment but that's a bit unlikely. Bryan vs. Punk should be another great match but for fucks sake, start building their actual feuds will ya. I want to see a Punk/Jericho promo already.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't really want to see Bryan/Punk if it's just going to lead to a Long/Laurinitis confrontation or a Jericho/Sheamus interference, would much rather they just be let go at it for 10-15 minutes or just wait until a PPV or when they've got a feud going for them to go at it, it's worth the wait!


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

If Rock shits on Cena and makes him look really bad till Mania, bet your ass he's turning heel. Otherwise, the feud up to that point would be too one sided. Cena will need an upper hand at some point and if he doesn't get it pre-Mania, he will win at Mania and probably by cheating so he can rub it in Rocks face. Just my guess.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

I would like to see Sheamus vs Jericho at some point in the next few weeks.

They had a great finishing stretch in the Rumble and I think they could pull out a good match in the WM build up.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I hope Del Rio is on tonight...


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Should be a hell of a show.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena's definitely going to play the "I always make it to RAW" card tonight.

Thing is, that's the only card Cena's been able to play. Rock's a better wrestler, Rock was more popular in his day and given the same resources, would have made a lot more money.

I think WWE will give Rock a chance to talk, but what they won't do is give him a chance to go after Cena, because that would show Cena in a negative light, and that's a no-no for WWE.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm also as interested in the forums reaction to the show then the actual show.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> I think WWE will give Rock a chance to talk, but what they won't do is give him a chance to go after Cena, because that would show Cena in a negative light, and that's a no-no for WWE.


It's not WWE's choice to make. Rock isn't employed, he should be able to say what he wants. Otherwise he can walk out on this feud. They need Rock more than Rock needs them.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*For whatever it's worth the Daytona 500 where Cena was supposed to participate has been delayed until 7 PM tonight which is two hours before Raw. Either Cena wont participate in the Daytona 500 festivities or he wont be on Raw. hmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *For whatever it's worth the Daytona 500 where Cena was supposed to participate has been delayed until 7 PM tonight which is two hours before Raw. Either Cena wont participate in the Daytona 500 festivities or he wont be on Raw. hmmmmmmmmm*


Cenas is on the way to Portland. So he'll be on RAW.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Jeffy said:


> Don't really care about feud with Cena, but I wwould mark out if he called out Phil and other wrestlers who bitch about him backstage


That would be awesome, but won't happen. If THE ROCK would give a promo about CM Punk, Punk gets buried. Punk is good on the mic, but he is no where near Rock's level. If Rock would talk too much about Punk it would hurt one of WWE's current top faces.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *For whatever it's worth the Daytona 500 where Cena was supposed to participate has been delayed until 7 PM tonight which is two hours before Raw. Either Cena wont participate in the Daytona 500 festivities or he wont be on Raw. hmmmmmmmmm*


Pro Wrestling Torch was reporting Cena was scrapped for Daytona and that he's on the way to Portland for RAW.

It was probably the best thing for Cena to do, because his entire argument of Rock not being there for the fans would have been rendered invalid.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I read he already tweeted he was skipping Daytona. So he will be there.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

lolz for repeating what I said.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Are Portland crowds usually decent? dreading another night of 'WHAT?'s.

They need to hook viewers into the feud tonight but i dont see them giving too much away yet given that Rock is on the next few raws, im hoping he cuts down on the motivational speaker/team bring it bullshit and is in more of his youtube promo mood.
Anyone care to guess the rating it will pull?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

rock hasn't got it in him to go 1 on 1 properly with cena. He is good at making jokes and being a clown but when it comes to serious man v man fight talk cena will win hands down.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*John Cena ‏ @JohnCena

Leaving raintona now. Flying cross country just in time for #bootstoasses RAW is must see tonight.*


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> lolz for repeating what I said.


You're not the first to say it. I've seen it twice on other threads already.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Are Portland crowds usually decent?


Best NBA crowd, we'll see how they do with wrestling. If I'm not mistaken WWE couldn't go to Oregon for quite a while thanks to their Athletic commissions and stuff.



-Extra- said:


> *John Cena ‏ @JohnCena
> 
> Leaving raintona now. Flying cross country just in time for #bootstoasses RAW is must see tonight.*


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predictions for raw tonight.

The Rock call out cena.

it be announced that Team Laurinitus will face Team Long in a 10 man tag team match at Wrestlemania 28.

Daniel Bryan face CM Punk in a no dq match.

Ryder return and call out Eve.

Kelly Kelly and Aksana beat the Bellas.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

My predictions for RAW tonight: Terrible for two hours. The Rock is funny for the overrun so people try to act like the other two hours didn't matter.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

tonight is tha night!

I want to see some trashtalk from Rock AND both Punk and Jericho!

Hope it's a good show!!!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

He's stronger than a bear, faster than a buck.


----------



## steff357 (Aug 1, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> My predictions for RAW tonight: Terrible for two hours. The Rock is funny for the overrun so people try to act like the other two hours didn't matter.


(Y)Awesome prediction


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Eve either becomes Del Rio whore or reveals her new tag team.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!

Can't wait.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope Ryder gets pushed off something again.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Daytona 500 will hurt Raw's viewership.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Tony316 said:


> Daytona 500 will hurt Raw's viewership.


that's if it doesn't rain again...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Does anyone know if Undertaker is booked for tonight's Raw? There was a report released a little while back that had all the dates he's booked for on it but I can't find it.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

FINALLY...


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Mister Excitement said:


> Does anyone know if Undertaker is booked for tonight's Raw? There was a report released a little while back that had all the dates he's booked for on it but I can't find it.


Neither Undertaker or HBK is booked for tonight. They are for March 5th and 12 though.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I would :mark: like a bitch if we get some Rock/HHH interaction tonight. Please make it happen between now and Mania WWE. PLEASE!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm thinking they might just walk by each other in the back.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Extremely excited for tonight's show, but they need to start hyping up the Jericho/Punk feud (which entails making Jericho look as threatening as possible) ASAP like I need to hit the weights after a few days off. 

I foresee a "light night" as far as Triple H/Undertaker HIAC goes. Taker's not scheduled to be there, nor is Michaels. I would mark if they had Stephanie try to talk Triple H out of the match for his own welfare, and he gets offended because he's 100% sure he's going to kill Taker.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

God Movement said:


> I'm thinking they might just walk by each other in the back.


That's enough lol. Just to see them both on screen in a segment together again after 10 years would be awesome. Anything more than that would be extra. I'm going to cross my fingers that we get a mammoth segment with Rock, HHH, Taker, HBK, hell chuck in Austin for the craic of it and even Cena too lol in the next few weeks. That would be amazing. 



DesolationRow said:


> *I foresee a "light night" as far as Triple H/Undertaker HIAC goes*. Taker's not scheduled to be there, nor is Michaels. I would mark if they had Stephanie try to talk Triple H out of the match for his own welfare, and he gets offended because he's 100% sure he's going to kill Taker.


Same. Taker isn't there so there isn't a lot HHH can do by himself. Having a backstage segment with Stephanie to put over the danger of HIAC and to further emphasize how HHH truly believes he's going to win would be just perfect for tonight imo. Doesn't have to be some huge 20 minute promo. Just a short segment in the back would work wonders.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If Cena doesn't show up, then that's just bad luck lol.

Last week: Im here every week
Next(current) week: Yeah something bad happened..


EDIT: Nevermind, I saw Cena's twitter posts, he will be here on RAW


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Tony316 said:


> Daytona 500 will hurt Raw's viewership.


Yep. Ratings will take a small hit tonight. I know I'll be DVR'ing RAW until the 500 ends.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

How long is Daytona 500 anyways? 3-4 hours?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I doubt ratings will take a hit. Rock's there. The numbers will probably be a good amount higher than last week's.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn excited but I'll miss it live and have to catch it tomorrow on YouTube!

C'mon Rock, please bury Cena's phony ass character like that YouTube promo.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I actually think tonight will do pretty decent ratings wise...


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Staying up for this tonight, will regret it in Uni tomorrow but it will be worth it to watch the Rock dominate Cena. Just hope they don't pull any shit and just let the Rock go out and talk. Looking forward to the show in general to see how what they do with Punk/Jericho and HHH/Taker


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd love to see Kane dangling Ryder off the building tonight.

"You know I said I'd kill you last?

"Yes, you did Kane

"I lied.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

It's gonna be one hell of a Raw, needless to say.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^Or it could be god awful and everyone will moan about it.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> ^Or it could be god awful and everyone will moan about it.


Pretty much what I'm expecting. 

Basically the whole show is built around The Rock's response - it's what we're all anticipating. Sadly The Rock isn't a 'shooter'. He doesn't have much to respond with, aside from the "I'm always here" stuff.

Hope I'm wrong, but I think we'll see a decent promo with slightly cringworthy in parts (too intense, too much lady parts ect) along with a few nice insults here and there. The Rock can shoot when he's a heel, but not as a face - yes I know he made one on youtube but that's not the same as in the ring.

Hoping for some cool Y2J/Punk stuff.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

John Cena started the feud by running his mouth.

The Rock will end the feud by shutting his mouth.

Boots to Asses! Can't wait for RAW tonight.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

I want Rocky to address the backstage whiners, then Punk interrupts and defend his homies with his pipe bombs, then he gets interrupted by Y2J in an epic state of fuckery


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone can shoot. What are you talking about?

He's an amazing talker. If he wanted to shoot, he could and would do an amazing job at it.

People forget how awesome this guy is at talking.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> ^Or it could be god awful and everyone will moan about it.


even when its a kick ass RAW people still bitch like their on their periods...


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Anyone can shoot. What are you talking about?
> 
> He's an amazing talker. If he wanted to shoot, he could and would do an amazing job at it.
> 
> People forget how awesome this guy is at talking.


When has The Rock ever done an amazing shoot aside from the video he made himself?

Rock is all about Kayfabe. Always has been. The current 'situation' would suit someone like Austin much more than The Rock.

Rock very rarely goes in the ring and spends 10-15 minutes talking about 1 particular person. Infact I can't ever remember one. Normally he talks about several people, or makes comments to the crowd to generate heat/support.

Not bashing him at all - he's probably my faviorite wrestler of all time but the problem is he's not been booked right. If he was a heel then it would be fine - amazing even.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

4 hours. :ex:


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Anyone can shoot. What are you talking about?
> 
> He's an amazing talker. If he wanted to shoot, he could and would do an amazing job at it.
> 
> People forget how awesome this guy is at talking.


I don't think the rock can shoot, all he can do is spit out the nursery rhymes written for him.

Rock has finally come back to
Boots to asses
The rock says
roody poo candy ass
shine it up real nice etc etc

Unless he has writen out what he wants to say I can't see his promo being any good. If he goes out on the fly could be a bit of a disaster to be honest.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Booze said:


> When has The Rock ever done an amazing shoot aside from the video he made himself?
> 
> Rock is all about Kayfabe. Always has been. The current 'situation' would suit someone like Austin much more than The Rock.
> 
> ...


well , he did cut a semi-shoot in 2002 RAW


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

the rock can't say half the things he said in the youtube video
they won't be allowed to shoot or even say logical points in his promo
cena being on raw tonight isn't just because he is needed there but inicate he will somehow go on top today in the feud
wwe worked so hard to get cena cheered and made the rock as the heel in this feud with video packages and cena promos they won't now erase all of their works by letting rock to respond as he can to cena arguement
unforunately rock may turn heel tonight or atleast do a shitty promo just so cena can gain more support and this what i think will kill the whole feud but this is how vince think good for his company and his gilden boy the face of the company


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Booze said:


> When has The Rock ever done an amazing shoot aside from the video he made himself?
> 
> Rock is all about Kayfabe. Always has been. The current 'situation' would suit someone like Austin much more than The Rock.
> 
> ...


Your not getting the point. If he wanted to shoot from the hip then he could and would do a great job.

He's one of the greatest talkers this business has ever seen. Anyone can shoot.

It not about if he hasn't done it before or what not. He's never needed to shoot to make storylines interesting.

*'HELLO BBOY, IM ALWAYS HERE!!!!!11111'*


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Rocky Mark said:


> well , he did cut a semi-shoot in 2002 RAW


Can't watch vids atm (dodgy update on the lap top - FML) but I assume that's the Get the F out one?

That's not a 'response' to someone. The Rock knows he's expected to bury Cena tonight, and the harder he tries the more intense he is. That's why late 2001-onwards Rock isn't as good as 98-2000 Rock. He tried too hard (still a cut above the rest mind). Hollywood Rock gimmick aside obviiously.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Your not getting the point. If he wanted to shoot from the hip then he could and would do a great job.
> 
> He's one of the greatest talkers this business has ever seen. Anyone can shoot.
> 
> ...


I'm hope you're right + I'm wrong, but I just can't see it. We'll find out soon enough.

Wouldn't suprise me if he comes out for the opening segment tonight.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Looking for some actual development for Jericho/Punk. Fighting over the 'Best in the world' moniker isn't enough to warrant a WWE Championship match for Wrestlemania (then again, neither was 'spear, spear, spear!').

Jericho and Punk have both made red hot angles out of seemingly nothing, so I'm expecting them to blow me away by Wrestlemania. We need more, guys. Enough with the match interferences and snarky comments, we need some back bone and some drama to this. The Creative team needs to look at what made Cena/Punk so compelling, and sprinkle some of that magic here. You have two absolutely capable performers that will no doubt put on a clinic at Mania. Sweeten that by making the road to the match just as good. 

As always, I trust Jericho, since he has virtually never let me down in his career, and considering this is Punk's first Wrestlemania as a bona fide main eventer, I doubt he'll let this feud go in the semi-lackluster way it started. Jericho and Punk pre-Royal Rumble were on fire, so let's revisit that. 

Expecting 'The Rock' to blow us away, as always.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Same. Taker isn't there so there isn't a lot HHH can do by himself. Having a backstage segment with Stephanie to put over the danger of HIAC and to further emphasize how HHH truly believes he's going to win would be just perfect for tonight imo. Doesn't have to be some huge 20 minute promo. Just a short segment in the back would work wonders.


Yeah, but HHH doesn't know how to do a promo/segment less than 20 minutes. 

But seriously, yeah, that's what should happen. But it's confirmed Taker isn't there? Or is it just not confirmed that he'll be there?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm still hoping Taker shows up even though he isn't advertised.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

> @WWE_Creative
> 
> Restraining the urge to let @Cmpunk & @iamjericho cut dueling promos is harder on Vince than him not humiliating @jrsbbq #RAWTonight


The sad truth.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

So pumped for tonight's Raw. No doubt about it, the Rock is going to let loose with some cannons tonight. I think his retort to Cena is gonna be a master piece.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

HHH has been top class over the last few weeks. He really has.

I'd rather listen to him do a 20 min promo than watch 5 minute matches.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Obis said:


> Yeah, but HHH doesn't know how to do a promo/segment less than 20 minutes.
> 
> But seriously, yeah, that's what should happen. But it's confirmed Taker isn't there? Or is it just not confirmed that he'll be there?


I'm pretty sure that the majority of this place would be perfectly happy for HHH to take up 20 mins screen time tonight if it means Stephanie will be there beside him too lol.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until Raw Start?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

This is promo season. I expect a 15 min opener promo from someone.

Another in the middle and another one at the end.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I'm pretty sure that the majority of this place would be perfectly happy for HHH to take up 20 mins screen time tonight if it means Stephanie will be there beside him too lol.


IF Stephanie is naked (or even topless) he could take up a whole hour of the show for all i care.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

SO FUCKING HYPED ARGHGHGH


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

For people saying the Rock can't do shoot promos must have missed the one where he went off on Austin after Austin took his ball and went home.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> IF Stephanie is naked (or even topless) he could take up a whole hour of the show for all i care.


Hell, they can take up two hours and the overrun for all I care lol.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Should be a good one. Last week was a good start, lets keep the ball rolling.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Rock, Cena, Triple H and Taker in the ring at the same time pretty please.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

> --As noted earlier, John Cena has already flown from Daytona Beach to Portland tonight to be at Raw, so he won't be able to be the starter at the Daytona 500 after all, which has been delayed a couple of times so far due to rain. Tonight is apparently too big of a show to miss.


Source: f4wonline

OMG marking out.
DON"T DISAPPOINT ME WWE


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Really you are marking out because Cena was ALWAYS going to be at whether Rock was there or not?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Pre-show: Tonight will be amazing!!! The Rock is back!!! He will bury Cena!!!
During Show: I was hoping for more tonight...
Post-show: That was terrible. WWE has no idea what they are doing...(cry and complain)


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

So pumped for Raw, hope Rock rips into the locker room just for the hilarity of it all. Punk/Jericho needs some more fire added and something from Trips/Taker would be awesome. Oh, Team Eve in full effect tonight!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^Pretty much, SporadicAttack.

People have visions in there head how they want things to go, and when they don't they bitch and moan.

Hey, the world wasn't built just for you.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

SporadicAttack said:


> Pre-show: Tonight will be amazing!!! The Rock is back!!! He will bury Cena!!!
> During Show: I was hoping for more tonight...
> Post-show: That was terrible. WWE has no idea what they are doing...(cry and complain)


that's the way I'll probably react. any show that is hyped up a whole lot usually sucks 9/10 times.


----------



## karanbest3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Somebody Please Message to me Links to Some good live Streamss


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

i reel hope rock com out n say: finly rock guna shut lokr room up u jabrony morans fuk u! LMAO best w.e. segmtn evr


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> that's the way I'll probably react. any show that is hyped up a whole lot usually sucks 9/10 times.


How about you just sit back and watch the thing. Don't have visions in your head on how you'd like things to go. But just watch the show.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Really you are marking out because Cena was ALWAYS going to be at whether Rock was there or not?


Why you gotta buz kill my Marking out?

Cena Rock interaction
I want to see Cena's face when the Rock lays the smack talk on his candy ass.

BEEN WAITING FOR THIS SHIT FOR FUCKING 10YRS NOW


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I'm pretty sure that the majority of this place would be perfectly happy for HHH to take up 20 mins screen time tonight if it means Stephanie will be there beside him too lol.





A-C-P said:


> IF Stephanie is naked (or even topless) he could take up a whole hour of the show for all i care.





ChromeMan said:


> Hell, they can take up two hours and the overrun for all I care lol.


See? Lol. Decided not to stay up live for this one in the end. I've got an early start in the morning and I need to sleep. I hope I'm in for something special when I watch tomorrow though. 

#teambringit #cenation #timetoplaythegame #takerisbald #roadtowrestlemania #punkvsbrown #whythefuckamihashtagging? #nightfolks


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Can someone tell why Cena always has that stupid goofy smile on when he's in the ring with The Great One?

He was smiling when they agreed to do the Mania match. He couldn't keep a straight face.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I want Daniel Bryan vs John Cena on this RTWM at least once.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I also hope Rock mentions Cena coming out on RAW the night after last years Mania, smiling like a dick head after being screwed outta the title.

Phony.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Can someone tell why Cena always has that stupid goofy smile on when he's in the ring with The Great One?
> 
> He was smiling when they agreed to do the Mania match. He couldn't keep a straight face.


because he knew rock couldn't say no in front of the fans, he knew he got rock tied into a match and there was nothing rock can do about it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

'YOU DO KNOW IT WAS ALL PLANNED BEFORE THEY WENT OUT!!!11 DONT YOU?!?!?!1?1?1?'


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tony Tornado said:


> I want Daniel Bryan vs John Cena on this RTWM at least once.


I don't think Cena has forgotten the spit followed by the kick to the face. That bout will happen another day. 

I as well hope for Rock and HHH to interact on tonight's ep.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Contemplating hitting the sack right now, and getting up for 2 am for a live one tonight...... hmm


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

RAW doesn't start for another three hours and the damn thread is already fifteen pages long. The forum is going to break so many times tonight...


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

They need to get as much use out of the Rock as possible when he is there so I hope it's not just 1 segment. He should open the show and be somewhat involved in the main event with a backstage segment somewhere inbetween.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

You do know he's going to be on RAW for the next 6 weeks?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I see Bryan-Jericho,Punk-Sheamus matches tonight(or Bryan-Punk,Jericho-Sheamus).

Ryder-Eve will have a promo(and I can see Ryder threatening Eve by revealing something embarrassing or something like that,and gets stopped by a kane video)

Rock-Cena obviously are gonna have a promo

We prob won't see any direct HHH-Taker confrontation, but they'll probably show a 5 min video recapping HHH/Takers HIAC history


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Been informed that my lectures tomorrow are off, will be watching live then!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Even though it doesn't seem likely I would love to see a Rock-Jericho segment even if for no reason at all


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

They should put Booker T and Stephanie in the ring. 

Have Rock and Jericho destroy them with verbal put downs again.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Off work tomorrow. Bring it!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

hell I cant wait anymore.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> They should put Booker T and Stephanie in the ring.
> 
> Have Rock and Jericho destroy them with verbal put downs again.







:lmao :lmao Please let us get something similar to this tonight.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

16 pages already? DAMN. this show is hyped lol


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

> WWE has notified USA network that Raw WILL have a lengthy overrun. This is obviously because of the Rock-Cena promo scheduled at the end.


Raw usually ends in overruns anyways don't they?



> There isn't any HHH/Taker confrontation planned tonight, but WWE has planned a video recapping HHH/Takers HIAC history.
> 
> The video is airing on a Raw because ratings will already be high(due to The Rocks appearance),and video packages usually draw low ratings.


Seems sorta smart. Airing a video package that'll lose viewers, cause WWE knows they'll gain alot of viewers during the rock-cena promo on the show, so it sorta balances out.



> The Rock-Cena promo on tonight is going to be more unscripted than scripted,as WWE wants both stars opinions heard on tv,not just twitter.


Unscripted Rock-Cena promo sounds real cool.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The overrun usually goes like 5 to 10 minutes, with segments like Trips/Undertaker getting 20 minutes. I guess tonight might be even longer than that. Fishing for dem ratings.

I'm not complaining. No commercials during the overruns. 8*D


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The fans reaction tonight will go some way telling us if there will be a split reaction.

If Cena comes out and starts saying the same stuff, and gets booed. Then WWE will have failed.

If he comes out and says the same stuff, and the crowd react not booing, then WWE have done a great job.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Work tomorrow at 8, then uni after so I probably wont catch Raw till Thursday.

Usually I wouldn't give a shit but when the Rock is on THE WORLD WATCHES!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Like the sound of an unscripted promo between them though. Gotta feel like that favors Cena. He's gotta try and not sound so repetitive though. Both of them.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll be doing lots of channel flipping tonight between RAW, and The 500.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, a year goes by waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy too fast!!!
Can't believe it!

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY! So pumped for this one!


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok jabroni's anyone gonna post a vid of what Cena said last week for me??


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Creepy Crawl said:


> I'll be doing lots of channel flipping tonight between RAW, and The 500.


NASCAR? LOL


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ehhhhh but thats his whole argument. Of course he's going to be repetitive.

He's not here and I am. That is all he's got.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Raw begins in 2 hours and 20 minutes right? Sorry, fucked up dumbass question, but i am confusing it between 2 and 3.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> Ok jabroni's anyone gonna post a vid of what Cena said last week for me??


here u go www.youtube.com


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

METTY said:


> NASCAR? LOL


YEP! LOL


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I honestly can't wait to hear what THE G.O.A.T will say tonight! #TeamBringIt!


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> here u go www.youtube.com


thanks a bunch very helpful all i gotta do is skim through 10 split up parts of raw to find a 2 minute speech (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's a strange thought why doesn't Triple H actually wrestle tonight instead of cutting a 20 minuite promo.


----------



## Miccoli#10 (Jan 7, 2012)

Domenico said:


> Raw begins in 2 hours and 20 minutes right? Sorry, fucked up dumbass question, but i am confusing it between 2 and 3.


3 AM at Palermo, so i guess it s the same for you in Olanda, if there s no time difference between sicilia and olanda.


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

should be good this raw


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

#teammissedit *Vs* #teamcEnation

Who ya got?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Creepy Crawl said:


> YEP! LOL


Hours of watching them drive around in a circle LOL


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Here's a strange thought why doesn't Triple H actually wrestle tonight instead of cutting a 20 minuite promo.


Seconded.


----------



## Wasteland (Feb 7, 2011)

Wonder who Miz will job to tonight


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Hours of watching them drive around in a circle LOL


Yeah, LOL.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm sure they are just saving him for Wrestlemania. And plus, even if he does. You all would complain about how he booked himself to win lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

NO HHH/Taker
FUCK YEAH


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

bboy said:


> because he knew rock couldn't say no in front of the fans, he knew he got rock tied into a match and there was nothing rock can do about it.


"lulz the rock is scared of cena!!!!!111"

Wasn't that the bboy mentality regarding The Rock pre-14/02/11?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cant wait for The Rock to bury Cena. And Stone Cold should be making an appearance tonight


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I swear, The Rock and Cena have already said everything about one another.. But most likely just like Cena, what he will say will be similar, but said in different words and more seriously


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> #teammissedit *Vs* #teamcEnation
> 
> Who ya got?


 I'm on the team that appreciates talent that doesn't have to pander to the crowd to get a perfect reaction and his main goal is to electrify rather than being a whiny hypocrite bitch.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

For anybody that didn't watch. Some old dude said what Cena was supposed to say. So Cena ain't there, he's on RAW.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

John [email protected]


#BigJohnny's Guarantee: Tonight's #Raw will leave you breathless and gasping for air...and that's just from seeing @GMSmackDown's suit.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> "lulz the rock is scared of cena!!!!!111"
> 
> Wasn't that the bboy mentality regarding The Rock pre-14/02/11?


lol this.

But this is bboy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wasteland said:


> Wonder who Miz will job to tonight


Sheamus? Kofi? Santino? The possibilities are endless.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is anybody mad that we're not get a spotfest money in the bank match instead we're getting possibly a team laurinaitis vs team teddy long match. Also who really cares about cody rhodes vs big show.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

HHH will beat the hell out of Michelle McCool tonight and turn heel. Probably not, but I'm hoping so. With Undertaker not on Raw tonight, they need to come up with an angle to try to make a HHH promo more interesting tonight.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Cycloneon said:


> For anybody that didn't watch. Some old dude said what Cena was supposed to say. So Cena ain't there, he's on RAW.


Yea, that was the Wood family, one of racing's famous families. The "old dude" is one of the most successful car owners in NASCAR history. Prefered him giving the command than Cena as it plays to the sport's history.

But yea, WWE had already announced earlier in the day that Cena had done one last PR run around 11am at Daytona then headed out to Portland. Wasn't really any doubt that he wasn't going to be doing the command in Daytona.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Holy fuck beans another Monday Night Raw.

Should be good.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Cant wait for The Rock to bury Cena. And Stone Cold should be making an appearance tonight


Man, why do you always think Stone Cold is going to be on every episode of RAW lol?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Tonight sounds like Summer of Punk

Back in the summer, all people wanted to see was Punk talk.

Now..

No one cares about the show, they just wanna see The Rock talk


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Please no long HHH promo. I think we've seen enough of that. HHH's promos always bore me.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I wanna see Cena do this to Rocky  Own him, leaving him unable to defend himself.







TEAM THUGANOMICS!


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

The less Miz the better. That guy bores me to tears. Unless Santino beats his ass, would love to see that.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone think Foley might be on Raw tonight? Sounds like a possibility, but I think we'll know more about his role if any tonight for WM 28.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

ChromeMan said:


> :lmao :lmao Please let us get something similar to this tonight.


with the role of stephanie mcmahon played by Teddy Long!! Tag Match, holla holla holla!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> I wanna see Cena do this to Rocky  Own him, leaving him unable to defend himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And all the Rock would have to say after that is.."Now..who wrote that for you? Because we ALLLL know you didn't. But let's just say that you did, that would mean that are you the phoniest son of a bitch in the history of the industry. You've been phoning it in and with "JBL is POOPY" and now you want to be a rapper again because you don't know how to communicate like a real adult" That's a BURIAL and that's how a guy like the Rock thinks. He can ALWAYS turn your gimmick on you.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cycloneon said:


> Tonight sounds like Summer of Punk
> 
> Back in the summer, all people wanted to see was Punk talk.
> 
> ...


Eh. I was way more excited with Summer of Punk. Only because with these Rock/Cena promos, we won't be seeing anything we haven't already seen this time last year. They've got six weeks though, more than enough time to actually do something entertaining.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Foleys in London and Stone Colds filming, get with it dweebs


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Decided to stay up and watch this one live, don't disappoint me now WWE. First time I've been excited for an episode of Raw in a long while


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fuck Foley,austin,taker,hhh,hbk 
Just start with Rock and end with Rock/cena


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> And all the Rock would have to say after that is.."Now..who wrote that for you? Because we ALLLL know you didn't. But let's just say that you did, that would mean that are you the phoniest son of a bitch in the history of the industry. You've been phoning it in and with "JBL is POOPY" and now you want to be a rapper again because you don't know how to communicate like a real adult" That's a BURIAL and that's how a guy like the Rock thinks. He can ALWAYS turn your gimmick on you.



Talk like a real man? Yeah, saying 'lady parts' and judging another mans gender is talking like a real man alright.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Werb-Jericho said:


> with the role of stephanie mcmahon played by Teddy Long!! Tag Match, holla holla holla!


 Who is that in your sig?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until Raw start?? i dont wana miss the rockkkkkkkk.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah I don't like him saying lady parts.

Just stick to ass Rock.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> I wanna see Cena do this to Rocky  Own him, leaving him unable to defend himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

it look like kelly kelly getting some tv time today and a new feud is happening i hope this isn't the mania diva match!!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Kelly Kelly doesn't like Eve anymore.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

21 pages two hours before raw starts wow amazing


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Kelly Kelly shouldn't judge, she's a whore in real life.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

So excited for this RAW. ROCKY, ROCKY, ROCKY, ROCKY!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

the fox said:


> it look like kelly kelly getting some tv time today and a new feud is happening i hope this isn't the mania diva match!!!


I hope Eve will destroy her tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good lord, how many times are we going to hear or read Hoeski and skank juice from now on? So stupid.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

if i was the rock id punch cena in the face in real life, real shit. Cena a clown literally disrespecting the legend the rock is, questioning his love and roots of wrestling.

Rock will destroy him tonight


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

> @IAmJericho
> 
> Alright @cmpunk. Time for us to have a little chat. I'll be looking for you tonight... #raw


:mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Kelly Kelly shouldn't judge, she's a whore in real life.


Yeah. Her pussy stinks so bad because the guys in the locker-room have emptied their nutsacks with cum stored in it so far out that it's impossible to stick it in it! Hell, Randy Orton turned her down because of that.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Kelly Kelly shouldn't judge, she's a whore in real life.


unk


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :mark:


Lets hope this doesn't dissapoint.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Promos from Jericho and Rock on the same show? It's 2001 all over again


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

If there's promo's from The Rock, Jericho and CM Punk (Not those shit joke promos) I will defo have a cheeky wank.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

1 hour and 20 minutes to go


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Hoping for some good development of Punk/jericho tonight..this is looking like a promo heavy show. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

more than an hour away from the show and i've already marked the fuck out.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm not sure if I can post this here, but can someone PM me a link for a stream? Will edit when received, thanks.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Cena eats Wheaties......Rock is on the Wheaties box.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> unk


PIPEBOMB


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck it book a four way promo between punk jericho rock and cena ending in a brawl.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

rockymark94 said:


> Fuck it book a four way promo between punk jericho rock and cena ending in a brawl.


And then Stone Cold comes out of no where and stunner's everybody!

BOOK THAT SHIT.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So the Rock gonna bring again via satellite tonight?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> And then Stone Cold comes out of no where and stunner's everybody!
> 
> BOOK THAT SHIT.


Of course....Austin is the GOAT.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ass Invader said:


> So the Rock gonna bring again via satellite tonight?


 He'll be there live for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

All I want is for this to happen and I will be a happy man.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

rockymark94 said:


> He'll be there live for the next 6 weeks.


... Via satellite

:cena


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> So the Rock gonna bring again via satellite tonight?


'HELLO THAT'S AMAZING MAN'


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking forward to it. I have an exam tomorrow morning, but fuck it, I haven't prepared for it properly (thank you ever so much, procrastination!), I doubt the lack of sleep will save me from the eventual do-over anyway.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Yeah. Her pussy stinks so bad because the guys in the locker-room have emptied their nutsacks with cum stored in it so far out that it's impossible to stick it in it! Hell, Randy Orton turned her down because of that.


What the hell? Did she kick you in the nuts or something?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

the rock and cena stuff is the last thing im looking forward to seeing


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> So the Rock gonna bring again via satellite tonight?


Boys have a penis. Girls have a vagina.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I wonder how you guys know her pussy smells bad..


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

It's almost time for Bourne to come back again guys. He probably wants to come back so he can start getting a paycheck again to buy you know what. He probably ran out so I bet he's bored.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> And then Stone Cold comes out of no where and stunner's everybody!
> 
> BOOK THAT SHIT.


With good ole JR callin' it. STONE COLD!!! STONE COLD!!! STONE COLD!!!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I really don't want to get too excited or set my expectations too high for tonight....I just can't help it. PUMPED FOR THIS!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> the rock and cena stuff is the last thing im looking forward to seeing


Shocking and Controversial..


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

When was the last "fuck you cena" chant?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I predict John Cena gives The Rock an FU and debuts a new Chain Gang T-shirt tonight.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone looking forward to Big Show tonight?


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> When was the last "fuck you cena" chant?


 I don't know, but that would be the best chant to end a cena heel turn at mania if it were to happen.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> When was the last "fuck you cena" chant?


I just know that Miami will probabl chant it.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I just know that Miami will probabl chant it.


Unless they go crazy for Undertaker vs. Triple H in HELL IN A FUCKIN CELL

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


By the way, does anyone know how they'll do a Hell in a Cell match at an outdoor football stadium...?


----------



## Wasteland (Feb 7, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Anyone looking forward to Big Show tonight?


No can't say i am


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Anyone looking forward to Big Show tonight?


Are you talking about The Big Show or referring to tonight's RAW as a "big show"? It has got to be the latter, right?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> Unless they go crazy for Undertaker vs. Triple H in HELL IN A FUCKIN CELL
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> ...


There'll probably be some rigging for the ring lights and what not that they can hang it from. I don't know really, the whole setup is gonna be a momumental production effort though


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Shows HHH/Taker can't entertain on its own when they gotta put a HITC to make it work.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Anyone looking forward to Big Show tonight?


The only people i can think might be would be the local medics working tonight, hoping maybe they'll get their faces on national tv when Show botch injures someone.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> The only people i can think might be would be the local medics working tonight, hoping maybe they'll get their faces on national tv when Show botch injures someone.


Yep. He's a reckless bastard.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

So are we going to start seeing MITB Qualifiers??


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Anyone looking forward to Big Show tonight?


i'm just wondering who he will injure tonight


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> The only people i can think might be would be the local medics working tonight, hoping maybe they'll get their faces on national tv when Show botch injures someone.


And then cries


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Anyone looking forward to Big Show tonight?


Fuck no, keep him off my sight. And also off the other wrestlers, we don't wanna get them injured. Reckless bastard. :no:


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

hazuki said:


> So are we going to start seeing MITB Qualifiers??


Hornswoggle vs. The Miz
R-Truth vs. DDP
D-Lo Brown vs. Shawn Michaels
Gangrel vs. Viscera


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The Rock better bring it tonight. Cena destroyed him pretty bad last week and the Rock better come swinging as the Rock. Not Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :mark:


Y2J/Rock reunion moment damn Oh my fucking god.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

anyone else wish cena still didn't get there for the irony of him not being at raw and having to be there via satellite while rock cuts his promo


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Watching Vintage, Shane O Mac was so awesome


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

If no Foley/Ziggler, then the Zig man should win the MITB. Or Cody Rhodes, but I prefer Ziggy.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

hazuki said:


> So are we going to start seeing MITB Qualifiers??


Is that back at Wrestlemania now?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Barnabyjones said:


> anyone else wish cena still didn't get there for the irony of him not being at raw and having to be there via satellite while rock cuts his promo


I'll bet WWE tries to turn The Rock heel. The thing is, Wrestlemania is in Miami and they'll cheer for him no matter what he is come April Fool's Day.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Anyone looking forward to Big Show tonight?


Sure, if he eats Hornswoggle.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I find it silly when people say no way Rock is going heel in Miami when Austin did it in Texas. But he probably won't, but not because its his hometown.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't wait for Rock's promo, I want see the **real** material, not the "please don't bury him" material from the WWE machine.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

WE WANT BRODUS (clap clap clap)
WE WANT BRODUS (clap clap clap)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wwffans123 said:


> Y2J/Rock reunion moment damn Oh my fucking god.


WOAH, caught my heart in my throat reading that one. I think I am expecting too much.


----------



## a477277 (Feb 28, 2012)

WHY IS THE CM PUNK VS JERICHO FEUD SO SHITY? WHY DONT THEY HAVE THE WAR OF WORDS ON THE MIC EVERYONE KEEPS TALKING ABOUT? THEY WRESTLE ONCE IN A WHILE HAVE A FEW MINUTES OF MIC TIME THEN NOTHING HAPPENS FOR TWO WEEKS THEN THEY GO BACK TO THE SAME FORMULA. THE MIZ GETS MORE TIME THEN THE FEUD BETWEEN CM PUNK AND JERICHO


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> I find it silly when people say no way Rock is going heel in Miami when Austin did it in Texas. But he probably won't, but not because its his hometown.


I also find it funny that some people say The Rock should win at WM 28 because it's his hometown.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

a477277 said:


> WHY IS THE CM PUNK VS JERICHO FEUD SO SHITY? WHY DONT THEY HAVE THE WAR OF WORDS ON THE MIC EVERYONE KEEPS TALKING ABOUT? THEY WRESTLE ONCE IN A WHILE HAVE A FEW MINUTES OF MIC TIME THEN NOTHING HAPPENS FOR TWO WEEKS THEN THEY GO BACK TO THE SAME FORMULA. THE MIZ GETS MORE TIME THEN THE FEUD BETWEEN CM PUNK AND JERICHO


Over a month left until Wrestlemania, 5 more Raw's left, give it time!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

If we don't have a Great Khali squash match and don't have a Big Show match then this will be a fantastic RAW.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

In all honesty, I want The Rock giving a great promo, a Jericho/Punk interaction, perhaps a Bryan/Punk match, some Ziggler thrown in there, We're bound to see Otunga given a match that he'll win, some of Big Johnny and perhaps a nice tag team match with R-Boom and perhaps The Usos, a Kharma appearence and I'll be over the moon.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I just get the feeling it's gonna be more of the same shit we've been seeing for the past year between the two. I hope to God they bring an interesting dynamic to this feud.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FUCK YOU CENA


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

cena throwing up soo woo again smh


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I also find it funny that some people say The Rock should win at WM 28 because it's his hometown.


He should win IMO. and after the match have Cena go berserk on him, hence, turning heel.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> FUCK YOU CENA


Wow Cena really is turning heel I guess.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> I just get the feeling it's gonna be more of the same shit we've been seeing for the past year between the two. I hope to God they bring an interesting dynamic to this feud.


I agree completely.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Do the McMahons support Romney or Santorum since he used to be a lawyer for the WWE?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

A Dolph Ziggler match is what I am looking forward to the most.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Wow Cena really is turning heel I guess.


Maybe if he was standing next to Obama. Guess it just depends where you are but Obama gets a lot of heat. Because he sucks, as do most politicians. But anyways, yeah RAW. Let's do this.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> FUCK YOU CENA


Who's the guy on the left?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen, we are 2 1/2 hours away from...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Who's the guy on the left?


Vince McMahon


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

20 mins till NCSI is once again vanquished and we get to RAW


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Who's the guy on the left?


Mitt Romney.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

mark the fuck out if Cena Bring it Via Satellite(titantron) and The Rock bury him live:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Who's the guy on the left?


Next President of U.S.A


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope Rock cranks it up on the stick tonight. I'm not doubting that he will for a second either. Mainly looking for some Jericho/Punk stuff throughout the show. They're completely committed to the feud now so hopefully we get a good promo moving forward. This feud needs some heat. Otherwise, we need some more midcard stuff. The main events are set, now we need our undercard.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, we are 2 1/2 hours away from...


Yup.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Maybe if he was standing next to Obama. Guess it just depends where you are but Obama gets a lot of heat. Because he sucks, as do most politicians. But anyways, yeah RAW. Let's do this.


All politicians get heat, but Obama is way more popular than Romney.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Few more minutes. Been a long ass week.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Next President of U.S.A


I'll be moving to Canada


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

At the WM 25 press conference they booed President Bush during the Tribute to the Troops video. So I think wrestling fans would boo any politician on WWE TV. Get politics away from my wrestling.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

12 mins people 12 mins people


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

IF YA SMEEEEEELLLLLLELELELELELELELOW!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I'll be moving to Canada


We don't want you here :flip


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I hope there's not a drop off from last week's show. That was one of the better Raws in a while

I'm not expecting anything jaw dropping from Rock, but if he goes in or puts as much effort into his promo as Cena did, I'll mark.


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

Can't wait for the Rock-Cena saga to continue!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Cena left Daytona about 9 hours ago. So he should be there already. Ya think?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Next President of U.S.A


 As if he will even come close to Obama. He might not even win the primary.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

oh ffs this president thing is going to get out of hand.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

rockymark94 said:


> I'm on the team that appreciates talent *that doesn't have to pander to the crowd to get a perfect reaction* and his main goal is to electrify rather than being a whiny hypocrite bitch.


Just wondering, does referring to the crowd as "the people" (and oneself as "the people's champion") and mentioning their hometown for a cheap pop count as pandering?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> As if he will even come close to Obama. He might not even win the primary.


Exactly. Ron Paul raised 2.8 million dollars in January. Obama raised 30 million, and people don't even care about Obama right now. Whoever wins the Republican primary is walking into a slaughterhouse run by THE BOOGEYMAN


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

5mins away.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

FUCK OBAMA, FUCK ROMNEY

ITS ALL ABOUT THIS GUY.










FREE PONIES FOR EVERYONE


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Well if Obama wins IM MOVING TO CANADA!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ladies and gentlemen.......... let's get reeeaady toooo foorruum cccrrraasshhh!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If Obama wins, I won't care, because I live in the UK.


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

WWE Vintage showing Rock-Austin from SS01.

Makes you realise just how important the crowd is to a match/show.

They really need to be at their best.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> FUCK OBAMA, FUCK ROMNEY
> 
> ITS ALL ABOUT THIS GUY.
> 
> ...


Thought Dumbledore was killed by Snape


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

leon79 said:


> ladies and gentlemen.......... let's get reeeaady toooo foorruum cccrrraasshhh!!


i hate Crash.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Alrighty, im done for tonight. I'll be back tomorrow to troll some more Rocky marks :troll


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

screw politics and all the ppl who try to run this effed up country, effed up by man, and no one man is gonna fix it.


ON WITH THE SHOW


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Evan Bourne comes back soon guys buried


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

All the streams I've checked so far are from Sky Sports instead of USA Network. /firstworldproblems


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hurry up NCIS and get the hell off my tv


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm hear for The Rock


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

#start


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Ahh, here we go!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NCIS, get a move on you crap show! 
Thank you for leaving!

ALRIGHT CHUMPS!!! LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

HERE WE GO


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wonder how long the board stays up tonight?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Let's hope for another good show.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

epic music coming


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

So now, do we get the Rock opening, closing, or half-time show?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

AWWWW HERE WE GO, VIDEO RECAPS


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOO


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Here we -- you know the rest.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Straight Shooting with John Felix Anthony Cena the 4th


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

inb4 Rock marks


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Here we go!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kill him then, Rock. Please kill him.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh Snap!

This night is gonna get real, REAL quick!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

To say I'm fucking hyped is an understatement.


----------



## Wasteland (Feb 7, 2011)

That opening was a good touch


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a feeling this is gonna be a good show tonight.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

It's strange seeing Taker in the Raw opening and not the Smackdown opening.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Neutronic said:


> inb4 Rock marks


I didn't look, but I'm betting you're 34 pages late for that!


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

We need more recaps.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I am [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@!!!!!!!!!! QWHOOOO!


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

can some one pm me a stream plz? hd


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Finally Yeah


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hoping the crowd is hot


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Why do I feel it's going to be 'live via satellite'?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Guess Rock is the ME


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Starting with Punk Vs. Bryan?!?! Sounds good to me!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

piss break


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like they are having this match a 3rd time.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Punk/Bryan III to kick it off!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

damn this shit is early. Rock must be last


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn this CM Punk VS Bryan match is EARLY!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Already liking the start of raw


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow champion vs champion to start the show...


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Hoping the crowd is hot


That'd be a nice change.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Punk vs. Bryan to start.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Already? CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan?! Hell yeah!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh WOW!!!!!!!

starting off big!!!!

It's actually feeling like RTWM right now!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Champion vs. Champion first? I assume this one will be short then.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, show is opening up with Daniel Bryan v CM Punk! YES! YES! YES!!!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Champion vs. Champion already?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Theres the champ


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

punk vs Brian again should be good


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Screw this get The Rock out 1st, Dont wanna sit threw a whole RAW.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Champ vs Champ to start? I can live with that.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Rock is in the fucking building!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

FFS guess Rock is gonna be on last, may aswell turn over till later


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Over-saturation of a good thing makes it not as great but it's hard to complain about Punk vs. Bryan.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

RandomRage said:


> We need more recaps.


Wait til the replays of the promo Rock does tonight during this show and SD.

Fuck me? This is opening? I expect Y2J.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice pop for Punk! And good to start off the show with a match rather than a promo.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well this RAW is promising.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, Punk vs. Bryan to start?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What a start to the night, BRYAN PUNK!!!

Perfect way to get the crowd amped right up!!!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Somebody at the WWE booking likes to have their dessert before their dinner. I guess I don't have to stay up the extra 2 hours now. Bryan vs punk lets go


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

obligatory "this crowd is terrible" post...figured id get it in early. Now we can all focus on the show.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

FUCK YEAH!!! Don't care that they just did it. They're both fucking awesome and this match will kick ass.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah, why would you show the announcers when Punk is entering the ring, then show what happened on Smackdown? They should of showed this before Punk's entrance or before the match start.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Punk/Bryan rematch? This isn't ending clean.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

YES!!! Already a good start to Raw.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I wonder what's going to happen with this. Nonsense for sure.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

They really should have a unification match between these two. That shit would be epic if built up right.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Starting with a ME!?


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Oooooh yeah!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

JERICHO!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Y2J!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

What is this


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Y2J!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BREAK THE FORUM....DOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWN


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

can some one please PM Me a stream please ??can some one please PM Me a stream please ??can some one please PM Me a stream please ??can some one please PM Me a stream please ??can some one please PM Me a stream please ??can some one please PM Me a stream please ??can some one please PM Me a stream please ??


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes Jericho


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

WOAH SHIT! FUCK YEAH! Y2J! BREAK THE WALLS DOWN


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

5 mins into the show, and the board crashes already. This is gonna be a long night


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Break down the walls BITCHES!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MJG93 said:


> They really should have a unification match between these two. *That shit would be epic if built up right.*


For indy marks. That's about it.


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

I HATE KING SO MUCH.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Awww the fuck yeeaaaah, Jericho in here.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

JERICHO!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

UUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHH OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's been 5 minutes, and I'm f'n loving this show to death!!!!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Wait til the replays of the promo Rock does tonight during this show and SD.
> 
> Fuck me? This is opening? I expect Y2J.


And your expectations are met!

Not surprised, they really need to build this feud up.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

LOL at people only caring about Rock. And you call yourselves wrestling fans.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOOK ITS JERITROLL!!! :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love you Jericho but now the jacket is just goofy.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Punk/Jericho with promo time, hell yeah!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Punk is not impressed.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Database error already? Jesus christ, can we disable avaters/etc.

On a side note it's smart to have this match first, people will be watching all the way til the Rock promo and changing to Indy 500. It gives them a chance to see the great workers Bryan and Punk are.

*edit* disregard that, Jeritroll.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Troll with lights.

Me like.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You did call yourself a Living Legend and the KING of the World Chris. Not too much of a difference, is there? lol.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

No Cena tonight


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

So how much longer until Teddy Long adds Sheamus and Jericho into the match and makes it a tag match?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

robass83 said:


> can some one please PM Me a stream please ??can some one please PM Me a stream please ??can some one please PM Me a stream please ??can some one please PM Me a stream please ??can some one please PM Me a stream please ??can some one please PM Me a stream please ??can some one please PM Me a stream please ??


Dude.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

There you have it, Jericho threw his name in that dying breed class.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

Y2J IS ON TONIGHT!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good stuff from Jericho.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Y2J and politics?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Jericho is just epic, everything he is saying is true.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

good promo...fuck what the haters say, this feud is gunna be great.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

jericho speaking truth O_O


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I like that his jacket stays lit up the whole time.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Sounds like Jericho just described Punk and Bryan...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm liking this Jericho promo.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Jericho is awesome. I hope Punk doesn't just try and bury like a kid again.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

UK streams are the worst
come back justintv


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Jericho is on fire tonight.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Y2J forever.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

can some one please PM Me a stream please ??


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Shits real, quick!!!

Loving this sooooooooooooooooooo much!!!!!
5 Weeks of this feud!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jericho with a HOT promo! Loving this:mark:


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao Boy!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Holy shit. I'm not gonna lie, I could listen to Jericho speak for hours.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

great crowds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm a Chris Jericho wannabe


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Damn Jericho. This is the type of character Punk should have been the entire time. Jericho is perfecting it.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

Jericho is outclassing Punk on the mic


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Y2J dropping them ether bombs.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Aid180 said:


> So how much longer until Teddy Long adds Sheamus and Jericho into the match and makes it a tag match?


Give it a minute playa!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Not a bad promo from Jericho. At first I thought he was repeating himself, but it picked it quickly.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oooh, Bret Hart reference.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm talking to you boy!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL "did you invent Canada." Nice exchange.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Good crowd tonight too.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Shit just got real!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

when did it become Bret "Hitman" Hart and not Bret "THE Hitman" Hart? Bret "Hitman" Hart just sounds worng


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Chris Jericho did invent Canada....I learned that in World History class back in 3rd Grade. True story.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Great stuff here


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

CM Punk never plaguerised? What's your finisher again?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

GO JERICHO! HE IS SPEAKING THE TRUTH!


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

cm punk is a joke


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Jericho invented Canada', lol...that needs to be on a sign


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

BMChunks is reaching far on this one. :kobe:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Did you invent him being Canadian? Did you invent Canada?" :lmao

But the answer to that question is yes. Chris Jericho invented Canada.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

I lol'd


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jericho is just killing it right now, good stuff.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Gresty said:


> No Cena tonight


Ummm, Cena's there....


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This promo is great.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ryan said:


> CM Punk never plaguerised? What's your finisher again?


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

This crowd is into it. Anyone who disagrees (trolls), go fuck yourself


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Jericho is copying Punk's eye bags. What a troll.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> when did it become Bret "Hitman" Hart and not Bret "THE Hitman" Hart? Bret "Hitman" Hart just sounds worng


Howard Finkel always left out THE.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Y2J is awesome.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Jericho owning Punk. This isn't even close


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Great stuff from Y2J.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I thought Daniel Bryan was the best in the world? Finally getting the promos we want. Jericho can stall gain heat so easily.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

INCOMING...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

hola hola in 3.. 2.. 1..


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> when did it become Bret "Hitman" Hart and not Bret "THE Hitman" Hart? Bret "Hitman" Hart just sounds worng


People have always said both but The Hitman I believe is the official title.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

will94 said:


> Ummm, Cena's there....


He's not


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Santino and Teddy??? What?? :lmao:lmao:lmao

This is sooooooooooooooooo beyond awesome right now!!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

backpackstunner said:


> Jericho owning Punk. This isn't even close


This.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Jericho is so great.


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

This has been pretty damn good.

Scares me to think that it'll end and we'll be back to normal.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Power_T said:


> Sounds like Jericho just described Punk and Bryan...


I think that's the whole point of it. 

So happy this feud is going in this direction.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

leon79 said:


> hola hola in 3.. 2.. 1..


Wait, why would Rosa interrupt this promo?


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Shit is getting real here.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

leon79 said:


> hola hola in 3.. 2.. 1..


What's Kelly Kelly got to do with this?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Jericho is the man, STFU Punk.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Actually Punk, I'm pretty sure that even though your Champ, you're Number 5, behind Rock, Cena, Taker, & Triple H. Sorry son. That's how it is right now.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh damn! This is gold right now


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Punk and Jericho are in the ring cutting promos in the ring against each other and the forum hasn't crashed? Did they upgrade the servers or are we just slacking? If it's slacking...


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Duplicate post


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Punk can't keep up with Jericho on the mic.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Y2J never was the top man, but he has WAY more competition. Punk has who - John Cena? lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

THE STONE COLD!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Phew. Intense. Cutting it so close to the truth here.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

This is awesome.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

punk and jericho are on fire, great promo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Peapod said:


> I thought Daniel Bryan was the best in the world?


That never happened in WWE therefore it doesn't exist.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Jericho got Jeriowned


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

come on punk
the cena argument? reeally?


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

great promo so far


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

IM ON TOP, SWIMMING WITH SHARKS...WHILE YOU'RE DANCING WITH STARS.

Line of the year.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Gresty said:


> He's not


Yea, he is. He left Daytona early this morning to get to Portland. He's at RAW


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Could Jericho and Punk carry this feud all year?

About as excited about this feud as Michaels/Jericho when it started.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Shit's gettin real now.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Ah! The Cena argument!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Okay, "swimming with sharks while you're dancing with stars" is a great line.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Jericho got owned


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> IM ON TOP, SWIMMING WITH SHARKS...WHILE YOU'RE DANCING WITH STARS.
> 
> Line of the year.


pretty much killed jericho LMAO


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This shit is amazing. This is fucking AMAZING.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Punk just killed it.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

ok, sorry guys but punk is owning jericho


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The complaints about the Jericho/Punk build can fucking end now


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

"I'm here and you are not" -- sound familiar?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, is this Punk/Jericho or Cena/Rock?

Still, awesome segment.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Jericho's big meanie face > Miz's big meanie face


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Actually Punk, I'm pretty sure that even though your Champ, you're Number 5, behind Rock, Cena, Taker, & Triple H. Sorry son. That's how it is right now.


Rock, Taker, and HHH aren't mainstays. They're attractions.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

This is a sick ass promo.


----------



## Bishop54 (Dec 16, 2007)

*If this Jericho/Punk feud fails it will be Punks fault!*

Jericho is taking it to another level and Punk just busts out jokes. Enough with the Dancing with Stars jokes...he's seriously out classed in this feud.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i hope this match still happens..


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The complaints about the Jericho/Punk build can fucking end now


YES, thank you.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Vince you better give me Y2J/Rock reunion moment.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

CM Punk comes with ether sometimes. I'll give him that one hot line. Now that's ONE hot line every ten promo average. :kobe


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

will the punk and jericho marks stop complaining there is no build to this match and they don't get any time now?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Way to open the show!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

This is seriously epic. Kinda glad they're opening the show so they don't get immediately overshadowed by John and Dwayne.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

This is beautiful. :')


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*This is probably the best promo I've seen in the WWE in years!!!!*


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Suit Up said:


> cm punk is a joke


Says the poster with the Otunga avatar. Keep on trollng.



TripleG said:


> Actually Punk, I'm pretty sure that even though your Champ, you're Number 5, behind Rock, Cena, Taker, & Triple H. Sorry son. That's how it is right now.


Rock, HHH and Taker shouldn't even count. Number 3 with a bullet.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

jericho is killing punk on the mic


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Chris Brown namedrop


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Chris Brown reference! lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho kills it, then Punk equals it and then Jericho raises it, this is awesome. This is what we all wanted and boy are they both bringing it, thing is, they can both back it up in the ring too


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

This is gold.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

burned chris brown


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shot at the Miz right there.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Shots fired at the Miz again.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Light Brite


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This segment has done more for this feud than anything else that has happened so far.


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

That light bright jacket is not stupid .


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd do Punk.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

dat jacket is cooler than punk


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"I'm here swimming with Sharks, while you're dancing with....stars!" Awesome line!

Though this feud is getting to become Rock/Cena V.2

Wow, so Jericho just said that the vignettes were nothing....just like the "Save Us" was.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

That dig at the miz
amazing


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Miz diss :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

FUCK THIS IS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

lol @ miz


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

This is good stuff right here.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I like that jacket. Punk is lying.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This is a truly great promo, glad I didn't turn over


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dont see how jericho is killing him, both are pretty good


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Suit Up said:


> jericho is killing punk on the mic


Really? It's very equal in my eyes.

Great promo! I love both these guys.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Punk/Jericho are killing it tonight. Best Raw opening in a long ass time.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Holy shit Punk is nervous.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

YES YES YES


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Now Punk just went too far. That jacket is awesome.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

everyone in the back should watch these 2 and take notes, thats how you do a promo


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

YES! YES! YES! YESSSSSSS!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AJ's got a nice little thing back there. Shit I'm going to jail.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bryan :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I never realized exactly how hot AJ was until just now...


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Loving this feud so far. This promo is gold. Punk isn't quite there with Jericho but you know the match is going to be awesome. And Punk can throw down some great promos. The WWE needs to let Jericho and Punk book this themselves.


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

And now it gets rubbish.

The crowd didn't react at all when Punk lifted the belt, poor.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

that's the type of promo i've been waiting for, punk! he stumbled a couple times but no big deal. y2j brought it too


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

jericho but you no here and i am!
come on bro


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

THIS IS JUST GETTING BETTER! MAH BOY D-BRYAN! I'm already lovin' this RAW


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what a way to start the show. CLASS promo between Punk/Jericho


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FUCK aj looking good


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

what a fuckin promo. Jizzed my pants seeing that


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

laurinits/otunga time!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

After such a great promo, we now get Bryan/Punk.... fucking topped last weeks Raw already.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Holy shit what a promo. Both guys did fucking great.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Faaaaar better than anything I've seen on WWE television in years!!!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Joey is with him!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

And now Daniel Bryan. Best In The Worlds EVERYWHERE.

All of my <3 for AJ.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Haha. I fucking LOVE Bryan with Clown Shoes and the Tung (and that 12 year old girl). Can we put the "Bryan doesn't get heat" argument to rest?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh god, now Bryan's got an entourage.* I can't. :lmao

(*Otunga is Turtle.)


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

This is some AMAZING tv. Anyone who thinks WWE sucks now is lame. This is legendary.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES! YES! YES!
Those three in a triple threat after Mania please!


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

YES the match still continues!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

What a fucking promo.... Best promo segment in the world.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i think otunga needs a wrestlmania match of some sort.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

brilliant promo from both men .. i'm sold


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Finally the match started


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Great promo from both guys! They need to keep this intensity up leading up to Mania


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

YES! YES!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Prepare for a shit RAW now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Great exchange between Punk & Jericho there.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

That was the best promo in the world. That mic is the best in the world at what it does.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Lol at people saying Bryan gets no heat


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, when the hell did Santino and Teddy get down there?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Peapod said:


> Holy shit Punk is nervous.


:lmao i can see that.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

Punk just ruined this great promo by stumbling not once but twice...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Actually Punk, I'm pretty sure that even though your Champ, you're Number 5, behind Rock, Cena, Taker, & Triple H. Sorry son. That's how it is right now.


I'll give you Cena but those other 3 guys don't wrestle full time so I can't really put them above Punk.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

A bit long But I f'n loved that promo between Punk&Jericho!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Headliner said:


> AJ's got a nice little thing back there. Shit I'm going to jail.


We all are man....we all are.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha, did Bryan say "Every week! Champion!"


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Good stuff. Cant wait for Mania


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Promo was good
Punk got tongue twisted like 7x though LOL


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

I love AJ so much. <3


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I expected a bit more out of Jericho.. He should have let loose a bit but I'm looking forward to their match.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Love the sign - "Gingers eat Vegans for breakfast"


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Awesome, awesome, awesome promo. That was for everyone complaining about the Jericho/Punk feud.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YES YES YES YES


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

VRsick said:


> i think otunga needs a wrestlmania match of some sort.


no, he doesn't


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Both guys were on fire, Jericho at the beginning was incredible though.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

those kinds of stumbles are gonna happen, taker still does it after all this time on the mic


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Jericho was NOT better than Punk, and Punk was not better than Jericho. The two showed why nobody comes even close to them on the microphone. That was fantastic. Crowd was all over Punk too.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm extremely impressed with Daniel Bryan as a heel. He can draw heat very well.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

jail for what? AJ is legal


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

THE MAN??! :lmao, Rock, Cena, Taker, HHH, Orton, Jericho, the MAN number 7? Jericho killed it with truth, great work and intensity from him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk and Jericho killed it in that segment. I'd say Punk was a little better, but they were both fucking awesome and that was the best two-men promo done in a while. Hell, it puts the Taker/HHH and HBK/HHH segments from the past couple of weeks to shame imo.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Promo was awesome! Yeah punk stumbled a few times but so what? it didn't take anything away from it.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

messi said:


> Punk just ruined this great promo by stumbling not once but twice...


No he didn't ruin anything. It was a great promo all around.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Great Raw so far.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I want AJ's ass!


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> *Jericho was NOT better than Punk*, and Punk was not better than Jericho. The two showed why nobody comes even close to them on the microphone. That was fantastic. Crowd was all over Punk too.


Yes, he was (though Punk was very good too). Nice promo segment, but this feud is still a bit "meh" for me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


> when did it become Bret "Hitman" Hart and not Bret "THE Hitman" Hart? Bret "Hitman" Hart just sounds worng


Howard Finkel announced his name as "Bret Hitman Hart" all the time.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> jail for what? AJ is legal


huh...you don't say


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

messi said:


> Punk just ruined this great promo by stumbling not once but twice...


So two minor mistakes and he ruined that long intense promo between two?..Naa!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> jail for what? AJ is legal


Sure she is.......


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Big Johnny on commentary? FUCK YES.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

where did Jericho go???


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Santino a Raw guy or a Smackdown guy. Is anybody truly belonging to any brand?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ugh, I don't give a shit about Teddy Long and Santino. Keep the camera on the fucking match.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

db beats both punk and jericho in the ring


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

If AJ's there Pedo Bear can't be far behind


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Michael Cole #1 commentator

...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Watch Punk/Bryan.
Stare at AJ. 

TOO DIFFICULT TO CHOOSE.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

AJ looks underage but she's legal.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I know that it is more common nowadays but holy shit it depresses me that World champ vs world champ is the first match on the card. This should be for the end of Raw and the end of Raw only.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Johnny Ace on the mic.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk did seem nervous.

Well he never had to cut a promo with someone as good as Jericho.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> I want AJ's ass!


She should come down to the ring and say "ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS!" 



(now let that muthafuka hammertime)


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Teddy, just get the fuck off. Mr. Excitment for both shows!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol lol playa and johnny


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn those knee to the face look like it hurts.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why have the extra commentary during this match? Seriously.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Okay, cameraman -- we don't need to the camera on the commentators because we only need to HEAR them. So let's focus on the match, m'kay?


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Why do people keep making pedo jokes at AJ? There's plenty of 20 somethings that look younger, and plenty teens that look older.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I really enjoyed the finish of the Smackdown match, because it gave it length. Hopefully they find some way to give this match adequate time.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Was a cool promo but Punk could of been better, forgot what he was saying a couple of times.

Everything Jericho said was true about Punk.


----------



## Wasteland (Feb 7, 2011)

Love how Santino and Otunga are standing on either side of the announce table :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> jail for what? AJ is legal


Bryan's that creepy high school homework helper/mentor that picks his client up after school and only gets halfway through the girl's homework before going after dat meat between the legs. (And he's a vegan rit)


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

AJ is just amazing


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

AJ smokin as always


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Peapod said:


> I know that it is more common nowadays but holy shit it depresses me that World champ vs world champ is the first match on the card. This should be for the end of Raw and the end of Raw only.


Well, it pretty much answers the question of when will we see the Rock. Looks like he's getting the close and over-run. Which is to be expected.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

AJ seriously looks like she is 14.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Another break already


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

DOTL said:


> Punk did seem nervous.
> 
> Well he never had to cut a promo with someone as good as Jericho.


?

all he has to do is recite his lines...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dem commercial breaks.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

AJ, dat ass


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

another damn commercial


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

rlly a gaymercial again?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Great promo.

Disappointing if the Long/Ace match ends up being between Santino and Otunga. BATTLE OF THE JOBBERS!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

AJ.. DAT ASS.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Punk slipped up twice and it wasnt even bad.... And damn aj just damn


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Commercial break.....yay.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

C'mon! Another commercial break!?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why are 13 year old girls allowed at ringside? What a travesty! *


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Santino > 90 percent of the roster.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Bryan's that creepy high school homework helper/mentor that picks his client up after school and only gets halfway through the girl's homework before going after dat meat between the legs. (And he's a vegan rit)


:lmao


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

What the hell?! it was just commerical a couple min ago


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Sick of seeing DB's stupid girlfriend at the ring with a clueless look on her face. She sucks, get out of here and stop killing the flow of the matches with nonsense. Hope Punk kicks her in the head.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow overrun gonna be long if they doing commercials this back to back


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wtf Another fucking commercial


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

great heel psychology by DB there to bring aj along. and ya, she actually has a bit of an ass for being such a tiny thing


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Good match so far.

Also I think its pretty clear that Miz is hated in the locker room after yet another dig, this time from Punk lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

AJs pants are painted on. Fuck.

I'm going to jail. I don't care.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Seriously, I think AJ is freakin hot, but I keep feeling as if I shouldn't think that way about jailbait.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fucking Lawler. Why? Just...why?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

how old is AJ? 15?, damn nice jail bait Bryan has right dere


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Barnabyjones said:


> everyone in the back should watch these 2 and take notes, thats how you do a promo


please tell me that isnt mitt romney and cena in your sig, i think my hate for cena just skyrocketed after seeing this


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

If the Rock promo is as good as the Punk/Jericho one which i think it will be, this is going to be a good RAW along with this match.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

VRsick said:


> i think *otunga* needs a wrestlmania *match* of some sort.


the words in bold should never go together...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Bryans gone from twin magic to oriental express to that little girl who's uncles touch.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LegendSeeker said:


> What the hell?! it was just commerical a couple min ago


WWE: Where ads matter


And the AJ jokes are kind of old


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

You guys think Bourne is sick of being suspended yet?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Considering how young AJ looks, I'm surprised Lawler hasn't tried to hit that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

There's just something creepy about a guy over the age of I'd say...24 saying that he'd tear AJ's ass apart. But that's just me.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Jericho and Punk's promo's were amazing and hello AJ. Looking good tonight! DAT ASS.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

I think Teddy just gave up on Big Zeke, and is going for Santino now.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> the words in bold should never go together...


loser leaves WWE agasint Khali.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> Ugh, I don't give a shit about Teddy Long and Santino. Keep the camera on the fucking match.


who's that guy in your sig ?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

They have to have so many commmericals, by putting more back to back now this means they won't interrupt Rock later on in the show.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

all in all... said:


> ?
> 
> all he has to do is recite his lines...


He was nervous because Jericho is one of the best on the mic, not because of the frightening task of doing a promo. . .something he does every day.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

The way the show has started, I'm officially pissed at having to leave for work in 20 minutes.


----------



## crokey (Jan 3, 2012)

Peapod said:


> I'm extremely impressed with Daniel Bryan as a heel. He can draw heat very well.


from ayr? wtf :/ so weird, me too.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

If ever there were an award for most promos that say absolutely nothing (despite their length and on point delivery), WWE would win it. The exchanges between Punk & Jericho say absolutely nothing.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> wow overrun gonna be long if they doing commercials this back to back


Gotta pay to The Rock some way.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Amber B said:


> There's just something creepy about a guy over the age of I'd say...24 saying that he'd tear AJ's ass apart. But that's just me.


She's a grown ass woman. Are you serious right now?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

What if this match ends up being 95 minutes long?

DID YOU INVENT CANADA?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> THE MAN??! :lmao, Rock, Cena, Taker, HHH, Orton, Jericho, the MAN number 7? Jericho killed it with truth, great work and intensity from him.


The man because he's champion. Rock, Taker, HHH, Jericho not on the roster for good, he's ahead of Orton and Cena is the man for the kids, while Punk is for the adults. Easy.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Svart said:


> If ever there were an award for most promos that say absolutely nothing (despite their length and on point delivery), WWE would win it. The exchanges between Punk & Jericho say absolutely nothing.


To be fair, the basis for their feud is pretty stupid.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Joined by John Laurinitis, David Otunga and David Otunga's coffee."


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Considering how young AJ looks, I'm surprised Lawler hasn't tried to hit that.


Who says he hasn't tried?


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

If they reunify the titles within the next few years, there needs to be either an ironman match or a 3 stages of hell match, and it needs to be these two.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

Amber B said:


> There's just something creepy about a guy over the age of I'd say...24 saying that he'd tear AJ's ass apart. But that's just me.


she's just tinyyyy, lol. she'll be 30 and still look the same. what's she gonna do...date 18 year olds her whole life? 

btw, that mark henry quote in your sig...hilarious


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

4thand1 said:


> who's that guy in your sig ?


Damon Wayans Jr.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Camille Léone said:


> She's a grown ass woman. Are you serious right now?


Suspension of disbelief man, it's what being a wrestling fan is all about.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Camille Léone said:


> She's a grown ass woman. Are you serious right now?


Yeah and she looks like she's 12. Are you seriously trying to rationalize eying that up?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

He got some air.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Holy fuck AJ is 24.

How is that even physically possible? lol


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I don't know how people can say AJ looks 12, no 12 year old girl would have an ass like that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*shut up King...that's NEVER it... not even in the kayfabe world.*


----------



## tj666 (Jul 12, 2011)

AJ is 24. Just saying..


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Not his fucking arm again!


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

COBRAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

corfend said:


> To be fair, the whole basis for their feud is pretty stupid.


How is it? Two guys feuding for 'The best in the world' over the WWE Championship, the best championship in the company.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> Damon Wayans Jr.


But weres this funny scene from?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

teddy bout to slap a bitch!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i love santino, but that fucking cobra needs to fucking go.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

lol at how easy it is to take Santino out of a match... lol.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Santino oversold that pull


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

CLUSTERFUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao at Johnny pulling Santino off.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh boy, here we go..


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

dlb223 said:


> Yeah and she looks like she's 12. Are you seriously trying to rationalize eying that up?


She's still legal though. IF you think shes sexy then it's cool. If you think she's sexy only because you think she looks 12 then there's a problem.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> Damon Wayans Jr.


thanks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus christ.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And this turns into one giant clusterfuck.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

AJ is on the show with a man, so you should know already she is not underage. So eyeing it up is justified.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

More Punk/Big Johnny issues.


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

goddammit johnny ace.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fucking Sheamus. Lay off Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, cause that was totally worth it.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

They seriously need to give Bryan another finisher that he can hit while standing. It's way too predictable, imo, when someone has to rely solely on a submission.

Also is anyone else unhappy that Sheamus is obviously going to win at Wrestlemania?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Striketeam said:


> I don't know how people can say AJ looks 12, no 12 year old girl would have an ass like that.


An ass like a belgian waffle maker?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Is anybody else LOLing hard right now?!? :lmao


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Raw is great now seems everyone want to steal the spotlight from The Rock when he on there.
it's great for company.Rock is the best


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

virus21 said:


> But weres this funny scene from?


Happy Endings on ABC.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

This shit again? Saw this episode last Tuesday.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tag team match

STAT!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Kick his ass Johnny!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i wish these two would just have a fucking clean match...it has so much potential, but they keep using it as a staging point for this Teddy/Ace feud. Its so sad.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Teddy Long about to beat that ass playa.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But...why?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao at Ace just sitting down


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Santino go get teddy the powder so he can slap a hoe


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Otunga just no sold the Cobra. Release that motherfucker. 

GOOD CALL, BIG JOHNNY!

:lmao Punk's face. This feud is so hilariously stupid.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Teddy vs Laurinaitis - WM28


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

AJ is so damn fine.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

teddy long is such a little black man. So nonthreatening lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Did we NOT just fucking see this shit on Smackdown?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

where's Teddy's powder?

DAT PIMP HAND


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

This better not be a match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao How is this crowd hot for a Johnny Ace/Teddy The Pimp battle.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Teddy Long needs to piss off, forever.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Kill him Johnny!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Just in case you missed it Tuesday night, let's give you the exact same match tonight.

YEAH!!!*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm glad they protecting my boy Bryan from eating the pin.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

meh, i sort of don't like all these feuds bleeding into one another but i understand why they'd do it


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Teddy Long going to whoop Johnny Ace's ass.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Punk really botched the "Are you trying to prove to me...prove to the fans...proove to yourself" because it's supposed to be "Are you trying to convince me or convince yourself?"


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Doesnt Bryan sometimes use the flying headbutt? Why not make it his second finisher?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Teddy Long's out for blood. Get down with the brown!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

JERICHO


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This GM vs GM thing is so stupid. The only good thing I can see coming out of it is that 10 guys will get their Wrestlemania pay checks.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Match between Teddy/Laurinaitis? I have mixed feelings.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe this can be a 6 man tag match tonight?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Thank you again, Jericho.*


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

This is so funny, Russo must have indeed returned :lmao


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

LIONTAMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Just put Laurinitis and Long in a Cage of Death match CZW style please. I'ld pay good money to see that one. And to have them quit interrupting what could be epic matches.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

so much interference its like its the attitude era again


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Is that the liontamer, he's using?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

LIONTAMER ON THE STEEL!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did TNA book this? Jesus. How many fucking run ins?!

Jericho doing the Old School Liontamer!!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Liontamer!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Y2J Leather pants! Awesome! (No ****)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes! That's a Liontamer!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

glad jericho is doing the walls of jericho properly instead of just a boston crab


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

FUNKMAN THREW IS HIE AT TEDDY - FUCKING LAWL

Now Y2J is out here hammering Punk. Awesome.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FINALLY! A real Walls (Liontamer) and not a boston crab


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

MOTHERFUCKIN LIONTAMER!

CMON REFS, ASK HIM!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Fucking lion tamer that's what I'm talking about


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

awesome a real liontamer


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I still can't believe how ripped and toned Jericho's abs are (no ****).

Guy looked a fat cunt before he left.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

THIS IS ABSOLUTE CHAOS KING! IT'S A SLOBBERKNOCKER! SOMEBODY GET THE PARAMEDICS SOME BBQ!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*ASK HIM!*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Did we NOT just fucking see this shit on Smackdown?


Im convicned that 89% of WWE scripts are recycled


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Liontamer <3


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Lion Tamer FTW!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> AJ is on the show with a man, so you should know already she is not underage. So eyeing it up is justified.


Oh look at you being so naive.
Age is nothing but a number. Just ask R Kelly. 




And Jerry Lawler.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

We have the usual ending of Raw at the start of the show now lol.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

virus21 said:


> But weres this funny scene from?


It's from an episode from this season of _Happy Endings_. It's actually the first of a two-part gif:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Attitude Era marks must be loving this


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Who says he hasn't tried?


True. Still surprised he hasn't made a comment/joke about finding her attractive on air, though.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

It's simple really. Don't diss the jacket.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Very enjoyable first half hour of RAW. Good stuff all around.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> FUNKMAN THREW IS HIE AT TEDDY - FUCKING LAWL
> 
> Now Y2J is out here hammering Punk. Awesome.


He should be careful - That got the current champion fired at one point.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

That's how the Walls of Jericho is suppose to look like.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I much prefer that proper 'Liontamer' type version of the Walls Of Jericho that Chris Jericho does rather than that crappy Boston Crab he normally does.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> i wish these two would just have a fucking clean match...it has so much potential, but they keep using it as a staging point for this Teddy/Ace feud. Its so sad.


on a ppv as the main event, not on tv


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*LIONTAMER:ex:*


----------



## misteralex (Jun 28, 2011)

Clusterfucks EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> True. Still surprised he hasn't made a comment/joke about finding her attractive on air, though.


Because he knows he'll look like the major creeper that he is.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can J.R. just sign a contract where he comes in and announces during the Road to Wrestlemania every year???
PLEASE!


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

damn i should've went to raw


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Not enjoyed a Raw this much in a long time. Excellent stuff so far.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> It's from an episode from this season of _Happy Endings_. It's actually the first of a two-part gif:


Thanks. I see someone altering this and putting it in the funny pics thread


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Joel said:


> I still can't believe how ripped and toned Jericho's abs are (no ****).
> 
> Guy looked a fat cunt before he left.


I was just about to say that. I didn't really notice until just now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, Jericho using the Liontamer on Punk.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Joel said:


> I still can't believe how ripped and toned Jericho's abs are (no ****).
> 
> Guy looked a fat cunt before he left.


Just like HHH now. If you go awhile without working out, it happens.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Seriously, I think AJ is freakin hot, but I keep feeling as if I shouldn't think that way about jailbait.


Jailbait? She's atleast 23 years old.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Jesus I can't wait for Punk/Jericho.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I want to see a tag match with punk and cena vs Rock and Y2J. Old school vs new school. Or Rock and Punk faces vs Cena and Y2J heels. probably the former.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

fucking awesome first quarter.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Because he knows he'll look like the major creeper that he is.


He's probably a racist. Wouldn't surprise me.

Wait, is AJ black? Or what?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

why the fuck is everyone talking about how young AJ looks? im starting to think you guys are attracted to underage girls.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Because he knows he'll look like the major creeper that he is.


I don't think that would stop him.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was an amazing clusterfuck of epic proportions, but I really wish we could get commentary that gets really into it.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

AJ's 22 isnt she?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome start to RAW so far


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Freeloader said:


> I want to see a tag match with punk and cena vs Rock and Y2J. Old school vs new school. Or Rock and Punk faces vs Cena and Y2J heels. probably the former.


That would be an amazing tag match to be honest.


----------



## beggarman (Feb 23, 2012)

That's how you open up a show.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Tedious said:


> He's probably a racist. Wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> Wait, is AJ black? Or what?


Latin (Puerto Rican to be specific).


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Daniel Bryan's justification for being with 12-year old AJ:

IF SHE'S OLD ENOUGH TO PEE,
SHE'S OLD ENOUGH FOR ME


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Why,ppl keep saying no **** if you arent gay dont worry bout it. Saying no **** makes you looks like a suspect


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> AJ's 22 isnt she?


24 if I believe


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So Am I still the only one who is looking forward to Jericho/Punk more than Rock/Cena?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Because he knows he'll look like the major creeper that he is.



He would have still done it anyway a few years back, JR used to make jokes about him being 'Uncle Jerry' all the time on air when he used to make pervy comments about the divas, that's the modern family friendly guidelines being enforced for you.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> He should be careful - That got the current champion fired at one point.


Indeed. And I meant "threw his tie' which I think you figured out. Was too busy laughing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:russo


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

40 minutes of raw gone already. time is flying. this is entertaining


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Who gives a fuck if she's over 22, she's over 18 and that's fair game to me.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Tedious said:


> He's probably a racist. Wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> Wait, is AJ black? Or what?


I think she's Puerto Rican.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

AJ is 24, yum.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

It looks like there are two types of people on this forum. There's the types who call AJ a 12 year old. And then there's the pedophiles.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

HHH promo in 20 minutes...HHH promos are great in the last few weeks.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

everyone superstar want to steal the spotlight from Rock,Y2J is one of them.he is good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tedious said:


> He's probably a racist. Wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> Wait, is AJ black? Or what?


He's down with the Asians so she's good. She's probably a blasian.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yes!!! Let's look at what JUST happened! YES!*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

attitudEra said:


> why the fuck is everyone talking about how young AJ looks? im starting to think you guys are attracted to underage girls.


Seriously. The joke was funny the first couple of times but people are wearing it out. Yes, she looks young, but she's 24. Get over it.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Can J.R. just sign a contract where he comes in and announces during the Road to Wrestlemania every year???
> PLEASE!


I agree.

I still don't get what the hell is the deal with Teddy Long, and Big Johnny. Cant they just have that stand alone, and leave the Punk Bryan feud to itself?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> So Am I still the only one who is looking forward to Jericho/Punk more than Rock/Cena?


No, definitely not. Cena/Rock will be big but it won't be that good a match.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

The lion tamer legit hurts and nobody likes to take the hold but punks a gangster so no problems taking it


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> So Am I still the only one who is looking forward to Jericho/Punk more than Rock/Cena?


Me too by a long shot.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That's The Liontamer BITCH!!!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

MJG93 said:


> That was an amazing clusterfuck of epic proportions, but I really wish we could get commentary that gets really into it.


If only JR could be there!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ryan said:


> Who gives a fuck if she's over 22, she's over 18 and that's fair game to me.


THANK YOU


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone hope that Khali appears tonight?


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They had to get that match over before AJ's bedtime.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god, not a recap of a promo.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

BUT THE MEMO READ THE MAINSSSSS


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

AJ is 24. Can we just put that issue to bed. (no jokes, I know I kind of lobbed that one over the plate).


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

who idea was it to use metallica for this angle? not complaining, but curious exactly who made the call


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> It looks like there are two types of people on this forum. There's the types who call AJ a 12 year old. And then there's the pedophiles.


And I'm both.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shut the hell up, Tito. Why would Jericho let Punk know when he was going to jump him?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Fuck if they play last weeks promo fuck sake WE WANT FRESH BUILD.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Man, I'm starting to forget JR's voice. This problem must be solved!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

My sig is better. You can skip the boring parts.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

King - pleasure? Really fucking perverted oldman he saw aj and it reminded him of his,pedo years


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

robass83 said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> They had to get that match over before AJ's bedtime.


*:lmao


oh great... another promo.*


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The first forty minutes felt strangely attitude-era-esque; hell, you even had a guy with a sock on his hand fighting a black guy!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

40 consecutive minutes of Punk, I never thought that would happen if you asked me a year ago. Now it's time for 20 minutes of HHH.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> It looks like there are two types of people on this forum. There's the types who call AJ a 12 year old. And then there's the pedophiles.


So I'm a pedophile for knowing someone who's 5 years older than me is 24? :kobe
The internet has too many idiots on it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HBK15 said:


> Y2J Leather pants! Awesome! (No ****)


No **** can't save that comment. Sorry dude.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

corfend said:


> To be fair, the basis for their feud is pretty stupid.


I agree but they could at least take each other a little more seriously. Their mutual respect needs to be shown a little more. As of now it's a shit slinging contest for the sake of a shit slinging contest. But to be fair, Jericho seems to have the upper hand. Punk just dodges with sarcasm and quips that have little to do with Jericho's points.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> They had to get that match over before AJ's bedtime.


:busta


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All I know is that HHH's entrance was the fucking best- aside from Santino's power walk debut.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> who idea was it to use metallica for this angle? not complaining, but curious exactly who made the call


Decision wasmade when they realized the angle was going to be something tedious, done-before, and bad

Fitting


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hammertron said:


> who idea was it to use metallica for this angle? not complaining, but curious exactly who made the call


Probably Triple H. Hes a fan and he probably thinks like we do: That WWE has been picking really shitty music lately


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, just hearing J.R.'s voice again. Seriously, just make a contract that says he has to be there for the RTWM! C'mon!
I hope he's AT LEAST there at Mania this year. Seriously, Rock/Cena, HHH/Taker, Punk/Jericho all NEED J.R. no doubt about it.
No doubt...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

JR NEEDS to call the big Mania matches this year.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

DONT CARE DONT CARE DONT CARE Is it Wrestlemania yet?!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

FF's we saw that 100 times last year !!!


now Arn Anderson is gonna say "19-0 .. that's like 19 superbowls in a row" 

enough already


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Edge sighting


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Raw needs Jay Lethal.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

This thread has turned out different then expected.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

what a botch


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Camille Léone said:


> So I'm a pedophile for knowing someone who's 5 years older than me is 24? :kobe
> The internet has too many idiots on it.


:kobe THE IRONY :kobe :kobe :kobe


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Camille Léone said:


> So I'm a pedophile for knowing someone who's 5 years older than me is 24? :kobe
> The internet has too many idiots on it.


You're being far too sensitive about this. I'm starting to look at you sideways now. :lmao
It's a joke.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

all the undertaker has is the streak john cena? uuuh no


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Probably Triple H. Hes a fan and he probably thinks like we do: That WWE has been picking really shitty music lately


You mean you don't think Turn Me On is a good song for wrestling? Whatever man.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Triple H, how in the hell did you win the war and your big nose ass didnt even win the match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Very cool video package there.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Undertaker, Favourite of all time


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wonder who's gonna win that match.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

John Cena faces the Miz for the 10,000th time.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I know they have to do it to hype 'Mania, but can I just get more promos and matches in this, thus far, fucking awesome Raw, instead of video packages? ESPECIALLY when they're immediately followed by a commercial.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cena vs Miz? Ugh.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

The Miz? Is he still around?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Wrestlemania rewound. Or whatever they call it.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Miz/Cena again fuck


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

OH GOD. Praying that Miz doesnt injure Cena before Mania.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena vs. The Miz? Well they all can't be winners.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

John Cena vs. The Miz... Yawn...


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Motorhead and Metallica are HHHs two fave bands.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Miz comes out as The Rock again and trolls the WWE Universe, book it.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't wait until future interviews read "Edge: WWE Hall of Famer."


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Who saw that fire lawler sign? LOL


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't have to hear anything....

It took 45 minutes for them to mention Cena was wrestling:laugh: That SHOWS you who runs this $hit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestlemania's worst WWE title main event match live on Raw tonight.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I can't be the only one who immediately thought about the possibility of The Miz injuring Cena.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Triple H can't win IMO. I can't see him doing what HBK could not personally. It certainly would make him look better than Triple H. Would he book himself to beat Taker? Taker may _want_ to lose - he's wanted to retire a while now.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> OH GOD. Praying that Miz doesnt injure Cena before Mania.


Miz wouldn't have a job anymore if that happened.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Another Cena-Miz match? I feel like they've wrestled 800 times lol.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Triple H lost the match because he doesn't watch UFC. If he put some MMA submissions into his "fighting" I mean wrestling moveset his body building ass might "really" beat The Undertaker. Since wrestling is obviously still real to me dammit.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Cena vs. Miz? No thanks.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> :busta


:kobe3


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

SuperCena to squash Miz?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I must admit that Jericho's abs are quite impressive...no ****...well...maybe ****...


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow that video package made it look like the Undertaker just got his ass whooped by HHH the entire match but somehow ended up beating HHH and then it shows him having to be helped to the back.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

dlb223 said:


> :kobe THE IRONY :kobe :kobe :kobe


Only pedophiles look at a grown ass woman and say "Oh she looks too young." The hell? I know a lot of people in their 20's that look young so it's no big deal to me. If you live in Alaska then warm sunny days are rare, but what's a warm sunny day when you live in the desert? My people don't age horribly by tanning so we tend to look younger longer so maybe me not thinking she looks prepubescent is a cultural thing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Probably Triple H. Hes a fan and he probably thinks like we do: That WWE has been picking really shitty music lately


Both Triple H and Undertaker like Metallica.

It fits perfectly.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Inb4 Miz injures Cena


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> SuperCena to squash Miz?


:russo


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> Triple H, how in the hell did you win the war and your big nose ass didnt even win the match.


He still has a beautiful head full of lush hair? :hhh2


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I thought Cena wasnt gonna wrestle anymore till Mania. Maybe it will be interrupted.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll rage quite intensely if Rock doesnt say a word and just rock bottoms cena and costs him the match.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone else scream at the tv when they kept making extended cuts to the announcers' desk during the Punk/Bryan match? Fucking hell, WWE.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Dreadnok said:


> Wow that video package made it look like the Undertaker just got his ass whooped by HHH the entire match but somehow ended up beating HHH and then it shows him having to be helped to the back.


He has that SuperCena Strength. Momentum Shift. :sheen:


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Then the diva match starts...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this is going to suck, probably for about 65 seconds.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

SuperCena to squash The Miz. Way to put the damper on RAW..oh no, not a Diva match.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Double jobber entrance!


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

FUCK YEAH KELLY KELLY VS BELLA. SEXY. FAP TIME <3


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Bellas yummy


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

did Kelly get implants?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jobber entrances for both ladies. Normally I turn the channel when these matches come on but I might have to watch this potential trainwreck.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Divas Match - 2 minutes later...ding ding ding.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

AHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAH KELLY KELLY COMPLAINING ABOUT USING PEOPLE TO GET TO THE TOP?! LMAO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol Kelly Kelly. Lol :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Kelly Kelly's thoughts on the matter. Oh what a well of brilliance. 

Please end this quick.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The Bellas are hot. So is Kelly. Both have real boobs = win.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh no, this match again. At least we can watch The Bellas.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kelly Kelly i want to kiss your ass


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

dang i was hoping kelly kelly went back to the stripper pole but shes back -_-


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

'Who hooks up with her guy's best friend?' ONE KISS IS HOOKING UP!??! This angle is getting ridiculously stupid.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

How long until Kharma returns and kills these bitches?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Why is this thrown in? Let the Kharma rumors commence.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

TRISH LIVE CHAT


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Was Kelly Kelly talking about herself in that tweet?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Camille Léone said:


> Only pedophiles look at a grown ass woman and say "Oh she looks too young." The hell? I know a lot of people in their 20's that look young so it's no big deal to me. If you live in Alaska then warm sunny days are rare, but what's a warm sunny day when you live in the desert? My people don't age horribly by tanning so we tend to look younger longer so maybe me not thinking she looks prepubescent is a cultural thing.


1. ...
2. "Too young" and pedophiles don't go together.
3. It's okay if you want to admit you didn't get the joke.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh great... The Divas match happens during a Daytona 500 commercial break. Of all the fucking terrible luck.*


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

The Bella twins outfits DD


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Camille Léone said:


> Only pedophiles look at a grown ass woman and say "Oh she looks too young." The hell? I know a lot of people in their 20's that look young so it's no big deal to me. If you live in Alaska then warm sunny days are rare, but what's a warm sunny day when you live in the desert? My people don't age horribly by tanning so we tend to look younger longer so maybe me not thinking she looks prepubescent is a cultural thing.


Roody poo.
fpalm
The irony is the fact that you made the Kobe :kobe Bryant face in this issue and he was accused of rape.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is that Kelly Kelly Del Rio?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> AHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAH KELLY KELLY COMPLAINING ABOUT USING PEOPLE TO GET TO THE TOP?! LMAO


Irony!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

GOD THAT MOVE SUCKS


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh the irony kelly kelly


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

You know you're skinny as fuck when *Nikki Bella's* thighs are bigger than yours.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

AH boom!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Didn't Eve just turn heel? Why the fuck is Kelly Kelly out here?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Is KK trying to appeal to geeks like me tonight?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was awful....but I would love to get Kelly in that bridging position.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

well its a step up from a roll up


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Who's this blonde girl?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> How long until Kharma returns and kills these bitches?


.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At least they kept that short.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Kelly roll of doom strikes again


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Great diva's match


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

can kharma just destroy kelly please


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

Kelly Kelly and Bellas make me jizz


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I just saw Rock...on a trailer. 



SummerLove said:


> I'll rage quite intensely if Rock doesnt say a word and just rock bottoms cena and costs him the match.


And I wouldn't worry, Rock has made it clear he will cut a promo tonight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kelly Kelly doesn't tweet she twats.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Why does this drizzlefaced bitch still exist?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Tag match....playa

hola hola


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

What is the point of even having a divas match? :lmao


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

K2 going hard today!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A fire Lawler sign... I approve... and take Cole with him. JR would be making this awesome Raw that much better!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Courtesy of smackdown.............a tag team match!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

wwffans123 said:


> Kelly Kelly i want to kiss your ass


What ass?:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> 'Who hooks up with her guy's best friend?' ONE KISS IS HOOKING UP!??! This angle is getting ridiculously stupid.


Agreed. Why are they going out of there way to make Eve a Pariah. Theres turning her heel and theres illogical overkill


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Fuck Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Thought they would do something with Eve there.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Damn, I blinked and missed the alleged 'great' move by Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Big Show's in a match yes. Second quarter=fail so far.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I like how the Bella held Kelly's hands during the pin. Very good work


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Camille Léone said:


> Only pedophiles look at a grown ass woman and say "Oh she looks too young." The hell? I know a lot of people in their 20's that look young so it's no big deal to me. If you live in Alaska then warm sunny days are rare, but what's a warm sunny day when you live in the desert? My people don't age horribly by tanning so we tend to look younger longer so maybe me not thinking she looks prepubescent is a cultural thing.


You must be all types of crazy to bring a woman like AJ to your family and not expect some looks...

...at her driver's license... or permit...

...if she's even legal enough to have one.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I bet Cena/Miz ends up being good like that Raw match they had last year.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

is it wrong to say Kellys Thez press is less awkward than Ortons?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cena/miz then rock to come out


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Oh great... The Divas match happens during a Daytona 500 commercial break. Of all the fucking terrible luck.*


But that was an exceptional match between two very skilled competitors. You can tell they both take the nature of the show very seriously.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

robass83 said:


> Kelly Kelly and Bellas make me jizz


Get the condoms out shucky ducky quack quack.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm starting to think that we're not getting Kharma/Beth at WM.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ChromeMan said:


> Thought they would do something with Eve there.


Do something meaningful with a diva? Yeah, wrong era


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Divas..I can't.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> You must be all types of crazy to bring a woman like AJ to your family and not expect some looks...
> 
> ...at her driver's license... or permit...
> 
> ...if she's even legal enough to have one.


:lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

thank you for informing us on the matches you told us about3 mins before the diva's match.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

The more I think about it, the more I can't believe that Miz/Cena was last years main event. Oh dear lord. Thank god Punk and Jericho can both wrestle.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wwffans123 said:


> Kelly Kelly i want to kiss your ass


:jay

I can definitely see a diva battle royal at Mania now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> What ass?:


:lmao some serious nosital


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

HOLY SHIT HUGE FIrE AT DAYTONA! daaaaaamn


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Is KK trying to appeal to geeks like me tonight?


She isn't that deep. She was dressed as a gold condom wrapper, silly.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> You must be all types of crazy to bring a woman like AJ to your family and not expect some looks...
> 
> ...at her driver's license... or permit...
> 
> ...if she's even legal enough to have one.


Look don't ask me how I know this but Hannah Montana's brother is 34.










Looks can be decieving.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

I THINK ROCK WILL NOT HAVE THE HUGE REACTION AS USUAL ??


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

A Fantastic 40 minute start, that felt like 12 minutes; 
while the last 12 minutes have felt like 40 minutes with commercials, promos, and divas. 
Let's get this Second hour started quickly! Haha.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Hammertron said:


> is it wrong to say Kellys Thez press is less awkward than Ortons?


you mean "Orton Flying Super Thrust Penis Attack"?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Power_T said:


> did Kelly get implants?


Nah, they're not THAT big. Not at all.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

From Wrestlemania Main Event Winner to Mid Card Jobber: A Year In The Life Of Mike Mizanin


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> I'm starting to think that we're not getting Kharma/Beth at WM.


I think WWE is impressed with Kharma actually and would put her there but I'm starting to get worried too at this point.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Big Show is in action tonight yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miz Vs. Cena almost a year after Wrestlemania is a lot like that Mania match. 

I don't care, and I'll just be watching to see when Rock shows up.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Amber B said:


> She isn't that deep. She was dressed as a gold condom wrapper, silly.


Is that because she secretly wants to be a Cumdumpster?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

You know, I don't mind Kelly Kelly being a pin specialist.

As long as the pin moves are executed well, like that (sort of). I just wish they gave the style to AJ, who'd be better at it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So did Kelly do a move before the "pin" or was the pin her finisher?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

FUCK THESE PROMOS.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

ENOUGH ALREADY WITH THE PROMOS


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Is that because she secretly wants to be a Cumdumpster?


you mean she's not one already?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Amber B said:


> So did Kelly did a move before the "pin" or was the pin her finisher?


That's been her finisher for months


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ryan said:


> Is that because she secretly wants to be a Cumdumpster?


You mean she's not already?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Looks can be decieving.


I'm 29 but I look 24. It's true, it's damn true.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PROMOS IS RAW!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey, look Cena made it.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

piss break


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

There is no way in hell we get a clean Cena match.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Cena v Miz? Just get The Rock out already!


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like Cena just made it. Impressive.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh Here we go.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Seems more of pro Cena crowd


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Here he is...the bastard.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

WHAT A DAY IT'S BEEN........... you grew a beard!!!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

It's JAHNSEEENA


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

haha ight Cena talking to the cameraman


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"What a day it's been."

"You grew a beard."


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ill laugh if rock comes live via satelite


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Hey, look Cena made it.


Oh happy day........


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Is that because she secretly wants to be a Cumdumpster?


Something like that. :hmm:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

virus21 said:


> You mean she's not already?


Touché

But Kelly Kelly is probably emulating a condom because she'd spend more time in your wallet than on your dick.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Justin Roberts doesn't give him the CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa treatment any more.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

why the fuck is cena here??? OMG


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love how King is describing Cena Vs. Rock EXACTLY, Word for Word, the way he described Hogan Vs. Rock 10 years ago.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

These crowd plants are getting ridiculous.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> So did Kelly do a move before the "pin" or was the pin her finisher?


She reversed the Bella pin into her own pin.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Lawler needs to um die or something
Just absolute dog shit


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Big Show is in action tonight yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I wonder who's getting injured/buried tonight! I hope it's Cody Rhodes, since he's an up and comer in the business!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey look, The Miz is gonna talk so we all know he exists


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Now the Miz is here.

An even happier day..............


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Poor miz has to job.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

That first match between Punk and Bryan was really disappointing. God damn all these stupid ads, its like literally for every minute of wrestling we get, we get at least 45 seconds of fucking commercials. The first match had 2 commercial breaks and was only like...10 minutes. And the overbooking...I swear, that was 2000 WCW caliber overbooking. First Otunga, then Santino, then Long/Laurinaitis, then Sheamus, then Laurinaitis gets in there, the Long gets in there, then Jericho. Seriously, Punk and Bryan are amazing workers, why can't they just let them, I dunno, WORK?! Getting them involved in this Smackdown vs Raw GM crap is pointless. They're main event stars, the Long/Laurinaitis feud is midcard at best right now.

And now we're getting vignettes for Triple H/Taker from last year. Really? I hope its not going to be one of those Raws...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh look, another match where we know whats gunna happen. Cena wins, Rock comes out and talks trash....someone lemme know when Rocky comes out, im watching something else.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

You grew a beard, nice touch Cena. lol


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Jerry really needs to shut the fuck off


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like this is a Miz shoot based on the news we've been hearing.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> I'm 29 but I look 24. It's true, it's damn true.


I'm 24 and look 18.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Boos for Cena, boos for Miz. Just no point in this match at all. :no:


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

If I was Cena, I would be sleeping with all the 18-25 year old girls that cheer my name each night.

Or am I the only one?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

No one gives a shit, Miz.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I feel bad for Miz, for real. I hope he doesn't cry.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Muhammad Ali vs. Mike Tyson. Good analogy Lawler, only problem is Ali and Tyson were never hated by most of the people going to watch them fight.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Miz still has a job? I thought WWE wanted to get rid of all those who can't outwrestle a paraplegic, are mediocre on the mic, and overall unimpressive at best.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Aaww Miz is trying to shoot...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

No one cares Miz.

Did you forget what you were going to say? :lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"Miz, remember when you mattered?"

Ouch..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I pray to God that "Really" doesn't become the new "What"


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Aaww Miz is trying to shoot...


LOL, I was thinking the same thing. It's going good though.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The crowds is fucking hot.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Lol at the guy in the front row laughing at Miz


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I think WWE is impressed with Kharma actually and would put her there but I'm starting to get worried too at this point.


Nah, not likely, she's not ready to return sadly. 

The Miz = "remember hen you mattered"? 

Haha


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Miz, remember when you mattered?' :lmao Love that guy's sign.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ruck_Fules said:


> If I was Cena, I would be sleeping with all the 18-25 year old girls that cheer my name each night.
> 
> Or am I the only one?


he already does...


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

"I'M GONNA BEAT JOHN CENA"

GETS SQUASHED


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know if anybody cares or not, but Juan Pablo Montoya just crashed into the back of a jet engine drying the track and the jet fuel poured out of the tank and caught fire.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I feel bad for Miz, for real. I hope he doesn't cry.


I hope he does cry and gives Eve a run for her money.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Miz getting almost Vickie level HEAT


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> I'm 24 and look 18.


I'm 21 and I look 31. Early male pattern baldness. :sad:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Muhammad Ali vs. Mike Tyson. Good analogy Lawler, only problem is Ali and Tyson were never hated by most of the people going to watch them fight.


It works in Vince's deluded mind


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I pray to God that "Really" doesn't become the new "What"


The Miz isn't popular enough to make that happen.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> I'm 24 and look 18.


Showoff. :evil:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Will Cena sandbagged this match? Where's Eve? She needs to come out there.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Miz shouldn't be allowed to wrestle. WWE doesn't want to be sued by PETA for advocating violence against ducks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think he says that now more as a mantra in the mirror than truly believing it


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Reaction to Cena being here


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm the Miz and I'm irrelevant.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is already better than the match they had at Wrestlemania XXVII!!!


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Miz says he's wrestlemania worthy. His shirt says "You Are Not" on the back.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Crowd is awesome again!
Been loving the crowds lately! They help the show so much!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I swear if Miz injures Cena...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

This is so exciting.

I don't know who to cheer for...........


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I fucking hate Jerry Lawler. I fucking despise him more than a thousand John Cenas. More than a thousand Great Khalis. I fucking hate him.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm 19 and I look like I'm 85


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Cena is getting hulked up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena's Fisherman Suplex is so bad, it makes Curt Hennig's whole family cry. 

True story.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn now I really regret not going to Raw :/


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Just to point out to those who love to slag off / put down, this crowd has been superb. Please add to PPV list


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think it's ironic that Vince McMahon is so worried about Cena's health, so they put him in the ring with the Miz. A guy who just injured an opponent in the ringt.


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> I don't know if anybody cares or not, but Juan Pablo Montoya just crashed into the back of a jet engine drying the track and the jet fuel poured out of the tank and caught fire.


what? is he allright?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Look Michael Cole, judging by all of your stupid statements about how Raw is the most watched show, why do you feel the need to repeat yourself regarding The Rock being there? You've told us plenty of times, considering how many PEOPLE you believe watch Raw, you'd think we'd of heard you the first six times.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> I swear if Miz injures Cena...


It's funny that everyone's worried about this when Cena gave Miz a concussion last year. 

Based on history, Cena's not the one people should be worried for.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I bet Eve runs out here and tries to make out with Cena again.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I think it's ironic that Vince McMahon is so worried about Cena's health, so they put him in the ring with the Miz. A guy who just injured an opponent in the ringt.


Technically it was outside the ring, and at least he's not fighting Show


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I fucking hate Jerry Lawler. I fucking despise him more than a thousand John Cenas. More than a thousand Great Khalis. I fucking hate him.


Hate is such a strong word


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

this crowd is great by the way.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cena yay let's get out the mini van and head down to the soccer game.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

omg Cena sold a move


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

One thing I can't stand about Cena matches are that they look so fake. In reference to the execution of moves by Cena. That said, somehow he ends up in good matches often.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

That was a SICK DDT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz is much whiter than usual. Ring crew must of gotten tired of cleaning his orange stains off the canvas after the shows.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

vanpalm said:


> Just to point out to those who love to slag off / put down, this crowd has been superb. Please add to PPV list


agreed this has been a great crowd. should get a PPV for sure.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena remember when you beat Miz the week before SS? Get on it superman.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Lawler reminding us of Miz being on top a year ago just makes Miz look worse.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those superpowers, though.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

TripleG said:


> I pray to God that "Really" doesn't become the new "What"


It won't because people actually care about Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cena sold a move!! :shocked:


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

bye byemiz


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Five Moves of Doom Sequence....ENGAGE!!!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Whoa! Cena doing something new!




False alarm.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Miz didn't stand a chance.:lmao


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

waiting for rocks music to come on


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuck off king


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

hi


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I think it's ironic that Vince McMahon is so worried about Cena's health, so they put him in the ring with the Miz. A guy who just injured an opponent in the ringt.


I think it's ironic that after years of being proved to be just based on guesswork, obviousness and the occasional lie, people STILL believe everything dirt sheets say.

Oh look Cena won


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And just like that Miz is done for.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Would Cena know what to do if his opponent didn't swing at him after the two shoulder blocks?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lawler pisses me off.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow Miz didn't even reverse any of the five moves of doom... Vince must be mad at him


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Good ol 2006 Cena burying...


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Miz got bitchmade


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bless your heart, Miz. Coral needs to bring your heat back.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

yayyyy john cena wins again....yawn


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Pointless match. So very pointless.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

What an unexpected outcome.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Fuck, Miz just cant catch a break.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Blatant attempt to begin re-establishing the STFU, so that they can tease it, and the sharpshooter, at 'Mania as a possibility to end the match?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Miz was booked to lose clearly, he has oficially been depushed imo.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Squashed and/or burried XD


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Serpent01 said:


> Cena sold a move!! :shocked:


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn I feel bad for miz now haha


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

They realized that when they are playing back Cena/Rock confrontation from last years WM they have to include that Miz beat Cena, so they had Cena bury Miz this week to make sure people don't think Miz tops Cena.

on a side notE: THE FUCKING ROCK


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Terrible crowd tonight


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That ref haven't seen him in a long time


----------



## Wasteland (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Well.. Just..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

....and Supercena flattens Miz. :lol Well done, Mike.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I was halfway expecting Rock to interrupt Cena. Rocks giving Cena the evil eye.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WHOOP DAT ASS, ROCK!*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Gresty said:


> Hate is such a strong word


That's why I used it.

Why is Rock jumping around like he's about to wrestle? Troll Rock wins the day.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Cena standing up on the ropes just to do a shot with the Mania sign.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

TJTheGr81 said:


> It's funny that everyone's worried about this when Cena gave Miz a concussion last year.
> 
> Based on history, Cena's not the one people should be worried for.


True but if Cena gets injured we wont get Cena/Rock. If miz gets injured...he gets injured.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

you cant see rocky!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck was that? :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

da hell


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"There's only one John Cena."

Thank god.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena just kicked dirt on Miz.:lmao 

I hope other people caught that. They are shitting all over Miz.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hm... this Miz/Cena match seems so familiar to something we saw not too long ago. *coughbarrettburialcough*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rock on the titantron for the millionth time!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao What the hell was that?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And like last time Cena dismisses Miz like a punk. Enjoy 2012 Miz.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Muhammad Ali vs. Mike Tyson. Good analogy Lawler, only problem is Ali and Tyson were never hated by most of the people going to watch them fight.


Ali was one of the most hated sports figures when he converted to Islam, changed his name, and refused induction in the Draft to Vietnam.

Cena hate is nothing compared to the hate Ali got.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

"There's only one John Cena..."

I've seen quite a few in my days.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock is in the fucking building new t-shirt!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I like how Cena can go on about how he doesn't care for The Rock one week, then just smile at the guy mocking him the next week. Vintage...ugh.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Worst day in pro wrestling history was when Cena's dad's condom got a tear in it and a little bit of semen ran through it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Look cena sucks sign

Hey there Rock


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Rock Appears 
Forum Crashes


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Poor Miz. I hope he gets a match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

KietKudi said:


> Damn now I really regret not going to Raw :/


I know the feeling, man. Happened to me the night Taker returned a few weeks ago....feeling sucks!


Miz out quick. This is the time that people can use the word "buried and jobbing" the right way.
Cause that's what Miz has been doing. Haha.

Rock's stare.....wow. With a simple stare and a pull down screen effect, he shows more charisma than the whole roster. Wow.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

The Rock pulling down the curtain = legen.....dary


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

lol at Cena wiping his feet when leaving the ring


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> LOL at Cena standing up on the ropes just to do a shot with the Mania sign.


lol, I noticed that too. It was so blatently obvious and cheesy that it was actually quite funny.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> I'm 24 and look 18.


Hi


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That was totally unnecessary to kick faux dirt on Miz, John.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

The 5 moves of doom returned.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Fuck you Cena, firstly you bury the MIz with your goofy as smile, then you completely no sell The Rock giving an evil stare.

Stop fucking smiling you twat!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

catchphrase time.....yawn


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks like the Miz isn't going to climb back up the mountain and return to where he was. Wouldn't be surprised if he ended up as a mid carder in TNA by 2013-2014. Maybe he can get back together with Morrison.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena needs a nick name from Jomo
Mr.Smileys?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> That was totally unnecessary to kick faux dirt on Miz, John.


Yeah, he was already buried enough.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

2nd hour already.... Let's go!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

triple threat tag match?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i wasnt aware there were 3 tag teams...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Random ass match time.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

uh what.. this could be interesting I guess


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

CRAZY TAG TEAM ACTION


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Tag team triple threat for the championship wtf?


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena is a cunt.

That no selling motherfucking bastard. Stop smiling you idiot. He's making Rock look stupid.. God is it too much to ask for the guy to take something serious?


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

im getting bored


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Is Cena facing The Rock at Wrestlemania or Goldberg with a tan?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tag team triple threat... well this is something you don't always see


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Tag Team Championship match? Interesting...


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I miss heel Truth so much.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Random. But could be fun.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Finally a 3 way tag match done rigtht with 3 guys in the ring at the sametime


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I didn't even know the WWE had 3 teams.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

3 Tag Teams? In a match? ON RAW!!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Gresty said:


> Reaction to Cena being here


Did anyone actually think Cena wouldn't be on Raw? I mean is WWE really going to have him miss Raw 5 weeks before Wrestlemania so he can waive a flag at the Daytona 500?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, Primo and Epico are losing the titles.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Triple threat match for the tag team titles? That will be interesting.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Wait why didn't they save this match for wrestlemania?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Tag Team Championship Triple Threat match?

Pretty damn cool.


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

Theres a Tag Team Championship?!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh shit when was the last time we saw one of these? When was the last time we had 3 tag teams in the WWE?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kofi just looks like a person that would smell like weed all the time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck I wish I could care for this match but Rosa will keep me interested if anything!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

This match will either be awesome or a complete trainwreck. I'm busting out the chips and dip either way.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hmm.. Interesting, let's see how this plays out.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

I wonder what they will call Truth and Kofi..


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

r-truth & kofi still together for black history month! vince is such a nice guy


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

kane is going to appearrrrrrr YEAHHHHH


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

*OMG KOFIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII HE IS SO HOT!!!!*


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tedious said:


> Oh shit when was the last time we saw one of these? When was the last time we had 3 tag teams in the WWE?


We don't...


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

MinoriTeam.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I love Kofi's song. It's embarassing but it's true.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Come on team Vicki! Ziggler and Swagger for champs.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

R Truth and Kofi are still teaming together. I'm cool with that.

LOL @ "The Tag Team division is really starting to heat up here in WWE". That's never going to happen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger probably has medicine and he never takes it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I can't stand this random pairing of Kingston and Troof.
Just another way to hold Kofi back...


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Dark_Link said:


> Ill laugh if rock comes live via satelite


I saw that feed from the back and started laughing thinking that was actually happening.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Dolph, there's no need to tuck your shirt into your underwear. You're not homeless.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

ROSA!!!!!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Aw man Vickies tits.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't care what anyone says, Vickie looks good.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Vickie Guerrero looking damn good :flair2


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD, I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORLDDDDDDD


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

wtf is up with the pink shirt ziggler has up his ass?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Dolph Swagger and Dolph Ziggler? WTF? Did you hear that?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Such a random match. Swagger and Ziggler are not winning they will not make Swagger a double champion.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

So team white vs team black vs team latino. Nice.

Rosa- bah gawd!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn Vickie.. Grabs lotion bottle


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Rosa Mendes <3


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Rosa Mendez!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

i almost forgot the tag team titles existed.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cough WWE you have the Uso's and Hawkins and Rekks you can do other things with Truth, Kofi, Ziggler and Swagger.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So we go from fan favorites to Vickie's heel heat to complete silence with the tag champs.


----------



## StyleZDB (Aug 14, 2011)

Can't even see the belts as they walk out..


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I really hate Bourne! I want Airboom back! Da fuck!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh my GAWD, dat dress! :ex:


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Swagger/Dolph better win. America never loses to any other country


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

the fuck was dolph wearing?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Rosa rocks and Primo and Epico are actually the best tag team in this match. Hope they win. The hell with Kofi and Dolph as a tag guy.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lotta hawtness on the outside.

Yes, I'm including Vickie in that.

I'm gonna start chanting "Please Don't Die" at Ziggler. Guy's a bump machine.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Rosa's so fucking hot.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

TheWFEffect said:


> Cough WWE you have the Uso's and Hawkins and Rekks you can do other things with Truth, Kofi, Ziggler and Swagger.


Exactly this. Pisses me the fuck off.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tonight Raw probably will be one of the best Raw of 2012


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

WONDER WHAT KANE IS GOING TO DO TONIGHT ON RAW


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

King's jokes are actually painful.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at wwe continiously not using real tag teams...but combining superstars together who could be doing different things


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

StyleZDB said:


> Can't even see the belts as they walk out..


That was just to make things more fun for everyone who was trying to figure out which team was the current champions.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

JERRY LAWLER SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger go to win the tag team champion on raw tonight.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I know I said no more A.J. Lee jokes, but Rosa Mendez kind of looks like an adult version of A.J. Lee.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ziggler for the win
Throwback to the old Atittude days when the tag belts switched like every other week.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

HBK15 said:


> Dolph Swagger and Dolph Ziggler? WTF? Did you hear that?


Double the Dolph, double the fun. Or something...?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

OK Swagger, Ziggle, Truth and Kofi going after tag title = No money in the bank match at Mania


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

For the love of god please do not have the US champion and Ziggler go for tag titles at wrestlemania jesus christ.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

so, some tag team action and after that more tag team action.....yay


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Would you rather bang Vickie Guerrero in front of a public restroom toilet or AJ in front of a cop?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Cough WWE you have the Uso's and Hawkins and Rekks you can do other things with Truth, Kofi, Ziggler and Swagger.


Thank You


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ahh, blacks vs whites vs spanish

just need an asian team we'll be back to the good ol' days of tagteams


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Raw is in Cena's hometown next week...


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Nobody mentions how rock "pulled down the curtain" and the screen went back. By far the best moment in forever


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Havent seen an ad break in a while


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> :lmao at wwe continiously not using real tag teams...but combining superstars together who could be doing different things


nobody wants to see kofi or truth or swagger do anything else, tag team is perfect for them.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

They should work on getting some actual tag teams.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Every time Vickie screetches, my soul dies a little.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

on their on that side of the ring by the announcers table, Swagger will be out of the match when they come back from break...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Ziggler needs to mo-cap the moves in wwe 13


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

More shots of Vickie, please. She's looking too hot.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I want the Jim-Boom connection to win the belts.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh yeah Rosa got some mind blowing moves. if you keep sucking Hayes, you will end up managing tag champs too. Reach for the stars.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

These commercials...


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> I know I said no more A.J. Lee jokes, but Rosa Mendez kind of looks like an adult version of A.J. Lee.


Except, you know ... Rosa's actually attractive.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

all in all... said:


> ahh, blacks vs whites vs spanish
> 
> just need an asian team we'll be back to the good ol' days of tagteams


add jinder mahal and khali and we have terriosts


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

dlb223 said:


> Would you rather bang Vickie Guerrero in front of a public restroom toilet or AJ in front of a cop?


Depends if it's this cop


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Double the Dolph, double the fun. Or something...?


I think it's 'Double the Dolph, double the erections.'


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Truth and Kofi to win in honor of black history month.


----------



## Kane_Undertaker (Dec 16, 2011)

kane is due. his pyro is there


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> I know I said no more A.J. Lee jokes, but Rosa Mendez kind of looks like an adult version of A.J. Lee.


Or older sister:yum:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

dlb223 said:


> Would you rather bang Vickie Guerrero in front of a public restroom toilet or AJ in front of a cop?


If the cop was blindfolded yeah, if not the safer bet is Vickie.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Ziggler for the win
> Throwback to the old Atittude days when the tag belts switched like every other week.


No they didn't as far as I remember NAO were tag champs for basically the whole of 1998 except for May when the titles were used as a tool in the main event scene for Kane,Taker,Mankind Austin and same goes for 99 NAO owned the belts.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I didn't even know the WWE had 3 teams.


:lol :lol :lol

I'd have repped you for that, if I didn't need to spread some around a little more first.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Suit Up said:


> add jinder mahal and khali and we have terriosts


I believe that stereotype is used for Middle Eastern folk (e.g. Hassan, Sabu, the Sheik, the Iron Sheik, Daivari, Armando Estrada), not Indians.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Depends if it's this cop


Good point.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Redrox said:


> I wonder what they will call Truth and Kofi..


"The blacks" is fine enough.


all in all... said:


> ahh, blacks vs whites vs spanish
> 
> just need an asian team we'll be back to the good ol' days of tagteams


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Is everyone else unaware of the existence of The Usos and Curt Hawkins and T. Reks?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Borias said:


> So team white vs team black vs team latino. Nice.
> 
> Rosa- bah gawd!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

all in all... said:


> ahh, blacks vs whites vs spanish
> 
> just need an asian team we'll be back to the good ol' days of tagteams


They'll just throw Mahal and Khali back together.

That Cheetos commercial never gets old.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

Kane_Undertaker said:


> kane is due. his pyro is there


ONLY KANE FANS KNOW LOL


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> No they didn't as far as I remember NAO were tag champs for basically the whole of 1998 except for May when the titles were used as a tool in the main event scene for Kane,Taker,Mankind Austin and same goes for 99 NAO owned the belts.


Actually around mania 17 didn't edge/christian/ hardy boyz and dudley boyz(maybe even Kane/taker) hot shot the belts for 2months


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why is Ziggler in a tag match? Wasn't he going after CM punk?! Ugh!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

corfend said:


> I believe that stereotype is used for Middle Eastern folk (e.g. Hassan, Sabu, the Sheik, the Iron Sheik, Daivari, Armando Estrada), not Indians.


It's all the same to the crowd once the USA chant gets involved.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> I think it's 'Double the Dolph, double the erections.'


Erm... Who gets erections? Dolph or the fans? Either way...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Regardless if you like or dislike Truth,Ziggler, Kofi or Swagger don't you think it's sad they haven't been booked out of the midcard as of yet? They've been stuck for years aside for years. Truth turned heel and main evented a few PPVs...so they pulled that push. Ziggler had a couple big pushes that they pulled, for no reason. He's been one of the best in the ring in the company. Kofi has *always* remained at the same level. Swagger was the WHC and all they did was book him as a jobber to the stars at the time.

Creative what the fuck have you been doing?

Looks like Kofi/Truth vs. Ziggler/Swagger for the belts at Wrestlemania. The worst of the 4, Swagger may have two belts going into Mania..


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

What happened with the tension buidling between Ziggler and Swagger WWE worked on for monthes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HBK15 said:


> Is everyone else unaware of the existence of The Usos and Curt Hawkins and T. Reks?


No one cares about Hawkins & Reks and the tag champs have beaten the Usos 5000 times.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Imagine if they have these 3 tag teams in a TLC match at Wrestlemania. That would make a good replacement for MITB.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

This happened at the Daytona 500. Seems that Cena has cursed it to be the craziest 500 in history.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Those titles are hideous.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't Hornswoggle and Khali form a tag team once?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

dlb223 said:


> Good point.


Well played sir. Maybe this cop as well:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Actually around mania 17 didn't edge/christian/ hardy boyz and dudley boyz(maybe even Kane/taker) hot shot the belts for 2months


Then Triple H / Austin, followed by Benoit / Jericho, all before June. Jeez.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Headliner said:


> "The blacks" is fine enough.


Indeeeeed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good move from Truth there.


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

That move by Truth was class


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

HBK15 said:


> Is everyone else unaware of the existence of The Usos and Curt Hawkins and T. Reks?


The backstage creative team for Raw appear to be unaware of them.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosa screaming random stuff in Spanish is annoying.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The whites vs blacks vs hispanics. Who will win?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So are they just going to take the titles of Epico and Primo to set up a match between the other 2 teams?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

TheWFEffect said:


> What happened with the tension buidling between Ziggler and Swagger WWE worked on for monthes.


You're not supposed to remember that.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


> What happened with the tension buidling between Ziggler and Swagger WWE worked on for monthes.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> This happened at the Daytona 500. Seems that Cena has cursed it to be the craziest 500 in history.


:cena


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Serpent01 said:


> Imagine if they have these 3 tag teams in a TLC match at Wrestlemania. That would make a good replacement for MITB.


Primo & Epico vs Kofi & Truth vs Ziggler & Swagger vs The Uso's


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> No one cares about Hawkins & Reks and the tag champs have beaten the Usos 5000 times.


Have you watched Hawkins and Reks at least once at NXT? They have so much potential in my opinion, and they are a real tag team.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> Why is Ziggler in a tag match? Wasn't he going after CM punk?! Ugh!


late January is when that stopped...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is actually good. If WWE tried with their tag team division, I'd like to see a match like this on PPV.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

dlb223 said:


> Would you rather bang Vickie Guerrero in front of a public restroom toilet or AJ in front of a cop?


AJ, ID TAKE THE CHANCE. VICKIE I WOULD HAVE TO HIT WITH A TRIPLE BAGGER. A BAG FOR HER HEAD, A BAG FOR MY HEAD AND A BAG FOR WHOEVER WALKS IN!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> The backstage creative team for Raw appear to be unaware of them.


Hawkins/Reks and The Usos are on NXT. Smackdown and Raw refuses to recognize anything that happens on that show, including tag team action.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Crowds is really hot there.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

this is the most interesting use of all superstars involved, nobody wants to see them in singles feuds. wwe doing the right thing getting them involved in tag teams contests.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Well played sir. Maybe this cop as well:


You are the winner, my good sir!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice reaction for Kofi.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Actually around mania 17 didn't edge/christian/ hardy boyz and dudley boyz(maybe even Kane/taker) hot shot the belts for 2months


Yeah that was horrible even worse how Too Cool and APA were overlooked when they were the most over teams of the year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KANE. I marked.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

OH SHIT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that was a fluster-cuck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HBK15 said:


> Have you watched Hawkins and Reks at least once at NXT? They have so much potential in my opinion, and they are a real tag team.


But they're on NXT. Hence almost no one knowing about them.

And that's the same finish in every Primo/Epico match.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Damn Vickie n Rosa, that would be the most one sided threesome i would ever take part in


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Damn it Kane! I wanted to see Rosa dance


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF!!!!!?????


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF someone called it


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

KANE?!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Why Kane? Because why the fuck not?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome finish to the match.... And oh shit!!!! That's... That's gotta be Kane!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.............SHIT!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This is random.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

who is kane gonna rape tonight???


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

KANE
DA
FUCK


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well I didn't expect that to happen


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok...oh hey there Kane. Where's your gf eve?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Kane surely can't go from John Cena to Primo and Epico... Surely...


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

that was a pretty good match :]
KANE!!!!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Someone said Kane's pyro was set


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

That was actually a decent tag match.. WTH, Kane?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well shit. Guess they are gonna make the titles important.

EDIT: Never mind (that shit, here comes Kane!)


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

kane to squash all 6 people look better after super cena


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

What the fuck?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

What was the point of having a special tag team triple threat if Primo and Epico are just going to retain?


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaneeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

wow so they actually care about the tag champs?!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So I take it the Kane/Cena/Ryder/Eve storyline is completely dropped? Useless...


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

WOAH, WHAT THE FUCK!?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HOLY shit at the guy who called kane coming out


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice to see Epico and Primo retain, helps a lot with their credibility


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

apparently Kane hates tag matches


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And the "Tag Team Division" (and I use that very loosely) gets buried in a heartbeat.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

"ITS KANE UNDERTAKER YOUR BROTHER KANE IS ALIVE."


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WTF


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

That is the Kane I like, not the one who gets his ass handed to him by Cena


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Where's the Kaneception mask?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

THIS is the Kane that we all know and love!!!!!!!!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

And your new Tag Team Champions - Kane?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Cena buries Kane, so let's have Kane bury the entire tag division.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kane arrives, fucks shit up. Jobs at a ppv


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I wonder if this is going to be Kane's thing heading into Mania. Just destroying everyone in the mid-card for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

They gave R Truth any offense? ugh, WWE still hasn't broken its habit of trying to push jobbers.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Kane: kofi embrace the hate!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

is that MITB right there?


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Arrive
FELLA
Lea

oh thats Kane....


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

KANE?!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Hawkins/Reks and The Usos are on NXT. Smackdown and Raw refuses to recognize anything that happens on that show, including tag team action.


So _that's_ why they call you CaptainObvious...


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

And the point was???


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Embrace the hate, tag team "division."


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

And this is how you bury the whole tag team division! Brilliant move there WWE.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL, that's like a WCW segment where the Wolfpack were coming in mid match and kicking all the midgets out.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Definitely feels like the Attitude Era now


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Borias said:


> Why Kane? Because why the fuck not?


Page one of Vince Russo's How to be a Wrestling Writer


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Me thinks MITB.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> Damn Vickie n Rosa, that would be the most one sided threesome i would ever take part in


Aw, at least you'd have the memories watching mate.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

WTF was that about.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

GID OUD. GID OUDDA MY OFFIS TED DEE. :l


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Am I the only one who half expected RVD to come out with Kane? ):


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

the big red TROLL


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Funk man!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Mr. Excitement


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

AJ is smoking hot. End of debate.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So no follow up to Eve?


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Horse's Ass chant


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yessssss, Kofi didn't get chokeslammed and made to look like a chump. :hb


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Long & Ace fight like 6 year olds. Its great.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Hold him back Otunga! Hold him back!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Fuck you Teddy Long! Get out of his office you horses ass!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

Best backstage segment in ages.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

This Teddy/Johnny stuff is great.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Horses ass chants :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TEDDY JUST GOT THE CROWD TO CHANT "HORSES ASS":lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

i heard a rumor you heard a rumor that theres a rumor going around about a rumor


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao horse's ass chant. This crowd is awesome


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

that horses ass chant seemed so badly dubbed in


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm happy the Triple Threat tag match took place.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

hahahahaha crowd chants horses ass


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Black people are genetically better at talking shit (in the genes from birth) than any other race so not even Big Johnny stands a chance against Playa.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Are we going to see Kane in a tag match at Mania?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Those Rocky promos aren't getting a great pop. Wonder if Cena is turning the crowd.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Camille Léone said:


> And the point was???


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

PORTLAND crowd <3


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Cena buries Kane, so let's have Kane bury the entire tag division.


How can one bury what's already six feet under?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh god no, Big Show and Sheamus.. "THE BURY TEAM"


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

How's the show so far?


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Black people are genetically better at talking shit (in the genes from birth) than any other race so not even Big Johnny stands a chance against Playa.


PRETTY MUCH, LOL!!


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tony Tornado said:


> AJ is smoking hot. End of debate.


I honestly believe that most of the guys that make jokes about her looking very young, would still do her in a heartbeat.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao at the Horse's Ass chant.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

GET OUT TEDDY


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I still don't think Kane/Cena is over quite yet.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

That's the Kane I love. Come outs, destroys, leaves. Remember that RAW years ago when he came out in like every match and chock slammed everyone LOL good times.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Black people are genetically better at talking shit (in the genes from birth) than any other race so not even Big Johnny stands a chance against Playa.


hahaha why do you have the chick from The first 48 as ur profile pic LMAO


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Horse's Ass better trend on twitter just so they can show the pop-up while Big Show is on the screen.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Tag Team Division started to show a sputter of life....then they took a Kane to the knee.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Those Rocky promos aren't getting a great pop. Wonder if Cena is turning the crowd.


I wish you'd make a thread about that.

The forum would blow up so badly, you'd think it was a Crips vs Bloods war.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Horse's ass chants. This crowd is now incredibly awesome. :lmao


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Raw has been awesome tonight.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice tag match,Kane randomly kicking a**,Teddy&John Laurauntis making me laugh again with their hilarious interactions!!!


----------



## Wasteland (Feb 7, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> How's the show so far?


best this year without a doubt so far


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

virus21 said:


>


:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

the reason the rock promo are not getting any pop is because they show it eveytime they go to commercials smh


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I wanna know some more matches for Mania. I hate having to be patient!


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

These interactions with Lauranitis and Teddy are fucking epic.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> Ziggler needs to mo-cap the moves in wwe 13


This!!!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Aid180 said:


> Horse's Ass better trend on twitter just so they can show the pop-up while Big Show is on the screen.


where's the damn like button


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The Katz Insurance commercial is so fucking ridiculous LMAO


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone remember Kane's promo? it showed his targets didn't it Cena was first then was Orton. Monster Viper Mania.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no. Big Show is coming


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

what was the point of kane squashing everyone


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL @ the Katz commercial.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Those Rocky promos aren't getting a great pop. Wonder if Cena is turning the crowd.


Portland is pro Cena. Wait til a Smark city is hosting Raw. Boston is Cena's hometown, but they've always been fiercely Pro Rock


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Those Rocky promos aren't getting a great pop. Wonder if Cena is turning the crowd.


Maybe because Rock's been featured multiple times already?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Black people are genetically better at talking shit (in the genes from birth) than any other race so not even Big Johnny stands a chance against Playa.







Really playa?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

when The Rock,Steve Austin,Undertaker those guy back on Raw live in person, the Whole show and Roster seems much better.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> How's the show so far?


lotta promos, lotta burials, lotta commercials

show of the year


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

How is attacking a bunch if dudes after they all fought in a match him burying the division, I swear people do not lnow these words they use. Vintage random Kane attack nothing more


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Has there ever been a song that was the theme for two PPV's? Other than the Flo Rida one of course.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

im impressed...they went 90 minutes without a single video package...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

HBK15 said:


> Oh god no, Big Show and Sheamus.. "THE BURY TEAM"


So basically Christian, Orton, and whoever else they have on the Smackdown bench is going to interfere. Overbooking ahead.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wait and see you impatient fool


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

more recaps
FUCK OFF


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

EMMY AWARD NOMINEE EVE TORRES

She deserves it.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Broskis, not Ho-skis.....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, the first 40 minutes of this show were awesome. 

Since then....not so much.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Who else could team with Kane? All his former partners are busy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nut Tree said:


> hahaha why do you have the chick from The first 48 as ur profile pic LMAO


She's incredible.

Has her nails done, hair done, look nice like she's going to the club yet she's a detective that's making thugs break down in the interrogation room.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

The WWE wants to remind you that Eve is a whore.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh they're going to show eve video?


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

this crowd is going to make the rock promo awesome. crowd deserves a PPV!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

'zack is an idiot'
lol i missed this eve promo the first time

great stuff


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

> The Miz ‏ @mikethemiz
> twitvid.com/XADNV - #MizMania


I feel sorry for him tbh...


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok, so metallica, flo rida and machine gun kelly are the official themes of wrestlemania...random mix of songs, and why is flo rida having the same song be the official song for 2 ppvs (SS, Wrestlemania)


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Eve is a horrific actress. Complete with over crying.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This just in: Eve is a Hoeski.


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

What Taker/HHH aren't gonna be on tonight?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

CaptainObvious said:


> So basically Christian, Orton, and whoever else they have on the Smackdown bench is going to interfere. Overbooking ahead.


I just hope Henry and Rhodes win cleanly for once.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I did like when Eve was crying and Cena just looked into the camera and said "I'm back."


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Watch Eve come out for the Rock promo.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is worthless pointless shit


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

What's with this creepy music?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

when rock is out then we will see the reaction he is getting
those promo for his later appearence on the show already took great pop first time why would people do the same every time ?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Cena was so fucking on last week.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Ahahahahahah that's so funny!

See it's funny cause...wait, The Rock isn't a scadalous bitch!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

RemoteControlled said:


> What Taker/HHH aren't gonna be on tonight?


They already said they won't be there tonight.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy shit DAT HEAT


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Eve promo?! Oh jesus.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I see what you're doing WWE, you're trying to remind people that Cena has been "edgey" recently to try and get him more crowd support tonight.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

This Raw really does feel like Russo booked it.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, they've gotta change that theme. :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Eve getting heat. And why does she have her face theme song? It doesn't fit her at all.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Im blind


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SMOKIN HOT EVE! Could care less if she's a heel or a face.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Can't lie, Eve has a great body.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

fuck sake


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Eve's got her hoeski strut going on.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That's Eve's theme?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh wow!!! Kane come get your gf!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Eve was hot to begin with... But heel / bitch Eve is just so much better looking.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Where's Zack Ryder?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Youre a hoeski sign


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

WWE has done the unthinkable Eve is sorta intresting now.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

The Miz just posted a video on Twitter. He's better when he isn't on T.V. http://twitvid.com/XADNV


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh yes. Because if there was something we need more of, it was Eve acting and getting promo time.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Eve looks sexier these days...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Eve Whorres.

Am I right? Am I right?!

Ah fuck off...


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

insta-wood


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

if theyre gunna turn Eve heel, they need to give her some heelish sounding music...not that poppy bubble gum shit she has now.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

I hate that WHORE eve!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao Cena *was* so fucking on *last week*.


If only every week was so wonderful...


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

http://www.twitvid.com/XADNV Possible pity face turn?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I wouldn't last 30 seconds with Eve. Not ashamed to admit that.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Dat cleavage


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> I feel sorry for him tbh...


Oh God, that angry face. :lmao


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

FINE AS HELL


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

How do they stay in that dress?!?!?!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Women always get the best heat.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah go Eve!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Eve is a REAL VILLAIN


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Striketeam said:


> This Raw really does feel like Russo booked it.


Well he did lose his job at TNA. So....


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Who saw that dude sticking his tongue out? What the fuck..


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Tree Of WOAH! said:


> Who else could team with Kane? All his former partners are busy.


X-Pac is always available.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Great,promo by eve lmao


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

hoeski!! 

love the crowd!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd like to give Eve some basic huganomics, if ya know what I'm saying. :jordan2


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

< would be used by Eve


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd be used by Eve.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why the F would you have heard a "Hoeski" chant before at all, King??:lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I would LOVE to be used by Eve


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

strong heel stuff right here


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

She's been Lita'd.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I swear I thought she was gonna say "I am a woman living in a man's body" THAT would have been an interesting story line


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

lmfao Eve ya damn right


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Tell 'em, sista!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I agree Eve, you can use me for a few different things. Remove that dress and start using me, Eve.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Eve doesn't have the promo skills for this character. It's a shame because there's potential for this character.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Real talk Eve! Ya'll a bunch a hypocrites!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Eve with those mic skills. She makes a great heel, and she can wrestle ok as well.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Dear Christ they're going all the way with this angle. :lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

WE WANT RYDER


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

wow this promo is horrible


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

All the guys chanting "YEEEEEEEEEEEEEES! USE MEEE!"


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, that was useless.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

i bet she gives good helmet.....


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Tedious said:


> I wouldn't last 30 seconds with Eve. Not ashamed to admit that.


I'd last around 50 seconds. About 45 seconds of those would be me apologising.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Eve makes a magnicifent whore. (Y)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That could of just been a backstage segment really.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That's it? Weak.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK...that happened.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

step boing. step boing. step boing. step boing


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"natural" strengths...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy that was some uncomfortable silence at the end of that promo.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

dlb223 said:


> I swear I thought she was gonna say "I am a woman living in a man's body" THAT would have been an interesting story line


"Zack's an idiot...AND ive got a bigger dick than him!"


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Wait that's it?


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

pointless promo. Wonder if we will see funkasaurus?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Where's Jericho with a FDDTBH when you need it?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Speaking of puppies seeking for attention, looks like Eve's puppies are seeking for attention.

Guess she's going to be an sexist, "you men" type heel. Sounds like a new gimmick.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fake tits != natural strengths.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Hot women as heels = BONER


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

her promo was alright...hopefully she keeps getting better


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

CaptainObvious said:


> Eve doesn't have the promo skills for this character. It's a shame because there's potential for this character.


I noticed that too. She looked really uncomfortable.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Heel Eve


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

steph can't book for shit


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Good god i'd let her use me.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

DAT BOUNCING CLEAVAGE


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Eve is clearly too old for King.*


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn Eve has no emotion or conviction whatsoever, the worst way to start a heel run. And what the hell was with all the random pauses, was she nervous? Either way, that was worse than some Morrison promos, honestly the worst promo I've seen in quite a while excluding NXT stuff.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

GO AWAY KELLY


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

She's got the hoe swag working.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

HBK15 said:


> http://www.twitvid.com/XADNV Possible pity face turn?


Miz is saying he going to be in the "Main Event"?? A Run-In on Rock/Cena?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit that chick looks like a gorilla next to Kelly in terms of size.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Kelly, in case you haven't noticed, Eve turned heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What the hell was that?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

That was cringe worthy. Oh God awkward King after she left.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH NO!!!! Eve & Kelly aren't friends anymore?!?! SAY IT AIN'T SO!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait, didn't Kelly used to strip on ECW? And she's upset about Eve being a whore?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

rihanna


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Of course Jerry would resist Eve, she's to ild for him.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST KELLY KELLY IS TALKING AND EVE IS FAKE LAUGHING DOES ANYONE HAVE A FORK I CAN...

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THE POINT OF ALICIA FOX SIGHTING!?!!!?!?!?!

:russo


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Random Rihanna appearance.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Lawler looks like such a fucking idiot in that shirt. He actually looked less dumb wearing that crown somehow.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Lmao @ Alicia Fox coming out of nowhere


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

NO, NO, DON'T TURN THIS INTO KELLY VS EVE, DON'T DO THAT.

lol where the fuck did Alicia Fox come from?


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

ooh, Kelly Kelly. Always makes WWE more enjoyable.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Hahaha @ random Alicia appearance. Both the crowd and Kelly ignored her. Hahaha.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

LET'S USE KELLY TO GET EVE HEAT! *Windows 3.1 startup sound*


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

hahahahahaha wtf with that look by kelly oh man im lmao


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Who's Show going to throw into the crowd this week?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I could "use" your tits on my face right now, Eve. :jordan2


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

KELLY DOESN'T LIKE TO BE IGNORED AND/OR MOCKED. SHE WILL ROLLUP THE SHIT OUT OF YOU FOR THIS EVE.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh boy, such great acting happening right now! :no:


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

after the k2 skit part of that i think eve is doing drugs with evan bourne. she is changing and not that same as she was, PROOF POSITIVE!


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

alica fox looked like a man


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Is K2 that little or is fake Rhianna that tall?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Eve should be a heel manager. She's can some reactions for these heatless heathens.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Eve Whorres.
> 
> Am I right? Am I right?!
> 
> Ah fuck off...


Eve :torres


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Crap, coincidental tag-team partners in Eve and Kelly Kelly being turned into a storyline? Good job creative lol


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn alicia fox looks like the great khali standing next to kelly


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So why don't we get Edge at Raw to promote it? Instead of just seeing a trailer.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmm, are we getting Eve/K2 at Mania?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Was that a ****** with K2?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Boy that was some uncomfortable silence at the end of that promo.


seemed like it wasnt over, then she just starting leaving


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

How is rihanna so tall wtf?


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

so Eve is going to be the valet of cody now or what? cody or kane i dont see any more options for here lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Edge, shut up.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*For whatever reason I don't think that is Alicia Fox's natural hair color.*


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

another movie.............


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Jesus, Alicia Fox just looked like a fucking giant.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

NOOO EDGE!

WHYYY?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow.... A WWE Film that actually looks interesting from the preview! Edge is the fucking man.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Selected cinemas near you = wallmart


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Edge


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeez, Eve looked very uncomfortable in that promo.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

New WWE Studios movie starring Edge and Colt Cabana's new buddy Jamie Kennedy


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another shite WWE film.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

This show sucks. Once again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Edge as Blades?

Jesus they're not even trying.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

1/10 for the movie.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Doesn't look to bad


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Edge is officially going to papers if he has too?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

WHYTHJGSIAGS

EDGE WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING IN A SHITTY WWE MOVIE YOU ASSHOLE CANADIAN FUCK


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Say what you want about this movie. Edge was pretty fucking epic in Haven.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Edge is a natural


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

this looks........sad.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

That movie will most likely be shit, but that's a great cast. And Jamie Kennedy.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

I hope this shuts everyone up who says the rock only comes back to promote his movies


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

This looks like one of the worse movies ever.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Surely no one thinks these films are good


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Another instant classic from WWE Films.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Eve is truth. No thank you Kelly Kelly.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Redrox said:


> Hmm, are we getting Eve/K2 at Mania?


We better not.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

That trailer just gave me chills of embarrassment.


----------



## rockyfan88 (Apr 1, 2008)

Might watch this since the old lady looks like the mom from Arrested Development. That was a good show.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> OH NO!!!! Eve & Kelly aren't friends anymore?!?! SAY IT AIN'T SO!!!!


And not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That trailer was literally every buddy cop movie cliche ever. Only thing it needed was some old black guy yelling "I'm too old for this shit!" and some big ass explosion.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

LUCILLE BLUTH!!!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm watching because Edge is GOAT.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder if Bending the Rules will make over 1000 dollars?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Can... someone explain...

.... what the fuck was that trailer LOL.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Can't say Edge is a bad actor, but that movie doesn't look very good.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can we just get to The Rock....
This RAW is going to go like 20 minutes over, which is awesome, but I just want him out here now!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Bending The Rules looks horrific. Just another gem in the WWE films library.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Oscar worthy.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Hahahahshshshh edge.... As blades now thats brilliant....I'm sure it gross around 8000 bucks lol lol lol


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hoping for Beth-Natalya at WrestleMania. . . getting Eve/Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

wonder if edge will be nominated for an oscar?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

God that movie looks like shit. How hard is it to hire a talented fucking writer to script a movie?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow...that looks awful. 

Edge, come on man!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Bubz said:


> Was that a ****** with K2?











SAMMY


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Might watch just for Edge.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Movie'll probably blow, but Edge'll probably be good in it. From what I've seen he's a decent actor.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

hahaha Yeah Edge....Edge has the sense of humor to really be entertaining in Hollywood


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

Big show next? snack time


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ToddTheBod said:


> Edge is officially going to papers if he has too?



fucking lol

:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So, WWE is going with the angle that Eve is the most horrible person in the company? Why am I reminded of this all of a sudden


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Best acting. EVER.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Would you guys want to be used by Eve?


----------



## a477277 (Feb 28, 2012)

hey that movie will make more money then all the other wwe films combined. even if it wont be good .because it at LEAST has edge


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Edge as Blades reminds me of the Beavis and Butthead porn spoof from the mid 90s. "Special Effects by Lee."


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Can't wait to watch a movie about Edge eating donuts.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This movie is going to do a whopping 2000k.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Eve is clearly too old for King.*


At least her tits are his prefered age.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WWE acknowledges that their movies suck all the time and yet they continue to make them.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

gotta say man, Great Britain shows awesome commercials!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

>First Choice Advert comes on
>Looks at screen
>Realises its a First Choice Advert
>MFW


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, same as others, I'll probably watch it because of Edge.

I'm expecting it to be shit though.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

This movie looks like it could be the best of the WWE studio movies. Thats not saying much though.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

looks like USA series


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Would you guys want to be used by Eve?


No, but Id love to use her. Mostly for the weekend


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock is coming babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Eve's mic/acting skills are tremendous as a heel. The point of that promo was to follow up on the development of her character. It won't all happen in one show. I'm interested to see what her next move is.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn it Edge, stay your ass away from WWE films.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Where's Brodus?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This forum should write a screenplay for WWE studios with wrestlers in mind.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Would you guys want to be used by Eve?


For sex, yeah.

For help in co-signing a loan, proably not.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

@JRsBBQ Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
One of my fav MMA fighters, Chael Sonnen, is at RAW tonight. He's having a great time...just texted me.

Zomgggggg hes joining WWE


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> This movie is going to do a whopping 2000k.


2,000? That's being generous.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

wwffans123 said:


> Rock is coming babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


And so will the IWC when he appears.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wonder how many poop jokes are going to be in Edge's film.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Ugh, Orton.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Edge needs to give real Hollywood a shot if he can, not this WWE films shit.

Orton back just in time to be inserted into the WM match.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

damn still got that boring tag match


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh great... Randy Orton will get into the WHC match. :l


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

There it is folks. Orton's part of the match at Mania. Sheamus/Orton/Bryan


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you DB for taking out the Viper.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

orton is making a big mistake trying to come back this soon from a (legit) concussion....


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Chael Sonnen at raw according to Jim ross on twitter


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

arrive, catchphrase, leave


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

WHAT THE HEYULL? Orton at Mania? Just like that?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hate Big Show as a face. Loved Big Show as a heel during the WCW days and early WWF years.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Tag team match playa!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Big Show is gonna legit kill someone tonight to take his game to the next level.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK, Randy Orton is gonna be in the world title match now. I guess it's not bad as it'll look like the odds are stacked against the world champ.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The world's largest boring piece of shit.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Please make this match quick. Just get to Rocky please.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

No, NO NO! Just... Come on, NO..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who is running Raw? Who is running Smackdown? 

Here's the thing. I DO NOT FUCKING CARE WHICH CHARACTER RUNS THE FUCKING SHOW!!!!


Seriously, I practically hated TNA for 2 years because of their power struggle bullshit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Edge needs to give real Hollywood a shot if he can, not this WWE films shit.
> 
> Orton back just in time to be inserted into the WM match.


How could he. Hollywood is to busy putting crap like Channing Tatum in every movie they can


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like the draft split ending.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

the fox said:


> Chael Sonnen at raw according to Jim ross on twitter


:mark: 

UFC 148. Sonnen vs. Silva 2 in June everyone! Get excited!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Orton is returning so soon after receiving a concussion. Bullshit. All of these "health problems" are bullshit. I wouldn't be surprised if he had something to do with drugs and WWE is covering up for him.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

the return of the anonymous general anger


----------



## Vedil (Jun 1, 2011)

The botch show


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Big Show, please fuck off... regards Me.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

TWOMORECOMMERCIALBREAKS


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Boring RAW.. apart from Jericho/Punk opening segment. Hurry up and bring The Great One out.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

CODY RHODES!!!! All day everyday!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ryan said:


> And so will the IWC when he appears.


seems the man you quoted already climaxed...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

How many limes is too many?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Who is running Raw? Who is running Smackdown?
> 
> Here's the thing. I DO NOT FUCKING CARE WHICH CHARACTER RUNS THE FUCKING SHOW!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh my God, Maybe they did hire Russo. I was just joking about that before!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

FELLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## #H3eL (Feb 26, 2012)

who gets injured tonight


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Forum crash when Rock comes out


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Would u guys rather watch a Big Show match or a Great Khali match?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Nut Tree said:


> the return of the anonymous general anger


Nah, just a show swap. Having Johnny on a pre recorded show will only help his heel promo's.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SOMEBODY GON GET THEY ASS KICKED.

That should be on repeat for Henry's song. No other lyrics.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I thought Brodus Clay was supposed to wrestle tonight?


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Steve. said:


> Dear Big Show, please fuck off... regards Me.


This


----------



## JerichoBestInWorld (Feb 25, 2012)

MITB, Kharma VS Beth, Goldust vs Cody Rhodes in a Street Fight, Shaq vs Show?

What could of been a great undercard to make a truly amazing Wrestlemania seems to be falling apart for shitty matches like Eve vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Teh rating just spiked ladies and gents


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

THE RATINGS


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

three 6 mafia~


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

also, what the fuck, how is *this* the ME?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought Henry was injured..


----------



## Jye Pee (Feb 7, 2012)

Just looking at Henry makes me feel tired. How does he walk with all that weight.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Serpent01 said:


> WWE acknowledges that their movies suck all the time and yet they continue to make them.


Either they have a contractual obligation to keep making them or they turn a profit so WWE keeps churning them out.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Poor Henry. Shoulda been Henry vs. Sheamus at Mania with Sheamus destroying a monster Henry. Woulda put him over HUGE.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Would u guys rather watch a Big Show match or a Great Khali match?


Khali, they tend to be over and done with faster.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

The Eve promo is the worst load of crap I've ever seen.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Would u guys rather watch a Big Show match or a Great Khali match?


I can't answer that. But I would rather watch the Mae Young / Mark Henry angle over hundreds of times than watch Big Show or Khali ever again.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

WOAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

This match will be the highest-rated part of RAW for obvious reasons.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Headliner said:


> SOMEBODY GON GET THEY ASS KICKED.
> 
> That should be on repeat for Henry's song. No other lyrics.


...I thought it was.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> also, what the fuck, how is *this* the ME?


It's not. Rock's promo is the main event.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Big Show and Henry are wrestling each other AGAIN, what a fucking SURPRISE.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Cody Rhodes may become the longest reigning Intercontinental Champion of all time. He never even defends hit Title.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't know if it's just me, but Cody Rhodes looks like someone from early-mid 90's WWE.

Another Embarassing Big Show WrestleMania Moment!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm actually liking Cody trolling Show about his Mania record.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is going to last like 3 minutes. It's 10:46 and we still need Cena/Rock in the ring.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Cody Rhodes Presents!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This Cody Rhodes presents package has to continue after WrestleMania. It works for him.


----------



## Jye Pee (Feb 7, 2012)

Thought the Rock was on tonight?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

CODY RHODES PRESENTS! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love these Show embarrassments.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Orton is returning so soon after receiving a concussion. Bullshit. All of these "health problems" are bullshit. I wouldn't be surprised if he had something to do with drugs and WWE is covering up for him.


It's not drugs. His mistress is pregnant and he's taking time off for her. Yes, he is still marry to Sam.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I hate WWE tag team matches.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Cody Rhodes Presents...' :lol

More please. (Y)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BLOOD!!! THEY SHOWED BLOOD!!!!

Naughty naughty!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao @ Cody's shit-eating grin.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Forgot how decent that match actually was.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Mayweatherrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Cody Rhodes is awesome


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

lol these vids are hilarious


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL Yes Cody!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Show vs Floyd, biggest money program of 2008.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Money Team. :winning:


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

And thus, Big Show learned to master the WMD!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmfao


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Smackdown main event... Really? Really? :bron3


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

The rock Is overrun


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> BLOOD!!! THEY SHOWED BLOOD!!!!
> 
> Naughty naughty!


My god, woun't someone think of the children?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> It's not drugs. His mistress is pregnant and he's taking time off for her. Yes, he is still marry to Sam.


Are you the one that was spreading the rumour a few months back? Didn't you get banned?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

These are awesome!
Though I wish they weren't feuding. They should've went with Goldy and Cody.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

SporadicAttack said:


> Cody Rhodes may become the longest reigning Intercontinental Champion of all time. He never even defends hit Title.


It's bullshit. I like Cody Rhodes, I really do. But if you're going to book him as a strong champion, actually have him fued against people.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Joke match lol


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

BIG MAN GOT FELLA'ED


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Big Show hasn't been the same since losing the US title at Wrestlemania 20


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That was not a spear, it's a shoulder tackle, Cole!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

That was quick.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

fuck off you great white ginger bellend


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn did Mark Henry get dusted tonight.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> The Eve promo is the worst load of crap I've ever seen.


Lol. Trollin' trollin' trollin'


keep trollin' trollin' trollin'


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well at least that match was short.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol so Big Show couldn't tell that he got tagged out, or he simply didn't care?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Seriously, compared to Henry, Miz has looked like Cena lately.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The tag match lasted less than a minute. This is exactly what WWE thinks of Smackdown. It's on the same level of a divas match.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

HENRY BURIED :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Holy shit. Why is Henry jobbin'?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

That was faster than a divas match. WTF???


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Former World Heavyweight Champion Mark Henry everybody.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The People's champion is next.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

yaaaaaaaaay Mark henry lost!!!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

That was fast.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why the fuck are they booking ALL of big show's opponents as cowards?


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

OH THANK GOD


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

wwe are burying ziggler and henry these days....just awful


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I hate all the last minute midcard feuds they try to force as quickly as possible right before Wrestlemania


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> That was not a spear, it's a shoulder tackle, Cole!


Um... hate to break it to you...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> This is going to last like 3 minutes. It's 10:46 and we still need Cena/Rock in the ring.


Well that wasn't a very good guess.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

annnnnnnd Mark Henry is in a match he shouldn't be once again. What a WASTE of Mark Henry after a killer 2011 for him. Clearly they're done using him now after using him in 2011 when they had no heels.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, it's been a fun show. Rock up next, this forum won't be back until tomorrow after Rock appears.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rhodes is gold. I am loving this.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok its time for the GREAT ONE !!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was quick.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

OMG BLOOD


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

I'd much rather Mark Henry just rest his injury out instead of only appearing for 30 seconds, practically squashed in a tag match :smh


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Mark Henry was WHC for months, and just got beat with a couple of moves. . . that kick did look pretty wicked, though.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, fuck that noise.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

So Johnny and Teddy are gonna switch shows? Yippie.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

fuck WWE! why Henry!?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The "huge" announcement is that both GMs will on opposite shows. Teddy on Raw for one week etc etc


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Lets bury Mark Henry you know that guy we finally built up as a credible monster.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody/Show at Mania? No thanks WWE.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Alright, put The Rock on already.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey look, it's that promo that NONE of us have seen already!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

We already saw this recap.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

WE just saw this in the beginning of raw -_-


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

sheamus just buried henry with one fucking move.......ONE FUCKING MOVE

bryan unfortunately doesn't stand a chance at WM.......:sad::sad:


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't wait for this Rock promo!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

How many fucking times are they gonna show this promo


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Shit's gonna get real


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ROCKY DON"T GO 
ROCKY DON"T GO

A CHAMPION WITH PEOPLE

OH SHIT


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Could we just cut to Rocky? Please?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

THE ROCK LIVEviasatellite NEXT!!


----------



## #H3eL (Feb 26, 2012)

Damn mark back 2 jobing


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

It's a shame I didn't even get to watch that 60 second match.
I'm not going to be able to keep up with this thread for the next 15 minutes.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

KietKudi said:


> WE just saw this in the beginning of raw -_-


That was 17 advert breaks ago we've clearly forgotten.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

didnt the show this already? like twice???


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well I can't fucking wait for this.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

i'm so glad cena put the rock in his place. the rock is washed up


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

CENA LADY PARTS
TEAM BRING IT
TWITTER
WRESTLEMANIA
EYEBROW
IF YOU SMELL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKING

There, you can all go to bed now.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

WWE keep trying to make us cheer for Cena over The Rock. 

It's not working no matter how "edgier" he gets.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Gotta go take a piss, cause this is about to be a long, epic, and electrifying promo!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I like Eve as a heel who wouldn't want to be used by her.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Stop with this pathetic promo already damn, Rock needs to bury this boy now, no protection BS.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

And now I officially don't like Sheamus's push. Bullshit on top of bullshit. Mark Henry taken down with 1 move? Fucking hell. At least Cena has the courtesy of doing 5.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

#TeamFilmIt


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Tedious said:


> CENA LADY PARTS
> TEAM BRING IT
> TWITTER
> WRESTLEMANIA
> ...


Know your damn role and shut your damn mouth.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> So Johnny and Teddy are gonna switch shows? Yippie.


That would be awesome. But Team Johnny would have to move with him. Which means Del Rio/Otunga on Smackdown.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Looking at the clock, i'm gonna laugh hard if Rock comes, does a 5min promo and RAW ends on time


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Is it official? Bryan vs Orton vs Sheamus???


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WrestleMania's shaping up to be the greatest of all time. Better then 17. Yeah, I said it. Shoot me.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lilian admit it you get wet.


----------



## tj666 (Jul 12, 2011)

Its gonna be announced Long and lauranitis will either wrestle eachother or they will pick a wrestler of their choosing (most likely santino and otunga) and whoever wins will take over both shows.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well the VS servers are going to explode in about 1 minutes. I can't imagine how it would just melt during Wrestlemania.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

BOOTS TO ASSES :mark:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Forum crash in 3, 2, 1.....


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Tedious said:


> CENA LADY PARTS
> TEAM BRING IT
> TWITTER
> WRESTLEMANIA
> ...


:lmao


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

So Henry went over Orton cleanly at consecutive PPVs, but gets destroyed by Sheamus in a couple of seconds ...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Typical wwe, book a guy like a monster for 6 months then job him out in every match as soon as he loses the world title.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So now Henry is Sheamus' personal jobber?

I feel bad for Bryan. But really, rather than at least attempting to keep Henry's momentum going through his injury, they've crushed any bit of it the last few weeks, especially in the last couple having him job to Sheamus.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

seriously if you think about it past the top 4 matches at wresltemania the rest of the show is gonna suck....cody/big show, some stupid gm power match, some dumb divas match, and some other last minute forced feuds...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This promo better deliver because aside from Daniel Bryan this show has been shit.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

lic05 said:


> Former World Heavyweight Champion Mark Henry everybody.


Earlier, Miz gets buried by SuperCena and the moves of doom.

Now Henry was pretty much squashed by Sheamus.

Did 2011 actually happen, or have WWE forgotten about it already?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Germ Incubator said:


> Know your damn role and shut your damn mouth.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that one


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

psx71 said:


> WrestleMania's shaping up to be the greatest of all time. Better then 17. Yeah, I said it. Shoot me.


It would have to be better than 19, 20, 22, 23 and 24 first, and I don't see that happening.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

they want the fans to turn against rock and they won't stop untill this happen 
maybe this is vince plan all the time bringing him and distroying his popularity


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Are you the one that was spreading the rumour a few months back? Didn't you get banned?


Wrong person and not a rumor.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

corfend said:


> I believe that stereotype is used for Middle Eastern folk (e.g. Hassan, Sabu, the Sheik, the Iron Sheik, Daivari, Armando Estrada), not Indians.





Germ Incubator said:


> Know your damn role and shut your damn mouth.


I second this


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Rock's music plays and Jeritroll comes out instead.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Inb4RockburiesCena


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

EXCITED. ROCKY, ROCKY, ROCKY, ROCKY!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm surprised the HHH/Undetaker feud was left out of this show. I don't think they even played a video package.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SJFC said:


> Typical wwe, book a guy like a monster for 6 months then job him out in every match as soon as he loses the world title.


And WWE wonders why they don't have any credible heels left on roster.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> It's not. Rock's promo is the main event.


guess i shoulda added "ME Match"...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Sin_Bias said:


> And now I officially don't like Sheamus's push. Bullshit on top of bullshit. Mark Henry taken down with 1 move? Fucking hell. At least Cena has the courtesy of doing 5.


I think Henry still isn't 100% so it's not that big of a deal to me. They're just feeding everyone to Sheamus going into Wrestlemania. It seems really obvious that he's going to win, which actually gives me some hope that Bryan will retain because it just seems too obvious.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes! HBK!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I'm surprised the HHH/Undetaker feud was left out of this show. I don't think they even played a video package.


Yes they did


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Hbk now that's news worthy


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

psx71 said:


> WrestleMania's shaping up to be the greatest of all time. Better then 17. Yeah, I said it. Shoot me.


So you will be disappointed, it's WWE after all... :Vince


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, here we go. The captain of Team Film It.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

YES! MICHAELS!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

HBK back next week to announce he will be the special ref for Triple H/Taker


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh, so they're making HBK return every 2 weeks? Nice storyline.

Here comes the crashing!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

HBK next week should be awesome. 

Here we go Rock...


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

forum crash is imminent


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

YES! YES! HBK AGAIN!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

In before Database Error.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

see you guys and gals after the crash


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Um... hate to break it to you...


Wut?


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shawn Michaels again? It's official, he's getting involved in the feud.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

forum gonna crash

see you guys in 30min


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Guys watching UK version, is the little girl from the modern family promo the same one from the Jericho promo because dat dress :ass


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

HBK


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

#bootstoasses


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

IF YA SMELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
crash


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Here we go. This is what everyone came to see really.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> Wrong person and not a rumor.


Proof?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Alright let's do this!!!!! Bring it Rock!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I can smell it!


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

LOL @ HIM. isnt he supposed to be announcing?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Who knows what to expect? I expect him to become the special ref.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YAS


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Part of me is wishing that Cena would just ambush Rock and cancel the promo entirely.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

In before the forum crash.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

#MotherF'nPop


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

In b4 'Database Error'.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Dwayneeee


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Here we go!!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

CROWDS HOT


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I'm surprised the HHH/Undetaker feud was left out of this show. I don't think they even played a video package.


They did show a video. It had other superstars reacting to their match from last year.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Yep!*


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Headliner said:


> It would have to be better than 19, 20, 22, 23 and 24 first, and I don't see that happening.


Fair enough.

Although this card has the potential to be the greatest ever.

EDIT: WHATTA POP. DAMN ROCKY


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Rocky!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Still get chills when that music hits!!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

IF YOU SMELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

A REMIX OF THE THEME SONG


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its the motherfucking Rock!!!


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Ya know, Shawn Michaels being back on Raw next week is far more exciting than yet another Rock promo about how he's "home" and "never leaving"


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I will lol a lot of Rock gets booed.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

HBK next week! Rocky now baby!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm on Cena's side in this feud, can't believe I just said that.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

IF YA SMEEEEEEEEEEEELELELELELLEELLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Rocky!Rocky!Rocky! Damn his entrance always gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

#BOOTS2ASSES


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

been waiting all night for this...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

DAT POP


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

I know I should expect it but WHAT A POP!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

He's wearing the Survivor Series team captain shirt lol


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Cena wishes he got cheers like that


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

_The Great One._


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

GREATNESS...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I want that shirt!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The Rock > John Cena.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Dude is so much more jacked than I remember.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

OMG GO AWAY ROCK NO1 CARES


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

psx71 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Although this card has the potential to be the greatest ever.
> 
> EDIT: WHATTA POP. DAMN ROCKY


Now, I know that this is a biased answer on my part, but WM 20 will always be the greatest Wrestlemania of all time in my opinion.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

People's Champion


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

FINALLY....


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

The overrun on this is going to be killer.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

what a pop


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

show em hows it done rock


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Legend!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

THE GREAT ONE.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Its incredible how over he still is. That's why he's the People's Champ.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a fucking recation


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Four Wall Broken.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

ARRIVE
RAISE HELL TWITTER
LEAVE


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

he has a rash from hair removal?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Rock getting the Taker lighting..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

MJG93 said:


> Now, I know that this is a biased answer on my part, but WM 20 will always be the greatest Wrestlemania of all time in my opinion.


WM 20? That was the worst ever. The fricken main event was John Cena vs. The Big Show for the US Title 8*D


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Twitter and arm shots. Yes, this is a WWE promo.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well the Rock is still pretty fucking over.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

HD goosebumps


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

His arm is REAL!!!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Goosebumps. Love that series.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

DAT POP!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Rise Above Cena' :lmao

That needs to go on a T-Shirt....


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Rocky trying not to grin.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mister Excitement said:


> They did show a video. It had other superstars reacting to their match from last year.


I must have been gone for that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Look at my arm" Fans pop. 


Wow, really? The fans will react to The Rock doing anything, huh? lol.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Inb4 he leaves again for another 5 months


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Portland, Oregon, I am impressed.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi I'm a rock fan I'll neg rep anyone who isn't. That was my impression of most rock fans incase that wasn't clear. Grow up


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Boots to Asses!!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

#BOOTSTOASSES


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

BOOTS TO ASSES


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

The Great One forever!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Great crowd from Portland.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rocky Rocky Rocky!


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

BOOTS TO ASSES!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey, they're not taking the Boots To Asses signs off of people this week, and they're allowing them on camera!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pretty much Rock will have to kill a child live to get booed at this point.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Rock hardly has to say anything. I think he can just stand in the ring and get an insane pop. Can't wait hear what he has to say.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rock is going to talk for an hour isn't he? 

I would actually love that if he did, ha ha.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Portland is on the list of awesome cities! They deserve more show for sure!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

SIGN-IN
BASH PEOPLE WHO DONT LIKE ROCK
SIGN OFF


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm on the "Give Portland a PPV" bandwagon. They've kicked ass.

Rock explaining what people with common sense already knew all along. Thank you.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Rock has his lines written down on his arm. Hahaha.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Notes on his wrists, oh boy


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

The Rock's arm is more over than 90% of the roster.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Vince doing damage control.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

psx71 said:


> WM 20? That was the worst ever. The fricken main event was John Cena vs. The Big Show for the US Title 8*D


Say what? The main event was the triple threat match (HHH/HBK/Benoit)


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

inb4 he says that "I was in your hearts the entire year" 8*D


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

"and that's not what anyone expected"

ummm


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Rock is doing some serious sucking up right now.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I know who you're talking about Rock.

Cena and a couple of guys in the back who are scared to reveal themselves.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Shut up and let him talk.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Only Rock could make Fruity Pebbles cool to chant.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Pretty sure The Rock just won everybody back with this promo, and he isn't even done yet.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

psx71 said:


> WM 20? That was the worst ever. The fricken main event was John Cena vs. The Big Show for the US Title 8*D


Like I said, I know that I'm very biased (It was the first Wrestlemania I ever watched back when I was a kid. But to each his own.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I wonder how much negative rep I can get in one night by saying these three words

rock is gay


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> Rock is doing some serious sucking up right now.


Nothing new.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

It's sad The Rock has to repeat himself because Cena keeps on bringing up the dumb "Oh The Rock isn't here" crap every single time. They both need to stop mentioning that and use new material. The Rock's clearly loves the WWE, but he wanted to do other things in life. Is that so damn wrong? Jesum Crow.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

TheBkMogul said:


> Say what? The main event was the triple threat match (HHH/HBK/Benoit)


Nevermind. Already ruined.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Speak the truth Rock! Preach!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe it's not notes on his wrists. Maybe it's hidden Samoan language.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

He has notes on his wrist. Or a crappy tattoo.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

What does he have written on his wrists?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

CHAINGANG


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Diss on the Dr. of Thuganomics


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I cant believe im saying this...but this Rock promo has nothing on Cena's from last week. Rock's kind of weak since his departure from full-time wrestling.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Does he really have notes on his arm?!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Surprised at the lack of catchphrases from the Rock tonight.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

the erotic thing is? you mean ironic rock?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Please chant Kung Pow Chicken now.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

KUNG POW CHICKEN


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Kung Pow Chicken trending now


----------



## Wasteland (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock is stuttering a lot tonight


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Kung Pao Chicken

<3 The Rock


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Kung Pao Chicken gets major pops no matter where you go.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fucking PREACH IT, Rock.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

rock is so over kungpow chicken is trending


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Fuck. I'm hungry now.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

The Rock tells worse jokes than Punk. Of course Rock fans will meet admit this.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll even admit that was a pretty weak line from Rock


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Kung Pow Bitch!


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kung Pow Chicken chant NOW!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

kumg pow bitch *clap* *clap* *clap*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Kung pao bitch? That's what he's going with?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I would rather slap your face with a kung pao chicken!!! :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So Vince wants Kong Pow Bitch to trend.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chinese for me tonight.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Corrected, Kung Pow Bitch trending now.

I knew he was going to say that!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I love Rock as much as the next guy but...

So far....

Cena's Promo > Rock's


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

kung pow bitch chants XD


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Have to give it to Portland, crowd is HOT today


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

#PaotoAsses


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

KUNG PAO BITCH!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

My frickin ears!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol Cena= kung pao bitch? Shit just got real


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Was expecting a better comeback, but oh well.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn it, Rock. Now I want some Kung Pow chicken.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

HullKogan said:


> Kung Pow Bitch!


Are you a wizard?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

millions upon millions of chinese late night delivery orders are being made as sayeth hy rocketh


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

fucking yawn


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This is awful


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> Surprised at the lack of catchphrases from the Rock tonight.


He's never been to Portland. He's also not trying to completely bury Cena. It wouldn't make sense if he's going to put Cena over, so he has to start dubbing it down now. He knows what he is doing.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Sorry that was lame.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

this is so fucking stupid


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Im getting Chinese food now


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry, not feeling this at all.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

you're a...

pork chop pansy

fried egg fool

chocolate dipped douche

eggroll asshole

coolwhip cunt


is this what the rock is reduced to?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Just about cried when my stream died. Thankfully I just refreshed the page and it worked.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Kung Pao Bitch!


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Massive pop for the macho Man!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This promo is dragging on.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

OOOOOO YA DIG IT!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

OH BOY, BABYFACE, BREAKING THE FOURTH WALL


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

More legend name drops


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

whateverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Aww, he fights for me


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rocky is awesome. Nuff said.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I called it...

People are bitching about the Rock's promo.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah, babyface, breaking kayfabe pretty hard lately especially with those shirts that just came out.

Oh snap! Nice way to turn that around Rock.
Fighting for the Fans while Cena fights for the company.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Cena's promo was way better


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow...Rock saying what most of us have been thinking


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

He really can get them to chant anything, can't he?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lots of John Cena dickriders in this thread.

:jay2


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm just not feeling this promo.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

fucking lame


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh wow Rocky just out babyfaced Cena


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Wasn't Raw sponsored by P.F. Chang's recently?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This promo is great. Rock being all serious and shit while Cena is smiling acting like everything is fine.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry, not feeling this at all at the moment Rocky. Try again next week.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Rock, you're breaking the fourth wall!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kung Pow Bitch, Fruity Pebbles, Cena Sucks, You Can't Wrestle....oh wow, Wrestlemania in Miami, Rock's hometown, is going to be a hoot.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

I knew no one would enjoy Rock's promo, this is the sort of promo that had to happen to advance the story.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rock just buried his jabroni ass!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, The Tooth Fairy was trailblazing for sure.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

People were expecting Rock to cut a 2000 like promo.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This isn't that great of a promo. It's the best they have to work with though. I don't know, I'm not feeling this one too much. 

Love Rocky all the same.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

rock trailblazing with the food based insults


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

hahahahahaha cena sucks


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

It started off weak, but c'mon guys, this is great. He's fighting for the people, while Cena fights for the company.


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone see the notes on Rock's left wrist?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Rocky sucks.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Slow start, but he found his groove.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I like Kung Pow Bitch, but it doesn't beat Yabba Dabba Bitch


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this is kind of awful


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Until May said:


> this is so fucking stupid


It's great. 

"KUNG POW BITCH IS TRENDING" = SOME GUY. 

Folks, The Rock is getting the crowd to get up, cheer, chant. He's doing what the fans want. This might not be great by Rock's standards, but this is light years ahead of what anyone else on the roster besides the Attitude Era stars. 

The Rock doesn't want to tear Cena down so bad he looks like the worst person on the roster. He's not trying to bury him like he did Billy Gunn's career. He's gonna put Cena over, and he's having fun with him til that match.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, this promo sucks. Is Kung Pow Bitch the best he could come up with?


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

WOW


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

This promo is great. This is some real shit right now and needed to be said


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena is going to get booed out of Miami so bad.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I think they're trying to limit the comedy aspect and make it slightly more serious.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Boom, you're welcome, bitch! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

nm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who is da man?! FUCKING ROCK!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so is rocks whole argument he's more popular than cena?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Honestly, I'm not impressed too much with this.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I guess I can see it though. Rock has little to no ammunition to work with. 

Gotta start with the "trending" thing. Not just Rock, but WWE in general fpalm


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this is soooooooooo fucking bad fpalm


Cena's promo last week makes Dwayne look like an amateur.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This might be one of the worst Rock promo's I've ever seen.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Isn't Cena supposed to come out soon?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Draaaaaagging.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn. That crowd is just eating out of his hand. *jealous that i'm not there*


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm legit confused. How is the Rock fighting for the people? Serious explanation here.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Controlling The Crowd 101.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

There's a lot of Cena marks on this forum.. go fuck yourselves.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao this is bad


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not one of the PG SUX guys, but the usage of "bitch" lately in promos has been nice. :cena2


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Rocky is awesome. Nuff said.


i have to ask, whats awesome about this? he's commanding a crowd by telling them to chant "lady parts" and "rocky"? I give it to him that hes great talent, and has the ability to command a crowd, but this promo is abysmal.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

What exactly is innovative about this? It's just bad writing.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Excellent crowd this evening, from start to finish.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Decent promo, terrible by Rocky standards.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

yeah it is so bad and the fans love it
enough said


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's amazing how he gets the crowd so involved. No one on the roster possesses this. The SECOND he said "3" they roared ROCKY. 

Fuck the haters, this promo is REAL. It's what's missing from professional wrestling.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok that was a good one


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

same shit


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cena needs to get his ass out to the ring.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

scrilla said:


> this is soooooooooo fucking bad fpalm
> 
> 
> Cena's promo last week makes Dwayne look like an amateur.


I wouldn't go that far but this is by far below Rock's standards.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

The rock is great


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh the camouflage pants hiding your balls was great.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Stop bitching. No-one can work a crowd like The Great One.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Denim shorts to Camoflauge shorts. I guess Cena wanted to take the "You Can't See Me' deal to another level.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Stop with the Twitter references.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A lot of overtime here.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

looking for cena's balls? what a fucking ****.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena please sneak through the crowd and beat Rock down thuganomics style.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I am soooooo bored right now. What's the point to this?


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

really dragging on here. here he comes!!!


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> There's a lot of Cena marks on this forum.. go fuck yourselves.


Ironic.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Missing balls!''

:lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

FINALLY Cena comes out.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

"no more balls" - haha. 

Cena's missing balls tending worldwide - haha. 

Say what you will, The Rock is getting the crowd fired up.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

This should be good


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Bout time this douche came out to take his beating


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol this crowd is hot. Loving it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here we go!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

KICK HIS ASS SEA BASS!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Rock has the crowd eating out of the palm of his hands.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Is The Rock just a bad politician?! Give us back the true one please...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

AND HERE WE GO


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Cena tears you apart last week and all you have to offer is some more childish insults? Rocky you disappoint.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOO fuckin' BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

loving this


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> There's a lot of Cena marks on this forum.. go fuck yourselves.


equally as many rocky marks. I really dont have a dog in this fight, but Rocky just isnt doing it for me here.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

There's that shit eating grin again.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Troll face incoming.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Here comes the hate


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

here we go!!!


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Cena to save this segment hopefully.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

This promo is getting better the longer it goes on. Haha.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

FUCK OF CENA


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I've never been so happy at a Cena entrance in my life


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

You gotta hand it to the guy -- he just made a bunch of people chant "MISSING BALLS."


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Missing Balls chants! That is awesome.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

"Missing Balls" chant lol. And here comes Cena to interrupt, Rock has the crowd so Cena has to ruin it before he turns them completely.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dude just counted down and told the crowd to chant and they did....

MISSING BALLS!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao

Uh oh, Johnny Boy is here!
I'm loving all of this!!! I love how real it is!


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

This is amazing lmao!
cena no smells wit a smile - called it


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ugh. Cena is always smiling.


----------



## SecretAznMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Portland has some of the best fans in the world. I'm so proud to be an Oregonian right now.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Cena about to own the Rock


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, serious overrun.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Peapod said:


> I think they're trying to limit the comedy aspect and make it slightly more serious.


They are. And the IWC is missing it I think. 

These two need to trade punches.

Cena - "PENIS" ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE must of asked for an extra half hour.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Is it me, or did Cena say shit?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy crap Cena is actually looking decent right now


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Actually got bored by that Rock promo, for some reason I'm thankful for Cena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Isn't Kung Pow Chicken made from Cat meat, overly processed, and shoved infront of the customers who accept it because there isn't another option? Yep, that's you Johnny Boy.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Mom, did he say penis? *giggles* Oh boy, John Cena trying to shoot again.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Mister Excitement said:


> Cena tears you apart last week and all you have to offer is some more childish insults? Rocky you disappoint.


Besides childish chants, The Rock said nothing. He can do much better.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

FUCK YOU CENA YOU STUPID ASS CUNT


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

oh my gaaawdd..he said penis. attitude era.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh shit, calling him out for crib notes. Thats fucking epic.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

This is awesome.


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah Cena nice


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

CENA CALLED IT :lmao


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm actually really liking Cena now.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

the heel slipping tease goes forward, still no matter what we will see the same smiley cena day after WM


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Shit... this is getting pretty intense.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

'you dont care!'

'yes i do!'
'nuh uh'

'yuh huh'


^this 'feud' in a nutshell


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Hopefully they exchange blows before they go off the air.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Here we go with this shit again. DIFFERENT PROMO, Cena, please. All the potential and it's wasted with that "you're a sellout" bullshit.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

owned


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Rock Bottom this clown already.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Snap, he called out the notes. It's on.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh shit, he pointed out the notes on the Rock's wrist.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy crap, go Cena


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Get em Cena! Nice notes on your wrist Rock...lol


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena outclassing Rock here.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit, Rock looks pissed Cena called him out on that.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Hate to admit it, Cena got him on the wrist notes comment.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena is better than Rock.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Did Cena just say that Rock had his promo written on his wrist? What an idiot.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!! WOW!
WOAH
ROCK WAS LITERALLY STUNNED BY THAT TOO!
ROCKY IS LITERALLY PISSED RIGHT NOW TOO!
WOW!!!!! :shock:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cena took half the time and owned The Rock.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Cena is on fire.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was a pretty solid retort from Cena there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, that was underwhelming.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

That was really anticlimatic on Cena's behalf. He ruined a great moment.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Cena > Rock


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

color me impressed...thats two weeks in a row of solid cena promos


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Cena owning once again


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

aIt sucks that Cena gets to break the 4th wall to insult, yet Rock is limited.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena owned him big time there but the crowd don't give a fuck.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Besides *childish chants*, The Rock said nothing. He can do much better.



??? what else has the rock ever done, promo wise?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cena was significantly better than the Rock right there.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Continue trending.....BOOM!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Rock is seriously pissed at that comment.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow. I usually hate Cena, but that was great.

Rock looks pissed about the wrist thing.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*The Rock spoke for thirty minute before Cena came out and put him down in two.... Brilliant.*


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Rocky, you had him in the ring for a couple minutes, you coulda just beat him then....


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

ROCK IS SHOOTING RIGHT NOW :lmao


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Did Cena just say that Rock had his promo written on his wrist? What an idiot.


*Looks like he does have some notes on his wrist. *


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Here we go with this shit again. DIFFERENT PROMO, Cena, please. All the potential and it's wasted with that "you're a sellout" bullshit.


If you haven't noticed the Rock hasn't said much either.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Dwayne Johnson got owned!


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Cena owned The Rock. And you don't have to be a blind Cena mark or a blind Rock hater to see it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> That was really anticlimatic on Cena's behalf. He ruined a great moment.


what? thats what the point was.


----------



## Vedil (Jun 1, 2011)

3rd degree burns and rocky breaking down sad to see


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol Cena owned


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

look at all the cena lovers here tonight....


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Good catch by the crew guy!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

damn
it's too bad wrestling is a work


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Cena was more entertaining in 2 minutes than The Rock in 20. Yes, he had the people on the crowd eating out of his hand, but he wasn't entertaining.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That Rock/Cena interaction was a bit of a disappointment. Hopefully they'll have better exchanges.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What the hell did The Rock even say?


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

LMAO ROCKY IS LEGIT PISSED


"MOTHERF*CKER"


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

That was gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Oh yeah. Rock definitely has his notes for his promo written on his wrist. *


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That's how he finishes? Weak. Weak as hell. Rock came out of that looking worse.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That was the worst Rock promos I've seen in a long ass time


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That ending picked up, but honestly still underwhelming. GREAT promo had it been by anyone else, just average for a Rock promo.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *Looks like he does have some notes on his wrist. *


I fucking know he does, that DOESN'T mean you need to point it out.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

CENA OWNED HIM!!! LMAO ROCKY READING NOTES ON HIS ARM!!! LOL!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

And The Rock almost fell. Great ending.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

That was epic. Cena was shit during that promo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Thank You, Rock.*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Anybody worrying about a face v face match not having heat there ya go


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

I really don't know what to say or think right now. Cena's comment ruined everything really.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Rock's promo was too dragged out and said nothing. Cena's rebuttal was okay but it didn't last long and only said a little more than the Rock's promo. Rock's end was good. Okay segment.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

cena got rocky on this one. straight up. he still a bitch tho...


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Notes on the wrist? I don't get it


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That was so much fun.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't know they had legit heat. Nice segment.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *Looks like he does have some notes on his wrist. *


That was a serious low blow by the 'E and Cena right there.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

It's amazing how Dwayne can cut an average promo and get a bigger reaction than anyone the WWE has to offer.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can't believe I'm saying this but Cena owned Rock. I hate that I have to admit that too. Wow. 
Rocky was either really nervous tonight or something. I DO know though that Rock got EXTREMELY PISSED at Cena right there!
He couldn't believe that. WOW! That was true hatred from Rock, and he had nothing to say cause he was still shocked by what Cena did....I'm shocked and stunned still. WOW!
This is SO intense and real!


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yo I'm a Rock mark 
but John Cena standing ovation he actually got The Rock flustered


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

good ol john cena owned the crock.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

That was a super awkward situation to put The Rock in. He seemed legit pissed. You could hear it in his voice when he was losing his grip.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Was that a shoot?! Cena and the rock did a shoot?!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I love the Rock, but Cena got him for the second week in a row. I expected much more from Rock after Cena came at him last week. I am disappoint.


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

People saying that was bad were probably sitting on their couches freaking out just like everyone else was. That was an awesome moment, hopefully more to follow.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmmmmmm I see what WWE is doing......well played WWE, well played.


----------



## Showman (Feb 14, 2012)

This is either very real, or they are all playing the crowd REALLY well!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Superb promo by Rock. He didn't even need to reply to Cena afterward.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

god it feels great to be a wrestling fan and i know what im having for lunch tomorrow


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

i cannot believe that...i dont think rock was expecting that 'notes on your wrist' line as he got flustered as hell afterwards, messing his lines up here, there and everywhere. in my opinion cena won the little dispute tonight but rock can get one hell of a reaction from the fans still


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW
um wow um I didn't expect the Rock to be bland and Cena to own him

UM what the fuck just happened


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*First I gotta say that I'm not one of those HUUUUGE Cena marks who treats him like a flawless god, nor am I a big Rock fan. But I'll say it again to point out how awesome this was... The Rock spoke for what...? 30 minutes?? And Rockie was good as always. But then Cena comes out and talks for under five minutes, and totally rips Rock into pieces. That was astonishing in my opinion.

Looking at the Punk/Jericho, Cena/Rock and perhaps even the small ones from Laurinatitis/Long, Rhodes and maybe even Eve (not saying that those were awesome), this was in my opinion probably the best show in years, promo/mic wise.*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Redrox said:


> That was a serious low blow by the 'E and Cena right there.


nothing is stopping Rocky from breaking the fourth wall...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

A fruity pebble's commercial just pwned the most electryfying man in all entertainment. Call GE please...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Cena is really making Rock look like a bitch these days.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Dwayne marks are always entertaining :lmao


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Well...Rock didn't do anything but throw out petty insults and Cena pretty much owned him right there, shoot or not. I love The Rock but he didn't have any points to make at all really.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

I fucking hate Cena. Always have. But fucking hell, I've never seen Rock flustered. I never thought I'd say this, but Cena owned Rock.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

That was definitely a shoot.

Cena came out and got Rocky flustered, you could see it in his face. Wow.

That promo notes line was ether. Cena won.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena saved that last promo, it was so boring until he came up. Cena 2-0 Rock atm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, Rock addressed the fact that he left first thing, which has been the only thing Cena had to talk about for the past year... So now what is he going to do? Repeat "I dislike Dwayne Johnson, but I liked The Rock" for the next six weeks?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So either Rock is a true fucking putting over machine because he let Cena run him over or he lost it.

THE FUCK IS GOING ON I AM SCARED


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Redrox said:


> That was a serious low blow by the 'E and Cena right there.


I think it's fucked up that they revealed that.


----------



## a477277 (Feb 28, 2012)

to much twitter


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> god it feels great to be a wrestling fan and i know what im having for lunch tomorrow


fruity pebbles?


----------



## beggarman (Feb 23, 2012)

What did Cena say that was different from last week? It's the same old crap.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Man, Cena killed The Rock with that notes on your wrist comment. Holy shit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

God Movement said:


> I fucking know he does, that DOESN'T mean you need to point it out.


Butthurt much?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

God Movement said:


> I fucking know he does, that DOESN'T mean you need to point it out.


Why not? We're all about "realism" these days. Gotta expect to get called out on things like that.

Cry me a river people. "Oh that's BS that Rock got called out on something like that. How dare they do that to him." Fuck off. Welcome to 2012, we blur the lines and break the 4th wall all the time. Rocky's not exempt to that.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I wouldn't say Cena _owned_ The Rock, but he had a great rebuttal. Cena is so much better when he harkens back to his thuganomic days and acts like that; I wish he would do it all the time, and I wish he was booked as a human and not a superhero, but that's a different topic. I don't give two shits about boy scout Cena. But tonight's exchange with The Great One was very good. The Rock > all versions of Cena, though.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Cena had Rocky flustered man. I never thought I'd see the day


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The Rock was horrible tonight. One of the worst promos (not just for a Rock promo) I've heard for a long while. Cena destroyed him verbally for the second week in a row. Tonight truly showed me that the Rock is no more and has lost his touch. He's Dwayne Johnson now and that's fucking sad.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

I cant believe I'm about to say this but Rocky got owned by Cena,once again that doesn't even sound right but I just witnessed it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

cena, punk and jericho all proved they're far superior to dwayne on the mic tonight


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Rock owned Cena in that promo... people talk about Punk and the 4th wall, but that comment about the promo really shook me out of the vibe between the two for a moment. It wasn't in the "is this real or not" but more of the.. "why did he just say that?"


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol, The Rock got owned. I wouldn't mind if John Cena stays face, as long as he cuts promos like that all time, and doesn't go back to his corny jokes.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

The Rock was completely owned! I wonder what TheRock316AE said about this :lmao


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

im wondering whoch thing cena said that really pissed rock off...was it the notes on his hand thing or something else ?


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well of course Cena doesn't need any kind of notes when he does a two minute promo and says the same things he always says about the rock.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Dwayne is in a bit rusty shape on the mic, very disappointing promo. He is pretty lost with his character. Anyways good RAW, First time ever got the feeling that "The Rock" has lost it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cena DESTROYED Rock on the mic there. Wasn't even a contest.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

You don't have to be a "Cena mark" to see that he owned Rocky in that segment.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> nothing is stopping Rocky from breaking the fourth wall...


very few of these guys are capable of going off the cuff, and rock has always been a highly choreographed performer. he's a fine actor, in wrestling context.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

attitudEra said:


> fruity pebbles?


Kung Pow Chicken


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn, gotta say cena owned the rock for the 2nd week in a row and only in under 2 mins crazy


----------



## a477277 (Feb 28, 2012)

sucked hearing the people paid to boo and interrupt the rock


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't understand why people are applauding Cena for keeping it short. Cena missed the entire point (once again). Just about everything he said was nullified before hand. He really shot himself in the foot.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Saying that the Rock can't break the 4th wall is ridiculous when he said tonight that Cena is the guy that "is shoved down everyone's throat."


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I can't stop laughing
FUCK Cena surprised me

BTW UK STREAMERS CAN SUCK A DICK


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This war between Cena and Rock marks is going to be insufferable until WM isn't it.

Neither guy really impressed me in that promo.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Good promo.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

the rock needs to go away


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

This feud is designed to get Cena over.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Stop bitching and just enjoy the feud. We got 4 more weeks of build-up, let's just sit back and enjoy the damn show.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> nothing is stopping Rocky from breaking the fourth wall...


Sure he could and after tonight I bet he might. Rock honestly looked like he didn't want to be there..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The Rock is no longer the untouchable mic worker he once was. Cena, Punk, and Jericho all outshined him in that department tonight and Rock was flustered as fuck once Cena finished him. Holy shit, it was sad.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

dat ether :ass :cena2


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Could John Cena have looked any more like the world's biggest bitch tonight? Jesus.

"I may not have balls, but...   "

Fucking really? Cringe, cringe, CRIINNNGE.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I seriously feel bad for Rocky.
He looked like he was about to cry from anger and frustration after what Cena said. 
That was definitely real! He got so flustered and worked up. He literally bucked up to Cena like he was about to punch him but then he held back. That was messed up! Wow! I'm so shocked by tonight! Goodness! 
Such a realism feeling, and I'm going to assume that this feud is real; that these exchange of words are real! 
Wow. 
I'm a huge Rocky mark, and I hate to have to admit this, but Cena owned him tonight. 
Cena may not be able to hold the crowd in the palm of his hand, but he owned Rocky in 2 minutes....:no: wow....


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

I thought that the Rock was great but I think that Cena's wrist comment did throw him off--like the office didn't tell him that they were going to have Cena say that. Either that, or he knew all along and he was playing along with it to look flustered. Either way, he still had the crowd by the end.

Really, they had to do something for Cena though otherwise the crowd in Miami would be way too biased for the Rock.

So I'm not really surprised at the way they are treating the promos. The Rock telling Cena he had his cell phone number and he saw him in catering was pretty hilarious though.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Jeez people, Cena was solid but that doesn't mean the rock sucked. Can't both guys have a solid promo? They both were good.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't think cena destroyed or owned the rock tonight at all. He did well coming out and saying the thing on the wrist otherwise it's the same shit. Oh I don't like Dwayne I'm Gunna kick his ass etc etc. same shit from him. But the rock I thought was going to be a bit better truthfully. Hes good but hes always good. I thought he was going to go at cena and say some shit we didn't know. But overall great raw and can not wait to see where they go next week !


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea, Cena just owned his ass man. In all my years of watching WWE and the Rock, I've never seen him get flustered like that before.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The sad thing is I expect half of SD to be taken up replaying that promo.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Striker said:


> I'm actually really liking Cena now.





NoyK said:


> aIt sucks that Cena gets to break the 4th wall to insult, yet Rock is limited.


Kind of like how Rock made his name in a time where they weren't as restricted in what they said, versus being hamstrung in an era catered towards "safer" entertainment? Would Rock have been a star in this current era? I think "yes," without a doubt. Would Cena have thrived without the restrictions he (and everyone else) seemingly has on him? Again, I think that's an emphatic "yes." 

Didn't Rocky mention Cena going to private school?


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Well done Rock  All Cena had was to say you have writing on your arm.

Rock countered all Cena's points, now what can Cena say? Oh I hate you Dwayne.

I mean what Cena said made no sense, "I like Rock, I hate Dwayne" Cena why don't you go fuck yourself?


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

:lmao I thought this was supposed to be Dwayne's night?


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

the note on his wrist...was kinda low to be honest


----------



## ApexPrey (Feb 13, 2012)

I truly cannot believe I'm saying this... but I guess I'll be one of the three over 16 cheering for Cena at Mania.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

That Rock promo was about 10 minutes too long. I never thought the day would come where I would want the Rock to shut up.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

I like the fact that Cena "owned" The Rock and the crowd just went "Rocky, Rocky, Rocky."


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Redrox said:


> Sure he could and after tonight I bet he might. Rock honestly looked like he didn't want to be there..


I'm all for the 4th wall being broken at points, but I admit Cena took it too far. There is a line that you don't cross, and with that promo BS, Cena crossed it. You can talk about "pushes" and holding people back and shoving people down our throats... that can still be taken in context as part of the political machine or something. But the promo line just completely jarred me from kayfabe. Seemed to do so to the Rock too... how the hell can he even commment about it wihtout coming out and showing the world the scripts essentially?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> I seriously feel bad for Rocky.
> He looked like he was about to cry from anger and frustration after what Cena said.
> That was definitely real! He got so flustered and worked up. He literally bucked up to Cena like he was about to punch him but then he held back. That was messed up! Wow! I'm so shocked by tonight! Goodness!
> Such a realism feeling, and I'm going to assume that this feud is real; that these exchange of words are real!
> ...


This. This is such a clusterfuck. Definitely one of the best shows of the year.


----------



## Kelel (Sep 20, 2006)

RockCold said:


> Stop bitching and just enjoy the feud. We got 4 more weeks of build-up, let's just sit back and enjoy the damn show.


This


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

this whole feud is them fighting about rock not being there all the time , while cena is there 24/7...its so damn repetitive and just bad content ...what the hell are they even fighting about ?? 

i mean its cool 2 see 2 huge stars from different eras fight at wrestlemania but the content of their feud is piss poor in my opinion


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

There really wasn't much owning on either end. The entire thing between them two came across as a disappointment.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

LOL at Rock marks saying it was a low blow. If Rocky said it, and Cena had notes on his arm, it would be the greatest insult ever.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

The soul reason for this feud is to make Cena look like a million bucks and it's doing its job.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Dwayne is out of touch. he's too used to reading off the script (aka his wrist) lololol :troll


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

yourmumsface17 said:


> I like the fact that Cena "owned" The Rock and the crowd just went "Rocky, Rocky, Rocky."


!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow, John Cena looked like a loser tonight. I felt so sorry for Cena, totally outclassed.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

yourmumsface17 said:


> I like the fact that Cena "owned" The Rock and the crowd just went "Rocky, Rocky, Rocky."


Nobody's questioning the fact that Rocky's incredibly over and always has the audience in the palm of his hand. That's obvious. What people find odd is that John Cena got the better of him in a promo segment. The crowd's reaction doesn't matter; they'd cheer Rocky no matter what.


----------



## undertakery2j (Mar 13, 2010)

I think Rock just came back to add to his catchphrase collection.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> I can't stop laughing
> FUCK Cena surprised me
> 
> BTW UK STREAMERS CAN SUCK A DICK


The hell would you stream from a UK site anyway living 10k miles from it? Obviously, it's going to be slow.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

lol at people who think it was a bad promo. It was a good promo for furthering the feud. Look at the promo Rock cut during the summer on youtube, if he does that on TV then yeah, its a great promo, and yes it rips Cena to shreds, but then what? They do nothing for the next four weeks? Rock needs to keep holding back a bit, until the show before Mania, where he can go and rip Cena to shreds, for now though, all he needs to do is keep the tension in the feud, and allow more back and forth between him and Cena.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Svart said:


> Superb promo by Rock. He didn't even need to reply to Cena afterward.


Cena got him with the notes on the wrist line.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

PacoAwesome said:


> Hmmmmmm I see what WWE is doing......well played WWE, well played.


care to elaborate for those of us who dont?


----------



## beggarman (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm reading this thread, and I'm laughing. The Rock destroyed Cena for 10 minutes, Cena came out and talked about notes being on the Rock's arm and repeated the same old crap from last week and he "owned" the Rock? question: Did the Rock even have notes on his arm, and secondly did he even look at them if he did?

Cena and Punk use shoots to hide their inability to cut creative promos and smarky tools fall for it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

There is no "ownage" unless we see pics with Rock having crib notes on his wrists. Looking after Cena said that - there was none, but Rock could wipe them off once he runs through them. If anything I'd bet Rock doesn't do that - but the accusation threw him just the same.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Cena owned Rock, i'll admit it. But I'm not gonna lie, I wasn't THAT surprised. Cena has to believe it or not, look as great as possible; no matter what Rock will get cheered at Mania and during the next 5 weeks on Raw. However, that was very. very. very. low blow by Cena/The WWE. Rock will recover, but I'll truly admit that might have been the first time Rock was that owned on WWF/WWE TV like THAT. That was very very very good.

That said, Rock said what needed to be said and it held weight in its own right. People are sick of John Cena and The Rock can truly control a crowd like none other, whether it's expected or not, but we all know he could've done better than that.

Though believe it or not i was waaaayyy more intrigued by y2J and Punk to be honest.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They both know they can say what they want, WWE will never cancel this match. Rock just stands there and listens to the crowd too much, not enough action


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Cena 1 - Rock 0


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Whether The Rock got flustered or not... How did that own him on the Wrestlemania topic? For the past year, all we've heard from Cena is: "The Rock left to make movies." Rock covered that first thing, got it out of the way. Now Cena has moved on to "I don't respect Dwayne Johnson." Okay? The notes on his hand was kind of petty, and had nothing to do with the actual buildup of the match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this but Cena owned Rock. I hate that I have to admit that too. Wow.
> Rocky was either really nervous tonight or something. I DO know though that Rock got EXTREMELY PISSED at Cena right there!
> He couldn't believe that. WOW! That was true hatred from Rock, and he had nothing to say cause he was still shocked by what Cena did....I'm shocked and stunned still. WOW!
> This is SO intense and real!


Lol, Rock did look shaken as what happen to him. He did seemed legitimately pissed though, we all saw that.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

This feud is designed to get Cena over.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Rock's promo may not have been much But I still overall enjoyed it,Especially the part about the old wrestlers not having people to fight for them and when he mentioned that he got boos like Cena when he was a face as Rocky Maivia!!

I hate to agree to this But Cena defiantly got Rock again,I sure hope Cena remains like this&more after WM!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

As a pretty big Rock mark, I gotta say I was extremely disappointed in Rock's promo. He was incredibly boring, said nothing of worth, and half of it was the crowd chanting stuff. I mean after last week, Rock really needed to lay it into Cena and he didn't. What's worse is Cena came out there and absolutely owned The Rock, and Rock couldn't give a good retort at all. What he said was so cliched that I just didn't care. Hell, that was Rock's whole promo. Not to mention his delivery was extremely bad, and he messed up quite a bit during those last couple of minutes he spoke. I want the funny, entertaining Rock back. Fuck serious Rock. 

I hate to sound like a Cena mark, because I'm not. I don't like Cena, but tonight he was so much better than Rock. Rock can control a crowd like no other, but his mic work wasn't so hot tonight. Then again, I've never thought Rock was great at cutting serious promos in the first place, but I still expected more than what I got.

Punk/Jericho on the other hand was golden. They're building the feud up perfectly, and both of them were fantastic tonight. Jericho getting heat and Punk getting a huge pop was awesome. But that's become standard of Punk the last few months. I'm enjoying their build-up and let's see where it goes.

Disappointed there was no Taker/HHH segment, even just a short one from one of them. All we got as a recap of last year's Mania. With HBK appearing next week, hopefully some good shit goes down with them.


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Still not seeing how Rock was owned. Owned with what exactly? Cena says something, Rock brings up points that squash Cena's, while still bringing up the fact that Cena's doing a shitty job. Cena comes out and basically says I don't like you and you use notes, and he owned the rock? 

Cena's stepping up, but maybe peeps are so surprised by the fact that he is stepping up that they're overrating it a little bit. I think no matter what he says though, I'm like this. The Rock entertains me, you do not. That's all that matters to me.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I think Cena getting the better of the Rock is just a work, and i'm saying that as someone who's a fan of neither guy. It was a work to give Cena more steam in this feud, up until this point Rock had 100% owned Cena every time, they had to make it so Cena gets the better of Rock verbally sometimes too so it builds the match up better.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao Cena owned the Rock!!! i nearly died laughing when he dropped the notes on the wrist line.

Rock316 is probably crying right now :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

beggarman said:


> I'm reading this thread, and I'm laughing. The Rock destroyed Cena for 10 minutes, Cena came out and talked about notes being on the Rock's arm and repeated the same old crap from last week and he "owned" the Rock? question: Did the Rock even have notes on his arm, and secondly did he even look at them if he did?
> 
> Cena and Punk use shoots to hide their inability to cut creative promos.


Rock destroyed Cena? Im no cena mark, I'm actually more of a Rocky mark than anything as I grew up in the AE. But where did Cena get destroyed? What the rock's promo was tonight, was nothing more than a glorified name-calling session.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

cmp25 said:


> Jeez people, Cena was solid but that doesn't mean the rock sucked. Can't both guys have a solid promo? They both were good.


yeah I guess if you ignore the fact that Rock's promo was completely awful and consisted of his typical lame catchphrases, him talking about food, twitter and trying to be edgy by using bitch every other sentence.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> There really wasn't much owning on either end. The entire thing between them two came across as a disappointment.


Tale of two promos of the show. Punk/Jericho feels real like they're fighting over something meaningful while Rock/Cena came off as two children calling each other names.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> There is no "ownage" unless we see pics with Rock having crib notes on his wrists. Looking after Cena said that - there was none, but Rock could wipe them off once he runs through them. If anything I'd bet Rock doesn't do that - but the accusation threw him just the same.


1) CLIFF Notes. CLIFF.

2) Rock had notes written on his left wrist. You could see them after the promo ended.


----------



## a477277 (Feb 28, 2012)

DWANE GOT OWNED YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

NO....


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The amount of hypocrisy coming from Rocky smarks getting angry that Cena called out Rocky's cheat sheet is hilarious.

Just how blind of a mark do you have to be to think that was a low blow. Kayfabe? *Kayfabe's BEEN daad since DX starting reading scripts on live TV.*

While I'll admit that Cena didn't finish his promo off well, that one line was fucking SICK. Rocky didn't take that shit lightly at all. Oh my goodness. I HOPE it was a worked shoot cause that shit must've STUNG.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Well I see it this way, when WM is done win or lose Cena is not going to turn heel and is definitely not going to be cutting these promos anymore.
He's obviously going to go back to his stale kid-friendly promos and storylines.

I'd rather see The Rock wrestle a couple times a year and appear a couple times a year than John Cena with his Sailor Moon "Let's protect the universe" crap on a weekly basis.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena will probably win at WM, Rock really looked like he had a hard time finishing the promo once Cena walked off.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

metr0man said:


> This feud is designed to get Cena over.


So the face of the company isn't already over?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Tale of two promos of the show. Punk/Jericho feels real like they're fighting over something meaningful while Rock/Cena came off as two children calling each other names.


Exactly.

Thank god someone knows what they are talking about.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

The Rock is on a short leash. John Cena is ultimately the face of the company and will be after Wrestlemania. You think they are really going to allow Rock to go out there and tear him apart? Hell no.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

It was bad because i did notice writing on rocks wrist the whole time he was out there cena caught him off guard with that one you could tell rock wanted to lace cena on the face


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

beggarman said:


> I'm reading this thread, and I'm laughing. The Rock destroyed Cena for 10 minutes, Cena came out and talked about notes being on the Rock's arm and repeated the same old crap from last week and he "owned" the Rock? question: Did the Rock even have notes on his arm, and secondly did he even look at them if he did?
> 
> Cena and Punk use shoots to hide their inability to cut creative promos and smarky tools fall for it.


The same old crap? Well, The Rock has been saying the same old crap since 1999. And he destroyed him? That was fucking corny. Kung pow bitch? really? Accept it dude. Cena owned him.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, Cena got the better of Rock there. 

I love The Rock but even I was getting frustrated at him doing the same stuff over and over again. He had some valid points but could have got them across way better if he didn't keep stopping to plug twitter and his damn worldwide trends.

Cena came out and pretty much destroyed Rock in the space of like five minutes and it seemed as if he left him speechless. After Cena called Rock out on having promo notes on his wrist, Rocky seemed legit pissed. This fued has such a reality feel about it, I wouldn't be surprised if what we're seeing is in fact a legit beef between the two.

That being said, I still think the segment was booked to make Cena look the stronger of the two as Rock has got the better of Cena on way too many occassions. But obviously Rock didn't expect Cena to pull out what he did tonight.

Overall it's a good thing that Cena shook up Rock like that because hopefully now Rock will have no choice but to up his game and perhaps get a little more intense instead of spending too much time pandering.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Very good Raw imo. The matches were all entertaining and the promos were very good. This show felt like a Road To Wrestlemania show, where everyone stepped up their game a bit. Even the midcarders.


----------



## Showman (Feb 14, 2012)

The only new thing Cena said was the wrist comment. Otherwise, The Rock addressed everything Cena's been calling him out on over and over. And he came out and said I hate Dwayne, you write promos on your wrist.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well Cenation is blowing up on twitter with Cena owned the rock jeah!!!!

I see what you did there wwe.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> Rock destroyed Cena? Im no cena mark, I'm actually more of a Rocky mark than anything as I grew up in the AE. But where did Cena get destroyed? What the rock's promo was tonight, was nothing more than a glorified name-calling session.


I agree without a doubt. I'm a rock fan but neither was owned. They cut usual promos and the rock just is more over with audience and looked stronger. I'm excited for next week Rae but I really hope for the next few weeks it's not the same thing over and over


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rocky was getting Cena hard when he started to pick up, but man did he lose his bit when Cena left.

Shit needs to pick up, NOW. 

Rock pretty much laid it down that it's because of him that the best of Cena is coming out.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> I'm all for the 4th wall being broken at points, but I admit Cena took it too far. There is a line that you don't cross, and with that promo BS, Cena crossed it. You can talk about "pushes" and holding people back and shoving people down our throats... that can still be taken in context as part of the political machine or something. But the promo line just completely jarred me from kayfabe. Seemed to do so to the Rock too... how the hell can he even commment about it wihtout coming out and showing the world the scripts essentially?


Exactly! And that's why Rocky got so flustered! That's just a line that shouldn't have been crossed.
No one from a different era would ever say something like that, complete disrespect to the business.
Though I have to admit Rock should have had it memorized, but at the same time dude has been crazy busy.
Then Cena walked away with his arms tight to his side like a little kid in trouble, cause he knew what he did.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lmao at how bad rock's promo was and how great cena's promo was. took him 1 minute to destroy rock. can't wait for mania. 

very good show except for the henry garbage.


----------



## a477277 (Feb 28, 2012)

ive seen cena cut some awesome promos back in his days. there was a time he could have stood up to the rock and took him down in 3 seconds flat. not sure why vince is making him keep his cool.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

I think people have low expectations these days, I reckon 10 years ago if Stone Cold said "I don't need those little notes on my arm and I don't like you Dwayne" and walked away we would have been a bit.. "meh" (Infact he repeatedly told the Rock he didn't like him :lol: )

I dunno, it has however done it's job, this place crasssshed lol, so well played Cena.


----------



## Adrian100 (Apr 26, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> So the face of the company isn't already over?


When 50% of the crowd boos him? No.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

The Hardcore Show said:


> The soul reason for this feud is to make Cena look like a million bucks and it's doing its job.


Definitely true.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I loved Rocks promo but Cena swerved him with that notes comment and you could see he was clearly shaken by it. Rock got owned, like it or not. Cena took a 20 min promo and owned in just two minutes.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

beggarman said:


> I'm reading this thread, and I'm laughing. The Rock destroyed Cena for 10 minutes, Cena came out and talked about notes being on the Rock's arm and repeated the same old crap from last week and he "owned" the Rock? question: Did the Rock even have notes on his arm, and secondly did he even look at them if he did?
> 
> Cena and Punk use shoots to hide their inability to cut creative promos and smarky tools fall for it.


He did have something written on his arm.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That other line about Dwayne not caring about the WWE if it closed down tomorrow was fucking surreal.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Wow, Cena got the better of Rock there.
> 
> I love The Rock but even I was getting frustrated at him doing the same stuff over and over again. He had some valid points but could have got them across way better if he didn't keep stopping to plug twitter and his damn worldwide trends.
> 
> ...


im glad you saw that rock look like he wanted to sock CENA in the face like for REAL because rock did have something written on his wrist and cena called him out on it


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

The cliffnotes line was tough. Cena won. But people are overreacting.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

If Cena forces the Rock to step his game up, i'm all for it. Put the Twitter crap to rest and show the world why you're one of the most charismatic and electrifying superstars of all time!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Adrian100 said:


> When 50% of the crowd boos him? No.


Booing does not mean you're not over hahaha

You really think he's going to get cheered in Rocks hometown?


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> I think Cena getting the better of the Rock is just a work, and i'm saying that as someone who's a fan of neither guy. It was a work to give Cena more steam in this feud, up until this point Rock had 100% owned Cena every time, they had to make it so Cena gets the better of Rock verbally sometimes too so it builds the match up better.


This. Don't everyone in the IWC just start loving Cena now after you've hated on him for years just because he said a few words about Rock "leaving WWE". Boo hoo. I'm so tired of hearing that. Yeah, Cena, we get it. You're always there. Maybe that's part of the problem? People are sick of you and sick of having you shoved down their throats. Glad Rock made mention of that in his promo.

Anyways, I absolutely loved the promo from Rock tonight and I enjoyed Cena's work in it as well. I used to think that there was no doubt that Cena would win, but now I'm not sure. WWE is doing a good job at keeping everything unpredictable. I think this feud has really fired up tonight and we're going to be on a great ride from here on out. Come on, April 1st!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So that's what rocky had for us huh? All he talked about for twenty minutes was how he was doing it for the fans and trending useless shit worldwide. Bull shit.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I thought that line about the promo on the wrist was fair. It served to point out that he is not in his prime anymore and that Rock can't compete against someone who's a day-to-day performer at the top of his game. He's part of hollywood now so he needs his lines written down.

You know the Rock is going to kill John Cena next week. Can't wait.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm actually liking this feud and the roles both men are playing. The Rock is playing a returning hero of the people after being gone for years. The Rock starts off with a bang, and goes through his motions of entertaining the people through his jokes and insults. He then calls out the current top guy, the controversial John Cena. It's all fun and games for a bit until The Rock costs John Cena his match at WM 27. Fast foward a bit to Survivor Series, where The Rock seems like he still has it. Cena looks inferior to him and The Rock is on top of the world. Then we jump to last week where it looks like Cena can not take anymore of The Rock. His anger gets the best of him and no more do we see the usual corny, cheesey, smiley Cena. We see a frustrated bitter Cena who is getting tired of being hated as he had always been here for the WWE. He cannot stand that all his hard work doesn't seem to matter as the fans easily turn on him and cheer for the man who has been gone for 7 years. Cena then unleashes a brutal promo, digging under the Immortal Persona of The Rock, and hitting the directly at the human, Dwanye Johnson. The fans actually cheer for Cena and even Rock fans turn in favor of Cena. The Rock came back tonight, but he wasn't really the same Rock we all feel in love with. The Rock wasn't the behemoth that could have verbally murdered the Cena back in the AE. Instead he was The Rock/Dwayne Johnson, a man who no longer has that aggressive edge that he used to have. And it showed as he was not able to effectively fire back at Cena's average insults. The Rock was actually damaged, and was showing weakness.More importantly, this showed Cena is actually capable of defeating The Rock. For the first time in a long time, The Rock doesn't have the mental advantage on his opponent, instead it's vise versa.Cena is in The Rock head, which means WM 28 could be the night of Cena.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not a Cena fan. Hell, I don't even like Cena. But Cena got in Rock's ass tonight.


----------



## frx (Oct 21, 2004)

Lol.. Rock called Cena a Kung Pao bitch and got away with it? You kidding me?

Really, as I've said, I used to get bored by Cena until people started booing him senseless even for heel HHH.

Rock's living off nostalgia to get pops on every little thing he says. He's getting it very easy right now. He's allowed to shoot in a very free way. How many wrestlers wouldn't get ahead if they could shoot as much as they wanted?

I'm still rooting for Cena on this.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

anyone got a screenshot of rocky's notes?


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I really don't know what to make of this now. I really hate Cena, and I used to love The Rock, but the longer this goes on I'm struggling to get excited about this match. It just seems like 2 egomaniacs having a pissing contest. "He said this", "Oh but he said that.." It's bordering on childish.

I'm still super excited for Wrestlemania, but for a different reason than I was a few weeks ago - Punk vs Jericho. This is gonna be big.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Booing does not mean you're not over hahaha
> 
> You really think he's going to get cheered in Rocks hometown?


The fact that many people don't want to see Cena means he is not over. People don't boo him like a heel they boo him in a "gtfo" way.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Tonight made me sick to my stomach.

The Rock got owned. He didn't even TRY to bring it. As you can tell by my username he is my favorite of all time. And The Rock we seen tonight is not The Rock I grew up with. That wasn't The Rock I know. Don't know who to blame.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Cena runs into the ring and runs out and somehow thats ownage cuz he calls him out on the notes on his arm? Really? Low expectations I guess


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Look. I'm a massive Rock fan, but I'm glad Cena said that line..adds more fuel to the feud. I would rather a entertaining feud than one guy just burying another. The more personal it feels, the better the feud and the match will be. Let's just ENJOY it!


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

will94 said:


> 1) CLIFF Notes. CLIFF.
> 
> 2) Rock had notes written on his left wrist. You could see them after the promo ended.


Yah...I saw them before Cena came out. I think that the camera guy/rock screwed up by showing them and Cena decided to Ad-lib it in.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I still don't know what The Rock and John Cena are fighting over and that bugs the hell out of me. All I can tell so far is The Rock is here to push Cena into the future, whatever shape that may be. Despite what people seem to think, they are telling a story together.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

punk/y2j promo >>>>>>>>>>>> cena/rock promo


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

that shit hurt me cause im a rocks fan cena just ICED his heart you could tell the rock was pissed his lips were shaking and he kept repeating words


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

so lemme get this straight. the reason you folks think Cena owned Rock is because he mentioned little note thingy?

And that Rock did a 10 min or so promo while Cena kept it brief?

Next time, have Cena do a 10 minute promo and have Rock come out and intrupt him for 1 minute. We'll see who owns who.

Seriously, you people need to chill the fuck up, lay back, and enjoy how it progresses. 

They are OBVIOUSLY trying to make Cena look strong. Why do you think he mentioned "penis" on live tv...he almost never does that. Why do you think he was talking like he was rapping or something...because people dig that.

The whole reason Cena's promo was kept brief...was so people would like it.

You could clearly see Rock just going out there and having fun with the crowd. He probably had very little thing given to him. He did a lot of filler smiling, trending, and chanting. On the other hand, it seemed like everything Cena said was written (or planned) already. He said it...he got out. Obviously he'll look strong. That's the whole point you fools.

If Rock kept on owning Cena, why the fuck you think people would buy Cena vs Rock? They obviously want us to think both are equally matched.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Overall it's a good thing that Cena shook up Rock like that because hopefully now Rock will have no choice but to up his game and perhaps get a little more intense instead of spending too much time pandering.


That's what I'm hoping for!
Rocky needs that Eye of The Tiger back!
Rocky just went down to Clubber Lang and now it's time to train with Apollo!
He's lost his edge, his on the spot type of promos, his ability to improv. 
He just got KO'd and it's time for his comeback.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

The Rock seemed a bit obsessed with genitalia tonight...


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah anyone got a screenshot or video of The Rock's notes? I didn't notice them...


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

exile123 said:


> The fact that many people don't want to see Cena means he is not over. People don't boo him like a heel they boo him in a "gtfo" way.


Saying Cena isn't over is a joke. He's the face of the company and has been since at least 2006.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> There is no "ownage" unless we see pics with Rock having crib notes on his wrists. Looking after Cena said that - there was none, but Rock could wipe them off once he runs through them. If anything I'd bet Rock doesn't do that - but the accusation threw him just the same.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

can someone tell me what the fuck are cena/rock fighting about because at this point it looks like a bunch of kids calling each other names and trying to get things to trend ???


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

And Rock, please stop fucking mentioning twitter, please?


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Cena and Rock need to take lessons from Punk and Jericho on how to cut a proper build up promo. My interest for Punk and Jericho went from 100,000 to about 100,000,000 in one little 10 minute promo. While the Rock went out there for about 20 minutes and killed any interest I had for his match with Cena.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I actually think i will be rooting for Cena here and i am not a fan of him at all... I can see us constantly never seeing the Rock but Dwayne the guy who will constantly on each of his promo's try and trend on twitter and never use some of his legendary lines to own Cena.

All Cena has to do is try not to repeat himself and i will probably root for him at Wrestlemania which even shocks myself honestly.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena was far less bitchy than I expected him to be, I'll admit. He looked like Rock's equal tonight. I'm still not buying that Rock's promo wasn't great though. It looked like he meant every single word of he said, and he even seemed a tad nervous/off. He can do better in terms of direct/linear promos like Cena did, but I thought it was awesome to just watch him go back and forth with the crowd. That whole notes-on-the-hand thing, I'm fully expecting a report to come out this week stating that Rock is pissed about it too  

No one possesses crowd control like he does and the only people that come remotely close are the ones that have the stand-out promos from the last two Raws. Punk, Jericho, Cena, Trips and Taker. All in all Raw was great tonight for promos/story-development. Even EVE was good. I do have to say though, no more "Rock is never here/a sellout" shit. I like the "Dwayne is an egotist" thing alot better. It annoys me that Rock has to justify himself for some shit he already addressed 10 months ago. Keep it up like they did tonight. Rock/Cena feels very real and I hope they keep it up.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The Punk/Jericho feels 10x more about actual wrestling. Rock/Cena's match is more about who comes out with the best lines, i'm scared there match is really going to disappoint


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Yeah anyone got a screenshot or video of The Rock's notes? I didn't notice them...


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Why did they have Cena walk away again like a coward. Same happened after Survivor Series.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

https://twitter.com/#!/GusRamsey/status/174351751124750336/photo/1

^^ Theres the promo notes Cena mentioned


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> can someone tell me what the fuck are cena/rock fighting about because at this point it looks like a bunch of kids calling each other names and trying to get things to trend ???


This x 1,000,000.

Fuck both of them, its all about Punk and Y2J for me now.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

scrilla said:


> anyone got a screenshot of rocky's notes?


I noticed it. But I honestly thought it was some sort of tribal lining like they do in Tibet.

I would've never thought it was noted until Cena called it, and man I fucking got rocked. I could only imagine how Rock must've felt.

And seriously, you guys kept hounding about how Rocky was gonna shit all over Cena is he had the chance to just go all out. NOTHING stopped him from doing that. And then suddenly Cena calls the Rock out for a cheat sheet and the marks are angry?

*Get fucking real.* The hate for Cena from a good number of fans has gotten downright personal. Those fans, who I'm NOT surprised are here posting, were jacking off BEGGING Rock to completely trash Cena on a personal level.

But Cena fired the first shot. Was the entire promo from both good? Not really. But that line was sick as shit. After ALL THE RANDOM JOKES Rocky has been spouting off for a year, suddenly Cena goes in and it sucks?

Wow. lol


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

Oscirus said:


> Cena runs into the ring and runs out and somehow thats ownage cuz he calls him out on the notes on his arm? Really? Low expectations I guess


It's not what he said, it was Rock's reaction to it. He visibly shook the Rock with that notes comment and the comment that Rock wouldn't care if WWE shuttered its windows the next day.

It wasn't entirely fair what Cena did, since Rock was cutting more of a kayfabe promo and then Cena came in and shit all over the real guy.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Rock/Cena is exactly like Bon Jovi/Axl Rose a few years ago. Bon Jovi was pissed that people kept going on and on about the GnR album that never got released and his band was still kicking it full time on the road. Except Bon Jovi wasn't as whiny about it. Of course, GnR did release the album and it sucked so Bon Jovi owned him.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Cena got him with the notes on the wrist line.


And momma jokes are clever. Cena's wrist line is only clever because people didn't bother to understand anything said in the promo. There are about 6735 logical explanations for said 'wrist scribblings'. 1.) It is a tv show. There's lots of pressure. Lots of last minute changes. So what? 2.) Maybe he needed a guideline? 3.) I'm fairly sure there's more to life in Rock's world than WWE. Again, lots of pressure. So on, so forth.. Catch my drift?


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

The problem for the viewers with Rocky's promo's is that his promos are designed for people who are actually in the arena, if you're not there, you don't really care all that much lol, although his promos are immense and the way he carries the crowd is absolutely amazing!

I think he more or less was sent out there to counteract Cena's points (Check) have some fun (Check) and then let Cena come out and further the feud (I now believe they are feuding over who can remember their lines better) (Check) 

Job done, got people talking. I liked what Rock said though, typical Cena running away like a little girl lol


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Once again I hate to say it but unless things change I think The Rock Job in this feud is to get owned by Cena. You see Rock is treating this feud like its another big feud in 2000/2001. John Cena is treating this as a feud where he is trying to prove that unlike The Rock he is WWE 4 life will die for company and The Rock no longer cares on that level. Let's see what happens the next 4 weeks but it might be possible that The Rock's role in this feud dating back to last year is to be a doormat for John Cena as sad as that sounds.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

gosh, that was fucking intense and real. 

but chill, that was round 1 of 5

Shits getting serious now.


----------



## Tsiakkos (Apr 26, 2011)

F**k Rock/cena. Punk/Jericho is shaping to be a classic and HBK is back next week. Can't wait to see Taker too. And what are they going o do with Kane now? Edge looks good in a movie too


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Rock debunked Cena's entire argument in the first minute, got the crowd to buy it, called him out on his lies, and said Cena fights for the company while he fights for the people. 

And Cena, out of material's new gripe against the Rock is "The Rock and Dwayne are different people and Dwayne will be scared at wrestlemania" THAT was weak, If you want to be completely honest.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Enjoy. Best I could do with no screencap software.


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

It looked like Rock was ambushed tonight, and was pissed about it.

He was burrying Cena and then, bam he got blindsided by a unrehearsed promo...don't believe the hype.


----------



## Mr_BB (Nov 20, 2011)

I think where Cena pissed off the crock was about the promo notes. look at the crock after Cena called him on it.. LOL


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Tonight made me sick to my stomach.
> 
> The Rock got owned. He didn't even TRY to bring it. As you can tell by my username he is my favorite of all time. And The Rock we seen tonight is not The Rock I grew up with. That wasn't The Rock I know. Don't know who to blame.


That's the whole Storyline. The Rock isn't The Great One we grew up and idolized as kids. He is a former wrestler turned acotr who returned for the fans. He has been gone for 7 years and isn't as good as he used to be. He is now against the prime face of the company who has passionate anger towards The Rock. The Rock didn't really see Cena as a legit threat til now when he realized Cena got the better of him. The Rock wasn't even trying, you are right on that, and he suffered for it.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Hate to say it but Cena owned rock


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Human Nature said:


> Exactly! And that's why Rocky got so flustered! That's just a line that shouldn't have been crossed.
> No one from a different era would ever say something like that, complete disrespect to the business.
> Though I have to admit Rock should have had it memorized, but at the same time dude has been crazy busy.
> Then Cena walked away with his arms tight to his side like a little kid in trouble, cause he knew what he did.


You could make the argument that if Rock wants to stay in touch with the fans and the current product then he should be ready to face promos like this. If he is going to get flustered over something like that then he should do his homework and pay attention. Reality has been the main focus of the company since Punk's shoot in the Summer of last year. How many times have they blurred the line since then? At least 5 times as many references or comments that bend of break kayfabe than we've seen in years before. The fans seem to be warming to it and honestly it fit in with what Cena was getting at.

It doesn't change the fact that they planned it.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Perhaps the notes on his hand were intentional? The Rock did look quite shaken/pissed off, but let's not forget that he's an actor and this is a storyline. I do think that some real shots have been taken by both guys, but for the most part, I think they're going with a plan. And if it gets everyone talking, like they are right now, mission accomplished.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

At least we now know that Rocky's handwriting is pretty.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Majesty said:


> Rock debunked Cena's entire argument in the first minute, got the crowd to buy it, called him out on his lies, and said Cena fights for the company while he fights for the people.
> 
> And Cena, out of material's new gripe against the Rock is "The Rock and Dwayne are different people and Dwayne will be scared at wrestlemania" THAT was weak, If you want to be completely honest.


Really?

Cause that script on his wrist really delivered his sincerity. lmao

Rock does the same shit.

Cena does the same shit.

But Cena got away with a biting remark, and you're just completely butthurt. Get over it. I'm not saying you're a dumb mark, but seriously.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Majesty said:


> Rock debunked Cena's entire argument in the first minute, got the crowd to buy it, called him out on his lies, and said Cena fights for the company while he fights for the people.
> 
> And Cena, out of material's new gripe against the Rock is "The Rock and Dwayne are different people and Dwayne will be scared at wrestlemania" THAT was weak, If you want to be completely honest.


Yeah, this is pretty much exactly what I thought. Sure, neither guy has really said a whole lot of anything regarding the match itself... Hell, I still don't know exactly what the story of this match is. But based off of what we've been provided with, The Rock has gone above and beyond Cena's lone argument. (Jokes and curse words, but hey, he's mixing it up at least)


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

What if the notes were there for show and Cena was meant to say that? Maybe they wanted to fans to go batshit crazy for this.

Thats assuming the writing is smart enough to do this...................


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

will94 said:


> Enjoy. Best I could do with no screencap software.


Fucking Ether.

Sorry Rocky marks, Dwayne got got.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

The Rock has to write notes on his wrist, because just like many other people. He no longer watches the product so obviously he needed a cliff note version of what is going on so he could follow it properly.

I just can't take this feud seriously. Yeah, Cena is the face of the company, when it's nowhere near as popular as it used to be. I'm not really sure if that is anything to be proud of.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't believe the hate in here for cena or the rock. It wasn't the best promo in the world. compared to punk and jericho it seemed like two guys just goin on and calling each other bitch and penis jokes. but it wants us to see more now. what is going to happen next week with cena and the rock. that's what matters. I'm pumped to see where they go with this. especially after how pissed the rock was after the notes comment. but seriously no one got owned tonight. I'm a huge rock fan and not a fan at all of cena but neither of them looked horrible. let;s see where this goes !


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> Really?
> 
> Cause that script on his wrist really delivered his sincerity. lmao
> 
> ...



Calling me a mark is the pot calling the kettle black and doesn't make your argument correct. Try again


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> gosh, that was fucking intense and real.
> 
> but chill, that was round 1 of 5
> 
> Shits getting serious now.


This. Holy hell reading some of the posts here is ridiculous.

I actually wonder if alot of you still think wrestling is real with all this "x owned y" shit, during BOTH the Punk/Jericho and Rock/Cena segments. Personal shots aside, this shit is all about building a feud.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

It's gonna be embarassing April 1st when in all likelihood the face of the company pins The Rock to a silent arena.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol @ people mad that Rock didn't do anything "serious." There's still how many weeks until WM? Yeah lets give the whole build up away in one night.

Btw Cena owned himself more than he owned Rocky, "I may not have balls but--" Come on Cena.

I love the Rock's promos simply because he involves the crowd so much, no one else does that at all. Only person is The Miz when he gets them to say "Really?" 

Excited to be there on 3/19, feud should really be heated by then.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Svart said:


> And momma jokes are clever. Cena's wrist line is only clever because people didn't bother to understand anything said in the promo. There are about 6735 logical explanations for said 'wrist scribblings'. 1.) It is a tv show. There's lots of pressure. Lots of last minute changes. So what? 2.) Maybe he needed a guideline? 3.) I'm fairly sure there's more to life in Rock's world than WWE. Again, lots of pressure. So on, so forth.. Catch my drift?


The Great One wouldn't need notes. It would come natural to him because he's the people's champion. Cena pointing the notes out puts a ***** in The Rocks armor, proving that The Rock is touchable on the mic and gives John Cena a temporary advantage in their feud.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Evolution said:


> It doesn't change the fact that they planned it.


Man, what a weird circle I've made. I mostly stopped using the wrestling sections of this forum because I was sick of the stupidity, and mostly used Twitter. Today Twitter was full of retard so I came here, and I find things like THIS that make me glad I did. Thank you.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I keep hearing how this feud is designed to get Cena over. WHY?

Who has been the top guy for the best part of 8 years? Who has been constantly shoved down our throats? Who has little, kids shitting their pants every time his horrible ****** music hits? There's no need for this shit anymore.

Now I ain't no Rock mark either, I've lost interest in him completely. The whole "great one" persona is gone, he's no longer the charismatic superstar of before. He's just an actor. I'm really trying, but I just don't give a shit about this "feud".

Long story short, there's no need for either of these two now. We have CM Punk.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Majesty said:


> Calling me a mark is the pot calling the kettle black and doesn't make your argument correct. Try again


In case you didn't notice, he *didn't* call you a mark.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tbh, all the thing Rock said, I could of said them without notes easily.


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

cena ripped the rock apart in the last few mins, but in the general context of the point, the rock wins. cena last week spoke about 'fighting for the boys' and 'loyalty' and all that bs and those points were absolutely squashed by rock with the reference to austin and savage, and that's pretty much the truth in wrestling. no one watches out for you, you make your own. 

i still despise cena fully. he is a massive hypocrite. he makes no point. he never sticks to his arguments and whenever he is rebuffed properly, he ignores it.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I just want to know where was "the ROCK" tonight. Serious Rock was OK, but damn I wanted him to come out and give some vintage Smackdown Hotel/HollyWood Rock type shit, lay a verbal beatdown on Cena's corny ass, lol. It was still alright though, there is still time.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe, just maybe, the whole 'notes' thing was planed? Maybe the writers aren't as bad as we think they are?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

We should be talking about Jericho/Punk promo instead, man was that good.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah as I begin to think more and more I think it was ALL planned. Incuding Cena's comment about Rock having promo notes. If so then I think WWE deserve a round of applause for making this rivalry seem incredibly legit.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

Umm. You know, you could probably say Cena has notes as well. Cena may write his own stuff but it's stuff he's memorized from writing what he's gonna say. They both do it. Don't call Rock out on it. Lets see Cena go out there without a script.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Mike` said:


> Lol @ people mad that Rock didn't do anything "serious." There's still how many weeks until WM? Yeah lets give the whole build up away in one night.
> 
> *Btw Cena owned himself more than he owned Rocky, "I may not have balls but--" Come on Cena.
> *
> ...


I don't see how Cena owned himself by (thankfully) ignoring Rocky's childish insults and choosing not to focus on them.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Pope67 said:


> I keep hearing how this feud is designed to get Cena over. WHY?
> 
> Who has been the top guy for the best part of 8 years? Who has been constantly shoved down our throats? Who has little, kids shitting their pants every time his horrible ****** music hits? There's no need for this shit anymore.
> 
> ...


It is designed to sell Cena as the greatest superstar of all time better than Hogan, Austin, or Rock. The Reason? He will *die* for WWE.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

bluestar said:


>


That's a lot of notes.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> Perhaps the notes on his hand were intentional? The Rock did look quite shaken/pissed off, but let's not forget that he's an actor and this is a storyline. I do think that some real shots have been taken by both guys, but for the most part, I think they're going with a plan. And if it gets everyone talking, like they are right now, mission accomplished.


there's always this possibility and if that's the case, rock deserves a ton of credit for basically throwing himself out there. let's face it, without knowing the pay day, the rock has wayyy more to lose in this feud than cena


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

I knew this would happen too, people love to hate things that are big so I knew people would start saying "Oh Jericho v Punk is where it is at" :lol: Not that it is a bad thing, it's human nature, people don't like mainstream things sometimes and Jericho v Punk is going to be epic too.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It's all script - the "crib notes" on the wrist are way too obvious. We're supposed to go back and see them. And if he's done that all along, it would have been spotted before.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

From Chael Sonnen:



> At #RAW. @WWEDanielBryan cheated against @CMPunk. Threw him into the guard rails. I'm disgusted. #WWE


:lmao Love this guy.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Where are all the Rock fans who just two hours ago said he was gonna crush Cena tonight? Funny how they go silent when things don't go to plan.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

MOGUNS! said:


> It looked like Rock was ambushed tonight, and was pissed about it.
> 
> He was burrying Cena and then, bam he got blindsided by a unrehearsed promo...don't believe the hype.


Yup, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> It is designed to sell Cena as the greatest superstar of all time better than Hogan, Austin, or Rock. The Reason? He will *die* for WWE.


Well sorry WWE creative, but it's not gonna happen. People will never class Cena in the same league as those guys, NEVER.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

It's odd. Y2J/Punk was definitely a much better segment than Cena/Rocky, but I found the latter more entertaining.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

corfend said:


> In case you didn't notice, he *didn't* call you a mark.


I know  he was just threatening me with it. I was pointing out that it doesn't even matter if he did, it didn't make him right


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

will94 said:


> Enjoy. Best I could do with no screencap software.


He cant even cut a promo and remember his lines. That's pathetic since I dont think there has been any other wrestler who has done this before. This just proves Rocky does not give a shit about the WWE anymore and his promo was a huge lie.


----------



## beggarman (Feb 23, 2012)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> Rock destroyed Cena? Im no cena mark, I'm actually more of a Rocky mark than anything as I grew up in the AE. But where did Cena get destroyed? What the rock's promo was tonight, was nothing more than a glorified name-calling session.


If you actually listened to it you would have heard that 

1. He said that cena is unwanted by the fans. Something smarks have been saying for years.

2. He called out all the guys complaining for not being men, and fighting their own battles.

3. He called cena out for not being entertaining.

4. He showed Cena that he can't work the crowd like the Rock can. 

He basically said that Cena is not doing his job.

He didn't directly address everything cena said, but he said enough for Cena to need to come out there to piss on his parade. 


Besides, hasn't the whole Roc/cena feud been a name-calling session? What else are they gonna talk about? Trigonometry?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah Punk/Jericho is what it's all about. Jesus did that get me hyped as fuck! Punk can hype a fucking match no problem.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Really?
> 
> Cause that script on his wrist really delivered his sincerity. lmao
> 
> ...


How does wrist writing = lack of sincerity? You're taking something and bending it to suit your feelings, which shows your bias. Get over it.

But let's say Cena did have a point with the wrist writing. Rock still has an entire career with character changing moments that helped him succeed, which was the central point of Rock's promo.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

RockCold said:


> Maybe, just maybe, the whole 'notes' thing was planed? Maybe the writers aren't as bad as we think they are?


That's my second theory.

Actually, I HOPE that's what happened lol. Cause man that looked serious.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

CenationHLR said:


> He cant even cut a promo and remember what his lines. *That's pathetic since I dont think there has been any other wrestler who has done this before.* This just proves Rocky does not give a shit about the WWE anymore and his promo was a huge lie.


They do. Get over it


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

It really is just an amazing stupendous coincidence that the VERY WEEK AFTER Cena cuts a hot promo on The Rock basically giving up The Rock to become a Hollywood actor............................. that The Rock suddenly has promo notes on his arm. 

I mean, wow. you'd almost think this show was scripted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Apollosol said:


> Umm. You know, you could probably say Cena has notes as well. Cena may write his own stuff but it's stuff he's memorized from writing what he's gonna say. They both do it. Don't call Rock out on it. Lets see Cena go out there without a script.


You completely missed the point of the comment. It's not that it's scripted, it's that Rock had to write notes on his arm to get him through the promo.

They all have scripts or bullet points for promos. Cena's calling out Rock for having to bring a note card on his arm to remember his promo instead of taking time to remember it or go off the cuff with it.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

These two are doing a hell of a job right now. They're actually making me wonder if this work is becoming a shoot. I never thought that would be possible again in this day and age.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Gotta love how all of this forum is on Cena's jock now, but every other week they're so anti-Cena. The IWC flip flops so much.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Evolution said:


> You could make the argument that if Rock wants to stay in touch with the fans and the current product then he should be ready to face promos like this. If he is going to get flustered over something like that then he should do his homework and pay attention. Reality has been the main focus of the company since Punk's shoot in the Summer of last year. How many times have they blurred the line since then? At least 5 times as many references or comments that bend of break kayfabe than we've seen in years before. The fans seem to be warming to it and honestly it fit in with what Cena was getting at.
> 
> It doesn't change the fact that they planned it.


I'll have to agree with you there. Rock definitely should have been prepared.

But I don't agree that it was planned....Rock isn't THAT great of an actor. 
To get red eyed, heavy breathing, bucking up to John, and then stumbling over his last few lines.
He deserves an Oscar then. That was way too real. He was legit pissed, surprised, and flustered.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Bubz said:


> Yeah Punk/Jericho is what it's all about. Jesus did that get me hyped as fuck! Punk can hype a fucking match no problem.


Absolutely.

You know, a year ago I was one of the guys who would bang on about the Attitude era and how the current product is balls,, but now I don't care, Punk is the man!
That's right, I'm a dirty little mark cunt, come at me haters!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's really a shame that Punk/Jericho had to happen at the same Mania as Rock/Cena and Triple H/Taker. All three will be Mania Main-Events but Punk/Jericho would of definitely been a good match to go last on a Mania with the work they've done so far.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

We almost had a "Real Moment In Wrestling" tonight Rock was about to punch Cena over those 2 comments


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

CenationHLR said:


> He cant even cut a promo and remember his lines. That's pathetic since I dont think there has been any other wrestler who has done this before. This just proves Rocky does not give a shit about the WWE anymore and his promo was a huge lie.


your sig disregards your intelligence dude. that is all. 

as for notes on his hand? is that against the law or sth? what the hell does that prove? he can't remember what he's gna say? the dude's human. 

note or not, before cena interrupted- the rock didn't have to say a word and he communicated with the fans almost telepathically. you have to respect that. no one else IN THE WORLD can do that. hell get obama up the day he killed osama, he wouldn't control the crowd like that.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

WWE are doing an incredible job to be fair to them. They are splitting the crowed quite nicely, almost no one would side with Cena this time 12 months ago, now (People who previously thought Cena was a piece of shit, btw why is no one mentioning the Miz burial with a fucking goofy grin?) are no siding with him..against THE ROCK!

Incredible...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

stadw0n306 said:


> We should be talking about Jericho/Punk promo instead, man was that good.


Now that promo exchange was great and I'm excited for that match. Thank god they decided not to use the WWE title for Rock/Cena. I just have a feeling that the Rock/Cena build will pretty much be like this until the go-home show where they lay hands on each other. We know Cena's going to get booed in Miami, we know WWE won't stop trying to get us to cheer Cena to the detriment of anything else, we know unless something drastic changes this is how the promos will go and quite honestly I'm not looking forward to CatchPhrase War 2012 by the Rock while Cena comes off as the biggest douche ever trying to please the boys in the back. Just get to punching each other please.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Headliner said:


> It's really a shame that Punk/Jericho had to happen at the same Mania as Rock/Cena and Triple H/Taker. All three will be Mania Main-Events but Punk/Jericho would of definitely been a good match to go last on a Mania with the work they've done so far.


You can't really say that right now because shit can turn out differently.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

will94 said:


> You completely missed the point of the comment. It's not that it's scripted, it's that Rock had to write notes on his arm to get him through the promo.
> 
> They all have scripts or bullet points for promos. Cena's calling out Rock for having to bring a note card on his arm to remember his promo instead of taking time to remember it or go off the cuff with it.


why in the world did rock decide to write notes on his arms this time? i dont get it, he's never needed them before. must be getting old...


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

What an episode. I marked when Kane cleaned house.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It doesn't mean there is a lack of sincerity, it means there is a lack of ability. He's rusty after not being active. It's possible to have a ring rust of sorts on the microphone too.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> why in the world did rock decide to write notes on his arms this time? i dont get it, he's never needed them before. must be getting old...


Probably a list of bullshit vince wanted him to get trending on twitter =p


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

The line about Cenas balls and the camo was ten times more of a burn to me. Shit was hilarious. The fans seemed to agree.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Svart said:


> How does wrist writing = lack of sincerity? You're taking something and bending it to suit your feelings, which shows your bias. Get over it.


*blinks*

For a *entire year* all I've done is shit on both of them because, honestly, this feud is ridiculous. There's no real reason of main theme besides "I just don't like you" to have this feud.

But hey, you came here in June. You didn't know. It's all good. I'm not bias. If Rocky says something insane, I mark. If Cena says something insane, I mark, like I just did.

But I'm not gonna hang myself over every single word and try to find the philosophical meaning behind their promos. Bending it to my feelings? He probably thought of the balls and whatnot jokes before hand. *What else would be on his wrist, really?*

Imagine a guy telling you how much he loves all of you, but he's reading it on a piece of paper. OH YEAH. LET'S MARK FOR THAT SHIT.

No. Just no. Bias? Please. Cena correctly called him out for reading on a script and it stung. Deal with it.

But honestly, I just want to think it's a work.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

corfend said:


> It's odd. Y2J/Punk was definitely a much better segment than Cena/Rocky, but I found the latter more entertaining.


Seems to me then that Cena/Rocky was definitely the much better segment unk2


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Where the hell's Rock316AE? Is he always gone after RAW?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I dunno. I thought Cena was better tonight, but mostly only because Rocky was incredibly weak. The only promo that was worse tonight was Eve's. Think about that.

Meanwhile, I love the stories that the main events at WM are telling. They're simple and credible stories - who's best in the world, who loves the company more, whether the last guard of a bygone era should destroy each other, etc. No Vickie Guerrero love triangles or messy Miz/Rock/Cena clusterfucks.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Rock/Cena stole the show. Right now interest in Wrestlemania matches for me goes"

1.Rock/Cena
2. Taker/Trips
3. Punk/jericho

In that order of interest.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

What about Kane? Will he be in the MITB match or inject himself in the tag match?


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

You just know Bboy is jerking off lol


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*For the people calling out Rock for having bullet points written on his wrist, did they forget that Punk had bullet points on his wrist tape during his "shoot" promo last year?*


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Evolution said:


> It doesn't mean there is a lack of sincerity, it means there is a lack of ability. He's rusty after not being active. It's possible to have a ring rust of sorts on the microphone too.


But it COULD mean a lack of sincerity. 

I think that's what Cena is trying to explain. That The Rock didn't return to WWE, but "Dwayne" returned instead, playing the character of The Rock. As seen tonight reading his "script".


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

To be fair, if you had a message to relay to 18,000 people that were all gunna go ape shit to every line you say... you'd prolly want a few jot notes to keep it on track. Especially when those 18,000 chant everything you say, including "kung pao bitch" lol.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Well my interest in Mania matches goes like this - 

1) Punk v Jericho
2) Punk v Jericho
3) Punk v Jericho


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

And I'm not buying the fact that Rock is being used as Cena's doormat. It's the Rock. He shouldn't have to be used as one. It's just the fact that Dwayne is no longer the standard bearer for a mic worker (not that he really was with Flair, Piper, Savage, and Roberts being better mic workers than him). Punk, Jericho, and Cena showed him up in that department tonight and he had no answer. The Rock of 1999, 2001, or even 2003 would have buried Cena. Dwayne Johnson cannot do that.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

sideon said:


> *For the people calling out Rock for having bullet points written on his wrist, did they forget that Punk had bullet points on his wrist tape during his "shoot" promo last year?*


You are missing the point... The shocking thing was Cena basically calling him out on it to the point where everyone is focussed on that.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm just thinking, this could all go tits up for WWE. People could end up hating both Rock and Cena. Hell, I know I do!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Evolution said:


> It doesn't mean there is a lack of sincerity, it means there is a lack of ability. He's rusty after not being active. It's possible to have a ring rust of sorts on the microphone too.


Rock delivered a great promo after not being active for 7 years last year.Tonight, he just had a terrible promo tonight.simple.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tony316 said:


> Cena 1 - Rock 0


More like Cena 1 - Rock 1,000,000. Amiright? :jay2


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

besides for the top 4 matches at wrestlemania, the rest of the card will suck...a cody/big show match, some gm power struggle match, a divas match, and some last minute forced feuds to fill out the rest of the card at wrestlemania..

its nice that the top 3 , maybe top 4 matches are strong but wrestlemania is 4 hours and after those 4 matches, the rest of the card looks like it will suck


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Should be awesome to hear how the Rock comes back next week. Just to let people know....this is the WWE here, there's a fair chance that was planned, and even if it wasn't it just up'd the ante BIG TIME in terms of the perceived heat between the two. The Rock's part about mentioning how the other legend's didn't have to fight for anyone but themselves was GREAT. But remember here, Cena HAS TO LOOK GREAT. The WWE WILL NOT have the face of their company get destroyed 5 weeks before mania. They're trying to have Cena get some leverage cause everyone knows that the crowd at mania is gonna be 90/10 for The Rock. Even if Cena pretty much clowned The Rock on the mic tonight it won't even matter cause crowds over the next week will Route for the Returning legend/icon. 

In fact....If anyone can actually think about what was said; Cena saying the difference between The Rock and Dwayne made complete and utter since, ESPECIALLY WHEN ADDING THE WRITTEN LINES PART. It was genius line because that's something THE ROCK, who whether people like it or not is revered as perhaps the best mic worker ever, wouldn't do. Anyone who knows about the Rock's character knows that if someone goes in to the ring and does what Cena did, wouldn't even make it out the ring (kayfabe wise) or would just be comnpletly owned. In fact, i think it was kind of refreshing (yet sad) to see the Rock get flustered like that, because as others said that should be a reminder that it's game time for The Rock and he's gotta step it; Go "toronto 03" on him, do "billy prays to God" on him, or tear him apart like he did to Hogan in 2003 on Smackdown. But that can't happen yet, if it even does, because Cena, as was pointed out, gets booed night in and night out, and at Mania if the WWE doesn't want to be embarrassed again by hyping a match for a year only to have the top face be booed like never before , Cena has to, dare i say it, appear to even look superior to the Rock <<< Also remember, The Rock has NO PROBLEM making other people look like Gold in feuds; remember that, that's a big part of while he's respected.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay, maybe saying Rock wasn't sincere was crossing the line.

But you gotta admit, knowing there were lines written on his wrist is hilarious lol


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok I just saw it... I was expecting to see some massive low blow by cena, and the rock getting all flustered- he just got a nice little dig in at him thats all, I doubt rock was really that pissed. good promo by both of them.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

yourmumsface17 said:


> WWE are doing an incredible job to be fair to them. They are splitting the crowed quite nicely, almost no one would side with Cena this time 12 months ago, now (People who previously thought Cena was a piece of shit, btw why is no one mentioning the Miz burial with a fucking goofy grin?) are no siding with him..against THE ROCK!
> 
> Incredible...


Although this wasn't directed at me or anyone in specific, I do want to state that even though Rock did get owned by Cena and that Cena actually did a better job tonight, I'm still a Rock mark and hoping that Rock retaliates next week...

... and NOT by having the fans chant catchphrases and getting stuff to trend on twitter, but by actually laying a verbal ass whooping right to Cena. If this is going to be a one-sided with Cena owning Rock every week, this feud will get boring fast.


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

Arthurgos said:


> You are missing the point... The shocking thing was Cena basically calling him out on it to the point where everyone is focussed on that.


not really. it depends on how people perceive it. it seemed like a low blow to me. the rock responded to cena's silly arguments from last week and cena just came and took the argument out of context because he realized that the argument about 'not being here' was squashed


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

Someone plz just search the WWE youtube archives and see if you can find another occassion where the rock had notes on his wrist cause thats the first time I've seen that. That'll set things straight.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> Okay, maybe saying Rock wasn't sincere was crossing the line.
> 
> But you gotta admit, knowing there were lines written on his wrist is hilarious lol


not really...as a rock fan...it kind of stings lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Tonight made me sick to my stomach.
> 
> The Rock got owned. He didn't even TRY to bring it. As you can tell by my username he is my favorite of all time. And The Rock we seen tonight is not The Rock I grew up with. That wasn't The Rock I know. Don't know who to blame.


an objective Rock mark? +rep...well said.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, I'm pretty much secured on Cenas side now after that. The Rocks promo was so fucking boring until Cena came out. I mean he said the same stuff as always (i'm not going away, i'll always be a part of WWE) and then just called Cena shitty names and petty isults, tried to get said shitty insults trending on twitter, paused for ages while people tried to chant said insults, and then he breaks kayfabe pretty much by saying that the fans don't want to see Cena (even though he's been pushed as the main star for years now) and he's being shoved down their throats and what not. Neither guy has a real storyline to work with or a feud, so they both have to come up with personal stuff. Cenas points last week were far and away better than anything Rocky said this week, not to mention Cena last week and this week on the mic was 2x as entertaining as The Rock was. Tonight Cena definitely had the upper hand and was actually, you know...entertaining. The notes on the arm line was great and caught me off guard, and while it might have been planned, Rocky certainly didn't like it at all. Cena was so much better even if just for the fact that what he said wasn't childish and he wasn't more bothered about fucking twitter.

The problem now is that each guy has said all they can. Whats Rock going to do now? Come up with more shitty names that involve 'bitch' or genitals? I like The Rock a lot, but that was bad tonight.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> Perhaps the notes on his hand were intentional? The Rock did look quite shaken/pissed off, but let's not forget that he's an actor and this is a storyline. I do think that some real shots have been taken by both guys, but for the most part, I think they're going with a plan. And if it gets everyone talking, like they are right now, mission accomplished.


This is actually what I was thinking. Rocky didn't really make an effort to hide the fact that he had the notes on his wrist. Like he wanted us to see them.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I really don't see how Cena owned the Rock. Rock buried Cena and the entire locker room. I don't know how some of you can sit here and actually think Cena got the better of him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> After Raw went off the air, The Rock grabbed the mic again and got a "Fruity Pebbles" chant going. He pretty much re-did the promo during Raw, talked about living and going to school in Portland, and his dad being a promoter in the Northwest.
> 
> *Rock then pointed out a fan with a John Cena shirt on and asked him how old he is. The fans 21 and Rock said, "Look, a 21-year-old virgin." It came across classless, according to Derek, then Rock said, "Rise above hate? How about you rise above these nuts." *He then told the little kids not to listen to him. He found a kid on the front row and asked what his name is. He then got the kid's name chanted. Rock posed some more and left.


That actually sounds a little hilarious. Not sure how it came across as classless.


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

Rock looked pretty pissed. He mouthed motherf*cker and something else to the camera.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Headliner said:


> That actually sounds a little hilarious. Not sure how it came across as classless.


Nothing is sacred anymore lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Headliner said:


> That actually sounds a little hilarious. Not sure how it came across as classless.


Be a star Rocky. Be a star.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

The Main Headliner said:


> Should be awesome to hear how the Rock comes back next week. Just to let people know....this is the WWE here, there's a fair chance that was planned, and even if it wasn't it just up'd the ante BIG TIME in terms of the perceived heat between the two. The Rock's part about mentioning how the other legend's didn't have to fight for anyone but themselves was GREAT. But remember here, Cena HAS TO LOOK GREAT. The WWE WILL NOT have the face of their company get destroyed 5 weeks before mania. They're trying to have Cena get some leverage cause everyone knows that the crowd at mania is gonna be 90/10 for The Rock. Even if Cena pretty much clowned The Rock on the mic tonight it won't even matter cause crowds over the next week will Route for the Returning legend/icon.
> 
> In fact....If anyone can actually think about what was said; Cena saying the difference between The Rock and Dwayne made complete and utter since, ESPECIALLY WHEN ADDING THE WRITTEN LINES PART. It was genius line because that's something THE ROCK, who whether people like it or not is revered as perhaps the best mic worker ever, wouldn't do. Anyone who knows about the Rock's character knows that if someone goes in to the ring and does what Cena did, wouldn't even make it out the ring (kayfabe wise) or would just be comnpletly owned. In fact, i think it was kind of refreshing (yet sad) to see the Rock get flustered like that, because as others said that should be a reminder that it's game time for The Rock and he's gotta step it; Go "toronto 03" on him, do "billy prays to God" on him, or tear him apart like he did to Hogan in 2003 on Smackdown. But that can't happen yet, if it even does, because Cena, as was pointed out, gets booed night in and night out, and at Mania if the WWE doesn't want to be embarrassed again by hyping a match for a year only to have the top face be booed like never before , Cena has to, dare i say it, appear to even look superior to the Rock <<< Also remember, The Rock has NO PROBLEM making other people look like Gold in feuds; remember that, that's a big part of while he's respected.


I get what your saying here dude and hopefully that's the case. If not, talk about ambush.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I've always been firmly in the "stop bitching and enjoy the show" camp, but I can't enjoy this shit. Why? Because I have nobody to cheer for.

The whole point is to cheer your guy and boo the other guy. The Rock and John Cena both come across as stuck up, arrogant, hypocritical dickheads, so how am I supposed to give a shit about either?

TBH my perfect Wrestlemania ending would be to see them both job the fuck out to Punk and Austin in a tag team match.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

It was a good promo. To me Rock seemed nervous but nothing wrong with that. Can't wait for WM.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> This is actually what I was thinking. Rocky didn't really make an effort to hide the fact that he had the notes on his wrist. Like he wanted us to see them.


Of course it is all pre-planned- you can't possibly believe that cena is really that big of a brainwashed mark to believe the shit he's saying. the 'backstage heat' on the rock is probably a work too. Great job by wwe of getting people talking though.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm really wondering how they're going to end Mania now. Say Cena wins...

Are they going to hug it out ala Rock/Hogan? Surely no, not after tonight.

And then assume Rock wins. Just some posing to end the show? Weak.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

psx71 said:


> I'm really wondering how they're going to end Mania now. Say Cena wins...
> 
> Are they going to hug it out ala Rock/Hogan? Surely no, not after tonight.
> 
> And the say Rock wins. Just some posing to end the show? Weak.


Well, Hogan did ram the ambulance Rock was in with a truck before mania.


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

psx71 said:


> I'm really wondering how they're going to end Mania now. Say Cena wins...
> 
> Are they going to hug it out ala Rock/Hogan? Surely no, not after tonight.
> 
> And then assume Rock wins. Just some posing to end the show? Weak.


the way they're building this story..making it seem 'real'. i expect something massive. something huge at the end. cena in all likeliness will turn heel by doing something incredible that will have all of miami shocked in silence. 

can't wait.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> And I'm not buying the fact that Rock is being used as Cena's doormat. It's the Rock. He shouldn't have to be used as one. It's just the fact that Dwayne is no longer the standard bearer for a mic worker (not that he really was with Flair, Piper, Savage, and Roberts being better mic workers than him). Punk, Jericho, and Cena showed him up in that department tonight and he had no answer. The Rock of 1999, 2001, or even 2003 would have buried Cena. Dwayne Johnson cannot do that.


And if he would have buried Cena, what would be the point of the feud? Rock buries Cena, feud over. Done. Come on.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

LOL of course it was worked. 

Week 1: Cena mocks The Rock for stopping being The Rock and instead becoming Hollywood douchebag Dwayne Johnson
Week 2: All of a sudden, the greatest promo man (arguably) in the business suddenly needs notes on his wrist. Which by the way are incredibly visible and on-camera half a dozen times, which he makes no efforts to hide.

And oh yeah he doesn't even go into The Rock character at all. 

Either Cena is the most amazing perceptive future seeing person there ever was......................... or gee maybe this is a storyline.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Bubz said:


> Well, Hogan did ram the ambulance Rock was in with a truck before mania.


Really? Didn't watch back then. Well then, we might actually see Rock/Cena hug it out? I still don't think so. What Cena pointed out tonight on the whole wrists thing sounded like a legit shoot. Rocky looked PISSED


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cena's turning heel, then. He'll be the guy he criticized Rock as a proud corporate heel for the company. There is really no way they can do a respect angle after all this.



> And if he would have buried Cena, what would be the point of the feud? Rock buries Cena, feud over. Done. Come on.


Then you would have an entertaining feud with two men going back and forth verbally without touching each other before their Mania match. Rock has been made to look like a bitch two weeks now. 

*The Rock* of all people.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rock's back again next week, right?


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

psx71 said:


> Really? Didn't watch back then. Well then, we might actually see Rock/Cena hug it out? I still don't think so. What Cena pointed out tonight on the whole wrists thing sounded like a legit shoot. Rocky looked PISSED


you didn't watch wrestling back then? 

if so you missed out on probably the best feud ever leading up to wm 18.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm looking forward for the Rock to keep running down Cena for the next 5 weeks till mania. It's gonna be great!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

sideon said:


> *For the people calling out Rock for having bullet points written on his wrist, did they forget that Punk had bullet points on his wrist tape during his "shoot" promo last year?*


Got proof?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Rock's back again next week, right?


All throughout Mania and the night after. So yes.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol at the flip flopping, revisionist, mindless co-signing this forum does. First Cm Punk is the best mic worker in the company, due to his shoot promo, then fast forward a few months later and he's a corny second coming of Cena. 

Then you have The Miz, who went from having a bunch of fanatical dickriders, get turned on recently because of a belief that he's not as passionate as he used to be. Which is bullshit, the Miz has always been a questionable talent, with few redeemable qualities. It's just the amount of jobbing he's been doing lately has skewered people's perceptions.

And now you have The Rock, being scrutinize for not being as "passionate" or not being as electrifying as he used to. First of all, of course The Rock isn't going to "bring it" like he used to, nor he going to be the same guy you grew up with. This is a post-retirement Rocky, who has now achieved a untouchable legend status. He isn't going to show up and have the same swag as a nation's Rock, The Corporate Rock, or Hollywood Rock. Note the distinct incarnations he has undergone. Part of what makes The Rock so great is evolution his character goes through. He always tweaked his character to keep it fresh. This current Rocky is just another incarnation. A more down to earth version than his previous incarnations. If he came out doing the same schtick he did in 1998, you same people would be shitting on him for it.

The problem isn't his Character, It's people having disproportionate standards. They're either to high or to low, hence why the same people that will praise a mid card hack's promo skills will be quick to criticize a Rock promo. Likewise the same people who shit all over Cena, will praise him for fairing well against Rocky. This comes from having a skewered perception. Cena only seemed better than Rock, not because he actually was, but because of how lackluster his promos normally are. And lol at all the people reiterating he owned rocky. Typical IWC co-signing. I understand subjectivity, but I can easily differentiate personal opinions from mindless bandwagoning. Look at the examples I put at the beginning of post to see what I mean.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I felt like Raw started strong with the Punk/Jericho promo with Jericho's post match beating being really well done, and ended very strong with last 20 minutes involving Rock & Cena. 

Everything else in between was forgettable and/or pointless, but it was book ended by such quality segments that I gotta give Raw a big thumbs up.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

psx71 said:


> All throughout Mania and the night after. So yes.


Alright, just making sure. 

Badass.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> And if he would have buried Cena, what would be the point of the feud? Rock buries Cena, feud over. Done. Come on.


Absolutely, we all know what Rock can do, but why would he? Even if he does eventually bury Cena with a promo (which I doubt he will) it won't be four weeks before Mania. They've got the potential for a massive buyrate, there's no way they kill the feud this early.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Rock's back again next week, right?


Yes, I believe so. Not really looking forward to it, dont wanna see how Cena embarrasses him again.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

rahulcfc26 said:


> you didn't watch wrestling back then?
> 
> if so you missed out on probably the best feud ever leading up to wm 18.


It was weird with me. Watch 1999-WrestleMania 17, stopped for whatever reason. Then started again watching from Royal Rumble 2004-WrestleMania 22 and now from WrestleMania 26 to current. Definitely don't plan on stopping now. Lifelong fan for sure.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Well remember Rock calls the shots, so anything that happens, Rock allows it to happen so if he does become a doormat then apparently Rock has no problem with it.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Well remember Rock calls the shots, so anything that happens, Rock allows it to happen so if he does become a doormat then apparently Rock has no problem with it.


not sure that's exactly the case, after seeing how angry he got tonight.


----------



## bob1255 (Feb 20, 2012)

YEAA A 2 MINUTE TAG TEAM SQUASH MATCH WITH THE AUDIENCE BEING MORONS AS USUAL. gotta love the audience.
100$ that sheamus never legitimately gets pinned for atleast 12 months.
step 1: kiss hhhs ass
step 2: repeat step one multiple times
step 3: become the next john [email protected][email protected]@


and vince wonders why wwe lost so much money.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> not sure that's exactly the case, after seeing how angry he got tonight.


You do realize that The Rock is an actor, right? And it's good when wrestlers look legit pissed off, it's something that most of the roster lacks.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL at those people who think the WWE and the Rock put those lines on his wrists on purpose for them to be noticed on TV and build an angle out of it. The same company who gives Natalya a farting gimmick.

I don't think it's a big deal that the Rock did that but I'm 99% sure that John Cena came up with that on his own and it fits perfecty on what Cena has been saying the entire time. If The Rock wants go out there and make fun of Cena for 20 minutes, saying he has no balls then he better be on top of his game.


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

metr0man said:


> LOL of course it was worked.
> 
> Week 1: Cena mocks The Rock for stopping being The Rock and instead becoming Hollywood douchebag Dwayne Johnson
> Week 2: All of a sudden, the greatest promo man (arguably) in the business suddenly needs notes on his wrist. Which by the way are incredibly visible and on-camera half a dozen times, which he makes no efforts to hide.
> ...


I can see this. Dude's never ever had notes on his wrist before, never looks at them during the entire promo, and yet Cena mentions it right on the day of. Yeah okay.

it's not working either. Cena's still the chump in my eyes. It would be good if they brought into play basically what the rock has been saying and should be more important. Cena not being very good. Rock talking about no one fighting for him or any of the other attitude guys, and how he fights for the crowd who is sick of him every single night, meant more to me than Cena going, "oh you use notes. Oh I don't like Dwayne"


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> not sure that's exactly the case, after seeing how angry he got tonight.


Maybe he's really good at acting. But yeah, he did look super pissed and was a bit shaken afterwards.


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

SummerLove said:


> Yes, I believe so. Not really looking forward to it, dont wanna see how Cena embarrasses him again.


i dont see how cena 'embarassed' him? why is the wrist thing so insulting? this thing happens everywhere. write on my forearms before a presentation and people know this. why is this so insulting? maybe im missing something. 

as for the whole feud? wasnt the rock actually present at raw last week but wwe didnt let him interrupt cena yet they did that today? makes you wonder about the 'realness' of the situation.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So people are saying Rock got owned because he had lines written on his arm? This is the Rock for crying out loud! That doesn't take away from the fact that he's a 1,000,000 times better than Cena in every way fathomable.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

rahulcfc26 said:


> i dont see how cena 'embarassed' him? why is the wrist thing so insulting? this thing happens everywhere. write on my forearms before a presentation and people know this. why is this so insulting? maybe im missing something.
> 
> as for the whole feud? wasnt the rock actually present at raw last week but wwe didnt let him interrupt cena yet they did that today? makes you wonder about the 'realness' of the situation.


not exactly the notes crap, ive gotten over that now, just the fact that he's outshined him promo-wise


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

metr0man said:


> LOL of course it was worked.
> 
> Week 1: Cena mocks The Rock for stopping being The Rock and instead becoming Hollywood douchebag Dwayne Johnson
> Week 2: All of a sudden, the greatest promo man (arguably) in the business suddenly needs notes on his wrist. Which by the way are incredibly visible and on-camera half a dozen times, which he makes no efforts to hide.
> ...


He made no effort to hide it because it's no big deal.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Well remember Rock calls the shots, so anything that happens, Rock allows it to happen so if he does become a doormat then apparently Rock has no problem with it.


I figure the same thing but he seemed legitimately pissed off. What could be likely though is that what we're confusing for "anger at Cena" could have been frustration with himself after such a shitty promo. It super evident when he lost control while wrapping it up and then when he threw the mic behind him. 

Another thing that makes it odd is if you go to WWE and read the summary of tonight, they're saying Rock got the upperhand in the promo. Which is definitely not what was played out tonight. If the note line was a shoot then the most likely damage control would be to write in the articles that Rock got the upper hand tonight, which they've done.

Very interesting.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I can't figure it out, which makes it great. Did Cena ad lib or was it scripted and Rock acted it out really good? I guess thats what makes this promo really good IMO.


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

make no mistake about it though, having see pretty much the entirity of the rock's career. the rock at his best (even now) > john cena.

everybody should know this.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

rahulcfc26 said:


> make no mistake about it though, having see pretty much the entirity of the rock's career. the rock at his best (even now) > john cena.
> 
> everybody should know this.


I think it's common knowledge that back in the day, guys like Rock, Austin or even Foley would crush Cena. Rock is clearly holding back now.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> I can't figure it out, which makes it great. Did Cena ad lib or was it scripted and Rock acted it out really good? I guess thats what makes this promo really good IMO.


Would be nearly impossible to figure it out as well, unless someone came out and said that it was scripted or not. With Rock's acting it isn't hard for him to make everyone think that he's legit pissed.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't know if this has already been posted:


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

There's people saying it was scripted but I just can't see creative coming up with something this ingenuous. Next week will be huge. Especially if The Rock gets his shit together again.


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

SummerLove said:


> not exactly the notes crap, ive gotten over that now, just the fact that he's outshined him promo-wise


ever since his 2011 return, rock's promos in terms of insults and in comparison to the rock of old was always weak. what was interesting and intriguing..and still is- it's the way he controls the majority of the crowd without even opening his mouth. for the first five mins it was just people chanting his name. is there anybody else in the world that can do this sort of thing? no sportsman, no entertainer is so overwhelmingly appreciated. only once did he absolutely destroy cena and broke all sorts of boundaries in doing so- his youtube video insulting john cena.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol at people thinking Cena owned Rock just because he said he had notes written on his arm. People on this board tend to follow what everyone else says about Rock being "Flustered" or "Cena owning The Rock". The Rock promo was alright. But why aren't people talking about how The Rock completely shot down Cena points of him not being there every week? Cena tends to go off topic, Why? Because Rock responded to everything Cena said last week. The Rock needs to win at Wm, end of story. He's not coming back to the WWE, after 7 years to lose to a man that is already the face of the company. Specially not in his hometown.


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm waiting to hear the reports, because I don't think that Cena was even supposed to come back out, and looking at how long it seemed to run over and the way Rock was completely lost, confused and pissed I think he was ambushed.

Coulda been scripted but it didn't seem that way, and I'm a 25 year plus fan, who's seen every kind of work that there is.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

So is the feud about how The Rock isn't The Rock and how he is now Dwayne? Well from Cena's point of view?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

If you look at it, while Cena is talking the Rock is walking around back and forth. When Cena drops that line, Rock immediately stops and walks into Cena, looking him right in the eye as if saying "Is this really how you want to play it".

No way that line was planned beforehand.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

> In a segment for the live crowd after The Miz lost, he threw a fit demanding an authority figure come out and give him a Wrestlemania match. HHH came out and pedigreed and crotch chopped him.
> 
> - PWInsider



:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao miz


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao OH MY GOD, that's hilarious.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Redrox said:


> :lmao


Oh no. That's horrible. Poor Miz.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Tony Tornado said:


> If you look at it, while Cena is talking the Rock is walking around back and forth. When Cena drops that line, Rock immediately stops and walks into Cena, looking him right in the eye as if saying "Is this really how you want to play it".
> 
> No way that line was planned beforehand.


Yes it was. He's the fucking Rock...he dosen't need promo cues. Stop failing to kayfabe.


However, as I've said in other threads, it's unfair how they're having Rock cut Santino-esq comedy promos while letting Cena bury him with a shoot.


I woulden't be surprised if next week Cena tells the kids to boycott Rock's movies. Vince must have a grudge or something...."My top star is better then you in every way".

That facebook promo Rock did is all he needed to say.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

MOGUNS! said:


> I'm waiting to hear the reports, because I don't think that Cena was even supposed to come back out, and looking at how long it seemed to run over and the way Rock was completely lost, confused and pissed I think he was ambushed.
> 
> Coulda been scripted but it didn't seem that way, and I'm a 25 year plus fan, who's seen every kind of work that there is.


This.
Rock's a great actor, but he's not THAT great!


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

i expect rock to bring it next week. a promo where he doesnt refer to fans or social media. just plain out calls out cena. 

a man can only take so much before he starts throwing toys out the pram


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

People did want Triple H vs. Miz. That's the closest Triple H will get to putting the Miz over 8*D


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> This.
> Rock's a great actor, but he's not THAT great!


If that's true, then Rock would have buried Cena. Though yes, the pause was awkword. Maybe Rock just had a brain freeze...we all know he promos unscripted.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk/Jericho stole the show from me. Was so engaging.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn I wish they would of showed that Miz burial on TV.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That Punk/Jericho opener was fucking awesome. As a matter of fact the first thirty minutes of that show was awesome from the promo to the champion/champion match to the post match antics. Just great.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

Yea. The Rock will do better next Monday. He won't be caught of guard again. Whether if he needs a full arm of notes or w/e, he really needs to return the favor back at Cena. Do it Rock. I don't care if you don't write your own stuff or notes. Entertain us like no one can...... and stop it with all the pauses for chants.... We get it. You're a puppet master.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Damn I wish they would of showed that Miz burial on TV.


Remember when HHH did that to the irrelevant Ryder? And now Ryder has (until now) TV time every week?

It's not a burial.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> If that's true, then Rock would have buried Cena. Though yes, the pause was awkword. Maybe Rock just had a brain freeze...we all know he promos unscripted.


I would like to believe that Rocky let Cena do this and it was all planned but Rock had no comeback whatsoever and legitimately looked like he wanted to punch Cena in the face. Then he was so flustered and stumbled over everything he was going to say once Cena left. He looked like he felt disrespected, was extremely displeased, pissed, and stunned. Like I said before, he had red eyes, heavy breathing, etc. Rock's good, but not that good...

I feel like he'll get his comeback next week, and not take this feud so lightly. 
He'll get his edge back.
I'm positive that woke him up!


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

i expect rock to bring it next week. a promo where he doesnt refer to fans or social media. just plain out calls out cena. 

a man can only take so much before he starts throwing toys out the pram


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Think about, guys. Why would he need notes in a promo where he said nothing out his ordinary catchphrases? If you watch the segment again there's four times where The Rock shows his wrist to the camera and zero times where he actually reads his wrist.

I've got the promo from his return last year in 780p and can confirm there was no notes that night. That was a much longer and diverse promo with more points, not to mention his first in 7 years. Why would he not need notes then and need them this time?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I will be the first to admit that I'm not a big Cena fan (at least, of his current form). But tonight, yeah, he came out and was quick, to the point, and sharp in his promo, whereas the Rock was kinda lame. Seriously, I haven't given a fuck about twitter since the beginning, and hearing him say all of these corny catchphrases like kung pow bitch, lady parts and fruity pebbles is really stupid and cringe worthy, especially when he said it'd be trending right now. I don't care, its a wrestling show, keep the ......y twitter references out of it. Please note those who dislike CM Punk's corny jokes-THESE are corny jokes, not Punk's. It was funny when Rock originally said that Cena looked like a bowl of fruity pebbles since he came out with so many different colored t-shirts, but as a phrase on its own, its dumb. Its like Rock is just taking types of food and adding in a curse word at the end as his entire shtick. "Oh Cena you're just a Dim Sum Dumbass!" That's probably something like what he'll say next time he comes out. Cena, on the other hand, has a legitimate problem with the Rock-he's never there, practically, and he feels betrayed as a Rock fan. Rock is the one who brought this feud to a head-he came back and said he had a problem with Cena. Rock's promos need to stop being about trending, lame food puns, and pausing to hear the fans while kissing their asses, he needs to start talking about why he had that original beef with Cena. "Cena, while I've been gone, you've taken over as the top dog in the company, and you've run your mouth about me numerous times. Now we're gonna see who the real most electrifying man in wrestling is." See? Simple. Gets the point across, establishes a legitimate feud. Rock's promo tonight was just 20 minutes of, sorry to say, crap. It was a real waste of time and Cena delivered a much more poignant promo in 2 minutes. 

Unfortunately, Cena seems to have the ultimate trump card-no matter what Rock says, Cena will just bust out "yeah, well, at least I'm here, unlike you." Its almost like it will win any argument. Rock will try to respond, but sorry, the damage has been done. He makes an extremely valid point, and its hard for Rock to overcome it. Impossible? No, but difficult. It'd be like Cena vs Batista and Batista is saying "I'm gonna kick your ass" and Cena just says "yeah, you might, but at least I didn't cheat on my cancer-stricken wife." Like, how do you come back after that? Its almost like the feud right there is done-Cena won. Who cares who's tougher, the promo alone has shown Cena to be the better man. And its true-Rock is here a couple of times a year to do promos, and that's it. That's what the nail in the coffin is-truth. 

All I can say is that Rock needs to drop the twitter crap, bad jokes and fan appeasement and start focusing on building up his end of the feud more. Establish why he hates Cena and really drive the point home. Then it'd be more interesting. Right now, heading into Mania, these 2 promos of Cena's in the past week have put him in the lead.


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

the whole pause thing. rocky used to do this all the time before. but it didn't matter. he had epic 'pause' moments before. but now he just refers to stupid social media. not needed.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Tronnik said:


> Think about, guys. Why would he need notes in a promo where he said nothing out his ordinary catchphrases? If you watch the segment again there's four times where The Rock shows his wrist to the camera and zero times where he actually reads his wrist.
> 
> I've got the promo from his return last year in 780p and can confirm there was no notes that night. That was a much longer and diverse promo with more points, not to mention his first in 7 years. Why would he not need notes then and need them this time?


Cause rock is old and is suffering from memory lost.:troll


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

People need to drop the notes thing. Wrestlers do it at an often basis so it's nothing new.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Tronnik said:


> Think about, guys. Why would he need notes in a promo where he said nothing out his ordinary catchphrases? If you watch the segment again there's four times where The Rock shows his wrist to the camera and zero times where he actually reads his wrist.
> 
> I've got the promo from his return last year in 780p and can confirm there was no notes that night. That was a much longer and diverse promo with more points, not to mention his first in 7 years. Why would he not need notes then and need them this time?


Thank god. Some who realizes that a *Hollywood Actor and former wrestler* would never be _legitimately_ owned by John Cena. It's all to build the feud, and Rock's intensity after Cena came out was because *HE'S A DECENT HOLLYWOOD ACTOR I'M SURE HE KNOWS HOW TO SIMULATE ANGER*


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> Thank god. Some who realizes that a *Hollywood Actor and former wrestler* would never be _legitimately_ owned by John Cena. It's all to build the feud, and Rock's intensity after Cena came out was because *HE'S A DECENT HOLLYWOOD ACTOR I'M SURE HE KNOWS HOW TO SIMULATE ANGER*


makes sense in a way..and he didn't say much today apart from making fun of cena and letting the fans chant his name and direct the promo. seems quite strange and fishy. im hesitant to think that wwe creative is that advanced and yet for all these years they bored the living shit outta me


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Tony Tornado said:


> LOL at those people who think the WWE and the Rock put those lines on his wrists on purpose for them to be noticed on TV and build an angle out of it. The same company who gives Natalya a farting gimmick.
> 
> I don't think it's a big deal that the Rock did that but I'm 99% sure that John Cena came up with that on his own and it fits perfecty on what Cena has been saying the entire time. If The Rock wants go out there and make fun of Cena for 20 minutes, saying he has no balls then he better be on top of his game.



Sorry I pissed on your rainbow dude


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

DubC said:


> Cause rock is old and is suffering from memory lost.:troll


he's as old as giggs. are you suggesting that giggs has memory loss and he mistakes his brother's wife for his


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

With the way WWE is about twitter, maybe the asked him to do all those twitter mentions. It's like Cena and Rock are on different pages. Cena no sells everything Rock says like haha, that's cute. Then Cena shoots back with his insults to the bipolar Dwayne/Rock and Rock ends up looking uncertain of who it is he should defend. Tonight it was on another level, after Cena referenced the notes, Rock responded with anger and catchphrases. IDK, my head is spinning from these two.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I will be the first to admit that I'm not a big Cena fan (at least, of his current form). But tonight, yeah, he came out and was quick, to the point, and sharp in his promo, whereas the Rock was kinda lame. Seriously, I haven't given a fuck about twitter since the beginning, and hearing him say all of these corny catchphrases like kung pow bitch, lady parts and fruity pebbles is really stupid and cringe worthy, especially when he said it'd be trending right now. I don't care, its a wrestling show, keep the ......y twitter references out of it. Please note those who dislike CM Punk's corny jokes-THESE are corny jokes, not Punk's. It was funny when Rock originally said that Cena looked like a bowl of fruity pebbles since he came out with so many different colored t-shirts, but as a phrase on its own, its dumb. Its like Rock is just taking types of food and adding in a curse word at the end as his entire shtick. "Oh Cena you're just a Dim Sum Dumbass!" That's probably something like what he'll say next time he comes out. Cena, on the other hand, has a legitimate problem with the Rock-he's never there, practically, and he feels betrayed as a Rock fan. Rock is the one who brought this feud to a head-he came back and said he had a problem with Cena. Rock's promos need to stop being about trending, lame food puns, and pausing to hear the fans while kissing their asses, he needs to start talking about why he had that original beef with Cena. "Cena, while I've been gone, you've taken over as the top dog in the company, and you've run your mouth about me numerous times. Now we're gonna see who the real most electrifying man in wrestling is." See? Simple. Gets the point across, establishes a legitimate feud. Rock's promo tonight was just 20 minutes of, sorry to say, crap. It was a real waste of time and Cena delivered a much more poignant promo in 2 minutes.
> 
> Unfortunately, Cena seems to have the ultimate trump card-no matter what Rock says, Cena will just bust out "yeah, well, at least I'm here, unlike you." Its almost like it will win any argument. Rock will try to respond, but sorry, the damage has been done. He makes an extremely valid point, and its hard for Rock to overcome it. Impossible? No, but difficult. It'd be like Cena vs Batista and Batista is saying "I'm gonna kick your ass" and Cena just says "yeah, you might, but at least I didn't cheat on my cancer-stricken wife." Like, how do you come back after that? Its almost like the feud right there is done-Cena won. Who cares who's tougher, the promo alone has shown Cena to be the better man. And its true-Rock is here a couple of times a year to do promos, and that's it. That's what the nail in the coffin is-truth.
> 
> All I can say is that Rock needs to drop the twitter crap, bad jokes and fan appeasement and start focusing on building up his end of the feud more. Establish why he hates Cena and really drive the point home. Then it'd be more interesting. Right now, heading into Mania, these 2 promos of Cena's in the past week have put him in the lead.


Lol you make no sense. Rock already told Cena that he can take what he said about coming back literally. Rock isn't going to be there every week, since he's not working full time, So Cena can't just say "oh i'm here, and your not" and win the argument like that. If rock needs to stop with the food puns, and twitter crap, Cena needs to stop with the " I was a fan of Rock, I don't like Dwyane" and " I'm here, and you'r not" as well. Your just a hater.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Unfortunately, Cena seems to have the ultimate trump card-no matter what Rock says, Cena will just bust out "yeah, well, at least I'm here, unlike you." Its almost like it will win any argument. Rock will try to respond, but sorry, the damage has been done.


How has the damage been done? Who other than Cena cares when he says that? Do the fans care? No.


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

nba2k10 said:


> Lol you make no sense. Rock already told Cena that he can take what he said about coming back literally. Rock isn't going to be there every week, since he's not working full time, So Cena can't just say "oh i'm here, and your not" and win the argument like that. If rock needs to stop with the food puns, and twitter crap, Cena needs to stop with the " I was a fan of Rock, I don't like Dwyane" and " I'm here, and you'r not" as well. Your just a hater.


agreed. cena ignores rock's rebuttle everytime on this point. why? i'm guessing he has nothing to say. he acts pretty much like a little kid.

the thing with cena is that you know that he hates the fact that just can't control the crowd like the rock does. you can see that he feels like he deserves to be hailed as one of the greats alongside the rock.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

It's funny cause I'm imaging Rock talking to creative like

"Alright guys, got the notes written. I'll wave em to the camera a couple of times. So I'm just gunna hold back a bit?"

"Yeah, that's the plan."

"What do I talk about then...?"

"Just your usual catchphrases."

"What else?"

"Twitter."

"Got it."


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

nba2k10 said:


> Lol you make no sense. Rock already told Cena that he can take what he said about coming back literally. Rock isn't going to be there every week, since he's not working full time, So Cena can't just say "oh i'm here, and your not" and win the argument like that. If rock needs to stop with the food puns, and twitter crap, Cena needs to stop with the " I was a fan of Rock, I don't like Dwyane" and " I'm here, and you'r not" as well. Your just a hater.


TBH, they don't have much material for the feud (which is why Cena brought up the wrist notes, AKA saying "I'm better at promos then you are"), so you'll be hearing more of that "I'm here and your not" crap.



Hopefully the fucking corny food puns are over tho



Tronnik said:


> It's funny cause I'm imaging Rock talking to creative like
> 
> "Alright guys, got the notes written. I'll wave em to the camera a couple of times. So I'm just gunna hold back a bit?"
> 
> ...


Lol yup, just goes to show that if anyone else had to do that promo, they would have fallen on their face. Rock had *nothing* to work with and had to cut a 15 minute promo. Give the guy a damn break.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Tronnik said:


> It's funny cause I'm imaging Rock talking to creative like
> 
> "Alright guys, got the notes written. I'll wave em to the camera a couple of times. So I'm just gunna hold back a bit?"
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if anyone can make out on what's on his hand.

Twitter Phrase 1

Twitter Phrase 2

Twitter Phrase 3

Twitter Phrase 4

For some reason I don't think the Rock needed too many notes.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

sesshomaru said:


> Hopefully the fucking corny food puns are over tho


Probably not going to happen. The crowd seems to love them and that's all that really matters.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

sesshomaru said:


> TBH, they don't have much material for the feud (which is why Cena brought up the wrist notes, AKA saying "I'm better at promos then you are"), so you'll be hearing more of that "I'm here and your not" crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the fucking corny food puns are over tho


I know Rocky has much better material than this, but I think it's Vince that's holding him back, and making Cena look so golden. This is why I cheer for the Rock no matter what, because Cena is always being shoved down are throats, by having him look better than The Rock, when evryone knows, no matter what Cena does, he will not be considered better than any of the great legends of the past.


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

nba2k10 said:


> I know Rocky has much better material than this, but I think it's Vince that's holding him back, and making Cena look so golden. This is why I cheer for the Rock no matter what, because Cena is always being shoved down are throats, by having him look better than The Rock, when evryone knows, no matter what Cena does, he will not be considered better than any of the great legends of the past.


i agree with this. 

but it's expected. cena is the 'face' of the company now. no matter how we see it, rock is nothing more then a returning legend. this is not the rock of 'old' he wont be given the freedom to do whatever he wants. it's just not how the world works.


----------



## bob1255 (Feb 20, 2012)

^^^ mark henry


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> Thank god. Some who realizes that a *Hollywood Actor and former wrestler* would never be _legitimately_ owned by John Cena. It's all to build the feud, and Rock's intensity after Cena came out was because *HE'S A DECENT HOLLYWOOD ACTOR I'M SURE HE KNOWS HOW TO SIMULATE ANGER*


I keep replying to you. Haha. Don't mean it in any type of disrespectful way, I just want to try using the rebuttal. 

We don't know how long ago this promo was written (if it was written at all)
It didn't feel like his promo was written, cause it just felt like he was really trying to explain himself and be real, which would explain his tone and slow pace that he was going at. It would also explain that he would want to hit some bullet points (on his wrist). He may not have had time to completely go over everything beforehand. The Oscars were yesterday so who knows what he was up to, more than likely not focused like usual. 

And I'm not saying he can't simulate anger, but what he did was not a simulation IMO at least.
The timing of the reaction and being flustered etc. all the stuff that has been listed, is extremely hard to just act out.
Especially stumbling over lines. There's no reason to act that out.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

bob1255 said:


> ^^^ mark henry The Miz


Fixed.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> I keep replying to you. Haha. Don't mean it in any type of disrespectful way, I just want to try using the rebuttal.
> 
> We don't know how long ago this promo was written (if it was written at all)
> It didn't feel like his promo was written, cause it just felt like he was really trying to explain himself and be real, which would explain his tone and slow pace that he was going at. It would also explain that he would want to hit some bullet points (on his wrist). He may not have had time to completely go over everything beforehand. The Oscars were yesterday so who knows what he was up to, more than likely not focused like usual.
> ...


Um you do know Cm Punk stumbled over his lines today with Jericho right?
But anyways, Why did The Rock comeback jsut for this goof Cena, why not feud with someone else.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> I keep replying to you. Haha. Don't mean it in any type of disrespectful way, I just want to try using the rebuttal.
> 
> We don't know how long ago this promo was written (if it was written at all)
> It didn't feel like his promo was written, cause it just felt like he was really trying to explain himself and be real, which would explain his tone and slow pace that he was going at. It would also explain that he would want to hit some bullet points (on his wrist). He may not have had time to completely go over everything beforehand. The Oscars were yesterday so who knows what he was up to, more than likely not focused like usual.
> ...


Then what's the alternative? That Rock had no idea that Cena would interrupt his promo and tear him apart? WWE needs Rock. Rock doesn't need the WWE. Cena said that Rock wouldn't care if WWE went out of business, and the reality is that Rock wouldn't be affected at all if the WWE went out of business. If he walked out, then there goes the biggest WM match of all time.

Cena wouldn't mention the promo cues on his hand unless Rock authorized it. There's no way Vince would let Cena anger Rock like that, even if Rock did need those notes.

If Rock walks out, then I'll believe it was unscripted, but only that. No dirtsheet will convince me.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

All you idiots thinking this is unscripted need to wake up.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

cmp25 said:


> All you idiots thinking this is unscripted need to wake up.


This.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

sesshomaru said:


> Then what's the alternative? That Rock had no idea that Cena would interrupt his promo and tear him apart? WWE needs Rock. Rock doesn't need the WWE. Cena said that Rock wouldn't care if WWE went out of business, and the reality is that Rock wouldn't be affected at all if the WWE went out of business. If he walked out, then there goes the biggest WM match of all time.
> 
> Cena wouldn't mention the promo cues on his hand unless Rock authorized it. There's no way Vince would let Cena anger Rock like that, even if Rock did need those notes.
> 
> If Rock walks out, then I'll believe it was unscripted, but only that. No dirtsheet will convince me.


Lol exactly, I do think the WWE needs The Rock at this certain time, more than The Rock needs the WWE. But, if The Rock was not to be here, who would Cena fued with? Kane? Miz (rematch), Kane? Lol give me a break.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

nba2k10 said:


> Lol exactly, I do think the WWE needs The Rock at this certain time, more than The Rock needs the WWE. But, if The Rock was not to be here, who would Cena fued with? Kane? Miz (rematch), Kane? Lol give me a break.


They would probably shoot him into a largely-unplanned Taker feud, and will probably be a a crappy leadup to WM.


That won't happen though. Cena/Rock's proceeding as planned.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Its a work..Cena brought up scripts last week and all of a sudden the greatest improviser in pro wrestling history has notes on his wrist? Its about trying to make Cena look sufficient. I underestimated how far they would go.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> Then what's the alternative? That Rock had no idea that Cena would interrupt his promo and tear him apart? WWE needs Rock. Rock doesn't need the WWE. Cena said that Rock wouldn't care if WWE went out of business, and the reality is that Rock wouldn't be affected at all if the WWE went out of business. If he walked out, then there goes the biggest WM match of all time.
> 
> Cena wouldn't mention the promo cues on his hand unless Rock authorized it. There's no way Vince would let Cena anger Rock like that, even if Rock did need those notes.
> 
> If Rock walks out, then I'll believe it was unscripted, but only that. No dirtsheet will convince me.


I think Cena was to run out (still not 100% sure) but I don't think he was to mention that at all.
Look at the way he walks up the ramp. Haha. Like "oh boy"
And Rock let him finish talking cause he was respecting Cena cutting a promo and let him finish, or he was absolutely stunned and didn't know what to say. Think it was both.

I'm not against it being scripted, and if it was I'll rightfully admit I was wrong and completely caught up in the moment; and they deserve an award for one of the best worked shoots ever.




nba2k10 said:


> Um you do know Cm Punk stumbled over his lines today with Jericho right?
> But anyways, Why did The Rock comeback jsut for this goof Cena, why not feud with someone else.


CM Punk stumbled. Rock was extremely slow, looking like he was thinking of what to say during his whole promo.
And if you just mean at the end, again, Punk stumbled, but Rock was flustered. He repeated himself, and just seemed so frustrated cause he was thrown off.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> I think Cena was to run out (still not 100% sure) *but I don't think he was to mention that at all.*
> Look at the way he walks up the ramp. Haha. Like "oh boy"
> And Rock let him finish talking cause he was respecting Cena cutting a promo and let him finish, or he was absolutely stunned and didn't know what to say. Think it was both.
> 
> ...


And that's the point. Our little company man John Cena wouldn't try to screw over Rocky and possibly ruin the biggest match of all time. If Cena went out there and said shit he's not supposed to say then he'll face severe penalties....you know Vince's ego. Plu, I'm sure that Vince is (should) looking out for Rock. Rock never needed to return, and doesn't need to feud with Cena.


It was a wonderful work.

Granted, I say all this with the assumption that Cena's not riding the short bus. If so....then he's still being yelled at as we speak.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Cena wasnt shooting..he's not saying nothing without the Rock's approval


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Regardless Rock stumbling on lines. The storyline is awkward. I got the same feeling about Taker last week and that got to the point were fans starting whatting him. It wasn't until he went on the offensive were things kind felt back to normal.

They're asking Rock to respond after someone just said he had no passion for his fanbase. That's a tough response back.

Undertaker has to explain why he's weak and wants revenge after winning a match. You ask someone to be on the defensive and they're going to look flustered and out of place.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk stumbled. So what, certain wrestlers do it.

Like Human nature said, Rock was flustered. He had to recoup from when Cena verbally bitchslapped him.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

It's really hard to say when WWE screwed up or doing something on purpose.
A)-Rock's notes: mistake or script?
B)-Eve walking in ambulance: mistake or script? (keep in mind, after that Raw, many posters said it's script).
C)-Cena's having slight edge vs Rock: Is Rock a bit rusty or script?

Can somebody say without any doubt if this is script or real?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Punk stumbled. So what, certain wrestlers do it.
> 
> Like Human nature said, Rock was flustered. He had to recoup from when Cena verbally bitchslapped him.


Once again lying about someone having no passion for his fans is hardly B****slapping.


----------



## yeahnahyeah (Jan 3, 2012)

Well played Mr Cena... way to make Dwayne rethink his strategy and eats some humble pie... I still dont want you to win at Mania though


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

Rewatched the Rock/Cena promo. Cena didn't outshine the Rock as much as I had first thought. They both performed well. The Rock definitely mind-fucked after the Cena promo though. Made a couple mistakes speaking. You could tell the Rock was trying to come up with something off the top of his head but just tied up his brain cause of his anger and being blind-sided.

That promo was as real as could be. WWE can't make up stuff like that at the end. If they could then we wouldn't hear so much PG era hate.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

GillbergReturns said:


> Once again lying about someone having no passion for his fans is hardly B****slapping.


Think most people thought Rock was offended by the notes-on-palm line. Even though Cena's made teleprompter jokes before. Rocky's selling is just that good.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Rock cut another corny promo in response to Cena's great promo last week. Like I said, Rock will always have his die hard fans but even some at the crowd were booing. The cheers outweighed them but they were audible. I knew it was going to happen and it did. They wanted The Rock. Not Dwayne Johnson pretending to be The Rock.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

The Winning One™ said:


> Punk stumbled. So what, certain wrestlers do it.
> 
> Like Human nature said, Rock was flustered. He had to recoup from when Cena verbally bitchslapped him.


Wasn't impressed by either guy tonight. Rock seems to have gotten away from the style that's made him the best on the mic and instead is hooked on using this twitter, frootieloob crap. I'll give credit to Cena tonight even though it's clear that the way this feud has been booked they wanted Cena to look like the guy to come out on top tonight. There wouldn't be a feud if Rock destroyed him on the mic night after night like he's capable of doing.


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

i also dont get how if real gets cena any credibility what so ever. if this is real. he just decides to walk in in the middle of another man's promo and say a bunch of bs apart from the note taking. how 'dwayne johnson' is scared. what bs. 

just typifies and justifies why everyone hates john cena. he is just not likable and he is the biggest hypocrite.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Punk and Jericho really blew Rock and Cena away tonight.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Rock cut another corny promo in response to Cena's great promo last week. Like I said, Rock will always have his die hard fans but even some at the crowd were booing. The cheers outweighed them but they were audible. I knew it was going to happen and it did. They wanted The Rock. Not Dwayne Johnson pretending to be The Rock.


Yeah, it was kinda surreal hearing the boos after Rock was finishing up after Cena left. Cena probably got some fairweather fans to switch sides after his rebuttal.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> Not Dwayne Johnson pretending to be The Rock.


One day that guy on your sig will be over as Dwayne Johnson


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Doesn't everyone here understand what's going on here? They are trying to make Cena look like the heel here. Interrupting the rock and then leaving after the insult. Rock would have worked beat Cenas ass in the ring had he stayed. I think that creative is trying to turn Rock into the underdog. Hell, Cena is coming-out to invincible by MGM at WM 28.I think Kane's influence gave cena the edginess and hatred toward Rock. Rock will win at WM28 turning cena heel after through jealousy and shock. I believe in this feud they are making Cena look like Kane except a face and Rock is the vulnerable Cena. Also remember the match with miz? Cena wiped his feet toward Miz face like a nobody. Not very Cena like.


----------



## PBens21 (Oct 16, 2010)

The Rock scratch that Dwayne Johnson the actor is whack who the hell has to write notes on his wrist. He scuffed his words worse then Laurenitis and rambled longer then HHH. OMG TRENDING NOW! thats so catch Dwayne. Not even a big Cena fan but seriously we waited a year to hear you try and make new catch phrases...


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

I hate to say this but Roc...sorry Dwayne got buried there big time. Can't remember the last time he was owned this bad. Cena basically pissed on his reputation. That's the most brutal he has tore someone's (candy) ass since his freestyling days. Cena treated Dwayne as if he was a $5 hooker.

I don't think I'll ever look at Dwayne the same way ever again.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

2-0 Cena now in my opinion since the feud has restarted.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

beggarman said:


> If you actually listened to it you would have heard that
> 
> 1. He said that cena is unwanted by the fans. Something smarks have been saying for years.
> 
> ...


I listened, and the promo Rock cut was downright awful....sugar coat it all u want, it was fucking terrible.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mr Premium said:


> I hate to say this but Roc...sorry Dwayne got buried there big time. Can't remember the last time he was owned this bad. Cena basically pissed on his reputation. That's the most brutal he has tore someone's (candy) ass since his freestyling days. Cena treated Dwayne as if he was a $5 hooker.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever look at Dwayne the same way ever again.


Hey you there, it's a show. They have a script, this is all planned. Or are you 12 and still don't know this is scripted. Most of the people on here are looking like complete idiots tonight. How about instead of sitting back and ripping apart every little thing you just enjoy the fued. There doesn't have to be a winner each and every week. It always has to be someone getting buried with the people here. Vince isn't going to let Cena go out there and make Rock look weak without allowing it. The Rock wouldn't allow that. You think he agreed to come back and is going to just let Cena say whatever the hell he wants without him knowing ahead of time? The WWE is doing this fued well, they are making people think it's real. They know that's about the only way they can get people to get into something these days.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Punk and Jericho were brilliant tonight.

Got right to the point, no bullshit.

Can't wait for that match.

Rock was a let down. I have no expections anymore for his promos because all (not the return one last feb) have been poor.

He's not that guy anymore and it's sad.

Notes on the arm, WTF?


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Notes on the arm, WTF?


It was an f'n work. Seriously are you 12?


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Punk and Jericho were brilliant tonight.
> 
> Got right to the point, no bullshit.
> 
> ...


If WWE were smart they would acknowledge that The Rock has fallen off, so the next 4 weeks are built on The Rock getting his fire back, because this feud is in desperate need of intensity and meaning, instead we get TRENDING WORLDWIDE! and LADY PARTS! I knew people had their expectations way too high for Rock's promo


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Apollosol said:


> Rewatched the Rock/Cena promo. Cena didn't outshine the Rock as much as I had first thought. They both performed well. The Rock definitely mind-fucked after the Cena promo though. Made a couple mistakes speaking. You could tell the Rock was trying to come up with something off the top of his head but just tied up his brain cause of his anger and being blind-sided.
> 
> That promo was as real as could be. WWE can't make up stuff like that at the end. If they could then we wouldn't hear so much PG era hate.


^^^ I think Rock was just nervous/excited/rusty/whatever. Add that to Cena's bit in the promo (if it was unintended, though I'm pretty sure it wasn't. Rock with cliff notes? Come the fuck on.) and Rock seemed off no doubt. I still think he was good though and he'll likely get better as the weeks progress.

It honestly baffled me that Cena just walked out. Come out, throw the gauntlet down, and then he just hopped out of the ring and left. Really the only part I didn't like about Cena's bit. It left Rock in the ring looking a bit flustered as he put the finishing touches on the promo and didn't have as much effect as it would've had Cena stayed IMO. I'm sure that's by design, but I didn't get it. Maybe it was to give Rock a bit more ammunition before he finished up, maybe I'm overthinking it with five weeks to go. Whatever.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

lol @ notes on the wrist. just go away rock.


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

ZackRyderMark said:


> lol @ notes on the wrist. just go away rock.


you do realize that zack ryder's character has been killed off because of cena. they've turned broski into a pusski

rock > cena any day and he HAS to win.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

miles berg said:


> The line about Cenas balls and the camo was ten times more of a burn to me. Shit was hilarious. The fans seemed to agree.


The Rock could have told the crowd that their mothers were out sucking dick on the corner right now to pay the mortgage, and they wouldve laughed. The Rock, love him or hate him, is so incredibly over with the fans that they will gladly eat whatever spoonful of bullshit he feeds them. Even when he was a heel, he was getting ridiculous pops.

So to say that the fans genuinely agreed with him might be an understatement...


----------



## Johnno3k (Dec 6, 2011)

So you're saying, the number one guy best friend got killed cause of Cena? You know cause WWE only gave him more money to do ZTLIS. Involved him in the Kane/Cena angle. Yeah Cena sure buried him like how Rock and HHH buried the roster


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> because this feud is in desperate need of intensity and meaning


this feud has more intensity and meaning than every other feud combined. they've made people believe two wrestlers legit hate each other in the year 2012. they are doing their job and then some with the feud.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> this feud has more intensity and meaning than every other feud combined. they've made people believe two wrestlers legit hate each other in the year 2012. they are doing their job and then some with the feud.


This. They are doing a great job with this fued. They are really making people think these guys legitimately hate each other.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> this feud has more intensity and meaning than every other feud combined. they've made people believe two wrestlers legit hate each other in the year 2012. they are doing their job and then some with the feud.


Maybe but I feel like Rock's coasting here, its been hard watching him on the mic now


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

Johnno3k said:


> So you're saying, the number one guy best friend got killed cause of Cena? You know cause WWE only gave him more money to do ZTLIS. Involved him in the Kane/Cena angle. Yeah Cena sure buried him like how Rock and HHH buried the roster


his character got burned, just when ryder became 'cool' they turned him into a puss involving him in the cena/kane angle. cena absolutely buried him there. did him no favors. dont know what the planning is there. hhh might have buried people's careers but i disagree on the rock. the rock with the amount of popularity and power he held- lost so many major ppvs un his prime, lot more then most stars like stone cold and hhh.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

After reflecting on everything, I pretty much realized.

All this nonsense about philosophy and whose promo is better is gonna be for naught when Cena wins. Hell, he might not win Miami WM, but if that happens he sure as hell is going to win the next WM match.

Regardless, Rock is here to put over Cena.

And lol at how people are still hungover at the cheat sheet thing. You guys wanted unscripted stuff and there it is. Or did you not appreciate Cena going off script, and only wanted Rock to do it?

Please get off the high horses. Regardless, the feud is pretty good right now, despite the main reasoning why they hate each other really not clear even after a year. It's just.. there.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> And lol at how people are still hungover at the cheat sheet thing. You guys wanted unscripted stuff and there it is. Or did you not appreciate Cena going off script, and only wanted Rock to do it?


That wasn't off script. That was scripted.


----------



## blackett (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know about everyone else, but as soon as The Rock vs John Cena was announced, I did everything I could to make sure I had tickets to Wrestlemania and the biggest reason was because growing up and watching wrestling, I loved the rock. I got my tickets, I got my "If Cena wins we riot" poster ready....

However, since the official start of the "Road to Wrestlemania" story of The Rock vs John Cena. I can't believe how much better John Cena is doing right now in terms of making the other guy look plain stupid. I don't know if it was just me, but The Rock looked shell shocked tonight and well and truly was generic in terms of his promo about what Cena had just said. I don't know about any of you on here but The Rock is really going to have to cut a unique and impressive promo to get me back onto Team bring it. Fuck twitter and trends, common Rock you can do it.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

rude awakening said:


> Maybe but I feel like Rock's coasting here, its been hard watching him on the mic now


idk if he's coasting it's just how they are booking it so far and there's still what 4 raws left before WM? he's made cena look better in 2 weeks than they have in 6 years. his promo tonight did suck tho i agree with that. but giving a guy 20 minutes to promote twitter just to pop an overrun rating isn't entirely his fault.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

blackett said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but as soon as The Rock vs John Cena was announced, I did everything I could to make sure I had tickets to Wrestlemania and the biggest reason was because growing up and watching wrestling, I loved the rock. I got my tickets, I got my "If Cena wins we riot" poster ready....
> 
> However, since the official start of the "Road to Wrestlemania" story of The Rock vs John Cena. I can't believe how much better John Cena is doing right now in terms of making the other guy look plain stupid. I don't know if it was just me, but The Rock looked shell shocked tonight and well and truly was generic in terms of his promo about what Cena had just said. I don't know about any of you on here but The Rock is really going to have to cut a unique and impressive promo to get me back onto Team bring it. Fuck twitter and trends, common Rock you can do it.


It's still real to you isn't it?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

cmp25 said:


> It's still real to you isn't it?


him stating that the Rock is getting outworked on the mic means it's "still real" to him? Im not even sure that makes sense...seems to me you're trying to find an in to the "cool club" on this site, and just jumping all over people with cliche "hurrr its still real to u" comments in reply to posts that make some sort of logical sense...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

cmp25 said:


> That wasn't off script. That was scripted.


Is this the part where you say "Cause if it was unscripted, Rocky would bury Cena like he was nothing..."?

And no one is going to know if it's scripted or not. No one realized the CM Punk shoot was a worked-shoot that literally became a shoot until Punk talked about it in his last interview.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Very good raw.

Everyone is getting their feud build up to WM.

I like Cena running the bitterness against the Rock, and the Rock responding. It is reality and we can't hide from it. I think the Rock knows it too, and to really gain the hearts of old and new watchers, he needs to address it, and he responded.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> him stating that the Rock is getting outworked on the mic means it's "still real" to him? Im not even sure that makes sense...seems to me you're trying to find an in to the "cool club" on this site, and just jumping all over people with cliche "hurrr its still real to u" comments in reply to posts that make some sort of logical sense...


People who for some reason seem to think this is all a shoot are the idiots around here. The Rock would not come back and just let Cena make him look stupid for no reason. This is a fued. There has to be a back and forth, a win here for The Rock, a win here for Cena to make it interesting. People who are so quick to jump to saying The Rock has lost it, and The Rock was so flustered by the 'notes' comment are ridiculous. Of course he knows what is coming. The Rock, in the last two weeks, has made Cena more interesting then he has been in years and was only even on RAW for one of them. This fued is doing its job. The person I made that comment to had this in his post *"I don't know if it was just me, but The Rock looked shell shocked tonight"* Seriously? Of course he looked shell shocked. He was supposed to. That is why the 'it's still real to you' comment was made. This is not real life folks. This is a work. Yes, they are trying to make you think this is real and because of that they are doing a great job. But if you actually think it is real you need to get your head checked.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Is this the part where you say "Cause if it was unscripted, Rocky would bury Cena like he was nothing..."?


Nope actually. I have nothing against Cena. He's been very entertaining these last few weeks. I'm enjoying this fued for what it is. I watch to be entertained, not because I care about one certain guy. If this is the Cena we get from here on out this fued has already done it's job.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

cmp25 said:


> People who for some reason seem to think this is all a shoot are the idiots around here. The Rock would not come back and just let Cena make him look stupid for no reason. This is a fued. There has to be a back and forth, a win here for The Rock, a win here for Cena to make it interesting. People who are so quick to jump to saying The Rock has lost it, and The Rock was so flustered by the 'notes' comment are ridiculous. Of course he knows what is coming. The Rock, in the last two weeks, has made Cena more interesting then he has been in years and was only even on RAW for one of them. This fued is doing its job. The person I made that comment to had this in his post *"I don't know if it was just me, but The Rock looked shell shocked tonight"* Seriously? Of course he looked shell shocked. He was supposed to. That is why the 'it's still real to you' comment was made. This is not real life folks. This is a work. Yes, they are trying to make you think this is real and because of that they are doing a great job. But if you actually think it is real you need to get your head checked.


Watch out guys. We got an experienced booker here.

I equate you to those movie critics who don't like any movie that comes out, no matter how good it actually is. Seriously. To actually *call what is legit or not* without any evidence other than "Hey. My eyes see it, it's clear as fact to me and you CAN ALL KISS MY ASS cause my opinion is fact!" is just plain stupid. I'm not trying to bash you or anything, but that reply was mad elitist.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

I haven't watched Raw yet, but by the sounds of it The Rock was poor - *EXACTLY* what I said would happen.

I swear most people have never seen The Rock before. He doesn't shoot in the ring, never has, never will. Those who were expecting some amazing burial were kidding themselves.



The-Rock-Says said:


> Rock was a let down. I have no expections anymore for his promos because all (not the return one last feb) have been poor.
> 
> He's not that guy anymore and it's sad.
> 
> Notes on the arm, WTF?


Agree with me now then? Told you it would happen.


----------



## blackett (Jan 3, 2012)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> him stating that the Rock is getting outworked on the mic means it's "still real" to him? Im not even sure that makes sense...seems to me you're trying to find an in to the "cool club" on this site, and just jumping all over people with cliche "hurrr its still real to u" comments in reply to posts that make some sort of logical sense...





cmp25 said:


> It's still real to you isn't it?





cmp25 said:


> People who for some reason seem to think this is all a shoot are the idiots around here. The Rock would not come back and just let Cena make him look stupid for no reason. This is a fued. There has to be a back and forth, a win here for The Rock, a win here for Cena to make it interesting. People who are so quick to jump to saying The Rock has lost it, and The Rock was so flustered by the 'notes' comment are ridiculous. Of course he knows what is coming. The Rock, in the last two weeks, has made Cena more interesting then he has been in years and was only even on RAW for one of them. This fued is doing its job. The person I made that comment to had this in his post *"I don't know if it was just me, but The Rock looked shell shocked tonight"* Seriously? Of course he looked shell shocked. He was supposed to. That is why the 'it's still real to you' comment was made. This is not real life folks. This is a work. Yes, they are trying to make you think this is real and because of that they are doing a great job. But if you actually think it is real you need to get your head checked.


I don't think it's outrageous to say that maybe WWE has given these guys a little bit of room and freedom on how they work their promo work. I highly doubt that Cena was meant to mention the rist tattoo (obviously a different discussion in itself) and have that part of a script. I think your being a bit naive in thinking that this is completely scripted, We've got 2 guys who are in a position of telling WWE what they want to do, these guys are already made.

Can I say for sure they aren't being completely controlled and every move is from the mastermind of Vince McMahon? Absolutely not. However, in light of how the promo tonight, The Rock had nothing but generic things to say after Cena completely buried him. Watch the promo again. I really think that had this been scripted it would of either lead to Cena coming back out, or having the Rock make a promo that would be worthy for a promo vid. Nothing that the rock said to react can be used. It sucked and it was boring.

BTW I KNOW IT AIN'T REAL !!!!!!!


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

*Jim Ross‏@JRsBBQReply*
@JohnCena calling @TheRock a "SOB" tonite shocked me & made me uncomfortable. Sounded more personal than in a professional context...IMO

*Mick Foley‏@realMickFoley*
That promo felt kind of uncomfortable to watch. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. Maybe @RealDDP can tell me. BANG!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

cmp25 said:


> People who for some reason seem to think this is all a shoot are the idiots around here.



point to the part where he said it was a FUCKING SHOOT?! He simply stated that the Rock is getting outperformed on the mic. You're the one who is bringing speculation into this about whether or not this is worked, shoot, or a worked shoot angle. Stop projecting, and wake the fuck up.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I felt some realism to the tone Cena used against the Rock. Same with the Rock saying he doesn't want to see or hang with Cena. They're obviously working everybody and over-exaggerating but I do believe that have some sort of beef between themselves.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Booze said:


> *Jim Ross‏@JRsBBQReply*
> @JohnCena calling @TheRock a "SOB" tonite shocked me & made me uncomfortable. Sounded more personal than in a professional context...IMO
> 
> *Mick Foley‏@realMickFoley*
> That promo felt kind of uncomfortable to watch. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. Maybe @RealDDP can tell me. BANG!



Told everyone Cena was gonna be the heel in this feud. Does anyone REALLY believe the Rock wouldn't care if WWE closed its doors tomorrow? Sounds more like Cena is reaching and is just jealous to me, "im reaching at reasons to justify me hating you so you tore apart my previous reasons, my reasons now are I think dwayne and the rock are two different people and you don't care if the wwe closes its doors tomorrow." It was weak and was meant to come off as Cena getting more personal than he had to. Cena has no choice because he'll NEVER be the Rock no matter what he does. So he's gonna come off as jealous in this feud.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> point to the part where he said it was a FUCKING SHOOT?! He simply stated that the Rock is getting outperformed on the mic. You're the one who is bringing speculation into this about whether or not this is worked, shoot, or a worked shoot angle. Stop projecting, and wake the fuck up.


Point to the part where I said one certain person said it was a shoot. People is more than one.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

I think the problem this fued has is that the way the WWE are setting it up, The Rock should be the heel. We constantly see vids of him filming movies, on the red carpet ect whilst Cena has this "I'm here" stuff. The WWE are trying to make us see Cena in a positive light - even with the facebook mentions. They go out of their way to tell us that Cena has mor FB followers than The Rock, but don't mention the fact that Rock has more twitter followers, despite how much they're in love with twitter. 

The fued has been booked in a shitty way and The Rock literally has nothing to work with. That's why The Rock should be the heel, so he can get on the guitar and take the piss out of Cena. 

I don't think anyone has done well in this fued yet - Cena has been repetitive, Rock has been poor and the WWE haven't booked it right.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Majesty said:


> Told everyone Cena was gonna be the heel in this feud. Does anyone REALLY believe the Rock wouldn't care if WWE closed its doors tomorrow? Sounds more like Cena is reaching and is just jealous to me, "im reaching at reasons to justify me hating you so you tore apart my previous reasons, my reasons now are I think dwayne and the rock are two different people and you don't care if the wwe closes its doors tomorrow." It was weak and was meant to come off as Cena getting more personal than he had to. Cena has no choice because he'll NEVER be the Rock no matter what he does. So he's gonna come off as jealous in this feud.


I dont think Cena is "reaching" for insults. He's choosing to pick at specific areas, and seems to be doing so with surgical precision. The Rock, however, is reminiscent of the lunch room bully (im not saying hes a bully, so calm down) who finally has someone hand his ass to him verbally and responds with "i know you are, but what am i!?"

Kung Pao Bitch? That's reaching. He got that line from the point in his promo where he talked about running into Cena...at the fucking catering station backstage. Is that the best he can muster? Also, he spent a good portion of the promo focusing on the crowd chanting shit that was trending on fucking twitter. For a guy who used to give us comic gold on a weekly basis, this promo was pretty fucking weak. Add to that the cliff notes on his wrist, and his overall lack of proper reply to any of what cena said, and you have probably one of the bottom 10 promos the man has ever cut.

Some will say "ah youre just a cena mark"...quite the contrary, I fucking hate Cena, and the WWE for forcing him the fuck down our throats for years. But at the same time, I can recognize when the man I marked the fuck out for as a kid is nothing but a shell of his former self on the microphone thus far.

Here's hoping that the Rock pulls his shit together and evens the score with Cena, because right now Cena is making him look like he doesnt belong here.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Booze said:


> *Jim Ross‏@JRsBBQReply*
> @JohnCena calling @TheRock a "SOB" tonite shocked me & made me uncomfortable. Sounded more personal than in a professional context...IMO
> 
> *Mick Foley‏@realMickFoley*
> That promo felt kind of uncomfortable to watch. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. Maybe @RealDDP can tell me. BANG!


Ugh... We haven't had this kind of intensity for years, and now people are complaining about it? Cena was awesome tonight, I seriously think the Rock was out of things to say.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Booze said:


> I haven't watched Raw yet, but by the sounds of it The Rock was poor - *EXACTLY* what I said would happen.
> 
> I swear most people have never seen The Rock before. He doesn't shoot in the ring, never has, never will. Those who were expecting some amazing burial were kidding themselves.
> 
> ...


I didn't say he would do a shoot because he didn't. I said if he were to do one, then he could.

He didn't go out there shoot tonight.

He had a 20 minute promo by himself. 20 minutes is a lot of time to do a shoot promo.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Rock should of been given a 10 minute promo by himself, then Cena comes out.

15 to 20 minutes is far too long to be in a promo by yourself, it's only a matter of time before you run out of interesting ideas.


----------



## blackett (Jan 3, 2012)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> I dont think Cena is "reaching" for insults. He's choosing to pick at specific areas, and seems to be doing so with surgical precision. The Rock, however, is reminiscent of the lunch room bully (im not saying hes a bully, so calm down) who finally has someone hand his ass to him verbally and responds with "i know you are, but what am i!?"
> 
> Kung Pao Bitch? That's reaching. He got that line from the point in his promo where he talked about running into Cena...at the fucking catering station backstage. Is that the best he can muster? Also, he spent a good portion of the promo focusing on the crowd chanting shit that was trending on fucking twitter. For a guy who used to give us comic gold on a weekly basis, this promo was pretty fucking weak. Add to that the cliff notes on his wrist, and his overall lack of proper reply to any of what cena said, and you have probably one of the bottom 10 promos the man has ever cut.
> 
> ...


God bless, couldn't agree more.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I didn't say he would do a shoot because he didn't. I said if he were to do one, then he could.
> 
> He didn't go out there shoot tonight.
> 
> He had a 20 minute promo by himself. 20 minutes is a lot of time to do a shoot promo.


That's his own fault. He didn't have to spen 20 minutes 'shooting' - he could have saved it for wen Cena came out if he wanted to.

If someone shoots on you, you shoot back. Rock didn't because he can't - it's not his style.

I'm going to watch Raw now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Official Raw thread 2-27 **The Rock responds**

Where was the response? I sure as hell didn't see one. He touched on a few things but nowhere near in enough depth as he needed to. Cena legit called him out last week and instead of replying he talked about Twitter for most of the time. Whether that's all he's got, which I doubt because of that scathing Youtube promo, or whether he's holding back because they've still got another 5 weeks to go, I'm really not sure. I'm hoping it's the former because Cena is 2-0 right now. 

The whole thing just felt weird to me and if I'm being honest, a little uncomfortable too. I really don't know if I like all these _shoot style_ pot shots they're taking at each other. It feels a little too real and it's the same problem I had with Punk/HHH last year. While it's awesome as a smart fan to hear all this stuff, as just a regular WWE fan, I don't think I like it all that much tbh. Cena completely buried The fucking Rock of all people last night. He did. It was strange. Either Rock needs to start taking on some more serious ass movie roles or he was legit pissed off by what Cena said. Both of their tones change when they start the personal insults which indicates to me some deal of legitimacy. Neither of them are _that_ good at acting lol. I really don't know what to make of it all really. I'm very curious as to what goes down next week. What else are they going to say to each other? Rock seriously needs to do what his t-shirt says and bring it next week. He absolutely HAS to walk away the victor in their next exchange. He has to.

Talking about shoot style pot shotting, that brings me to Punk/Jericho lol. I loved this and it's exactly what was needed, an injection of life into this thing. _Now_ I have a reason to care about this match. Both of them were great and I like that there seems to be a little more meat on the bones than just, "I'm the best in the world durrrrr!" Again they used some shoot style, insider references but it was a lot easier to take this time around. I don't really know why lol. Maybe because it didn't feel as real as Rock/Cena. But yep, I loved their segment and am looking forward to the next one. 

Those are the 2 main talking points of Raw for me. Those and the fact that Cena, as much as I hate to use this word, buried Miz. I didn't like him wiping his feet after the match like that at all. Completely uncalled for and made Miz look like an even bigger joke than he already does. The rest was pretty meh apart from Rhodes awesome little promo lol. That was funny. Superb opening to the show, pretty drab middle and overall strange ending.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Great opening promo between Chris Jericho and CM Punk. Man, these two were on fire and I enjoyed all the points that Punk made. That got the crowd really cheering for him and Jericho didn't have much to say after. Punk's match with Daniel Bryan wasn't as good as their previous two matches though. I understand the reason for the finish as its adding to the Laurinitis/Long storyline as well. Nice to see Jericho get the upper hand on Punk in the end too.

-Kelly Kelly defeats Nikki Bella. Nice roll-up for the pin.

-John Cena defeats The Miz. Has anyone noticed that The Miz hasn't won a match for a very long time now? 

-Epico and Primo retains the Tag Titles against Team Vickie and Kingston/Truth. If you look closely, this was a match of um, Latinos vs....um, you get the picture. I didn't like how Kane arrived and made everyone looked like jobbers. Way to go there WWE. Dolph Ziggler deserves better than this.

-Eve looked hot for the night. But her promo was kinda lacking. I was like, "that's it?"

-Sheamus and Big Show defeats Mark Henry and Cody Rhodes. Why is Cody feuding with Big Show? I want Cody to feud with his brother for Christ's sakes. That would be a much more entertaining match than with the Big Slow. Seriously. 

-The Rock did good on his promo but then, those lame Twitter phrases came back and I got turned away. Enough of this "trending worldwide" crap. I don't care about it. Since this was The Rock's first time being in Portland for a WWE show (which is very surprising), it was the perfect opportunity for him to one up Cena. But he was off. The "Kung Pao Chicken" joke on Cena was pretty funny but Cena's right, at least Kung Pao Chicken is in every Chinese restaurant. Cena only talked for 2 minutes but he was on fire again. The notes on the wrist thing was interesting though. I don't think Rock needs to write notes on his wrist. That was shocking. Anyways, this is the Cena we need to keep seeing. After Cena left, the crowd kinda wasn't hot for Rock anymore and he stumbled saying Wrestlemania. I'm liking this more now.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Rock was okay, Cena once again sounded like the jealous bitter bitch he has always sounded all year long except he's getting worse.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm looking at the photos on WWE.com and I don't see any notes on either wrist, though I can't clearly see his left one, it's definitely not on his right. Could someone post a photo or something?


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

D-Tre said:


> I'm looking at the photos on WWE.com and I don't see any notes on either wrist, though I can't clearly see his left one, it's definitely not on his right. Could someone post a photo or something?


Its been posted on this thread a few hours back


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Watched Punk/Jericho....awesome promo.

Jericho is a god on the mic. Amazing promo by both men.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> Its been posted on this thread a few hours back


:sad: so many pages


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I thought Jericho was the best on the stick tonight.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I thought Jericho was the best on the stick tonight.


Really? I thought Punk out did him by a long shot. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Punk did not.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

I thought both guys were great. Jericho edged it for me.

Skipping throuh the rest of the show now


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your opinion twice guy..


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Just watching the Rock/Cena segment. Cena hasn't come out yet, but The Rock's opening promo is quite good.





D-Tre said:


> Thanks for sharing your opinion twice guy..


I said Jericho was better once, not twice.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Booze said:


> Just watching the Rock/Cena segment. Cena hasn't come out yet, but The Rock's opening promo is quite good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol not you man, my bad.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Yet again Rock makes everyone on the roster look like nothing. Awesome promo.

Don't get the Jericho/Punk promo love. It went round in circles with not much of a purpose beyond their respective catch phrases with little substance, and then Punk labelled himself "the man". :lmao Who does he think he is?

I'm an Eve mark. That was a hilarious promo and always good to see a diva getting a massive reaction for once.

Del Rio and Orton need to get back ASAP. Besides the greatness of Teddy vs Johnny and Cody, the rest of the show wasn't the slightest bit noteworthy.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok, watching http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQSATkEEuMY&feature=related staring down both his wrists and it's not looking like anything is there..


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Just seen it....it wasn't like I was expecting at al tbh. Cena wasn't that good - great line about he tatoo/wrting on his arm, but aside from that? There was nothing. I don't really think Cena "owned" The Rock at all, it was more of a victory on points, if that makes sense. The Rock made his points about fighting to get to the top, the fact that Cena has his number ect - all great. What ruined it for The Rock was the twitter stuff and Kung pow bitch (or whatever it was). Leave that shit alone for fuck sake. 

Sayin that, Cena last week was amazing, there's no hiding from that.

I have to say though that The Rock lookd legit pissed off. I don't think he put that on either. I see on X-Pac's twitter he said he doesn't think The Rock would have let them happen had he known about it before hand.

The fued is now hotting up and getting personal - great. Cena has defintely raised his game whilst The Rock has gone backwards a bit. Hopefully this will give him a kick up the ass and he'll pick things up becaue there's no doubt that The Rock hasn't been anywhere near his best in this fued, and that's largly his own fault.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Cena is putting on a clinic right now. 2nd straight week he's put The Rock in his place. (and I don't even like Cena)


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Great RAW... has me hyped for Wrestlemania.

I dont see it like some are calling it that Cena "owned" Rock and that Rocky's promo was awful. 

The promo was given too much time and so a lot of it was chants/twittertalk but Rock did respond to Cena's points from last week and I thought the promo got his points across without reaching the heights we've come to expect from The Great One.

The feud now has *red hot heat* and I for one am completely sold on this feud.

As for Punk/Jericho, last night was exactly what was needed for their feud. Both guys did a great job building the feud up and it too now has heat, which is great. They still have a whole month to make this a truly classic feud to go with what should be, given enough time, a great match at WM.

Finally, it kinda looks like they may be heading towards adding Orton to the WHC match at Mania, which I'd be all for. Those three guys could put on a clinic and Orton's inclusion could add some heat to this, as yet, heat-less feud. 

Bravo WWE, keep it up.


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

D-Tre said:


> Ok, watching http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQSATkEEuMY&feature=related staring down both his wrists and it's not looking like anything is there..


low resolution video, here:


image hosting jpg


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol I just rewatched that promo from Rock, anyone see how at the end he mouthed "motherfucker"? hahaha I think there is legit heat in this feud.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Not sure what to make of the bullet point thing. The Rock looked pissed off to me, but that might just be acting. Why has he never done it before?


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Really enjoyed RAW

Thought Rock's promo was really good, Was waiting for Cena to come out and must say when he did I was disappointed with his response; Rock answered everything in Cena's promo and Cena comes out and simply makes a joke about the Rock having notes written on his wrist, that's it! The feud is hotting up and can't wait to see what they do in the next few weeks, also tonight I think shows that come Wrestlemania it isn't going to be a split crowd it's going to be 100 per cent behind Rock.

Speaking of Cena, I know I'm late on this but my god his selling was horrendous last night; he's struggling to his feet in the corner gets hit by one of Miz's big moves then 30seconds later is running around the ring as if nothing has happened. Really made the Miz look weak last night which I get because he obviously has some heat on him from the R Truth incident but still you're going into Wrestlemania now is the time to make everyone look strong.

The only other negative I had with the show was Kane coming out and levelling everyone after the triple threat tag match, they had just had a really decent match and the champs had gotten a really good win but straight away are put down by Kane, I realise they were trying to get Kane back on TV and get some of his heat back after the Ambulance match but I felt this was the wrong time to do it.

Apart from that I really enjoyed the show, Punk/Jericho had a really good promo which moved the feud along nicely, Punk/Bryan then had a good match. The GM stuff was good and moved the feud along. The smackdown tag match was good as was the promo by Rhodes pre match on Big Show, I just hope they do the right thing and have Rhodes go over at Wrestlemania.

Good show, getting me excited for Wrestlemania and looking forward to next week


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

ben_fletch said:


> low resolution video, here:


thanks man


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Really solid Raw. Thought Cena and Rock both had strong promos, and Jericho/Punk got a lot more interesting and gained some necessary heat. Also enjoyed the tag team championship match, that was a nice surprise.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

I'm actually really excited for Rock vs Cena now. For the first time since they announced it.

Both delivered fantastic promos last night. I can't believe i'm actually impressed with Cena promos 2 weeks straight. I didn't like the "promo on the wrist" shit though. He shouldn't have gone there. Nobody should. (And i would still think that if it was the Rock saying that!) That was just desperation on Cena's part.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

purple_gloves said:


> I'm actually really excited for Rock vs Cena now. For the first time since they announced it.
> 
> Both delivered fantastic promos last night. I can't believe i'm actually impressed with Cena promos 2 weeks straight. I didn't like the "promo on the wrist" shit though. He shouldn't have gone there. Nobody should. (And i would still think that if it was the Rock saying that!) That was just desperation on Cena's part.


I think the wrist thing was needed. The Rock simply insulted Cena on such childish levels, so he upped the intensity. Good on Cena. He's telling the truth, and essentially beating the Rock.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy hot dayum was Jericho/Punk amazing. This should be looked upon as a template for how to cut a convincing promo. I believed every single word they said, and it was a damn good feeling.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

CrystalFissure said:


> I think the wrist thing was needed. The Rock simply insulted Cena on such childish levels, so he upped the intensity. Good on Cena. He's telling the truth, and essentially beating the Rock.


The Rock insulted Cena in an entertaining way, Cena had to stoop to breaking the fourth wall in a way that he really shouldn't have in my view. Kayfabe wise, Cena has got fuck all to say against the Rock.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

purple_gloves said:


> The Rock insulted Cena in an entertaining way, Cena had to stoop to breaking the fourth wall in a way that he really shouldn't have in my view. Kayfabe wise, Cena has got fuck all to say against the Rock.


Speaking of the fourth wall and all that jazz, did you hear The Rock say "babyface"? That completely broke kayfabe, but no one called him out for it.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

CrystalFissure said:


> Speaking of the fourth wall and all that jazz, did you hear The Rock say "babyface"? That completely broke kayfabe, but no one called him out for it.


I don't think the 2 are comparable personally. Babyface is simply a term to describe a good guy. It's widely used and good guy/bad guy is an accepted cornerstone of the wrestling business.

Cena not only gave away a trade secret, but also managed to damage the reputation of a guy who is widely regarded as one, if not THE, best mic worker in wrestling history. That is wrong and bad for business anyway you look at it.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Punk/Jericho promo was great, what more needs to be said? they put eachother over, established their fued, and built up the match greatly. Promo of the year along with the HHH/HBK promo a few weeks ago.

The Rock promo was pretty good, but there was alot things that were just strange. Whats Rocks obsession with Twitter? what was Rock doing pausing every sentence and smiling? what was Rock doing delivering one liners and catchphrases near cosntantly? Com Pow Chicken? I dont get it. 

And then Cena comes out and delivers that jab about notes being on Rocks wrist which got the Rock flusterd and made him stumble all over his lines, something I have never seen The Great One do. But yeah it was weird. Dont know what was up with The Rock, but we still have to wait for that proper, no nonsense one on one verbal exchange between the two, yeah cena came out, did his thing and left but we havent yet had a full on verbal confrontation like the Punk and Jericho promo earlier that night.

And Miz, fuck man, its sad how far he's fallen.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

purple_gloves said:


> I'm actually really excited for Rock vs Cena now. For the first time since they announced it.
> 
> Both delivered fantastic promos last night. I can't believe i'm actually impressed with Cena promos 2 weeks straight. I didn't like the "promo on the wrist" shit though. He shouldn't have gone there. Nobody should. (And i would still think that if it was the Rock saying that!) That was just desperation on Cena's part.


I agree.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok my thoughts now ive rewatched some of it

* The Punk/Jericho promo was everything i expected it and wanted it to be; To me these are the best 2 on the mic right now and it showed; I was already into the feud but last night got me wanting to see more, to see more promos but more importantly wanting to see them both in the ring and puttin on a show stealing match; I find it interesting that in between the jabs at each other there was the sense of mutual respect for each other, and a lot of what Punk said was totally true; They dont need pyros, vignettes, blinking jackets etc etc these 2 just need to be in a ring together, having the best wrestling match in the world!! Job done and i have to say the best part of Raw for me

* Poor Miz!! im not a fan, but its hard not to feel a touch sorry for him atm, the wiping of the feet by Cena in my opinion is unnecessary as is the constant jabs in his direction during unrelated promos

* Loved the tag team match; Ima great fan of tag team wrestling so it was nice to see it get some airtime; m glad primo/epico won for one reason, that i think Ziggler shouldnt be in the tag team division, Swagger should be defending his US title, and Kofi (unpopular opinion here) is bettwe with Evan bourne (or at a push Gabriel) hoping this is the start of the revivial of tag teams (KOW need to be called up) (ok that was more than 1 reason but you get my meaning)

* Rock/Cena- now i was totally down on the Rock last night but rewatching it it wasnt as bad as i first thought i think somehow the hype on here raised my expectations too much; It was a decent promo thats for sure but unfortunately for him the thing that people tend to remember from last night is Cenas comment about crib notes, and the fact he wouldnt give a damn if WWE closed its doors; To me its perfectly set up for next week, Rock needs to respond to Cena with more intensity and it be less about trending on twitter and pandering to the audience; I know this is what he does so well, but now he needs to do it to the wider TV audience, show hes The rock we all knew in the past and step it up a gear

Really enjoyable raw, storylines furthered but one thing i want is the undercard to be fleshed out a bit!

oh and PS i care less and less about Sheamus every week!! You talk about superCena!!! When did Sheamus last look remotely close to losing a match? i know he has to be booked strong but seriously its ridiculous! Hoping for a miracle and that Bryan retains!!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The wrist notes line really shocked Dwayne. He's not that good of a actor to make it play intentionally like he was stunned. Anyone who saw any of his movies knows that his emotion chart = Steven Seagals emotion chart. 










I wonder why was it so unsuspecting from his part that it made him stumble like Vintage Miz after Cena left for the rest of the show.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

the notes on the wrists was clearly done intentionally so Cena could come out and say a cutting insult to the Rock's face...it was all part of the plan.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

So.. Punk is a Y2J wanna-be, Rock is not Dwayne and Dwayne is not The Rock there are 2 of them.. and Cena is clearly taking lessons from CM Punk on how to do break the fourth wall to get over with the fans OR he is a CM Punk wanna-be? If he is that means indirectly he is a Y2J wannabe... I am confused.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Cena playing a good tweener/heel in this one, just hope he takes a proper leap over to the dark side at Wrestlemania, Heel Cena would be a refreshing sight to see in the WWE.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

No matter how much they try, the people will always cheer The Rock over John Cena. The Rock represents a better time in wrestling.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

ben_fletch said:


> low resolution video, here:
> 
> 
> image hosting jpg


 exposed


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

bboy said:


> exposed


:lmao

You get me every time, bboy. Every time.


----------



## Clued (Nov 22, 2011)

Personally the wrist notes didn't affect me too much. I thought it was a good insult. 

Rock would have figured that he could have been lost in just hyping up the crowd so I'm assuming that he left points on what he needs to go back to. Just like how he got lost for a few minutes in the whole Rocky vs Ladyparts chant.

I've been impressed with Cena's promos this passed few weeks. I still dont like him though as his emotions are always happy cheerful the next show.

I do notice that The Rock did get phased by the wrist line as he stumbled to the end of his promo but hey that promo was still better than most of the other talents in the back who have a simple script to remember compared to Rock who only needs bullet points.

Personally that was an enjoyable Raw and very well booked aside from anything involving the 'divas'


----------



## anorir (Jun 28, 2011)

You know the funny thing about was when Dwayne was talking about how Cena is pushed down to our throats.. his entire promo was just about pushing twitter shit down our throats. As was his last promo.. and the promo before that...

Ive been a HUGE Rock fan for years and years, and year ago I coulndt wait for him to kick Cenas ass in WM but for past 2 weeks Cena has just been owning Dwayne
So cant believe im saying this but come WM 28 i think ill be cheering for Cena while he kicks the hell out of Dwayne.. :O


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

What I thought about the show, first of all Punk vs Chris Jericho segment, was ok, but they need to come with some new words to say to each other, sounds like a broken record.The match vs Daniel Bryan was solid, but it done, actually the same finish and same moves to lead up to the finish, which was wrong.C'mon WWE, Long vs Johnny Ace in a Cage, make it happen holla holla.Kelly vs Nikki Bella was fucking horrible, why was Kelly even on the show, she hasn't been getting that much air time, where was Beth, shit where's Natayla? Kelly is a waste of time to use in the division.Geez use AJ and Maxine please,and Kailtlyn.Miz vs Cena, was average as best, damn Miz has fallen since last year, top of his game, now bottom of the barrel.At this point send him to SD or back to either mid-card to build him up again.Now Kofi/Truth vs Primo/Epico vs Ziggler/Swagger, was really good.I like to see a division getting respect on the shows.

Hopefully WWE can put a fourth or fifth team together.Big Show/Sheamus vs Rhodes/Henry, waste of a match, oh yeah Sheamus is really getting shine to show people he deserves that RR win, horrible booking on Sheamus WWE! End fo the show time, Rock vs Cena, it seems to be me WWE is holding back Rocky for some reason.Cena is getting the brakes taking the shots, and the Rock is the calm one, doesn't sound like the real Rock to me.What I would do is have Rock go to Cena's hometown, and look at the house he lived in kinda like Edge did, without beating up Cena's Dad.Now, Rock getting people to chant for anything takes special talent, Kung Pow Bitch, lol.Cena coming down, was forced to me, but I want more, WWE is building this as passing of the torch, this has to be done right.When Cena wins, it has to be good story told there, right now I know they hate each other, but I want see a attitude era type of promos


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I thought the Rock promo was good, but the only letdown was all the twitter shit. He said trending like 4 times in a row and he just seemed like Vinces twitter bitch last night. Hopefully he won't have to do that next week.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> I thought the Rock promo was good, but the only letdown was all the twitter shit. He said trending like 4 times in a row and he just seemed like Vinces twitter bitch last night. Hopefully he won't have to do that next week.


Or could be just that The Rock likes twitter. Or thinks people like it. And he's probably right. Myself and most of IWC cringe every time they mention twitter, but the fact is that the site has 300 million users. People love it.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I know, but it seemed a bit much. As long as he doesn't do it every week, it's fine.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I think next week we'll see the first slaps.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Pretty solid show tonight all around and I'm only getting more excited for WrestleMania as the days go by. Let's take a look at the three main stories and highlights of the show...

*Rock\Cena promo* - People need to relax a little bit and just calm down with all the bashing. I have not really been a fan of the way this whole feud was setup in the first place and it hasn't really changed my mind on it since. Having said that, the promo tonight really wasn't bad at all. I actually thought it was half way decent and could of been good if it wasn't for all the TWITTER\Trending bullshit that The Rock has to mention every single time he shows up. This whole John Cena and Rock feud has been just another excuse for WWE to bring up and expose twitter every second and it makes me sick. I actually want to see John Cena and Rock have an intense faceoff on the mic without bringing up twitter and without The Rock coming up with these nonsense Kung Fu Panda corny jokes. 

The Rock is simply doing this for the WWE and there fans. That part should be fucking obvious to even John Cena. Rock has had success in Hollywood and has clearly moved on from WWE so what logical motivation would Rock have for returning? Dwayne Johnson is a very unselfish guy and that should be certain among even the biggest moron Wrestling fans. John Cena's promo was fucking stupid and made no sense at all but you could still tell he was very motivated and delivered his lines perfectly. Cena showed why he's in the position he currently is in. Rock went a little overboard with speaking to the crowd but that's one of the main reasons he wanted to return to WWE in the first place so I don't blame him. This promo wasn't bad at all but at the same time it wasn't anything special. WWE has not really got me excited about Rock\Cena besides the fact that they are Rock and Cena. Still not too late though and last night was a half way decent start.

*Chris Jericho\CM Punk Promo* - If you watched there promo tonight you will understand why so many people were excited about the idea of these two feuding. They both are brilliant mic workers and they both have similar styles and similar paths to getting to where they currently are. I'll admit that I was starting to get worried at first but once again Jericho didn't let me down. Jericho was fucking intense tonight and really went all out and showed why he's a top ten mic worker in the history of Wrestling. They didn't mention twitter and they didn't have to kiss the crowd's ass like Rock\Cena. They simply went back to the basic formula of having a good promo and that was interaction with one another while telling a story. They told a great story and at the same time got some good shoot promo lines in there as well. I'll give credit where credit is earned and CM Punk was on his top game tonight. He showed why WWE has been beyond him in his big push and I hope he can take that next step. 

The next step for him would be to make that title MATTER and the only way he's going to make that title matter is having entertaining and interesting feuds. Who is he going to have those type of feuds with on this roster? Well I can name a couple but there isn't going to be any better options than Chris Jericho. Jericho has done a great job of making the title actually matter and not just having it be all about Jericho or all about Punk. The feud is supposed to be a heated feud that includes a personal agenda but it also doesn't forget to remind you that the TITLE is what there number one priority is. Like I said, CM Punk is going to become a star if he can make that belt mean something. If he makes that belt seem important than he's going to be able to establish himself with that title and eventually give somebody else a rub with the title which makes somebody else important as well.

You get the trend that I'm trying to get at here? Punk\Jericho is so much more exciting and interesting than Rock\Cena at this point in time it's fucking embarassing to the company. Not embarassing for Jericho and Punk because they were just doing what they do best and that's being excellent mic workers and knowing how to tell a story to perfection. It's embarassing for the company because of all the hype that they have put in this Rock\Cena feud that has been going on for a year and ONE Jericho\Punk promo and I believe it's already surpassed anything Cena and Rock have done. To anybody who said Jericho can't help further establish CM Punk...I believe so far you're looking like a fucking moron. 



*The Miz being in a slump* - I'm really frustrated that WWE has done such a poor job of handling Miz's character and allowing one of there top talents to be completely dropped off the WrestleMania card as I type this. Miz has worked very very hard to improve his all around game and has established him as one of the top five mic workers in the entire business. He has a lot more charisma and personality than 3\4 of the roster and I don't understand why he has been getting so much hate on these forums lately. His in ring workrate really isn't even that bad as he has improved significantly since entering the company. The Miz obviously doesn't have close to the momentum he had this time last year but I really don't believe it's as big of a deal as people are making it out to be. Last two weeks he has still managed to get mic time and has jobbed to Sheamus and John Cena. SHEAMUS AND JOHN CENA PEOPLE. 

Some of you are acting like he's been laying down for jobbers and WWE has completely given up on him. Unless you are John Cena I think there's almost always going to be a time when creative just doesn't have much to do with you and will put you on hold temporarilly. Does that mean that he's BURIED? or his career is over? HELL NO. Miz is still being protected to a certain extent despite how big of a slump he's been in. I realize that he's not first in line to take the title off CM Punk but I still have faith that WWE knows what this man is capable of when he's working with confidence. He still manages to get a crowd reaction despite being involved in ZERO storylines the last couple of months. He gets better reactions than guys like ADR who gets pushed to the fucking moon. Miz will be fine people...I'm sure they still have long term plans for the guy. Once he get drafted to Smackdown he will be able to rebuild his confidence and retweek his character.

oh and the rest of the show pretty much sucked.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Rock/Cena and Punk/Jericho promos were fucking amazing. I have no other words other than roll on Wrestlemania 28.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Rock\Cena promo* - Ineed its Only Week 2 so time to build and i hope they don't touch till WM to give it that Deadly Compound Rock's Promo was good but nothing outstanding (and i don't expect it to be till later promo's Rock can't go 2 far because remember cena is the face of the company and if rock does go to far cena could become a billy gun. To me the notes on the rocks arm seemed setup i mean he lifted his arm to camera level and pointing it out holding it so everyone could see and this is only 1 week after cena talked about rock having notes on his arm and Before this i have never seen notes on the rocks arm or even heard people talking about it so for me this seems scripted. because my gut was cena turn heel at WM But after tonight i can see rock passing the torch to cena to try and get him over and i must say its nice to see cena do some real promo's but for the love of GOD Remove the Smile when rocky started he used to get booed and do the same type of smile but rock learned fast that fan's could tell it was fake.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Loved the Rock/Cena promo other than the twitter stuff. Thought the Jericho/Punk promo was good and the Punk/Bryan match, while not as good as their last two, was good. The triple threat tag match was pretty damn fun too.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Rock/Cena - Rock = really good, even with all the Twitter stuff, Cena = pretty bad but at least got them face to face.

Jericho/Punk - Jericho = really good, Punk = Okayish..

Kane returning after missing last week = good

TT Tag match = good

Eve's promo = decent first bitch promo by herself

Diva's match = decent/okay for a diva's match with today's standards, eye candy is eye candy...

Punk/Bryan = okay

Cena/Miz = okay

Other tag match = stupid

JL & TL = stupid


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Why is no one making any noise about WWE showing the blood from Show/Mayweather's confrontation in Cody's presentation on tonight's RAW? Surely this is significant and could be a sign that WWE is relaxing, not to mention a possible omen that we'll be getting some much-needed claret in HHH/Taker's HIAC match at Mania.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Perhaps they let more shit slide at Mania. I highly doubt the HITC match will be bloodless.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Flyboy78 said:


> Why is no one making any noise about WWE showing the blood from Show/Mayweather's confrontation in Cody's presentation on tonight's RAW? Surely this is significant and could be a sign that WWE is relaxing, not to mention a possible omen that we'll be getting some much-needed claret in HHH/Taker's HIAC match at Mania.


showing a bloody nose, something that is pretty commonplace on even the most conservative of television shows, is somehow indicative of upcoming blood? Thats some paper thin suggestion if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

I loved the Jericho/Punk promo, thought it was real good, and did a good job of hyping up Y2J vs Punk.
Cena/Rock promo was decent, Cena really killed it last night, Rock kinda seemed to drag on. He was fun to see again though.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

Think its a bit pathetic that many people on here can't admit that Cena pissed all over The Rock. Rock was awful, and Cena is getting better every week. Someone even complaining about Cena breaking kayfabe and being desperate. How come Punk broke the fourth wall and everyone jizzed all over it, and now Cena barely even does it, yet he shouldn't have gone there? Some people are sad arseholes.

And before anyone says anything about me being a mark and loving Cena, i am definetaly not. In fact, i actually prefer Punk over Cena (like most), but don't see why one can break kayfabe and the other can't.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Wasn't a bad Raw by any means. A few gripes here and there though.

How anyone can hate The Rock's promo while praising Punk/Jericho in the same post is beyond me. Don't get me wrong, it wasn't bad but it wasn't great either. How many times do they wanna say "best in the world?" There seemed to be nothing there, they were repeating the same stuff over and over. It almost seemed uncomfortable for me. Did anyone else think Jericho was subliminally referring to Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit tonight? "I am part of literally, a dying era" and he made note of wrestling, wrestling, wrestling and not caring about all the bullshit. If he was talking about the "Attitude" Era he would have phrased it differently, but the fact he was putting so much emphasis on the wrestling made me only come to the conclusion it was about his work with Guerrero and Benoit during their time together on the road. The ending was good though. Added some much needed flame to their rivalry, at least there is now something to build up on.

CM Punk - Daniel Bryan. I really hate what WWE are doing here. One match for a teaser, go for it. However I hate how on the road to Wrestlemania they are putting these two together. Talk about devaluing the Rumble even more. Daniel Bryan should be no where near Punk right now. Sheamus and Bryan have literally had nothing to work on apart from Sheamus throwing Bryan back in the ring. Instead of focusing on them two and supporting a good, personal rivalry for 'Mania they are throwing them about in unrelated things. Why does Sheamus have to be in some random ass tag match? He should be furthering a feud with Bryan. Poor booking.

Excellent to see some tag team action. I hope WWE can actually push the division. People saying Ziggler should be going for the world title? Would you have been saying this 10 years ago? There was a time where the tag team division was a legitimate, sub-main event part of the show. A lot of great, solid team with good rivalries with classic matches. People are only saying that because the division is so weak. Swagger and Ziggler certainly should stay together and help resurrect the tag team division. I think Santino-Yoshi should have stayed a team, I think there was potential for a comedy tag duo there. None the less, exciting match. Hope there is some explosive tag team action at 'Mania.

Kane returning.. he definitely seemed weak to me. Cena squashed Kane and ruined his return. Well done John "Super Cunt" Cena. Have no clue what Kane is going to do now. Seems directionless.

Rock dropped a good promo if you ask me. A little bit too much on the "trending worldwide" but this guy is the best. Fuck Cena. Rock is still the best guy and made the whole roster seem like a joke. The energy this man utilises is unbelievable, a true gift. Did anyone mark a little when he said "baby face?"


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

OK
So Jericho and Punk got me interested in their feud. They didnt really pander to the crowd but still told a story got the themselves over put the other one over and yeah made this feud interesting with just one promo

Didnt watch Divas match
didnt watch Eves segment but gonna rewatch it since i want to know in which direction her character is going 

Sheamus is annoying
JL and Long feud is kinda meh but i am rooting for Laurinitis 

Tag match was good

Not a fan of his but poor Miz

And yeah Rock promo: I dont know to much talk about nothing. It was good but not the Rock i used to know. He got himself to much into pandering to the crowd or well lost himself in the chants something he normally does not do. I hope Vince scratches this Twitter shit since it does not suite the rock at all and this feud doesnt need anymore kiddy insults. Despite what people say. Cena did a good job. He made the segment more intense. Yeah he the rock might have owned him but people tend to forget that he is the heel now in this feud. Despite what Vince is trying. People wont cheer Cena over the Rock and thats why Cena can take heelish and untrue shots at the Rock. Thats what heels do. And what the fuck is this breaking the fourth wall thing. Rock said Babyface. Ziggler is saying heel and you all are whining because the Rock got called the Dwayne. 

But i guess its just you people overreacting again. 

Good show nonetheless and i am bumped for next week.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Punk/Jericho was a lot better than Rock/Cena. It wasn't even close.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Really good RAW, except I'm feeling a tad stupid now. Was I the only one _not_ to notice Rock's notes until Cena explicitly pointed it out? A great promo between the two even with the lack of the 'Finally' line from The Rock. Won't be long before physical interaction I'm sure.

Jericho and Punk was another great promo, and the on-stage attack by really moved the feud up a gear I felt.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

A very good Raw with the opening and closing segments being the standout. The Punk/Jericho promo was brilliant and better than the Rock/Cena promo. It got a lot of much needed heat on the match. The Punk/Bryan match and aftermatch was overbooked with too much going on but it did serve its purpose in the end with Jericho laying out Punk. 

The Rock/Cena closing segment was very interesting, not the best promo from Rock he needs to stop with the twitter stuff and sell the match. Cena sold the match in 2 mins more than The Rock did for the whole of his promo. The next face to face Cena/Rock promo should be much better.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Cena had the best line in the whole face to face. Of course people will still hate just to hate. Until the end of the promo, The Rock was rather boring.

I thought they would have at least done a little more with HHH/Taker. I guess they feel it doesn't need to be sold. The story is already there.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Very enjoyable RAW...

Punk burying Jericho in that promo...

- And than we got Punk vs Bryan again seeing last weeks match was undecided, anyone else wanting to see Johnny Ace vs Teddy Long in a match on Wrestlemania? 

- Another worthless filler diva match.

- Cena vs Miz, first time im rooting for Miz there. But i can bet what the outcome will be. Yup, was right, Cena won.


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> Really good RAW, except I'm feeling a tad stupid now. Was I the only one _not_ to notice Rock's notes until Cena explicitly pointed it out?


I didn't really notice it, but I did think it was odd that Rock was clearly trying to call attention to his arms. He even brought his arm _right_ up to the camera, ostensibly to show his "goosebumps." I just recall thinking, "huh, Rock REALLY wants us to look at his arms for some reason. Maybe he's been training extra hard on them or something?" Then when Cena pointed out the crib notes, it suddenly became clear what Rock was trying to do.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> I thought they would have at least done a little more with HHH/Taker. I guess they feel it doesn't need to be sold. The story is already there.


They didnt really need to do anything more than what they did with the video package of last years match. There will be more in ring promos to come involving HHH/Taker and HBK as his there next week. They have much more they can do over the next few weeks going into mania. A HHH promo last night would have probably been pointless what they did last night was fine with the video package.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Cena had the best line in the whole face to face. Of course people will still hate just to hate. *Until the end of the promo, The Rock was rather boring*
> 
> I thought they would have at least done a little more with HHH/Taker. I guess they feel it doesn't need to be sold. The story is already there.


I agree with you on the first part. Though on the contrary, The Rock was slow not boring. Way below par promo from The Great One himself. But hey, I'm confident he'll strike back!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Lol you make no sense. Rock already told Cena that he can take what he said about coming back literally. Rock isn't going to be there every week, since he's not working full time, So Cena can't just say "oh i'm here, and your not" and win the argument like that. If rock needs to stop with the food puns, and twitter crap, Cena needs to stop with the " I was a fan of Rock, I don't like Dwyane" and " I'm here, and you'r not" as well. Your just a hater.


Sigh...

The "I was a fan of Rock, I don't like Dwayne" is what's keeping this feud interesting. He make a valid point-despite Rock claiming to be the people's champion and the great one, he's almost never there, unless its by satellite. I find that that really strengthens Cena's position. Sure the fans will still boo him because he's going against the Rock, but this angle allows Cena to somewhat be more himself in his promos instead of the usual crap we get from him. 

Rock, on the other hand, had one of the worst promos I've ever seen from him last night. "This side says lady, this side says parts." What the hell was that all about? I'd expect that from a low pay MC trying to rile up fans at a Jimmy Buffett concert, but not from the Rock.

The bottom line is that even though I find Cena extremely stale most of the time in this age, he's got a strong base for his problem with the Rock, while Rock's problem with Cena in the feud started off strong, but now has become muddled. Instead of addressing his issue with Cena, in that he was talking crap about him while he was gone, all we hear is insults and fan appeasement. Meanwhile, Cena derives from his issues with Rock when he does his promos. As a result, we get a poignant promo from Cena, but a bunch of filler from Rock.

Were this 1999, Rock would have heard what Cena said about him not being there and just owned him. Now, we saw Rock visibly stunned by what Cena said and he couldn't come back in the form we all know him for. Truthfully, by watching his promos over the years, right about 2002 you could definitely start seeing a change in his promos-I find his delivery started to really suffer around then, his jokes went from sharp tongued insults to increasingly cheesy humor and his former catchphrases, things of legend, went unused while he developed newer, lamer ones. Even his voice changed to a more overexaggerated tone, when at one time it was gruff and cynical (a definite downgrade in my opinion).


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's my idea of what Rock could have said in his promo that would have been a direct throwback to the old days and been on point, dropping the useless crap.

*Just after Cena leaves*

"Considering the fact that the Rock was not done speaking, you should KNOW YOUR ROLE AND SHOUT YOUR MOUTH! Jabroni Cena, the Rock says he sees demeanor in the back-you look like you think you're going to beat the Rock at Wrestlemaina. You look like you think you're going to replace the People's Champion as the MOST...electrifying man in sports entertainment. Well the Rock says this...HE WIPES A MONKEY'S ASS WITH WHAT YOU THINK! You come out here and run your mouth about how the Rock is never here, how the Rock only shows up once in a blue moon, how the Rock cares more about his movies than he does...the people. Well Jabroni, the Rock says that you must be a hell of a lot stupider than you look if that's what your candy ass believes. The Rock doesn't need to be here week in, week out-the Rock can show up once every 6 months and still make your monkey ass look like a Jabroni in 10 minutes. Deep down, you know it, the Rock knows it, and the MILLIONS...of Rock's fans all know it, you haven't got a prayer of beating the Rock on the grandest stage of them all. 

On April 1st, Cena, you will go ONE ON ONE WITH THE GREAT ONE in his hometown of Miami. The Rock says you'd better bring your A-game, because the Rock is bringing his. Only one difference, in his A-game, the Rock plans on shining up his right boot, turn that son bitch sideways and STICK IT STRAIGHT UP YOUR CANDY ASS!

IF YA SMELLLLLLLLLL...WHAT THE ROCK...(pause, adjust glasses, eyebrow)...IS COOKIN'!


Had Cena just gone right out at the beginning to interrupt him, and had Rock just done this quick promo, it would have been 1000000 times better.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The best part was when Cena mentioned the notes on The Rock's wrists and Rock stopped doing his walk and stood right in front of Cena.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

So...... why did Kane attack everyone in the tag team match?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

JakeC_91 said:


> So...... why did Kane attack everyone in the tag team match?





To show he is still a monster after losing to Cena.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Here's my idea of what Rock could have said in his promo that would have been a direct throwback to the old days and been on point, dropping the useless crap.
> 
> *Just after Cena leaves*
> 
> ...


That would have been perfect tbh.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> So.. Punk is a Y2J wanna-be, Rock is not Dwayne and Dwayne is not The Rock there are 2 of them.. *and Cena is clearly taking lessons from CM Punk on how to do break the fourth wall to get over with the fans OR he is a CM Punk wanna-be*? If he is that means indirectly he is a Y2J wannabe... I am confused.


Punk didn't exactly invent the art of worked shoots.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Here's my idea of what Rock could have said in his promo that would have been a direct throwback to the old days and been on point, dropping the useless crap.
> 
> *Just after Cena leaves*
> 
> ...


This!


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> So.. Punk is a Y2J wanna-be, Rock is not Dwayne and Dwayne is not The Rock there are 2 of them.. and Cena is clearly taking lessons from CM Punk on how to do break the fourth wall to get over with the fans OR he is a CM Punk wanna-be? If he is that means indirectly he is a Y2J wannabe... I am confused.


:lmao Punk didn't invent shooting. Rock was shooting on Cena btw. Where are these rock marks getting their information?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Here's my idea of what Rock could have said in his promo that would have been a direct throwback to the old days and been on point, dropping the useless crap.
> 
> *Just after Cena leaves*
> 
> ...


WOuldn't work..he gets standing ovations and gets cut off with chants from the crowd. He's basically Hollywood Rock these days..people are just too dense to see it.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

corfend said:


> Punk didn't exactly invent the art of worked shoots.





LarryCoon said:


> :lmao Punk didn't invent shooting. Rock was shooting on Cena btw. Where are these rock marks getting their information?


You guys took that line the wrong way. They probably just meant Punk does it better, not invented it. And he does.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

kokepepsi said:


> Next President of U.S.A


lol. Yeah right. Keep dreaming.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

dxbender said:


> > WWE has notified USA network that Raw WILL have a lengthy overrun. This is obviously because of the Rock-Cena promo scheduled at the end.
> 
> 
> Raw usually ends in overruns anyways don't they?
> ...


Looks like it was right with those stuff. HHH/Taker wasn't a HIAC recap, but it was still a HHH/Taker video package.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

They didn't do any build for the HIAC match but I am okay with that. I got my fix going to wwe.com and watching the interview with HBK. I think it's pretty obvious he's going to be the special referee for the HIAC match after watching that, (actually I thought it was likely when I saw them advertise an interview on Raw and say he was going to show up again next week), and I believe that that will be revealed on Raw.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Has Rock lost his sun glasses?

Does anyone know where his sun glasses have gone?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

It was a fun RAW. Some good moments. They should've done somethign better with the Cena interference though.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Here's my idea of what Rock could have said in his promo that would have been a direct throwback to the old days and been on point, dropping the useless crap.
> 
> *Just after Cena leaves*
> 
> ...


Problem is that's something 99-01 Rock would have done, but he's a different 'character' today - he's more human, if that makes sense.

He's hollywood Rock, as someone else mentioned. Amazing heel, terrible face.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I think his line about Rock not caring about the WWE if it closed tomorrow was more impactful to me.

The cliff notes line was still "Ether" levels of verbal assault.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> *I think his line about Rock not caring about the WWE if it closed tomorrow was more impactful to me.*
> 
> The cliff notes line was still "Ether" levels of verbal assault.


It seems like a good argument on the surface, but it really has no basis. He has no way of proving that.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I actually laughed at the "WWE if it closed tomorrow" line. It was so ridiculous.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Eh, maybe, maybe not. We don't know. I just thought it threw it bigger punch than the notes line since wrestlers tend to do it a lot of times.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

If he didn't care about WWE closing, he wouldn't of even came back.

It may seem like a massive punch but it carries very little weight and made me laugh.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Absolutely stunning climax to this Monday's _RAW_.

Breaking kayfabe (terms like "promo" and "babyface" being thrown around), getting incredibly personal, a lot of apparent shooting going on from both guys...and The Rock appearing literally _winded_ after Cena cut his promo and left. The People's Champion was left repeating himself, stumbling, bumbling, and eventually falling back on his stock catchphrases to get a last pop.

I think The Rock was quite surprised. He wasn't expecting that shit. Least of all the shit about reading his promos off his wrist. Utter disrespect from Cena. And then Cena rubbing salt in the wound by saying Rock's gonna job to him at Mania, putting Cena over. I mean, fuuuuuuuck...

So yeah, just an absolute dream promo. My only hope now is that The Rock comes back next week prepared to retort and literally flatten Cena's disrespectful monkey ass.

An absolute corker of a show, and the ultimate topper.

Can't wait for next week. Kung Pow Bitch, indeed.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

What an awesome episode of Raw - I've got my hopes set on a triple threat TLC match after the tag-titles match which took place. A bit more focus on the undercard and this Wrestlemania could be a classic.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

I felt like WWE Creative was feeling like The Rock was kicking too much of Cena's ass and had to keep him "over" or at least some of his credibility from what he was saying on the last week, by having him come out and interrupt Rock and get his 2 cents in then leave. Dumb as hell. They both shouldv'e gotten their own time w/o interruptions.

But w/e the matches were great, the storylines flowed with the show, I felt like there was a flow to the show as a whole. Each RAW should be like this.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Here's my idea of what Rock could have said in his promo that would have been a direct throwback to the old days and been on point, dropping the useless crap.
> 
> *Just after Cena leaves*
> 
> ...


I appreciate where you're coming from, but I thought the actual segment was very...well...raw. What you've written is certainly chock full of choice catchphrases and nifty insults and entertainment value. But it simply doesn't touch the reality of watching The Rock trying to recover from the verbal gut punch Cena delivered. At least not for me.

A very well-written promo though, so congrats for that.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

If you put it in perspective...if the WWE purposely had The Rock write notes on his wrist it shows how weak Cena is on the mic compared to The Rock. They have to purposely make The Rock an easy target in order to get Cena over. If Cena's interference was actually a pure shoot I'm expecting The Rock to bring some heavy ammunition next week.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*"The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

I was just wondering if anybody read the regular column "Best and Worst of Raw" over at WithLeather? It's hosted by a guy called Brandon Stroud who goes through Raw's (and PPV's) and seperates the whole fuckin' thing into what's good and bad, the guy is actually intelligent, so it's not like some 12 year old smark calling people **** and generally it's just a really good read.

For the seven people that still watch NXT, you might have seen Derrick Bateman wearing a T-shirt saying "I occasionally read WithLeather" a few weeks back.

The most recent one is at the bottom of this post but in particular I just wanted to post the section he did on the Rock/Cena segment, because I thought it was so well written and I've re-read it 2 or 3 times now. Great piece.



> 21 minutes. Does that tell you anything?
> 
> *Worst: The Rock Should Take A Little Longer To Say F**king Nothing*
> 
> ...


http://withleather.uproxx.com/2012/...wwe-raw-22712-i-wrote-this-column-on-my-wrist


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

Stereotypical smark lawls


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

Awesome.


----------



## YaoGuai (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

Thanks for posting that, have a cookie.

This feud is weird lol.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> Here's my idea of what Rock could have said in his promo that would have been a direct throwback to the old days and been on point, dropping the useless crap.
> 
> *Just after Cena leaves*
> 
> ...





That would have been great.....in 1999. If you seen one Rock promo, you've seen them all.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

I'm surprised I'm saying this, but that article is bang on the money.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

EVERYONE needs to read that. I'm not even a Rock hater, I've got the guys 3-disc best matches ever collection for god sake. But seriously, the recent Rock has been riddled with issues that blind marks need to be slapped in the face with. Stand on the mountains and scream this out until everyone understands this.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> If you put it in perspective...if the WWE purposely had The Rock write notes on his wrist it shows how weak Cena is on the mic compared to The Rock. They have to purposely make The Rock an easy target in order to get Cena over. If Cena's interference was actually a pure shoot I'm expecting The Rock to bring some heavy ammunition next week.


I really hope that wasn't the best Rock could come up with last night, although he started off well it was far from being a "burial" as he said he was gonna do on twitter. It's funny because he did pretty much "bury" Cena months ago in his Youtube promo, all he had to do was say the things he said then.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*



> Here’s a quick transcript.
> 
> The Rock: “LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING RIGHT NOW JOHN YOU’RE BACK THERE LISTENING RIGHT … LET ME TELL YOU THIS. JOHN. ROCK AND DWAYNE JOHNSON, DWAYNE JOHNSON AND THE ROCK, THAT IS THE SAME MAN. THAT’S THE SAME MAN JOHN, THAT’S THE, THAT’S THE SAME MAN. JOHN. AND LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING. LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING JOHN. JOHN, LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING. JOHN. JOHN. JOHN. JOHN.
> 
> ...


The funny part is this isn't even exaggerated.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

This is a completely retarded article. 

Looks like a Cena mark wrote this and Cena marks will love this. But it's so far from the truth. LOL at Rock being shook and Cena's epic takedown SMH


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

Agree completely with this unfortunately. I used to love the Rock, but, if it isn't a work, he has seemed so out of touch that it's ridiculous. I was expecting him to tear Cena a new asshole, but instead he was more pandering and corny than haters have EVER accused "CM Punk" of being, and that's putting it mildly.

I could sit around and listen to Punk's beastiality jokes, and alien jokes over and over again, when faced between watching either those promos or what the Rock did monday night.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

Chances of Cena turning heel are shutting fast, it seems like they're using Rock as a means of getting Cena to become more universally liked as a face.

Because everything Cena's saying is truth, but fans are still on Rock's side. I feel like they're gonna somehow try to make the fans turn on Rock or at least keep building the story the same way so that Cena can get more support when Wrestlemania comes around


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

[email protected] Rock

*Gets Called Out*

*Stalls for time by talking about nonsense DWAYNE THE ROCK THE ROCK DWAYNE INSIDE OUTSIDE*

*Resorts to catch phrases for safety*

*Idiot fans eat it up*

By the way, someone do me a favor and the count the number of times he says "Let me tell you something" and "John" in his entire promo, it'd be interesting to know.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Green Light said:


> I really hope that wasn't the best Rock could come up with last night, although he started off well it was far from being a "burial" as he said he was gonna do on twitter. It's funny because he did pretty much "bury" Cena months ago in his Youtube promo, all he had to do was say the things he said then.


 I find it funny that they only played liked 2 minutes of the youtube promo on raw.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

amazing and accurate article


----------



## Anakinn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

To be honest the only thing I disagree on is 2. 

It was quite probably the most boring promo he's ever done. Though I'll wait for the next few promo's before declaring he's 'lost it' etc


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

Good article.



> I know how great he is and can be at this, so I hold him to a higher (possibly unfair) standard.


This hits the nail on the head. The exact same thing happened with me and CM Punk. Since he became the proverbial 'guy', I've been expecting that magic from the summer back and I've gotten... this. When you think about it he has never been bad, he's been standard and at times above what a person in his position should be hitting for. He set his bar high last year and it's probably impossible to follow. So yeah, perfectly said of Rock, and perfectly said of the promo. What's sadder, I think, is that Rock has finally lost his novelty. He's The Rock, he's a legend, he's the people's champ, he's electrifying etc etc but on Monday he just wasn't... good. Honeymoon period is most definitely over.

Recording cut out before I could see Cena's "epic takedown" but it sounds refreshing from what I read. Much like CM Punk on Y2J, the best promos are the ones that have truth in them and resound with the audience. How many people had been thinking about how Jericho didn't even invent 'best in the world', how 'what he does' is being a rock star and all of these other things. CM Punk pointed them out candidly and frankly, and they tend to make the best promos for me.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

This is article is very true. I honestly think the Rock was "too busy" to care about his promo...Something seemed weird when he didn't use 3rd person, but I think it's because all he did was watch Cena's promo beforehand and write a couple of notes and Cena exposed him. The Rock knows however that no matter what he is going to be cheered. 

If this in fact is a work to get Cena more fans it is a very stupid one. When this match was made they had to have known that if the Rock loses Cena will be hated more no matter what. Making the Rock look bad doesn't effect how anybody is going to view Cena. Cena is the only one that can make CENA look good.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*



blazegod99 said:


> Looks like a Cena mark wrote this


I've been reading this site for a while. This guy bashes Cena every single week without fail and mentions how he attacked Cena's performance last week IN this article. So no he's not a Cena mark.

What frustrates me though is how if someone criticises someone, they're labelled a "___ hater" or a ___ mark". Why can't the person just be stating their opinion? He's written an entire article backing up his points. You've just said "it's retarded". If anything, you seem like more of a hater than he is.


> Much like CM Punk on Y2J, the best promos are the ones that have truth in them and resound with the audience. How many people had been thinking about how Jericho didn't even invent 'best in the world', how 'what he does' is being a rock star and all of these other things. CM Punk pointed them out candidly and frankly, and they tend to make the best promos for me.


Look, this is purely my opinion, but I don't mark for catchphrases or trending topics or crap like that - regardless of who does it. I prefer promo's with substance and meaning and that one Punk/Jericho promo had more "substance" than anything of The Rock's since his return last year combined.

The Rock is a showman and he does that extremely well. But the same way that some people regard technical wrestlers over high-fliers, I regard substance over showmanship.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

Wow another internet fan who gets nothing. Monday was Rock's semi return. He wanted to connect with and entertain the crowd and he did. And Rock's insults don't really make sense all that much anyways. Kung Pow Bitch was hilarious cause it was unexpected and made no sense. Rock's job is to entertain the fans and make then chant shit he says and control the crowd easily. 

And Cena's "takedown" was generic wrestling talk when you can't match someone in a promo. "I'm gonna beat you at WM". It was nothing. And promo notes aren't that bad btw. This article is a jaded inernet fan tryna find too much fault with something.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*



The BoogeyMan said:


> I've been reading this site for a while. This guy bashes Cena every single week without fail and mentions how he attacked Cena's performance last week IN this article. So no he's not a Cena mark.
> 
> *What frustrates me though is how if someone criticises someone, they're labelled a "___ hater" or a ___ mark".* Why can't the person just be stating their opinion? He's written an entire article backing up his points. You've just said "it's retarded". If anything, you seem like more of a hater than he is.


I hate that too. People are often way too infested in whoever they like and confuse criticism with pure hatred. I was critical of the Rock's promo too yet I'm still a huge fan.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*



The BoogeyMan said:


> I've been reading this site for a while. This guy bashes Cena every single week without fail and mentions how he attacked Cena's performance last week IN this article. So no he's not a Cena mark.
> 
> What frustrates me though is how if someone criticises someone, they're labelled a "___ hater" or a ___ mark". Why can't the person just be stating their opinion? He's written an entire article backing up his points. You've just said "it's retarded". If anything, you seem like more of a hater than he is.
> 
> ...


THIS. Amen to this post.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

this guy is spot on


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

It was a good read, and he summed things up nicely. Only one problem-he said Hollywood prick singing Rock was one of his favourites but made no mention of Corporate Rock or Comedian Jock Rock (mid 1999 to April 2001). Let's be honest, those 2 characters, along with NoD Rock, were what made him into the People's Champion and are far and away his best work ever, way better than Hollywood prick Rock. As far as I'm concerned, Rock's glory days were 1997 until 2002. Even in 2003 when he was Hollywood prick Rock I can see the corniness in the jokes emerge, the increasingly poor delivery on catchphrases and the abandonment of old classics in favor of newer, lamer gimmicks. Its like starting in 2003, he just forgot everything that made the Rock amazing and clearly let Hollywood go to his head.

That's just my take on it.

Let's just do a little comparison:

Here's Rock at Backlash 2003 prior to his match with Goldberg






Note how the jokes are lame, the impressions are lousy, and he's already starting with his "take 2 funny sounding words, put them together and add in a curse word" formula. He's stalling, his delivery is overexaggerated, his voice has gone from gruff and cynical to hyper and overdone, in a word, he's not the Rock we all know.

Now here's Rock from the first episode of Smackdown in late August 1999.






This is the Rock we grew to love. He's condescending, he's cynical, he's quick witted, silver tongued, sharp in his comebacks, his delivery is perfect, everything seems to flow beautifully. You can watch this and actually believe that Rock is who he says he is and portrays. He's speaking like he's like this all the time-a stark contrast to the Rock of today who smiles, tries to have fun, talks about how he loves the fans and thinks Justin Bieber is cool. Sorry, but the Rock of old hated everyone and ripped on everyone. 

All I can say is that I want back the old Rock, not 'fame gone to his head' Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

This article was spot on, anyone with a modicum of common sense can see how bad Rock was in that promo. Cena managed, in a few sentences, to absolutely floor Rock and even left him stuttering the rest of his promo with no real direction. Whether this approach to Rock's character is done on purpose and it's one big work remains to be seen, but if not and this level of microphone work continues leading up to Wrestlemania even more people are going to see how much a phony Dwayne has become.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

The Rock looked totally flustered after the notes comment. Wonder if the creative told him to do that, since i've never seen it that blatent before. it was obvious they where right on his wrist when you look at pictures.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

^^^^^His promo on Raw was a bit of the youtube promo he did, although 2 minutes was all he needed other than 11 minutes of it.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

LOL @people who think that it was not scripted. The purpose was to make Cena a threat to The Rock because The Rock was destroying Cena in the last months.
The notes on his arm was intentionally to give Cena a advantage in their feud.
Look at this picture










Look at this notes. They are even darker than his tatoos LOL. Somebody who is an professional actor and a former wrestler who had hidden blades in the wristtapes during the Attitude Era, he would hide better the notes. It was obwioulsy a work.

There is no chance in hell Cena would own The Rock in any way.
We have The Rock who owned some of the greatest promo guys like Foley, Jericho, McMahon, Booker T or Undertaker and on the other hand we got Cena who got owned by Bryan Kendrick, Funaki and a Kurt Angle midget.
The Rock would destroy Cena just like that but he is professional enough to know how to react sometimes to sell a promo and feud as equal.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

I was very dissapointed in Rock's promo last night but I have a big feeling it was a work, almost everything was off even from the beginning. I don't need to say why I was dissapointed because everything has been said in this thread, but Rock has do something next week. We all know what he is capable of.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

As much as Cena did tear shit up for his 2 minutes of promo time, the notes thing probably wasn't legit at all. Rock doesn't go to movie sets with the script written on his arms (even though he could probably fit it all on his biceps). WWE are not dumb, well not always. They're giving Cena some fuel so even if the audience still root for Rocky over him, theres something that the audience can go "Oh yeah, I guess he's right on that one..."


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

The article's spot on. I pretty much thought this at the time.

The Rock seemed like he would be able just to turn up, hit a promo and have everybody eating out of the palm of his hand. Unfortunately it didn't work and Cena's interruption was actually the highlight of it.
The Rock's repetition was so bad at the end that it reminded me of McGillicutty's NXT promo. In the end the only thing that saved the Rock was him ending on a catchphrase, which had obviously been planned out beforehand

Either way, Punk/Jericho's exchange was much better and I'm now more looking forward to that match (though Punk should be winning) than Cena/Rock


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

The WWE is going to do everything they can within the next 4 weeks to make The Rock the bad guy. But come the night of April 1st the fans are who going to know the real good guy is. Period.

And the level of desperate the WWE is on to get Cena to be cheered is insane. The Rock is such a class act and professional he is willing to ruin his legacy by making it look like he can't cut a great promo on his own. This is why this match and feud will not be on the greatness level of Rock vs Austin or Rock vs Hogan. Breaking kayfabe= desperate. And the WWE can have The Rock go out there and flip off the crowd and say he hates them. He will and is still getting cheered the night of April 1 and Cena is getting booed like no tomorrow. The sooner the WWE realises Cena truly sucks. The better.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*



DualShock said:


> LOL @people who think that it was not scripted. The purpose was to make Cena a threat to The Rock because The Rock was destroying Cena in the last months.
> The notes on his arm was intentionally to give Cena a advantage in their feud.
> Look at this picture
> 
> ...


indeed look what rocky did to poor billy gun  we all know when rock is doing his A game and his Z game last night was to get cena over and its working so it did its job but please we need atleast 1 Rock Promo 500 Dollar shirt gun glasses Moment before WM and let rock do his A game my only fear is rock on his A game could destroy all the work the are doing to get cena over if he was given the go ahead to go all out


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

The Rock really did turn into a different person ever since he got into movies. He is a shell of his former self.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

Great article I agree. 

I love the Rock but he sucked this past Monday for his standards,hopefully Cena getting the better of him wakes him up and he takes a more serious approach from here on out. When you think about he knows hes going to have the fans support at mania no matter what ,due to it being held in his hometown plus the excitment of this being his first huge singles match since 03,so natuarlly he has been too comfortable.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*



KO Bossy said:


> It was a good read, and he summed things up nicely. Only one problem-he said Hollywood prick singing Rock was one of his favourites but made no mention of Corporate Rock or Comedian Jock Rock (mid 1999 to April 2001). Let's be honest, those 2 characters, along with NoD Rock, were what made him into the People's Champion and are far and away his best work ever, way better than Hollywood prick Rock. As far as I'm concerned, Rock's glory days were 1997 until 2002. Even in 2003 when he was Hollywood prick Rock I can see the corniness in the jokes emerge, the increasingly poor delivery on catchphrases and the abandonment of old classics in favor of newer, lamer gimmicks. Its like starting in 2003, he just forgot everything that made the Rock amazing and clearly let Hollywood go to his head.
> 
> That's just my take on it.
> 
> ...


Spot on man 
I miss The Rock 
The Rock made Dwyane Johnson's monkey ass famous :lmao
The real Rock wouldn't have said he liked Bieber or Ryder
He would've been like who in the blue hell is this little jabroni or something like that
The Rock doesn't smile or pander to the crowd 
The crowd panders to him


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

Guy's been saying pretty much everything I've been saying these past two says. Can't believe I read the article, but it was a great read.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

I don't know how else to drill it into Rocky marks that Rocky was terrible on Monday.

And I don't want to repeat it but, The Rock gimmick doesn't work in this situation unless he's a heel. He can only be a face Dwayne Johnson right now, and Hollywood Dwayne blows.

I mean, it's GOTTA be pathetic when a guy asks for a chant and mentions that said-chant is trending worldwide. That's the equivalent of Jericho coming in, saying nothing, and leaving. It's awesome for a few weeks, but it's been a whole fucking year.

Get some new material and get with the times, Dwayne.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

Am I the only one who didn't get that Rock vibe monday night? Like it just wasn't The Rock that we all know and love. It felt like was watching Dwayne Johnson whereas when he first came back it felt like The Rock.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

I was wholly disappointed with the promo on Monday but I have to believe it's leading somewhere. In all my years watching wrestling I don't think I've ever seen Rock get flustered like that. Never. His vibe for the whole thing just felt off too. He was there but he wasn't. I don't know. It was seriously just fucking weird and when Cena went away, it got awkward and just uncomfortable to watch. 

One thing that is bugging me about the feud in general is all this Dwayne stuff though. They are billing the feud as John Cena vs. The Rock, not John Cena vs. Dwayne Johnson. By doing things the way they are though, they're almost forcing him to be Dwayne otherwise Cena wouldn't have a leg to stand on. I can see why they're doing it but whilst it's still generation vs. generation, I don't think it can ever be anything similar to what Rock vs. Hogan was for that very reason. If Rock was actually being Rock and they were selling this thing on The Rock as a character vs. John Cena, things would be very different imo. But they aren't. Instead we have this pseudo shoot thing going on and it has essentially become John Cena vs. Dwayne Johnson, I'm here all the time and you're not vs. I'm here to entertain and make shit trend on twitter, I'm doing it for the boys in the back vs. I'm doing it for the people. 

I don't know if that's what I want this to be. I think I'd rather it be John Cena vs. The Rock, 2 guys representing different eras, 2 guys representing different parts of the fanbase and 2 guys fighting it out to see who is the bigger icon. I don't know if what they're doing now, a so-called wrestling guy that most fans hate vs. a so-called former wrestler turned moviestar, is the right move tbh. While I'm excited as fuck that we're actually getting the match and the atmosphere is going to be insane come April 1st, part of me feels that they're going about it all the wrong way and that if they had have kept things simpler and somewhat within the realms of kayfabe, it would be so much more effective. 

/rant over lol. I guess that just turned into some of my thoughts on the matter right now. Needless to say, Rock was absolutely not at his best Monday night and Cena walked away the winner. The whole still just reeked of awkward to me though. Awkward and strange. I don't know. And now I' rambling again lol.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

*KO Bossy*. Great post. I disagree with a couple of points though. For one, I thought he was a bit stale in 2002. I definitely wouldn't consider that a glory year for him. I can't remember any truly great promo he cut (by his standards) outside of the one backstage with the Coach on the night where he faced Flair on RAW and one with Hogan and his character was a bit more generic than it used to be. He wasn't as arrogant, cocky and quick-witted, didn't talk as much trash and there were some changes in his entrance as well. That moment where he'd stop at the entrance ramp, turn and glare at the crowd or get on the turnbuckle and smell what the crowd was cooking. Those backstage segments he used to have with Kevin Kelly and aren't comparable with those cheesy segments that year with Mark Lloyd backstage and another way you can see that is he wasn't getting the same pops he would from 1999-2001. Booed on certain occasions as well (WM 18, RAW in Montreal after WM 18 and Summerslam) although I'd say other reasons played a part in those boos as well. 

I also think that Hollywood Rock had some great promos and backstage segments. He adjusted his character very well after a stale year, imo. He's still witty, highly cocky, proud of his accomplishments, comedic, plays his role exceptionally well and connects with the crowd like he always does. That Backlash promo you linked wasn't one of his better segments. That promo he cut in Toronto right after No Way Out with the crowd at his mercy (he does his best to rile them but they can't help but cheer), the concert before his match with Austin and those backstage segments with Hurricane were comedy gold. There's a reason he was getting major pops despite being a heel and doing his best to draw heat with cheap but innovative ways (like the quote in my sig). That was the only way he could really get heat from the crowd by the city they were in or their sports teams such as the Kings in his concert at Sacramento or the Leafs in Toronto. People loved the Hollywood Rock.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

Rock has been KILLING CENA ALL YEAR

and now cena gets one over The Rock and Rock haters think the tide is turning??

THEY PURPOSELY LET CENA WIN THIS ONE, they have to for christs sake, If Rock keeps killing him whats the point of anything???

Cena fans/rock haters u guys keep falling for this Rock has no damn choice BUT to do make this cartoon cookie cutter look good :no::no::no:

bullet notes on his wrist by accident after all cena said about him??????

cena fans are children...


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

Damn, that article is bang on.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

This sums up pretty much exactly how i felt about that whole segment. Cena absolutely shredded Rock in a minute and a half and it was great to watch. And I'm a Cena hater.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

TheRockfan7 said:


> The WWE is going to do everything they can within the next 4 weeks to make The Rock the bad guy. But come the night of April 1st the fans are who going to know the real good guy is. Period.
> 
> And the level of desperate the WWE is on to get Cena to be cheered is insane. The Rock is such a class act and professional he is willing to ruin his legacy by making it look like he can't cut a great promo on his own. This is why this match and feud will not be on the greatness level of Rock vs Austin or Rock vs Hogan. Breaking kayfabe= desperate. And the WWE can have The Rock go out there and flip off the crowd and say he hates them. He will and is still getting cheered the night of April 1 and Cena is getting booed like no tomorrow. The sooner the WWE realises Cena truly sucks. The better.


it's true, it is sickening how much they are trying to push this guy even more than they have already! They also want him to be over as much as rock and other legends when cena cannot even be more over than fucking santino!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*



superfudge said:


> As much as Cena did tear shit up for his 2 minutes of promo time, the notes thing probably wasn't legit at all. *Rock doesn't go to movie sets with the script written on his arms (even though he could probably fit it all on his biceps)*.


LOL What are you talking about? He doesn't need notes on his wrists because if he forgot his lines they'd just shoot it again and even if he continuously forgot them they would put some guy behind the camera holding a big cardboard with his lines written on them.

I don't think that having notes on his wrists is a big deal (that's why they weren't covered up) but the Rock of old wouldn't have needed them. He would ad-lib the whole promo and destroy Cena. For me it was obvious that he needed those notes because he had the whole thing planned beforehand. He even said something along the lines of "we'll get to the chants later on, trust me" which proves my theory that he had it mapped out. This wasn't a plot device and all you blind rocky marks can stop believing so. Maybe the WWE will run with it now but that line was definitely a shoot.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

TheRockfan7 said:


> ...the level of desperate the WWE is on to get Cena to be cheered is insane. The Rock is such a class act and professional he is willing to ruin his legacy by *making it look like he can't cut a great promo on his own*.


If this is true, it's kinda sickening.

Of course, I don't mind the "fake kayfabe Vs. real kayfabe" divide. They've been doing this a lot recently, and it generally enhances the product. But when you do that, I think you have to be _extra careful_ what the impact is. Because now you're distorting _actual_ reality.

For example, showing that The Rock's never been able to cut a promo unassisted _just_ to put Cena over? That's a seriously _deep_ burial. I mean, you're demeaning a legitimate legend who glorifies the product with his mere presence in exchange for...what? Putting over the current company face?

With great power comes great responsibility. And the WWE is a toddler with its finger on the nuclear launch button.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*



KO Bossy said:


> It was a good read, and he summed things up nicely. Only one problem-he said Hollywood prick singing Rock was one of his favourites but made no mention of Corporate Rock or Comedian Jock Rock (mid 1999 to April 2001). Let's be honest, those 2 characters, along with NoD Rock, were what made him into the People's Champion and are far and away his best work ever, way better than Hollywood prick Rock. As far as I'm concerned, Rock's glory days were 1997 until 2002. Even in 2003 when he was Hollywood prick Rock I can see the corniness in the jokes emerge, the increasingly poor delivery on catchphrases and the abandonment of old classics in favor of newer, lamer gimmicks. Its like starting in 2003, he just forgot everything that made the Rock amazing and clearly let Hollywood go to his head.
> 
> That's just my take on it.
> 
> ...


Idk man I think im in the minority here but The Rock from 03 is what I prefer he was awesome!:lmao

I loved the Rock from 98-00 aswell though.

However you look at, this new Rock doesn't compare to either.

Although The Rock has basically owned Cena for a year now,he's made Cena look like a joke and has basically showed that his era>>Cena's,so it was refreshing that Cena finally got the best of him,I think it was done on purpose.


----------



## chambillgame (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

Cena did get the best of him, but it was painfully obvious that WWE was holding the Rock back and orchestrated that "notes" part, because it wouldn't have happened otherwise. So the fact remains the same, WWE is still forcing Cena down the people's throats.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

That article was neither accurate nor fair.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

They're trying to make Cena likeable for when the Rock is gone, because they aren't going to turn him heel and they don't want the boos to keep going. Rock is here to put Cena over, hes going to do it by being his bitch for the odd promo and then laying down in Miami for him, maybe he will get the odd victory on the mic but ultimately the goal is to make Cena likeable in the eyes of the majority again by having him suddenly drop his usual childish jokes and being all serious so he looks like less of a patronising sycophant.

Cena will beat "Dwayne" and a few more people will like him, yet within months nothing will have really changed, Cena will still be a boring, repetitive drag who will hog the limelight until his legs literally drop off and the Rock will have come back to job for him to achieve this end.

I'd like to think Cena is going to turn heel yadda yadda, it'd make him interesting, but as of yet they're showing no signs of that, he no sold the "embrace hate" angle with Kane by just smashing him with a big grin on his face and now he's the "hero" taking it to the big mean money grabbing egomaniac The Rock. If he turns heel, fair play to the WWE, but I can't help but feel we are getting a gritty Cena to make him popular again and once Rock is gone we'll be back to normal within a few months.


----------



## Anglefan4life (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*

Don't you think that the notes on his hand were there on purpose? I mean really... What do you think he wrote on his hand? Kung Poa Bitch, Boots to Asses, and chant with crowd? It was used to give Cena some ammunition. I expect Rock to retaliate some point with a real back and forth.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Anybody find this to be a CRAZY coincidence?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTKgKRGsAYk&feature=g-all&context=G23b8882FAAAAAAAABAA


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Nope ^ 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/5...thread-no-more-threads-1183.html#post11092230




> Anyone notice a similarity to what Cena said last night to what Rock said to Hogan? About being a fan of the other guy but then the other guy changed, turned his back on the fans and all that? Cena said he used to be a fan of The Rock but then he met Dwayne Johnson implying he somehow changed after going to hollywood. Just like Rock said he used to be a hulkamaniac before Hogan turned
> 
> Obviously the difference being Rock was talking about a purely kayfabe change as opposed to Cena's shoot


My post from yesterday


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Anybody find this to be a CRAZY coincidence?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTKgKRGsAYk&feature=g-all&context=G23b8882FAAAAAAAABAA


That's curious. Very curious indeed.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Nope ^
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/5...thread-no-more-threads-1183.html#post11092230
> 
> ...


Totally missed that. You called it.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's interesting seeing people saying, "I hate Cena, but he kicked Rock's ass on Monday."

If you look at what Cena said (i.e. you're a douchebag who writes his promos on his wrist) it's rather vacuous.

And Cena's closing line? "I may have no balls, but I'm still gonna beat the hell out of you at Wrestlemania."

What the hell? Did Cena just concede that he has no balls?

In my universe, there's no way Cena "won" that exchange. Rock got "Kung Pow" trending within minutes, called Cena on his phoniness, and put a period on the idea that Cena was fighting for anyone but himself. By comparison, Cena admitted he had no balls and said, "M'eh, you're jobbing to me at Mania." The only significant shot he got in was the one about the promo notes, and even _that_ had to be staged to make it appear legit.

So no, I don't think Cena won. Though it appears Goebbels was right. A stupendous lie repeated over and over _will_ indeed gain credibility. Even if that stupendous lie is John Cena.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

max314 said:


> It's interesting seeing people saying, "I hate Cena, but he kicked Rock's ass on Monday."
> 
> If you look at what Cena said (i.e. you're a douchebag who writes his promos on his wrist) it's rather vacuous.
> 
> ...


LOL Cena " I may have no balls...." :lmao what an idiot


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

greaz taker! said:


> LOL Cena " I may have no balls...." :lmao what an idiot


This seems to be a "tactic" Cena's evolved ever since CM Punk started calling him on his shit last year.

It's like if someone said, "John, you're a sick, demented child rapist who makes trophies out of pickled baby brains," he would respond saying, "That's true, but hustle, loyalty and respect and rise above hate and you can't see me."

Shut the fuck up already.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

max314 said:


> This seems to be a "tactic" Cena's evolved ever since CM Punk started calling him on his shit last year.
> 
> It's like if someone said, "John, you're a sick, demented child rapist who makes trophies out of pickled baby brains," he would respond saying, "That's true, but hustle, loyalty and respect and rise above hate and you can't see me."
> 
> Shut the fuck up already.


I guess it is his easy way out of shrugging shit like that off with ease and then changes the subject because he has no comeback to it. Cena is a hypocrite and a phoney who sucks in the ring and on the microphone.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Cena was just saying he was still gonna kick his ass, balls or no balls. Admitting he had no balls was his way of saying Rocks insults meant nothing to him. And why should he, they're corny. Which is fine if you're Cena, but a corny Rock is a sad thing to see.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I hope the Rock comes back with better stuff next week.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Cena was just saying he was still gonna kick his ass, balls or no balls. Admitting he had no balls was his way of saying Rocks insults meant nothing to him. And why should he, they're corny. Which is fine if you're Cena, but a *corny Rock is a sad thing to see.*


amen


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Cena was just saying he was still gonna kick his ass, balls or no balls. Admitting he had no balls was his way of saying Rocks insults meant nothing to him. And why should he, they're corny. Which is fine if you're Cena, but a corny Rock is a sad thing to see.


It's what Cena does.

Rock calls him Fruity Pebbles. He's gets on the cereal cover

Rock says he has a vagina. He's on Twitter talking about what kind of maxi pads he's going to create.

Rock says he has no balls. I might have no balls but

The guy just has no comebacks of his own so it's alright but back to my point about you not liking the WWE.

I wish this was Punk Rock because Punk has the ability to trade insults and make the point that's he's a wrestler.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> It's what Cena does.
> 
> Rock calls him Fruity Pebbles. He's gets on the cereal cover
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## John Cena = legend (Mar 1, 2012)

John Cena, the highlight of Raw once again. The icon proves again why he is the greatest star of the company. Vince McMahon is very lucky to have the living legend in the WWE's roster.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> LOL Cena " I may have no balls...." :lmao what an idiot


Cena said: That even with no balls he can beat the shit out of the Rock. 
In other words: I dont give a flying fuck about your corny stupid jokes. Let everything trend you want to but come wrestlemania you might leave the arena on a stretcher..

Why are people struggling to understand this


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

#1Peep4ever said:


> Cena said: That even with no balls he can beat the shit out of the Rock.
> In other words: I dont give a flying fuck about your corny stupid jokes. Let everything trend you want to but come wrestlemania you might leave the arena on a stretcher..
> 
> Why are people struggling to understand this


We all know he is winning at WM 28.. his job is to make this feud entertaining with the war of words, yet he acts like he doesnt give a shit about anything because he is going over anyways. Its just.. how do I say it in a civilized way.... not entertaining.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Wtf do people expect? Rock has always been corny, thats why he's the greatest entertainer of all time. Most people were kids when they watched the rock, he used to call people steaming piles of monkey crap and shit, it was hilarious. he's doing the same thing now, when was the ROCK not corny? Honestly, his whole career is based off the Corny/childish stuff he'd say to other wrestlers which was hilarious, cuz it turned a serious boring wrestler into a joke, thats how it works.

You can't say its a sad day to see the Rock corny, what is not corny? Him talking like hes in Furious Five? no..all off the rocks promos have corny catchphrases.



The only thing I wish the Rock would do, is bring back the intensity he used to hve and quit smiling to the people. I.E when Jericho interuppted him..


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> We all know he is winning at WM 28.. his job is to make this feud entertaining with the war of words, yet he acts like he doesnt give a shit about anything because he is going over anyways. Its just.. how do I say it in a civilized way.... not entertaining.


i think he has done pretty well in that promo
while the rock just gave him some stupid names for the twitter shit cena came out told him you can insult in any childish way you want but i am damn serious about this and i am going to kick your ass
the rock should have been more intense


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

#1Peep4ever said:


> i think he has done pretty well in that promo
> while the rock just gave him some stupid names for the twitter shit cena came out told him you can insult in any childish way you want but i am damn serious about this and i am going to kick your ass
> the rock should have been more intense


Rock just came back. There are 4 more weeks, alot of time to get intense and serious. Rock is famous for insulting his opponents its nothing new. I know there might be a difference of opinion, what one finds entertaining the other may find it stupid. But tbh, Rock may have been off his game last week but he responded to Cena's arguments in an entertaining way minus the twitter shit. 

Then Cena comes in and tells him he will beat him at WM 28 and leaves. Okay good for Cena I guess.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Rock just came back. There are 4 more weeks, alot of time to get intense and serious. Rock is famous for insulting his opponents its nothing new. I know there might be a difference of opinion, what one finds entertaining the other may find it stupid. But tbh, Rock may have been off his game last week but he responded to Cena's arguments in an entertaining way minus the twitter shit.
> 
> Then Cena comes in and tells him he will beat him at WM 28 and leaves. Okay good for Cena I guess.


well as you said there are still 4 weeks to go 
for rock and cena
they might hold the rock back but the promo was still not a rock promo 
sure he responded to cena but then the whole thing drifted into pandering to the fans and sure good for them i would have chanted too and i would be very entertained by it but the majority sits at home and expects something meaningful to happen 
the response of the rock was forgotten as soon he started the twitter bullshit

Cena came in told the Rock that he takes this serious and he will beat him. And thats what expected of this feud. Not giving any "funny" names. 

I do think its some kind of work but we will have to wait and see


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

#1Peep4ever said:


> well as you said there are still 4 weeks to go
> for rock and cena
> they might hold the rock back but the promo was still not a rock promo
> sure he responded to cena but then the whole thing drifted into pandering to the fans and sure good for them i would have chanted too and i would be very entertained by it but the majority sits at home and expects something meaningful to happen
> ...


Thats right.. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't see how The Rock had no intensity.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Im getting sick of writing out replys only for the topic to be deleted. I'll carry on the topic here seeing as it didnt even get merged into this thread. Anyway, the topic was proof the Rocks wrist notes was not a work. The premise is that in the recap this part wasnt mentioned...

They edit out lots of stuff all time, you know cos its a recap.

They edited out the 'keep on trending line' as well, which was another point that showed up the Rock.

They cant keep everything in and i wasnt suprised they took that line out and didnt highlight it.

They want to move things along with the basics that move the feud forward.

This doesnt prove anything.

Anybody else have an opinion?


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

In all this Cena-Rock/Punk-Jericho promo furor, it appears we've overlooked a rather brilliant piece of _wrestling_ entertainment. Namely, the triple thread tag team match. Ziggler outshone as usual, but every wrestler in that match seemed to be on their A-game.

Good stuff.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Of course it wasn't going to be a typical "Rock" promo, how could it have been? Cena basically isn't making this about The Rock, he isn't cutting kayfabe promos, he is shooting so how could Rock possibly respond to shoot comments in a typical kayfabe Rock promo? He had to break character to respond to the things Cena said, and I am talking about the first 10 minutes or so of his promo here not the second half which was just full of twitter nonsense and I have no idea why he did that

There were actually people after Cena's promo last week saying how Rock needed to reply as "Dwayne Johnson" and not do a normal Rock promo. He comes out this week, says a few things as DJ and people are like ZOMG he's not The Rock anymore, he has clearly lost his touch, his career is over, he's trying to bury The Rock and a hundred other overreactions


----------



## tjay3 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Idk man I think im in the minority here but The Rock from 03 is what I prefer he was awesome!:lmao
> 
> I loved the Rock from 98-00 aswell though.
> 
> ...


you should leave this on rock's twitter or facebook,let it be seen.Hopefully we will see the old school rock brings it back in the weeks coming.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*



tjay3 said:


> Hopefully we will see the old school rock...


If I want old school Rock, I'll click the YouTube shortcut in my toolbar.

If I want to see an evolution of an already insanely over character, I'll watch the excellent work Dwayne Johnson is doing right now.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

By evolution, do you mean Twitter Rock, cuz that's all I saw Monday.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

If the old rock returned people would bitch about him being outdated and stale.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> By evolution, do you mean Twitter Rock, cuz that's all I saw Monday.


 He means a hybrid between the fast talking trash talking rock that the fans love over the years/ his humble hollywood legendary laid back real life persona Dwayne Johnson. Kind of like if Austin came back and played the beer drinker hell raiser/ Steve James Williams the wife beater.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, the Austin pot shots are duly noted, nobody really cares.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Yeah, the Austin pot shots are duly noted, nobody really cares.


 Are you offended?


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> By evolution, do you mean Twitter Rock, cuz that's all I saw Monday.


I think the Twitter thing sorta cements the fact that he's so damn over. The point he's making is, "I can say any old shit, and the world will chant it till it becomes a global phenomenon."

It's quite brilliant, really. He's taking "The People" in the audience and expanding his canvas to "The People" all over the world. It just makes him even more godlike.

That said, Twitter is by no means the only thing on The Rock's Kung Pow menu. He made incisive points about Cena's bullshit rhetoric, popping it like a balloon. He reminded Cena that he did his time at the company and, despite moving on to other ventures, he'll always be around. And he clarified that "never going away" didn't mean he was back on the roster full time. Which most intelligent human beings understand.

The point is this new Dwayne Johnson, this kayfabe-breaking, flawed, flustered, and ultimately more realistic character – who nevertheless possesses the aforementioned godlike power to get people to go nuts over the mere fact that he's on a screen with a "W" in the bottom left corner – is a far more complex and intriguing interpretation of the character than other more "conventional" approaches might have lead us down.

Bottom line: I'm hooked.

I can't guess what's gonna happen next, who's gonna say what next, or what the fallout will look like post-Wrestlemania. My imagination is officially captured.

And that, at the end of the day, is what the fuck it's all about.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

The Rock is one of my favorite wrestlers of all time (as my signature will show), but this whole "twitter/trending" thing is just stupid. And writing his promo on his wrist? Come on Rock, you're better than that.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

max314 said:


> I think the Twitter thing sorta cements the fact that he's so damn over. The point he's making is, "I can say any old shit, and the world will chant it till it becomes a global phenomenon."
> 
> It's quite brilliant, really. He's taking "The People" in the audience and expanding his canvas to "The People" all over the world. It just makes him even more godlike.
> 
> ...


 This is brilliant


----------



## tjay3 (Mar 30, 2011)

this new day rock spends so much time defending,all I saw is DJ with a Rock's face, which is underwhelming to me. but I know one thing for sure is that the old school rock will tear cena apart on the mic aggressively without being physical. I miss the dominance. Plus the old taste of RAW IS WAR is what locked my eyes on this product in the 1st place.now it looks more like a cartoon to me, thanks PG,thanks CENA. Hope it will catch up in the next few weex.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

tjay3 said:


> all I saw is DJ with a Rock's face, which is underwhelming to me


:hesk1


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^Didn't you know?

ROCKY'S DEAD ROCKY'S DEAD OH SOMEONE CALL MA MOMMA.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

To be honest, this was the first Rock promo I watched since his comeback last year. I usually just fast forward through them all. It wasn't bad but twitter be damned, it wasn't great either.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: "The Best and Worst of Raw" - Awesome article extract*



Natsuke said:


> I don't know how else to drill it into Rocky marks that Rocky was terrible on Monday.
> 
> And I don't want to repeat it but, The Rock gimmick doesn't work in this situation unless he's a heel. He can only be a face Dwayne Johnson right now, and Hollywood Dwayne blows.
> 
> ...


Not really, you're just a stereotypical smark.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Some people are missing the main point: Cena left and pissed Rock off, kayfabe or not, Rock is gonna have to bring it extra hard next week, which probably means no twitter bullshit, straight borderline heel shit. I just hope Vince isn't trying to make Rock look weak and this is really just a way to build to better promos every week.


----------



## tjay3 (Mar 30, 2011)

dang, I am afraid cena still will be protected by glove,if not,the rock will get her pregnant next week.LOL


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

I wish he would be The Rock, and not Dwayne Johnson.

He doesnt even refer to himself in third person.


----------

